# 4/7 POST WRESTLEMANIA RAW



## Bushmaster

*Re: 4/7 POST-WRESTLEMANIA RAW*

Excited for Raw, really curious on what Taker will say. Is he done with Lesnar or will they feud. And Bryan :yes


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

This will definitely be an epic RAW. It seems to be every year now.


----------



## Tony

It's going to be insane. The reaction to Bryan winning and Undertaker losing should make for a very fun night.


----------



## LVblizzard

I'm most excited for the massive amount of heat Lesnar will get. The crowd is gonna boo him out of the building.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Cesaro's push. I wonder are they going to have him carry that trophy around for a while?


----------



## ABAS

Just read somewhere that Taker was taken to the hospital in an ambulance after the match, but I'm taking that very very lightly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX

I'm still fucking speechless. WWE hit the ball out of the park tonight. Greatest Wrestlemania in a decade. Probably the greatest since 17 or 18.


----------



## syxxpac

sting will debut!!!:mark:

hope punk returns to.....


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Lesnar is going to go after the title. They set it up beautifully. 

Lesnar is now the true Goliath and Bryan the true David. 

It's going to be epic if they start that angle in that Raw, we're in for a ride.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ STILL CHAMP :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

:cesaro :cesaro :cesaro :mark:

:taker


----------



## TheGreatBanana

I think Taker will cut a promo announcing his retirement and then Sting will debut and challenge him at Mania.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

The massive pop Bryan will get. The reaction to the streak ending. CESARO, the pop he will get. I'm extremely excited and these are good times to be a fan of this company.


----------



## connormurphy13

Tomorrow's Raw should be fantastic:

-D-Bry's celebration
-Taker announcing retirement
-Bray getting back at SuperCena
-Cesaro becoming a star
-BAAAROCCCK LESSSNAR! :mark:
-Evolution reforming and Shield faceoff? (one can only hope)


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

One of the most anticipated raws ever to me


----------



## deepelemblues

wanna see what trips does after bryan divebombed steph and smacked him with a sledgehammer...


----------



## Black Jesus

Post-Wrestlemania crowd :banderas

Bryan champion :banderas

BORK :banderas


----------



## Necramonium

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ STILL CHAMP :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> :cesaro :cesaro :cesaro :mark:
> 
> :taker


I am really hoping they debut Paige now AJ kept her belt, this raw after mania is perfect for it!


----------



## bruser11

taker to retire then sting will call him back for 1 more match


----------



## The XL

I haven't been this excited for a Raw in a long time.


----------



## elo

Fascinated to see who opens the show, probably should be Heyman and Lesnar but geez that Bryan pop....poor writers will be kept up all night by Vinnie Mac.


----------



## Striketeam

Can't say I'm not excited to see this. The Raw after Mania is always amazing mostly because of the awesome crowd. When Bryan comes out the reaction will truly be a sight to behold.


----------



## Reaper

Batista gets "you tapped out" chants when he comes out. That said, Batista gets a ton of respect from me ... He didn't just take the pin .. he fucking tapped out man .. damn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Necramonium said:


> I am really hoping they debut Paige now AJ kept her belt, this raw after mania is perfect for it!


yeah, so glad AJ survived this TD bs. She deserved a MANIA win at least. Now she can lose it to a solid worked in Paige or Emma.


----------



## Duberry

Actually looking forward to this more than i was for Mania. Bryan and Taker will no doubt receive godly receptions.


----------



## gaco

It will be announced that Brock Lesnar signed a 10-year deal as fulltime wrestler. Then I'll be happy


----------



## CHIcagoMade

This 'gon be good.


----------



## Dub

HYPED.


----------



## goldigga

Reaper Jones said:


> Batista gets "you tapped out" chants when he comes out. That said, *Batista gets a ton of respect from me ... He didn't just take the pin .. he fucking tapped out man .. damn*.


This.

Edit: So hyped for this raw, can't wait to see what they do with the Shield, Brock and Cesaro. Bryan's pop will be off the charts.


----------



## Duberry

Hard to believe it's two years since this night now. Have to wonder if it weren't for this crowd how Bryan's career would have turned out. Very easily could have been just another fallen star like Ziggler, Mysterio or Sheamus in that Battle royal if things hadn't worked out like they did.


----------



## ABrown

The pop when Bryan comes out tomorrow will be deafening. Can't wait for Trips to come out and confront DB :mark:



syxxpac said:


> sting will debut!!!:mark:
> 
> hope punk returns to.....












I hope you're trolling.



TheGreatBanana said:


> Lesnar is going to go after the title. They set it up beautifully.
> 
> Lesnar is now the true Goliath and Bryan the true David.
> 
> It's going to be epic if they start that angle in that Raw, we're in for a ride.


Doubt they start DB/Brock already. They'll prob go Orton gets his rematch at ER, or I could see Trips/Bryan happening. They may plants the seeds, but thats all imo


----------



## Kratosx23

Not even sure I'll be watching after last night. I'm probably too stupid not to, but I don't feel like it. I hope the fans throw things at Cena.


----------



## NMPunk

I really hope trips doesn't strip Bryan of the title


----------



## ArabGuy

The hell with all the roster 
What will happen with Undertaker?
This is heart breaking


----------



## chessarmy

The Network could very well lead WWE into another boom period.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Prepping myself for Swagger's further burial. Can't believe Cesaro completely took the gimmick, I mean goddamn, didn't leave him ANYTHING.


----------



## xD7oom

STING :mark:


----------



## Continuum

NMPunk said:


> I really hope trips doesn't strip Bryan of the title


i'd laugh my ass off. BRYAN WILL GET THE TITLLESS BACK AT WRESTMENIA 31!!11!!


----------



## Lucifer34

Really looking forward to RAW. What will happen with Undertaker? Will he announce his retirement, like I'm guessing will happen, and will Sting debut to challenge him to one final match at Wrestlemania 31? 

Also, the pop Bryan will get will be deafening. I can't wait to see that! The Cesaro push has started, looking forward to what he does going forward. The same with the Shield, after them getting the win at Wrestlemania 30. 

Oh yeah, and I'm also looking forward to Lesnar. Will he challenge Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Title, or will he wait a bit longer?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Meltzer said that Bryan/Lesnar is probably the next direction since Batista tapped out in the match. Would seem so foolish to do that match at Extreme Rules, at least wait until Summerslam, Maybe even Mania 31.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I am really pumped for tomorrow. Really looking forward what Undertaker, Brock, and Heyman have to say. And we'll see if the rumors are true if Sting and/or Punk will show up.


----------



## Redzero

just maintain this Shield mask please so badass


----------



## the fox

Orton didn't lose
so he is definitely getting a rematch 
maybe Lesnar vs Batista at ER too then both will be gone for a while


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Does Orton get a rematch? Might as well do it tomorrow and get it out of the way instead of wasting a PPV match on it.


----------



## Gretchen

Punk returning would make my week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Stop with the Punk returning shit, its old and boring as hell. 

great WM ill tune in


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

This is probably the most anticipated I will ever be for a RAW episode in my entire life.


----------



## crissy

GOD said:


> Stop with the Punk returning shit, its old and boring as hell.
> 
> great WM ill tune in


This he ain't coming back no time soon!!


----------



## Stad

I hear Punk will be in the building tomorrow.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Lesnar will have insane heat. He needs to be gunning for the title. I imagine Orton will have a rematch at ER and then Lesnar challenges at Payback.

Also possible that Lesnar just lays out Orton and steps in front. Orton may be needing some time, his back has to be killing him after that table spot.


----------



## Arthurgos

I have a feeling this Raw might start with a crazy high rating compared to the last few years.. I hope they can keep them all watching because man i cannot wait for this  even getting to see everyones reactions from the matches would be enough after that WM nevermind the possible returns (Sting,RVD and maybe someone we have not even thought of).


----------



## Chrome

Looking forward to this Raw. That post-Mania crowd. :banderas


----------



## Chosen

It seems like every week we get "new era" threads but with Taker losing and DB being champ after the 30th Mania, I truly believe we're in a new phase of wrestling. Can't wait to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Redzero

Washington Irving said:


> Lesnar will have insane heat. He needs to be gunning for the title. I imagine Orton will have a rematch at ER and then Lesnar challenges at Payback.
> 
> Also possible that Lesnar just lays out Orton and steps in front. Orton may be needing some time, his back has to be killing him after that table spot.


no way Payback is more about "revenge" so expect Orton vs Bryan on ER and probably Batista/Orton vs Bryan in Payback.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Really looking forward to hear Taker if he's there. Also Bryan :mark: Maybe we will have a championship party?


----------



## Eulonzo

I hope they do something for Undertaker and/or he does a huge speech regarding tonight/last night.

It would suck if he goes on about his business and just says nothing about it. You know he's gonna do something and do a speech, considering they (apparently, I didn't see it) acknowledged his marriage with Michelle McCool by showing her on camera after the match, plus all the commentators and staff at ringside clapping, plus the "Thank You Taker" chants and all the cliche camera angles while he was walking to the back. And if you notice before he came out, that little video package for his entrance looked like a retrospective of his Streak wins. I know they do that all the time, but it seemed a little different this time.

I don't know, I'm just very excited for what they do with him, and of course where Bryan goes from here. Taker deserves a huge Flair-like send off (except imo, he deserves more than that, 'cause he's the fucking Undertaker).


----------



## NMPunk

I truly believe this is the first show of the reality era can't wait


----------



## Eulonzo

Chosen said:


> It seems like every week we get "new era" threads but with Taker losing and DB being champ after the 30th Mania, I truly believe we're in a new phase of wrestling. Can't wait to see what happens tomorrow


I agree. Although I'm sure we'll still get part-timers and legends coming around constantly, especially around Mania time, they'll always be around in some capacity, but I really believe it now.

I mean, Bryan (new star) winning the title and having a HUGE moment like that, Cesaro (new star) winning the Andre the Giant battle royal, The Shield's win (I know they won last year or whatever but I consider them new stars, despite them being just a team), I mean.. how can you not say we're in a new phase/era of wrestling? Why the fuck do you think Taker's probably done? I bet my bottom dollar that it's not just because he's banged up, etc. I'm sure he believes in all these guys, as well.


----------



## elo

Washington Irving said:


> Lesnar will have insane heat. He needs to be gunning for the title. I imagine Orton will have a rematch at ER and then Lesnar challenges at Payback.
> 
> Also possible that Lesnar just lays out Orton and steps in front. Orton may be needing some time, his back has to be killing him after that table spot.


Yes, he'll have insane heat and he will demand a title match but it's a tricky one as it could potentially make his breaking of the streak look ridiculous if he then just loses to Bryan a month or two later. (and vice-versa if Bryan loses to Lesnar after beating 3 guys tonight) I think they'll put Brock's title match on the back-burner until Summerslam.


----------



## BrownianMotion

LVblizzard said:


> I'm most excited for the massive amount of heat Lesnar will get. The crowd is gonna boo him out of the building.


Heyman is going to have so much fun with that.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

* With the streak ending, Daniel Bryan FINALLY winning the title, it truly does feel like a new era, and I can't wait for RAW tonight! :mark:*


----------



## Nafstem

I'm so pumped for what Heyman has to say after Lesnar ending the Streak.


----------



## The Main Headliner

Chosen said:


> It seems like every week we get "new era" threads but with Taker losing and DB being champ after the 30th Mania, I truly believe we're in a new phase of wrestling. Can't wait to see what happens tomorrow



Agreed- a changing of the guard mania 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diamondando112

Probably Orton will want his rematch but I really want to see a fued between Brock and Bryan for the title because he just broke the streak now all he want's to do is be champion. Probably not as much chants against the authority or wwe because it ended with Bryan winning. Anyway should be good.


----------



## connormurphy13

Deadman's Hand said:


> * With the streak ending, Daniel Bryan FINALLY winning the title, it truly does feel like a new era, and I can't wait for RAW tonight! :mark:*


The only thing that didn't change was CENAWINSLOL...although after a long inner debate, I get the feeling this feud will continue with Bray eventually coming out on top.


----------



## southerncross412

Maybe a new belt, gotta stop with this carrying 2 belts for one title shit


----------



## p862011

brock if he appears should be the first man out there


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

elo said:


> Yes, he'll have insane heat and he will demand a title match but it's a tricky one as it could potentially make his breaking of the streak look ridiculous if he then just loses to Bryan a month or two later. (and vice-versa if Bryan loses to Lesnar after beating 3 guys tonight) I think they'll put Brock's title match on the back-burner until Summerslam.


Really don't see how they can stretch it that long.

Look, the guy defeated the Undertaker. This isn't the sort of thing you "put on the back burner".


----------



## Y2Joe

Predictions for tonight:

* Hunter and Steph try to once again strip Bryan of the title, but Vince comes out and tells them to get lost, and that Bryan is the legitimate champion.
* Vince sets up Bryan-Orton as the main event of Raw.
* Undertaker gives a farewell address, confirming his retirement.
* As Undertaker is leaving, Sting walks out and has a stare-down, but nothing else happens.
* Bryan beats Orton clean in the main event to retain his title.
* Lesnar confronts Bryan to close the show.


----------



## NMPunk

the first promo will be Bryan telling hhh off


----------



## NewJack's Shank

I'm seriously so pumped for RAW, glad I don't gotta work late tomorrow


----------



## darkguy

Expecting Brock - Bryan at Summerslam. Hoping for Brock - Reigns at Mania. 

What I hope to happen tonight:
1) Orton and Bryan last man standing at ER
2) Sheamus and Batista to get into a program
3) Tamina needs to turn on AJ and create a 1 on 1 divas match at ER that isnt a lumberjill match.
4) The Shield and the Outlaws need to make their cases to create a triple threat ladder match with the Usos. 
5) Big E needs a meaningful feud. Hopefully with Del Rio or Cesaro. 
6) Cena and Bray in 1 more match. Probably No DQ or strap match.


----------



## PaulHBK

F4W/Wrestling Observer is reporting that Undertaker was/is legitimately hospitalized. Story is fluid...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## apokalypse

watch our for the crowd


----------



## Sarcasm1

PaulHBK said:


> F4W/Wrestling Observer is reporting that Undertaker was/is legitimately hospitalized. Story is fluid...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same story different year for the past three Manias.


----------



## Eulonzo

NMPunk said:


> the first promo will be Bryan telling hhh off


Would be awesome. :mark:

It'd be great if they make it feel like a shoot.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

The Bryan character doesn't need to shoot. He shows up and outwrestles you.


----------



## Happenstan

Eulonzo said:


> Would be awesome. :mark:
> 
> It'd be great if they make it feel like a shoot.


That's CM Punk's gig and it is old and desperate as anything. The last thing we need to hear is "This is Bryan Danielson talking to Paul Levesque".


----------



## theswayzetrain

cant wait


----------



## Arthurgos

PaulHBK said:


> F4W/Wrestling Observer is reporting that Undertaker was/is legitimately hospitalized. Story is fluid...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Im not so sure about that he actually walked out himself this year.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Kind of thinking that this could be the last ever Undertaker appearance. Could be an emotional one.


----------



## Happenstan

ashes11 said:


> Kind of thinking that this could be the last ever Undertaker appearance. Could be an emotional one.


I did too but after listening to the Torch Livecast I think different now. Some people want a Taker/Sting match but be honest. If that match was for the Streak would anyone believe Sting had a prayer (Or anyone else trying to end the Streak. The near falls in tonight's match got nothing. Everyone knew the score...or thought they did when the Streak existed.)? Now it can just be a 1 on 1 match with no repercussions that either guy could win.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bryan has an injured shoulder, cue in Lesnar for the Kimura lock to setup their feud. Obvious start to the feud, predictable, but makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

If Wade Barrett comes out on Raw and says something about Brock ending the streak I think I'll cry and laugh at the same time.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Happenstan said:


> I did too but after listening to the Torch Livecast I think different now. Some people want a Taker/Sting match but be honest. If that match was for the Streak would anyone believe Sting had a prayer (Or anyone else trying to end the Streak. The near falls in tonight's match got nothing. Everyone knew the score...or thought they did when the Streak existed.)? Now it can just be a 1 on 1 match with no repercussions that either guy could win.


Good point, I hadn't considered that, its good news for Sting fans because this does give good reason for a match now. Without the streak Taker wouldn't have to worry about taking the spotlight from everyone else (which I think he does worry about). I guess this is a possibility.

But at the same time the Streak ending is such a defining moment, would it be worth doing anymore? Does Taker want to just hang it up before his body breaks down completely? Taker went out on his back last night which he has been wanting to do for years. I think he's done.


----------



## MM10

When Sting points the bat at Taker I am going to lose it just like I did the first time he pointed it at Hogan when I was 13 years old.


----------



## Happenstan

ashes11 said:


> Good point, I hadn't considered that, its good news for Sting fans because this does give good reason for a match now. Without the streak Taker wouldn't have to worry about taking the spotlight from everyone else (which I think he does worry about). I guess this is a possibility.
> 
> But at the same time the Streak ending is such a defining moment, would it be worth doing anymore? Does Taker want to just hang it up before his body breaks down completely? Taker went out on his back last night which he has been wanting to do for years. I think he's done.


Could very well be. But there isn't anything keeping him from facing Sting at SS or any other PPV he so chooses. The Streak tied him down to 1 big match a year timetable wise. That's gone now. I think we will find out tomorrow either way.


----------



## The One Man Gang

Heyman's promo is gonna be epic. :mark:


----------



## Allur

Glad I don't have school tomorrow so I get to see this live. Is this one in the Dome too or am I completely mistaken?

Lesnar's heat is going to be something out of this world and the possibility of a Sting appearance. Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## OZZY

My mouth is watering at the prospect of Sting interrupting The Rock if they both appear.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

The Architect said:


> My mouth is watering at the prospect of Sting interrupting The Rock if they both appear.


Only for Rock to ask who in the blue hell are you. :lel


----------



## tonsgrams

ashes11 said:


> Kind of thinking that this could be the last ever Undertaker appearance. Could be an emotional one.


Naa he will be facing Sting at the next Mania.


----------



## MM10

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Only for Rock to ask who in the blue hell are you. :lel


That may have worked for Jericho, but that doesn't make sense for Sting. Sting drew even more than the Rock did during the wrestling boom. You can say Hogan all you want, but as soon as Sting went Crow the ratings went through the roof and beat the Rock and Austin every week.


----------



## Melrose92

I reckon that taker is done. He mustve decided this was his last year and hes not got another in the tank. Come out, take the applause, leave.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

hyped for this raw  

break up of real americans could be on cards after a jealous swagger goes into a rage.

taker does a somewhat retirement/better man won speech then gets challenged by someone for next year perhaps

HOPEFULLY cm punk

bray wyatt and cena fued contines

bryan prob be defending title or they announce some impossible odds match at extreme rules

heyman gloating the lesnar broke the streak.....perhaps mentioning punk in process saying this client could do what his old client couldnt....perhaps leading to lesnar vs punk 2 can dream

shield hopefully moving on from kane....partically now billy gun is injured

post mania crowds are awesome


----------



## Curtain Jerker

Going to be a good one
Sting will be a short term prospect; do they just do one match or a few? Set up maybe Taker for Mania 31, maybe squeeze a Cena or HHH match in between - he won't be facing Santino, but some meaningful matches sure. 
Get the Cesaro/Swagger match outta the way quick smart, then onto better things. 
Find a way to get Orton and Batista out of the title picture. 

And.... Takerrrrrrrr


----------



## Brock

I fucking hope Taker is alright and comes out for a speech etc, dont let it end like this.


----------



## Powers of Pain

Undertaker retirement speech, Sting interrupts, final match set up for next years WM. No streak involved so it writes itself as legend vs legend, icon vs icon.

Cesaro/Swagger break up, Cesaro moves on to bigger things.

Wyatt/Cena feud continues with Wyatt still trying to bring out the beast in Cena

Daniel Bryan in a match with Orton/Batista or both. 

HHH hamming it up in full heel mode

Something from the Rock? Maybe an interaction with Heyman/Lesnar sowing the seeds for a match next year?

Hopefully an awesome crowd, especially when Bryan comes out with the title


----------



## RandySavagesShades

If Sting does appear tonight we all know why, the whole wrestling world will know why so why skirt around it? If Taker comes out to announce his retirement it'll be an easy pop for Sting to come out and sort of say "not yet you wont, not until you've faced me one time". It hardly needs any lead in time, they both speak for themselves in terms of career, the only thing they'll need to do is establish Sting for the kids that have no idea who he is.


----------



## Cliffy

TheGreatBanana said:


> I think Taker will cut a promo announcing his retirement and then Sting will debut and challenge him at Mania.


This is what's happening

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DOPA

Really curious about what Taker is doing next...if anything. All up in the air with him now. And of course Bryan as champion  :mark:


----------



## Xobeh

I don't get why people want Sting/Taker at WM next year.
The streak is dead now. So there's no point.
Just give a match at a PPV soon and send the fans home happy.


----------



## SUPER HANS

tonsgrams said:


> Naa he will be facing Sting at the next Mania.


I'm hopeful


----------



## 21 - 1

So... Undertaker retirement ceremony tonight?

And not like that sorry excuse of a send-off for Shawn Michaels. I'm talking full-on Flair treatment, entire roster comes out and applauds the guy etc.


----------



## Reaper

Very Breaky Bishi said:


> So... Undertaker retirement ceremony tonight?
> 
> And not like that sorry excuse of a send-off for Shawn Michaels. I'm talking full-on Flair treatment, entire roster comes out and applauds the guy etc.


I know that a Taker send off is the crowd-pleasing and appropriate thing to do, but I don't really think it's either in Taker's personality or character to do those sorts of things at all. 

I'd rather they continue the heat on Brock with Heyman coming out and cutting a scathing promo about wrestlers that outlive their due date and try to latch on to past glory. I wouldn't put it past him. Then again. Kinda wish it was for someone other than Lesnar, but they had to pick someone for that heat and I'd rather it be a Heyman guy because Heyman can really talk up a storm. 

I'm bored with the storylines where everyone, heel or face, gets the same watered down treatment at the end of their careers. It would be nice to see a wrestler's legacy being used to create a heel character.


----------



## Dopeeey

Most def excited for this raw it will be based. Wow that was a good WrestleMania despite missing a few moments :dance


----------



## cazwell

It's going to be one hell of a RAW no doubt.. Interested to see a few things in particular though;

- Takers reaction/how it plays out (Possible Sting introduction?)
- Cena/Wyatt (See if they carry on that demonic change within Cena)
- Crowd POP for DB.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Very Breaky Bishi said:


> So... Undertaker retirement ceremony tonight?
> 
> And not like that sorry excuse of a send-off for Shawn Michaels. I'm talking full-on Flair treatment, entire roster comes out and applauds the guy etc.


I hope so, but Taker doesn't strike me as a guy being to bothered about that, he might not even be on the show. I hope I'm wrong though or someone convinces him, the fans need to say goodbye.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Don't you let us down, New Orleans crowd. *shakes fist*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Undertaker/Sting double retirement match next year.


----------



## Gretchen

Lesnar will get major heat, and Bryan will be really hot with this crowd.


----------



## OZZY

MM10 said:


> That may have worked for Jericho, but that doesn't make sense for Sting. Sting drew even more than the Rock did during the wrestling boom. You can say Hogan all you want, but as soon as Sting went Crow the ratings went through the roof and beat the Rock and Austin every week.


You completely missed the joke...

Its a well known fact that Sting was insulted and scared to go to WWE because Vince booked Rock to cut the "Who in the blue hell are you?" promo on Booker T. 

He thought Vince would do the same to him so never went in the early 2000's.


----------



## Rocky Mark

MM10 said:


> That may have worked for Jericho, but that doesn't make sense for Sting. Sting drew even more than the Rock did during the wrestling boom. You can say Hogan all you want, but as soon as Sting went Crow the *ratings went through the roof and beat the Rock and Austin every week*.


what are you talking about ? are we just gonna ignore history and common sense now ?

Sting went Crow before Austin became a main eventer, before Austin/Mcmahon happened, and Rock was still the Nation's Rocky Maivia, of course a 10 year main eventer was gonna outdraw two midcarders (or an uppercarder and a midcarder at the time)

once Austin then Rock made their ascension to the top Sting didn't stand a chance, hell by the first month of Austin/Mcmahon WWF started winning the war 

and as good as Nitro was, they never pull off a rating higher than 5. or around that ballpark, they never went higher whilst WWF pulled off some of the highest ratings on cable, they made 6. 7. and 8. on some occasion, so no Austin and Rock in their primes were bigger names than Sting


----------



## TheWFEffect

Quoth the Raven said:


> Undertaker/Sting double retirement match next year.


This a match about the characters the phenom of wwe vs the phenom of WCW no streak hanging over head dragging the characters down and putting itself front and centre.


----------



## Terminator GR

Sorry but nobody cares about Sting now. And that's coming from someone who just a few hours ago was marking like crazy in anticipation of his debut.


----------



## A$AP

Will be be tuned in from start to finish. :vince2


----------



## gmount

I think it's safe to say if Undertaker closes the show, Sting will be appearing.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Post WrestleMania Raw is great. I can't wait for this tonight. I just hope they don't make Cesaro carry that trophy for months


----------



## Aficionado

I believe that if they go through with Undertaker and Sting for next year, it will be booked as a Double Retirement Match. Win or lose, they both ride off into the sunset.

The least they could have done was start another streak with Bray Wyatt the same night. As shocking as Undertaker losing is, I still don't understand why the fuck Cena had to go over yet another up and coming heel. I hate it.


----------



## Poe7

THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME MYGULL :jbl


----------



## 21 - 1

You guys are going to be so mad when Sting comes back and has absolutely no interaction with Undertaker.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Hope Sting doesn't comeback. Has no place on the roster.


----------



## NMPunk

there is no point in undertaker wrestling anymore now that the streak is broken.


----------



## Srdjan99

This RAW should be fantastic after last night's show


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

Bryan, Cesaro, all 3 members of the Shield, Wyatt = the future. They've done a great job of getting these guys over and protecting them thus far, now its time to really trust them as the top stars of WWE.

I don't know where they go with Brock now, lol. I mean he's going to have so much heat that they pretty much have to have him in a title feud, and soon. But with him being part time and only having a certain number of dates per year, how does that happen? I'm still struggling to comprehend the logic behind giving the Streak to Brock. Unless he has signed a new deal that will see him appear more often, then it might make sense. But as of right now, with the info we have, it seems like a baffling decision to put your eggs in the Brock basket when we know this guy is part-time and could up & leave within a year. 

Enjoyed Mania a lot, other than the Streak ending. It had me scratching my head for the rest of the night and somewhat took away from DB's big moment. That said, the opening segment was awesome, the WWEWHC scene was booked and executed perfectly, the ending of the Battle Royal was great, the Shield looked like absolute bosses and Wyatt/Cena told a good story, I'm willing to give Cena winning a pass for now as I expect the feud to continue and Bray to win at ER in a stip match. 

Pretty pumped to see where they go with this RAW. I'd still love to see a Taker/Sting feud for WM31, with both men retiring, so I'll mark if the Stinger shows up tonight to interrupt a Taker retirement speech. That's what I expect to happen.


----------



## dan the marino

I half expect them to pull some bullshit out that leads to them retconing the Wrestlemania match, or fighting again to determine the true winner. Which would be awful no doubt, but not nearly as bad as if they left it with the Streak breaking with such a whimper. Just when you think booking couldn't mess up more, they have the Streak of all things end in such a casual, half-assed way. It's surreal. 

Definitely excited for tonight. Crowd should be incredible. Really hope they do something to fix this because the Streak ending like it did is some sort of bad joke.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

TakeMyGun said:


> Hope Sting doesn't comeback. Has no place on the roster.


Cena wins :


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Fantastic Mania! BRING ON RAW!


----------



## LKRocks

Bryan, Cesaro, Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns and Wyatt. WWE has one of the strongest Upper midcard/Main Event roster in a long long time. The future is now. 
Can't wait for Raw tonight. The dawn of a new era


----------



## 751161

MUST-FUCKING SEE. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hamada

Lesnar/Heyman promo must start the show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063

man,
I want to see Cena/Bray :mark:

Taker :mark:

Brock :mark:

Bryan :mark:


----------



## syxxpac

MOST ANTICIPATED RAW EVER!!!!! IM LIKE MARKING OUT!!:mark::mark:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

pretty excited for raw


----------



## Burzo

Cannot wait for this show!


----------



## Pharmakon

The crowd is gonna blow the roof with Yes chants :yes :yes :yes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## [email protected]

Tonight's gonna be crazy!


----------



## sandsaro

Prediction = It'll be announced that Bryan has to defend each title separately at TLC. So another two match PPV for him


----------



## apokalypse

we should name this thread something like Hijack Raw Show...going to be good raw because of the crowd hijack the show.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Should be a good Raw, crowd should be good, Lesnar/Taker fallout, Bryan overcoming Evolution :lol

I hope Bryan remains as over as he is now for a while, I'd hate for him winning the title to be like a busted nut, all that build up & excitement & now that the load is shot, the crowd starts jumping off the wagon. I doubt that would happen because they don't have much else in terms of likable faces, plus I think they're gonna go down the Lesnar/Bryan road eventually, and I think Lesnar sealed his fate as heel for life last night. :lol


----------



## 5*RVD

I have this ugly feeling that Bryan will lose the title quicker than we think, i.e. tonight. I hope I'm wrong. But I'm really looking forward to tonight's Raw, should be exciting.


----------



## kanefan08

I dont think the authority and Bryan are done...

Kane and the NAO getting squashed was stupid...I expecrted them to lose...but come on. Can they make kane look any weaker?

Cesaro winning the Battle royal surprised me.

Cena winning was not surprising, but is this feud over?

So many thoughts...I was stunned when Taker lost. I like both guys but the kid in me didnt want the streak to end.

Aj lee is getting old...time to mix things up...

Batista and Orton...whats next for them?

A lot to be determined tonight.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lesnar/Bryan will be an amazing program for Summerslam. Though I'm worried they'll put the strap on Batista by then.


----------



## Saved_masses

Orton will likely get a rematch i'm sure. He wasn't the one that tapped


----------



## RiverFenix

Vickie will get spectacularly fired tonight for that invitational mess last night - she'll get a huge post-Mania crowd send-off, hopefully fans are respectful in their fun. 

I'd hold off on debuting Rusev, because like Tensai last year he'll get lost in the shuffle and fans could shit on him. 

Lesnar will get the most heat BY FAR and I agree he and Heyman need to open Raw to bask in it. Only Heyman will be able to handle that audience (I hope). They need to write off Lesnar for a bit as well because they can't go right into a Lesnar vs Bryan program, that is Summerslam at the earliest. Really piss off fans by announcing Brock's retirement would be my suggestion - to make it seem like Undertaker's streak was broken for nothing. Also have Heyman announce that he's going to find a new Heyman guy because Brock is retiring - and kick off a Next Heyman Guy hunt.


----------



## Legion3

Probably will get Orton/Bryan at Extreme Rules considering Orton "didn't lose" the match.


----------



## WWE

Man.. I can't even get hyped for Brock anymore.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™

I can't wait for Raw. I mean, Heyman introducting the 1 in 21 & 1, the man who did what no one else has, the man who ended the streak... BBBROCK LLLLESNARR!! That's going to be all kinds of epic.

My only hope is there no Taker/Sting setup for Mania 31. I said I didn't want it going into this year and I want it less so now. It was close to being an absolute trainwreck last night. Taker/Sting will be a whole lot worse, and the only ones who think it needs to happen are nostalgia marks. Just let Taker retire and save himself any embarrassment.


----------



## Reaper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Vickie will get spectacularly fired tonight for that invitational mess last night - she'll get a huge post-Mania crowd send-off, hopefully fans are respectful in their fun.


Wonder if it would be more awesome if she does a rage-quit. Would be more in-line with her character and she'll go off as the heel she is.


----------



## Xderby

Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker pls Heel taker Heel taker Heel taker,its the perfect moment, Heel Taker vs Face sting at WM 31


----------



## HiddenViolence

Legion3 said:


> Probably will get Orton/Bryan at Extreme Rules considering Orton "didn't lose" the match.


I hope not, They've wrestled more than enough in recent memory. But chances are that's the way it will go.


----------



## CharliePrince

must watch video!!

i specially loved at :57 secs after Hogan botched his lines, you can clearly see Rock and Austin talking together like, "Yeah, let's get on him out there"






and for the record, Rock got the biggest pop  you can see how much louder it was backstage than Hogan's or Austin's!


----------



## The Absolute

This crowd's gonna be unreal.


----------



## Dougwertz

I have a few more odd things to ask...

How's Billy Gunn doing? I got a report that he was sent to the hospital for internal bleeding again?

Why do you think they wouldn't let the new champs fiance out to celebrate? They get married this week or something like that. Kind of rude.

When was the last time a championship main event at WrestleMania was won by submission?

And congrats to the new Champ, deserves it for sure.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Really excited for RAW tonight


----------



## Screwball

Bryan/Brock would be insane. Looking forward to the show tonight as much as the next guy.


----------



## APEX

Great Mania, bryan was abit to obvious but oh well.

Hoping Bryan moves onto a feud with Cesaro and Orton moves on to Lesnar.

Cena and Wyatt to continue feuding and Batista...can ermm...... go away?


----------



## CharliePrince

Bottom Line: if the Authority comes out and bullies DB as they usually do and is about to strip him of the title or whatever.. then this music hits

HERE COMES THE MONEY! MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEY!!!

i would cream my pants

Shane-o-mac is back! 

wishful thinking lala land  i know, but i've always been a big fan o money


----------



## Lethal Evans

Lesnar to demand a title shot with Bryan. Orton comes out and says "You'll have to go throguh me, I have my clause bla bla bla" Lesnar v Orton main event on RAW. Lesnar goes over so we never have to see Randy Orton v Bryan again and Lesnar sets up a title match.


----------



## El Capitan

Are we going to get a new WWE WHC belt tonight? 

I don't think we'll see a Brock vs Bryan until WM 31, or at least Summerslam.


----------



## Cobalt

Gonna be an insane show with an insane crowd.

Can't wait to see what this years surprise is.


----------



## The Absolute

It would be criminal if 'Taker didn't start the show.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Been looking forward to this RAW for ages now Heyman is going to be such a GOAT on the mic tonight he's gonna shit all over Taker 

Looking forward to HHH heeling it up as well, got a feeling Stephanie could turn on him as well making room for Vinnie Mac to return


----------



## BarneyArmy

Cant wait.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark

the legit most anticipated wrestling night of the year


----------



## Your_Solution

Heyman's promo tonight should be magical


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Attitude Era level ratings tonight!!! Hope its not a let down.


----------



## Powers of Pain

I really really want the show to start with Lesnar/Heyman. Lesnar's heat is going to be off the chart and Heyman is going to milk it for all he can and if anyone can handle it he can.

I'm also hoping for some kind of Sting/Taker interaction but if Taker is still banged up in hospital as some reports say maybe we wont get that. I just know this cant be the way Taker will go out, he will either get a retirement night or one more match to leave on the right note. The guy is a total legend and needs that.

Other than that, im expecting a Bryan/Orton match with Bryan pinning the viper clean. Cesaro finally to rid himself of Swagger and maybe give old Zeb a swing! I can also see maybe some kind of Evolution beat down on Bryan with the Shield coming to his aid. Would love to see that. And probably bit more Cena/Wyatt stuff.

So give me Lesnar to open the show and Bryan to close it standing tall and i'll be very very happy. Hope the crowd are as awesome as they normally are on these RAWS


----------



## OisinS94

Cue hundreds of CM Punk rumours before and during the show.


Anyways can't wait.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

This show is going to be epic.


----------



## Terminator GR

Powers of Pain said:


> I really really want the show to start with Lesnar/Heyman. Lesnar's heat is going to be off the chart and Heyman is going to milk it for all he can and if anyone can handle it he can.


A first taste from Heyman for anyone that hasnt seen it yet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qkTykmqkJA


Taker should open the show and say whatever he wants, after what happened yesterday I dont really care. Lesnar should be the final segment. Lesnar and Heyman demanding Taker come out again and bow down to the man who broke the streak etc. Lights go out, the Stinger arrives and kick's Lesnar's ass.


----------



## Ledg

Y2-Jerk said:


> If Wade Barrett comes out on Raw and says something about Brock ending the streak I think I'll cry and laugh at the same time.



He actually said the streak was gonna end a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## DoubtGin

Tonight's WWE RAW will take place at the Smoothie King Center in New Orleans with the fallout from WrestleMania XXX. It's worth noting that WWE is not advertising Brock Lesnar or The Undertaker for tonight.

WWE is focusing on the following points for tonight:

* How will Daniel Bryan address the WWE Universe?

* Do Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar plan on speaking after ending The Streak?

* Is one victory enough for John Cena to rid himself of The Wyatt Family?

* What's next for Cesaro?

* What lies ahead for The Shield?


----------



## jhr4a34

*what's next for the undertaker?*

So what's next for the undertaker? Is he going to retire? I hoped not yet! I would of loved to seen the entrance live just once!


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: what's next for the undertaker?*

I think he's going to face Sting at Wrestlemania 31 and it'll not have the streak centered around it. Undertaker knows what's best for business.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: what's next for the undertaker?*

Will come out on RAW and "retire" only to be interrupted by Sting. (I hope) He deserves a better WM send off than last night. So I hope he has one more match at 31


----------



## A PG Attitude

Interesting to note WWE's shares took a four dollar hit within minutes of trading opening today. Panic selling cos of The Streak ending I reckon.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: what's next for the undertaker?*

He can finally rest in well deserved peace.


----------



## Diavolo

*Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

or sting will debut to face him next year?


----------



## Brock

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Depends how he is feeling. Doubt it though TBH, no Sting either IMO.


----------



## LoMein

*Re: what's next for the undertaker?*

probably a timeshare and some shuffleboard.


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Both


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

stuff


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: what's next for the undertaker?*

Retirement


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

The rumour mill is really active. Some of the ones I've read so far

- Vince is "forcing" Taker into retirement. 
- Taker didn't want to job to Lesnar, but was given no choice
- Taker suffered a concussion mid-match and hence won't be at Raw either and was also why they changed the result mid-match

In all honesty, I think that Taker probably won't be present at Raw. He didn't look too healthy when he got up and left so I wouldn't be surprised if at least the injury rumour is true which may be why there was an abrupt finish.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Is he out of the hospital?


----------



## Choke2Death

After the great night I had with WM 30, it's like the fan in me has truly come back to life after being burned out on the product for a while. I couldn't be more excited for this show tonight. So much to see... Undertaker aftermath, Bryan as champion, Evolution's response, possible surprises... :mark:


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Neither


----------



## Bearodactyl

A PG Attitude said:


> Interesting to note WWE's shares took a four dollar hit within minutes of trading opening today. Panic selling cos of The Streak ending I reckon.


LMAO, as much as yesterday's events caught me off guard, if this is real, then people are morons.

If ANYTHING, yesterday's results, the wins from Bryan, Cesaro, Shield, the strong showing of Bray Wyatt, should inspire more confidence in the future and things to come.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

To me it depends on his health status.


----------



## RyanPelley

@CMPunk:
Helo i comig 2 raw rihgt nw hoop u gys r rady 2 go at slepe


----------



## dmccourt95

Orton and Batista should be a tag team for that finisher alone:mark:

So excited for this raw but I also only got 4 hours sleep last night and staying up to 4 in the morning again will be hard


----------



## Xderby

Heel Taker and i can give a bj to the bookers


----------



## CharliePrince

A PG Attitude said:


> Interesting to note WWE's shares took a four dollar hit within minutes of trading opening today. Panic selling cos of The Streak ending I reckon.


ouch!! -$4


----------



## Slider575

This Raw is going to be amazing as the post WM Raw always is, really hoping that was not Takers last match ever though. So many things to look forward too tonight :mark:


----------



## Jesus_Hong

I'm excited to see what they will do wit Cesaro


----------



## Gingguy21

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Everyone's saying something different.

If it was to happen that Taker came out to retire but was interrupted by Sting to issue a challenge it would be cool. But I'm not insanely hyped on that idea.

We seen last night how awful Taker is in the ring now. The man can barely walk through the ropes never mind wrestle inside them for 20 minutes. With Sting in his fifty's as well, what would be the point. 

Behind all the 'Dream Match' talk, we would just be left with a major snore fest.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

Reaper Jones said:


> The rumour mill is really active. Some of the ones I've read so far
> 
> - Vince is "forcing" Taker into retirement.
> - Taker didn't want to job to Lesnar, but was given no choice
> - Taker suffered a concussion mid-match and hence won't be at Raw either and was also why they changed the result mid-match
> 
> In all honesty, I think that Taker probably won't be present at Raw. He didn't look too healthy when he got up and left so I wouldn't be surprised if at least the injury rumour is true which may be why there was an abrupt finish.


I can't imagine why a wrestler who wrestles one match a year would end up having to change the end of his match because of a concussion. It's not like him beating Lesnar was about to start a storyline that keeps him around all year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket

My prediction is that the show will end with Evolution reforming (minus Flair). Orton, Batista and Triple H all have the same goal in mind, and that being trying to get the belt off of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Dougwertz

I just want to see a 4 DVD package with one DVD being a two hour long non-kayfabe interview answering all the questions that have been pondering over 20 years. Mark Calloway in tears and all that.


----------



## Gingguy21

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Is it true he left in an ambulance? And is in the hospital currently.

Can anyone confirm this? 

So many rumours!!!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

His streak ended because he's done, why would the streak end if he's not retiring? The streak was the biggest draw at Mania every year.


----------



## RobVanJam

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

He's always said that when the Streak is over he will retire but it seems like WWE have finally got Sting on a contract so will be strange for Taker to bow out now


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Right now there is nothing left for Taker to prove, I mean even though the streak is now over, 21-1, there really is no reason for Undertaker to stick around anymore he has stuck around for over 24 years been with us since 1990 and fast forward 24 years later it is honestly the end of the road for him end of an era


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

He's retiring tonight. No streak means nothing left to fight for and nothing left to prove.


----------



## thesukh03

:lol So many 'Oh my God!' wrestling moments have just transpired last night from Wretlemania, with the three GOATs cutting a memorable promo like the GOATs they are, the biggest upset in history being created with the streak ending, a guy who we thought would never headline a Wrestlemania winning the WWE WHC, and yet there are some people who only care about CM Punk 'returning' of all things after what just happened last night. fpalm Seriously who gives a fuck about Punk? Him walking out is his loss.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I think it's 50/50. Either he's done, or he'll have one last match against Sting without the burden of the streak spoiling the inevitability of the match outcome.

As much as some short sighted fans are still crying, Raw is must-see tonight.


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I'm still thinking one more match. Sting at WM31 seems the most logical to me at the moment, only other guy I can see him having a match against is Cena.

Although, the Cena vs Taker idea seems worse without the streak surrounding it. I've never really seen much of Sting so I can't comment on him really.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I hope so. His body is done.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Really hope Taker is ok to be on the show even just to do a promo.


----------



## RobVanJam

I think this is the most unpredictable Raw in a very long way...so many awesome ideas/theories out there, just from the top of my head:

Sting Debut?
Taker retiring? 
Punk returning?
Bryan still holding the titles at the end of the night or will WWE troll us all?
Evolution reforming?
Cesaro push starting?
What will Brock/Heyman do?
Where does Wyatt/Cena go from here?

I haven't been this hyped in years for Raw and will be worth staying up until 4am for the 2nd night in a row!


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

This whole "retirement speech interupted by Sting" thing is completely deflated right now. With the streak gone, nobody cares. I hope Sting will come to WWE but to face other guys.


----------



## A PG Attitude

CharliePrince said:


> ouch!! -$4


It equates to half a billion in the value of the company.


----------



## Burzo

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Dougwertz said:


> I just want to see a 4 DVD package with one DVD being a two hour long non-kayfabe interview answering all the questions that have been pondering over 20 years. Mark Calloway in tears and all that.


I'd love an Undertaker DVD.


----------



## Happenstan

thesukh03 said:


> :lol So many 'Oh my God!' wrestling moments have just transpired last night from Wretlemania, with the three GOATs cutting a memorable promo like the GOATs they are, the biggest upset in history being created with the streak ending, a guy who we thought would never headline a Wrestlemania winning the WWE WHC, and yet there are some people who only care about CM Punk 'returning' of all things after what just happened last night fpalm Seriously who gives a fuck about Punk? Him walking out is his loss.


Anybody that still thinks Punk is coming back anytime soon has got mental issues. When do you accept reality? 10 years from now are they gonna be saying, "This might be the show where Punk returns"? Give it up already.


----------



## CharliePrince

Happenstan said:


> Anybody that still thinks Punk is coming back anytime soon has got mental issues. When do you accept reality? 10 years from now are they gonna be saying, "This might be the show where Punk returns"? Give it up already.





thesukh03 said:


> :lol So many 'Oh my God!' wrestling moments have just transpired last night from Wretlemania, with the three GOATs cutting a memorable promo like the GOATs they are, the biggest upset in history being created with the streak ending, a guy who we thought would never headline a Wrestlemania winning the WWE WHC, and yet there are some people who only care about CM Punk 'returning' of all things after what just happened last night fpalm Seriously who gives a fuck about Punk? Him walking out is his loss.


i think it emphasizes how much of a non-factor cm punk truly is

the only one who cares or even thought of him were cm punk marks

but in the bigger grandest stage of them all

cm punk is forgettable

his "Star" never shone as brightly as any of the true legends, the icons of this business

and his presence?

not missed at all

last night emphasized how much of a non-factor cm punk truly is


----------



## ashley678

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

There was a huge “bullshit” chant that started up after Brock Lesnar defeated The Undertaker at WrestleMania XXX last night after everyone realized what happened. It wasn’t until the 21-1 graphic came up that everyone realized The Streak was over. The chant quieted down and most of the crowd just sat there stunned. Taker did get the standing ovation and a “thank you Taker” chant from most but some did boo while this was going on. Multiple sources report that fans were seen leaving and several were seen crying. Taker’s loss really brought the live crowd down a notch and they didn’t seem to get back into things until well into the main event.

We noted earlier today that Taker was taken to a local hospital last night for fear of a concussion and a neck injury. We also noted that Taker losing was the original plan. This was kept from just about everyone but betting odds started to change shortly before the show began.

It’s said that this was indeed The Undertaker’s decision. We noted before that back in 2010, Taker wanted Lesnar to be the one to end The Streak. This is not confirmed yet but the impression was given backstage that Taker is done. No word yet on how this changes a potential match with Sting at WrestleMania 31.

Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Please don't let sting show up. Sting doesn't need to be here, imo.


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

If he is unable to compete in a match with sting then he should retire because there is nothing else left for him to do


----------



## CharliePrince

Insider Reports say that the script was changed

except it was done by TAKER HIMSELF AND BROCK LESNAR ONLY

Taker was going to 22-0 but had enough so he and brock agreed to end the streak there


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Announces retirement > goes to exit ring > enter Sting.

My problem with the whole situation is that The Streak should haver been ended to a young and upcoming star and not a part time mercenary who is already over as a monster and a legit bad ass from UFC. It's not like the match was even great or epic, it was just a slow paced match with a pin from nowhere which although it took 3 F5s made The Undertaker look pretty weak.

If their aim is then put over someone else using Brock Lesnar then I think that is stupid considering Lesnar has been beaten by Cena and HHH recently and The Undertaker is much more over than Lesnar. That would have been a real moment of The Undertaker passing the torch but instead he passes it to a guy who didn't deserve it and didn't need the accolade.

Im a Lesnar fan but that was outright stupid and Vince and The Undertakers decision to shock everyone in such a underwhelming is cheap and I hope they regret the decision in years to come just like the regretted the American Badass gimmick.


----------



## Saved_masses

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Won't retire, he would of ended Wrestlemania if that was the case


----------



## wkdsoul

CharliePrince said:


> Insider Reports say that the script was changed
> 
> except it was done by TAKER HIMSELF AND BROCK LESNAR ONLY
> 
> Taker was going to 22-0 but had enough so he and brock agreed to end the streak there


Sure.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

He's not retired, however they may tease it tonight, but thats all it will be, a tease. When HBK retired he got top billing on the card along with Flair, who's retirement match had like 4 months of build, so I'm sure Taker will get the same treatment. Plus Taker retiring now will kind of clash with the rumors of Rock going into the HOF next year. I doubt the WWE will have both headline the same HOF class. If anything, I think Taker will wrestle one more Mania match, but without the whole Streak gimmick surrounding it at WM 31.


WM 30 marked the end of THE STREAK, but Not the END of Taker's career.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Will he even be there tonight? Isn't he still in the hospital?


----------



## RMKelly

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

He is going to become Corporate Undertaker and work with Kane, Billy Gunn, and Road Dogg to wrestle the Shield in four minute squash matches.


----------



## Powers of Pain

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



*Eternity* said:


> He's not retired, however they may tease it tonight, but thats all it will be, a tease. When HBK retired he got top billing on the card along with Flair, who's retirement match had like 4 months of build, so I'm sure Taker will get the same treatment. Plus Taker retiring now will kind of clash with the rumors of Rock going into the HOF next year. I doubt the WWE will have both headline the same HOF class. If anything, I think Taker will wrestle one more Mania match, but without the whole Streak gimmick surrounding it at WM 31.
> 
> 
> WM 30 marked the end of THE STREAK, but Not the END of Taker's career.



I totally agree with this. Taker wont retire tonight. He will be given a proper send off, either a Retirement Raw or more likely at next years WM. A final match (maybe Sting, maybe not) and then head off into the sunset in his hearse.


----------



## WWE

If this doesn't happen










But this does


I will be really really mad.​


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Didn't Heyman said there will be another Heyman's Guy? . After what happened last night will be interesting to see how that storyline will develops.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

CharliePrince said:


> Insider Reports say that the script was changed
> 
> except it was done by TAKER HIMSELF AND BROCK LESNAR ONLY
> 
> Taker was going to 22-0 but had enough so he and brock agreed to end the streak there


21-1 Graphic tells me this is bullshit (I Agree only a few people KNEW about it) but for taker to decide fuck it end it brock is Stupid.


----------



## dazzy666

Expect a title change tonight, either us/ic or divas. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Powers of Pain

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Didn't Heyman said there will be another Heyman's Guy? . After what happened last night will be interesting to see how that storyline will develops.



Well apparently RVD is on RAW tonight so maybe he's back with Heyman though RVD usually is face these days so maybe not.


----------



## watts63

I cannot wait to see the crowd's reaction to Brock Lesnar. This is gonna be a fun night.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Terminator GR said:


> This whole "retirement speech interupted by Sting" thing is completely deflated right now. With the streak gone, nobody cares. I hope Sting will come to WWE but to face other guys.


On the contrary, I only want to see Sting Taker now BECAUSE the streak is gone. Before last night, Sting would have 100% have just been another name to the streak. Without the streak in the way, the match is unpredictable, and thus much more interesting.


----------



## kennedy=god

I think Daniel Bryan is going to defend the title tonight, against Randy Orton. They're gonna get Orton's rematch out of the way so they can do Batista/Bryan at EC.


----------



## squeelbitch

seeing how the entire crowd reacted to the undertaker's defeat i say the crowd will take over raw more so than what they did last year


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

why do people keep expecting sting to show up? this was predicted in 2011 and look what happened. undertaker is broken down, he was hospitalised last night and his match last night wasn't nearly as esciting to the fans as his last 7. why would he risk stinking up wrestlemania 31 with a guy that is also way passed his prime, and has not been a relevant mainstream wrestling star in over a decade?

not hating on sting. i liked him, but come on.


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Announces retirement > goes to exit ring > enter Sting.
> 
> My problem with the whole situation is that The Streak should haver been ended to a young and upcoming star and not a part time mercenary who is already over as a monster and a legit bad ass from UFC. It's not like the match was even great or epic, it was just a slow paced match with a pin from nowhere which although it took 3 F5s made The Undertaker look pretty weak.
> 
> If their aim is then put over someone else using Brock Lesnar then I think that is stupid considering Lesnar has been beaten by Cena and HHH recently and The Undertaker is much more over than Lesnar. That would have been a real moment of The Undertaker passing the torch but instead he passes it to a guy who didn't deserve it and didn't need the accolade.
> 
> Im a Lesnar fan but that was outright stupid and Vince and The Undertakers decision to shock everyone in such a underwhelming is cheap and I hope they regret the decision in years to come just like the regretted the American Badass gimmick.


And what woukd happen when that "young" up commer fails to get over and 6 months later is jobbing to cen? That would meant the streak was ended for nothing. At least taker can say the streak was ended by a bad mother fucker who is guaranteed to be a hall of famer


----------



## King Gimp

Hey, looks like Ezekiel Jackson resigned from WWE.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0407/572943/ezekiel-jackson-announces-his-wwe-departure/


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



QWERTYOP said:


> On the contrary, I only want to see Sting Taker now BECAUSE the streak is gone. Before last night, Sting would have 100% have just been another name to the streak. Without the streak in the way, the match is unpredictable, and thus much more interesting.


It looks like a huge step down, especially for Sting.


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I don't want to see The Undertaker again. He's a loser. There's nothing left to be said. Imagine the material his opponents will have on him now that he has lost his streak. He isn't an intimidating force anymore, it would be a huge step down for Sting to face him. WM XXX should be the resting place of The Undertaker. Frankly, I hope he never shows his face on WWE programming ever again. Just have the lights-flickering mumbo-jumbo during his HOF acceptance -- maybe show a 1965~2014 graphic; treat him as if he is actually dead.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

:lol at people thinking Taker will retire on RAW.

When he retires, the WHOLE Wrestlemania will be based around him, and his legacy.
His feud with his opponent will be a legendary program, like Shawn had.


----------



## Legion3

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

You really think that Taker won't get a proper retirement send off? Of course he will...just like HBK and Flair did...


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Terminator GR said:


> It looks like a huge step down, especially for Sting.


Lol K...


----------



## Xderby

Would love some REALLY offensive chants to Brock,but i mean Rly offensive ,i would laugh my ass of on something about : Death,Cancer,Gtfo,leave or something similar :banderas


----------



## Legion3

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

What arena is Raw at tonight? Capacity crowd?


----------



## Atletichampiones

Can't wait for tonight the Beast is awesome, hope Lesner crushes Bryan tonight and wins the title that would be awesome.


----------



## Cack_Thu

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Lesnar vs Undertaker,rematch at WM 31.Undertaker wins and retires.Exit Brock(contract expires).


----------



## Cack_Thu

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Legion3 said:


> What arena is Raw at tonight? Capacity crowd?


New Orleans.WM city.
Capacity crowd?You bet.


----------



## morris3333

here is what I see happen on raw tonight.

Triple H Announces Daniel Bryan will face randy orton and vs Batista in a Handicap Match.

the Wyatt beat down on cena then RVD make the save.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

He needs to hang up the boots. After last night, there is nothing else to do. I don't want to hear any crap about facing Sting because the match would only be good if it was at least 3 years ago. But now? Both men are physically a wreck and can barely go anymore. It'd be like having present day Ali and George Foreman box each other.


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



unDASHING said:


> I don't want to see The Undertaker again. He's a loser. There's nothing left to be said. Imagine the material his opponents will have on him now that he has lost his streak. He isn't an intimidating force anymore, it would be a huge step down for Sting to face him. WM XXX should be the resting place of The Undertaker. Frankly, I hope he never shows his face on WWE programming ever again. Just have the lights-flickering mumbo-jumbo during his HOF acceptance -- maybe show a 1965~2014 graphic; treat him as if he is actually dead.


:stupid:


----------



## LKRocks

We'll totally get a Bryan/Lesnar tease tonight. They are the two top guys in kayfabe right now. One managed to beat three members of Evolution in a single night to become the Undisputed WWE Champion. The other managed to end Taker's streak.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

After Wrestlemania and most likely tonight, there is no doubt about it:

This is a new era.


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



unDASHING said:


> I don't want to see The Undertaker again. He's a loser. There's nothing left to be said. Imagine the material his opponents will have on him now that he has lost his streak. He isn't an intimidating force anymore, it would be a huge step down for Sting to face him. WM XXX should be the resting place of The Undertaker. Frankly, I hope he never shows his face on WWE programming ever again. Just have the lights-flickering mumbo-jumbo during his HOF acceptance -- maybe show a 1965~2014 graphic; treat him as if he is actually dead.


:banplz:


----------



## KO Bossy

If Brock does indeed start a feud with Bryan, then he needs to win 100%. Him jobbing is unacceptable. It would be too one sided a feud, too. Heyman on the mic, Brock wrestling and being intimidating...I see nothing that Bryan could offer to pull his weight, the heels would essentially BE the feud.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

They should have Bryan combine the belts & debut a new title.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Sad to see The Streak end but I guess it was going to happen eventually, the shock value caught me off guard though. I don't know what to expect, I still think Sting has signed, even he teased it on that Instagram video. Really can't predict this because in all honesty I'm speechless.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

KO Bossy said:


> If Brock does indeed start a feud with Bryan, then he needs to win 100%. Him jobbing is unacceptable. It would be too one sided a feud, too. Heyman on the mic, Brock wrestling and being intimidating...I see nothing that Bryan could offer to pull his weight, the heels would essentially BE the feud.


I agree. Alot of the people on here defending Brock breaking the streak said it would be "unbelievable" for a former MMA champ like Brock to lose to a 49 year old. Well, after beating him, it would also be unbelievable to have him tap out to a guy half his size.

Give Bryan a decent title run and make his fans happy. No more of this champ for a day stuff with Bryan. Maybe have him champ through SummerSlam, then give the belt to Lesnar, but on one condition: if Lesnar is the champ, he has to wrestle on Raw and appear every week. No more part time champs like the Rock. Lesnar can be part time if he wants to be, but not if he's the champ. The champ should appear every week and be the focus of Raw.


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I've loved watching him, but of course he should retire. He's now lost his main source of pulling power...the streak. And he lost it in the most underwhelming way possible. A shit match to a part timer. 

Bye Taker, we'll try and forget your last match.


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Ichabod Crane said:


> Sad to see The Streak end but I guess it was going to happen eventually, the shock value caught me off guard though. I don't know what to expect, I still think Sting has signed, even he teased it on that Instagram video. Really can't predict this because in all honesty I'm speechless.


Why did it have to end?? Have him retire with it never defeated. He leaves with an aura around him that way. He lost a lot last night.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

This will be epic tonight can't wait for it!!! Beast vs Beard??? Bring it on


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I say Big E is dropping IC title tonight


----------



## Zigberg

Xderby said:


> Would love some REALLY offensive chants to Brock,but i mean Rly offensive ,i would laugh my ass of on something about : Death,Cancer,Gtfo,leave or something similar :banderas


Yeah, cancer is hilarious, you prick.


----------



## RaymerWins

This is the most excited I have been for a post-Mania RAW and subsequently, any Monday Night Raw, in a long time. I think that this could actually keep my attention for 3 hours. There are so many questions that are unanswered and directions that need to be clarified.


----------



## BigEMartin

They'd never be able to sell bryan going over lesnar.


----------



## NMPunk

*So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

People are still raging about Lesnar vs Taker understandably so they are also pissed off about Bray vs Cena then there is the hipsters that hate Bryan, Hijack RAW Part 2 anyone ?


----------



## APEX

wkdsoul said:


> Sure.


Yeah and the wwe just happened to have the graphics for 21-1 appear out of no where...

or did Taker arrange all the graphics and effects as well?


----------



## RaymerWins

APEX said:


> Yeah and the wwe just happened to have the graphics for 21-1 appear out of no where...
> 
> or did Taker arrange all the graphics and effects as well?


Not to be a douche or anything...
But the "Graphic" was Times New Roman font over a lightning background.
It would take about 2 minutes to create.

Just saying...


Although I do not think it was a last minute decision by Taker. Especially because Vegas betting odds switched so dramatically before the show.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I'm still in disbelief that the streak is over, but now that it is over, I don't see anything left for Taker to do.


----------



## Heisenberg

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

Raw will never get hijacked.


----------



## RaymerWins

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Sting vs Taker is bigger than the Streak.
I think he doesn't retire, and this match happens.


----------



## drob33

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

Nope!


----------



## Xderby

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

I have bad feelings about the crowd and Brock tonight...But that's just for brock.


----------



## evilshade

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

I don't think the crowd cares enough to "hijack" a show over anyone that isn't Bryan


----------



## Wynter

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

I really see no reason to...

The crowd really shouldn't even try. It was a really great Mania and the Raw should be awesome too.

I hope they react the right way to the segments/matches and don't try to be the show.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

I think underwhelming segments will get rogue chants. Cesaro, Shield, Wyatt, Bryan (and Taker if gives a speech) will all get roaring reactions.

I also expect Heyman to work the shit out of this crowd.


----------



## ConnorMCFC

BigEMartin said:


> They'd never be able to sell bryan going over lesnar.


They won't. Lesnar will beat Bryan at some point and carry the strap into Mania 31. Hopefully to drop it to someone like a Reigns or Cesaro.


----------



## CharliePrince

RaymerWins said:


> Not to be a douche or anything...
> But the "Graphic" was Times New Roman font over a lightning background.
> It would take about 2 minutes to create.
> 
> Just saying...


i agree with you! lol 2 minutes? try 2 seconds

21-1 20-1 2110301-1-11 as easy as anything you can type in a keyboard!

i don't think people realize "the graphic" is anything but someone in the back typing it in a keyboard shown on the jumbotron

lol

they keep thinking graphic! hahaha


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

WWE probably wants them too.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



Da Silva said:


> I think underwhelming segments will get rogue chants. Cesaro, Shield, Wyatt, Bryan (and Taker if gives a speech) will all get roaring reactions.


Yep. Not much of the show is going to be ''highjacked'' because Mania was very good in the eyes of the majority of the fans. WWE also delivered in trying to make new stars with Cesaro, The Shield, DB and even Bray Wyatt all looking great despite the outcome of the latter match. 

If they stick Kofi-Del Rio out there for 20 minutes then expect people to lose interest but there should be more than enough interesting match ups/segments after last night that can be booked to keep the crowd happy.


----------



## Banez

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Big Wiggle said:


> Why did it have to end?? Have him retire with it never defeated. He leaves with an aura around him that way. He lost a lot last night.


because he himself didn't want to retire with streak intact. He's one of those old school guys who pass the torch as it should be done. Granted we can always argue about who to give the honor to cut streak but Lesnar got it.. now it'l be seen how they'l continue from this point forward.


----------



## ericanderson

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

It's the post-Wrestlemania RAW. Of course the crowd will try to be the show tonight. I wouldn't expect anything different and the WWE I'm sure expects it as well so they will plan accordingly.


----------



## doctor doom

I tuned into a stream a few minute before the Lesnar/Undertaker match ended and I'm glad Lesnar won. Then I stopped watching. The rest of the show would be too predictable. Hopefully Bryan gets a 24hr reign and the belt is vacated or something.

I keep watching RAW with the hope that CM Punk will return, but I'm starting to not even bother. I know he's not coming back, but I'm holding on to that slim glimpse of hope.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

The crowd will get loud like last year's post-Mania Raw.

Cena booed. Obviously.

Shield/Wyatts/Bryan/Taker cheered.

Even Brock marks will boo him tonight, I'm sure. Just to be loud with the crowd.

Punk chants? Probably.

Sting debut? Huge response.

Ziggler? Gonna get some love.

AJ Lee? Some lovin as well, depending.

Depends on who's attending tonight.


----------



## OZZY

There was a very awkward delay between the graphic and the music you have to admit. 

All I want is Rock or Sting tonight, fuck midget fairytales and everything else.


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest

*How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*

1. Brock Lesnar comes out first. Heyman says he is the most dominate superstar in history blah blah blah... says he beaten the streak when no one else could. Right before he leaves the Shield music hits and outta of the crowd they come. They surround the ring Shield style and then swarm Lesnar with him fight them off. He picks up Amborse to F5 him only to have Reigns spear him. Then the shield pick him up and powerslam him. With Reigns standing over Lesnar. This could lead to a feud between Reigns and Lesnar. 

2. Out next comes Brad Maddox and Vickie Guerro who say they are announcing they are stepping down as the general managers of WWE, when they leave Vince comes out and says he has found two replacements. stone colds music hits and out he comes, followed by Hogans music. Hogan is made manager of Smackdown, and Stone Cold Raw. 

3. Daniel Bryan comes out to the biggest pop of the night. He stands in the ring and is about to give his speech when Censaro comes out and says he wants a match for the title. Randy Orton comes out and says he want his rematch clause. the two start fighting, and a feud is set up for the next paper view with the stipulation being that whoever wins is the 1 contender for the WWE title. 

4. Triple H and Stephanie come out to massive boos and say they are the heads of the company and they will do what they want when they want, and that the company belongs to them. Vince and Kane come out and a feud is set up between them over control of the company, Kane joining Vince because he feels he is tired of listening to Triple H 

5. AJ comes out and talks shit and then Paige debuts and destroys her to set up feud. 

6. Undertaker is going to close the show clamming he is retiring because there is no reason to remain in the company anymore. Out comes Sting to stare down the Undertaker as the show closes


----------



## RaymerWins

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-why-he-wasnt-at-wrestlemania-and-the-streak/
'It doesn't look like any retirements are on the horizon'


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Sting basically confirmed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1uYekmEdV4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

The word cheer wont do justice to Bryan's reception tonight. The post-Mania crowd is his base and he is their based Dragon Lord.


----------



## Maelstrom21

The Architect said:


> There was a very awkward delay between the graphic and the music you have to admit.


Watching it again, the writers must have known the reaction they would get when Brock pinned Undertaker. There was a delay that seemed like minutes (in actuality it was probably like 30 seconds). My cousin kept insisting it wasn't real til the music played. WWE actually did a good job with the timing on all of that to play up the disbelief.


----------



## Rockstar

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I don't think so. I think he'll have one final match. Coming into Taker/Lesnar, no one expected it to be Taker's last match, that's a HUGE deal, obviously. People will tune in for "The Undertaker's final match" and that's why I think he'll have one more and it will be made known that win, lose or draw, it will be Taker's final bout. I'm expecting it to be Sting vs. The Undertaker at Survivor Series. It ends where it all began. There's nothing left for him at Wrestlemania, no need to compete there again.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

Gonna laugh if I hear a "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chant.


----------



## ashley678

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

xpac posted this, very weird

Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 46m
My thoughts go out to Taker, I realize what happened now and I apologize for publicly questioning the finish. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I Really don't know what people want any more.

Everyone was saying 

We want Brock vs Taker
We Get It
This feud is boring we know taker will win
Brock Wins
Wtf that's stupid why did a part-timer win worst decision EVER


Ok i understand being upset that the feud could have used a little more buildup and can even understand being upset over (apart timer) Ending the streak.

BUT why complain for all we know this was how taker wanted it and how taker scripted it.

Sure we could have had Reigns Beat taker next year or cena BUT why take that risk and getting a crowd PISSED at someone who is going 2 be with the company a long time/full time when they can USE Brock the beast we all know what he has achieved, and if crowd does shit on Brock it's ok because he's brought in as the big bad part time heel to boost ratings hell he could be signed up for a more days. 

We don't know anything yet so just wait a few weeks and see the direction this goes.
Taker is a pro and in my eyes this was him saying i can't give what people expect from me anymore EG WM 25 anymore so it's time to hang it up. Also telling everyone You Go Out of this business on your back No 1 is bigger than the company.

Also If this got more build up or went on Last ect then it would have really taken the spotlight from the young talent this way he got a nice spot on the card giving people enough time to get over it for Bryan's Moment.

ALSO IF Taker was going to lose wouldn't this have been the best mania 2 go out at WM 30 with someone that is so over can draw the crowd back into a match.

WrestleMania is all Making people FEEL that moment we got a some highs we got some lows and at the END we got what we wanted if you can't be happy at a time like this i don't know what 2 tell you.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I just hope he retires. There's nothing left for him anymore now. Fuck Sting vs. Undertaker. Fuck Cena vs. Undertaker. Fuck Brock Lesnar vs. Undertaker II. Fuck all that. I seriously hope he retires but again, it's his call.


----------



## Bookockey

CharliePrince said:


> Insider Reports say that the script was changed
> 
> except it was done by TAKER HIMSELF AND BROCK LESNAR ONLY
> 
> Taker was going to 22-0 but had enough so he and brock agreed to end the streak there


 No way I'm buying that Vince and HHH did not know. Also can't imagine a pro like the Taker doing that to them. The announcers were probably cued in on their headsets during the match, JBL almost let it slip once. Had this been unplanned nobody would have known what to say or do.
Vince's head would have exploded.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

Multiple major things need to happen tonight and that is more than just Sting debuting.

In an ideal world tonight I would like to see.

- Sting Debut

- The beginning of The Undertakers retirement year with the debut of Sting that inevitably leads to a match between them at Wrestlemania 31.

- Lesnar cutting a heel promo and getting some major heat for ending the streak with Cesaro then coming out and turning total face and starting a feud that he wins against Lesnar and becomes a top guy.

- CM Punk returns

- The Shield begin to split up properly this time.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

i kind off think it is a good thing to end the streak but why lesnar and bare in mind i am a huge fan off his i think brock is great. but why ? maybe he wanted to give it to brock due to the fact brock is legit. and it looks realistic and why did the match not feel right ? it felt wrong and short lived and had no atmosphere to the match. 

i am thinking tho taker will not retire like that i also feel the rock will not retire with a defeat to cena. i think taker will come our claim his done for sting to come out and claim he wants one mania moment but it has to be against the undertaker. they both retire together.


----------



## roadkill_

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*

This ain't 1999 and Universe-ites do as they're told.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*

Well, that would be nice, indeed!


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I don't think this is the last of The Undertaker


----------



## brianbell25

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



ashley678 said:


> xpac posted this, very weird
> 
> Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 46m
> My thoughts go out to Taker, I realize what happened now and I apologize for publicly questioning the finish. That's all I'm going to say.


People keep saying The Undertaker went to the hospital for a concussion. What they fail to remember is that he also went to the hospital for a NECK INJURY as well. Could he have broke his neck in the match? They say the injury happened on Lesnar's single leg take down of Taker outside the ring early on in the match. If you go back and watch that match, it wasn't a bad match up to that spot, but after that, the match went downhill. I'm wondering if he didn't break his neck. This tweet by XPac tends to lean me towards the belief that Undertaker could have been seriously hurt. If that is the case, he's done period.

If the injury to his neck wasn't serious, then I can see a Sting/Taker match at next year's WrestleMania, but right now with that tweet my gut is telling me that Taker did break his neck in that match and that he is officially done.


----------



## #Mark

RM Dandy said:


> Sting basically confirmed
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1uYekmEdV4


So they're teasing a debut, retirement, title change, and return. Should be interesting if any of that comes to fruition.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



ashley678 said:


> xpac posted this, very weird
> 
> Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 46m
> My thoughts go out to Taker, I realize what happened now and I apologize for publicly questioning the finish. That's all I'm going to say.


Maybe he's talking about Taker needing to be rushed to hospital and he felt bad about criticising a match he hurt himself over.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

I'm excited for Raw tonight.


----------



## MrWalsh

All I have to say is I'm glad they didn't feed Taker to Cena. If anything I assume this was something the undertaker wanted rather than just being a ploy to troll the fans


----------



## Benzel

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



superfudge said:


> Maybe he's talking about Taker needing to be rushed to hospital and he felt bad about criticising a match he hurt himself over.


I dunno, that sounds odd. I mean, it would have been planned for Taker to lose ages ago, maybe there's something we don't know.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Multiple major things need to happen tonight and that is more than just Sting debuting.
> 
> In an ideal world tonight I would like to see.
> 
> - Sting Debut
> 
> - The beginning of The Undertakers retirement year with the debut of Sting that inevitably leads to a match between them at Wrestlemania 31.
> 
> - *Lesnar cutting a heel promo and getting some major heat for ending the streak with Cesaro then coming out and turning total face and starting a feud that he wins against Lesnar and becomes a top guy.
> *
> - CM Punk returns
> 
> - The Shield begin to split up properly this time.


Love this idea but perhaps they could wait on it a bit, and let Lesnar be the one to take the title off Bryan at Summerslam and lose it to Cesaro at Mania 31? Then you also do Reigns/HHH and Wyatt/Jericho and you have 3 new solidified top guys to go along with Bryan and lead the new generation.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

WM31: Sting vs. Undertaker, loser retires - Sting loses
WM32: Cena or Bray Wyatt (if he's big enough by then) vs. Undertaker, loser retires - Undertaker loses

Lesnar may have ended the streak, but Bray or Cena (more beneficial for Bray) could end Undertaker forever.


----------



## Moggsy316

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*

Don't think Cesaro will be going after Bryan just yet. A slow build could be better for him.

Maybe a Cena feud? But only if Cena puts Cesaro over...

Cena/Wyatt isn't over yet though, is it? Cena should be putting Wyatt over first, which didn't really happen last night, despite a good showing from Bray.

The rest should be interesting - Reigns v Lesnar in particular would be a good way to go.

The problem with anyone facing Lesnar next is - how does someone go from defeating THE STREAK to losing to anyone?

Lesnar should be Super Man now - in theory?

Where next for Randy Orton?

I assume Daniel Bryan will feud with Batista for now?


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Undertaker to come out and announce retirement until STING shows up and says one more match!!! WRESTLEMANIA 31 set!


----------



## NMPunk

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Undertaker is not wrestling Sting at Wrestlemania because there is no point because taker has nothing to fight for now.


----------



## Cack_Thu

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*

Super B+ Bearded midget no sells! his shoulder injury in the triple threat ME! even for a sec though heavily strapped.Not a word is spoken about it.But in case of other wrestlers like Shemaus....Oh the irony


----------



## The Matt Reptar

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*



Cack_Thu said:


> Super B+ Bearded midget no sells! his shoulder injury in the triple threat ME! even for a sec though heavily strapped.Not a word is spoken about it.But in case of other wrestlers like Shemaus....Oh the irony


One word: adrenaline.


----------



## NMPunk

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*

A Live Sex Celebration


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*










anyone know what he means by that?


----------



## Maelstrom21

So IC Title or US Title changing hands? Did Big E or Ambrose even have their belts last night?


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I think this has just opened up the possibility for a retirement storyline (maybe at survivor series?) not based on his streak so I wouldn't say he's retiring yet.


----------



## Cack_Thu

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*



The Matt Reptar said:


> One word: adrenaline.


No shit.
He could have easily surpassed DBZ Goku's super powers,then.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*



Cack_Thu said:


> Super B+ Bearded midget no sells! his shoulder injury in the triple threat ME! even for a sec though heavily strapped.Not a word is spoken about it.But in case of other wrestlers like Shemaus....Oh the irony


The story is him after being stepped on held back for like forever he finally won the titles. Not only that but on the biggest stage there is in the main event with nearly 80k people chanting his name and Yes. Even if you were beat up like hell you would be yessing with both arms standing there having finally fulfilled your childhood dream



BUT and that is a big BUT if he starts no selling like sheamus sometimes does and Cena people WILL shit on him.. That was a one off so stop crying


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Big Wiggle said:


> Why did it have to end?? Have him retire with it never defeated. He leaves with an aura around him that way. He lost a lot last night.


I've always been a Streak defender and I'm still confused now but the more I think about it, the more logical it seems. Plenty of reasons.

Streaks are made to be broken.
Undertaker giving another star that huge accolade.
Taker himself apparently wanted The Streak to end.

I still don't know how I feel about Brock being "the guy" who broke The Legendary Streak but Lesnar could relieve my doubt depending on where he goes from here on out. I also think WWE want to add unpredictability to a possible Sting/Undertaker match next year. 
Also last night was the beginning of a new era in the company so Undertaker losing his amazing Streak was a way to tell the fans that times are changing.


----------



## hazuki

Corey Graves or Sami Zyan one of them will debut should debut tonight but we'll pobably get Alexander Rusev.. ugh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

I honestly think with so many possible storyline angles, feud developments, and possible returns/appearances that the audience will probably only get really out of control during irrelevant/crappy matches.


----------



## Cack_Thu

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*



#1Peep4ever said:


> The story is him after being stepped on held back for like forever he finally won the titles. Not only that but on the biggest stage there is in the main event with nearly 80k people chanting his name and Yes. Even if you were beat up like hell you would be yessing with both arms standing there having finally fulfilled your childhood dream
> 
> 
> 
> BUT and that is a big BUT if he starts no selling like sheamus sometimes does and Cena people WILL shit on him.. T*hat was a one off* so stop crying



You watched Elimination Chamber 2014 :chrisholly?


----------



## deepelemblues

This is how I wish RAW would go tonight (just the storylines/wrestlers I care about not the whole show):

We open with the crowd going crazy, Cole exulting, JBL bitching. 

Daniel Bryan's music hits, crowd goes even more crazy. Bryan comes down to the ring and cuts a promo about how it wasn't just him who did it last night, it was the whole YES movement. The Authority couldn't keep them down. He is going to restore integrity and purity to the WWE.

Brock Lesnar's music hits. He and Heyman come down to the ring. Heyman cuts a promo about how the Streak is dead, the distractions are over. Brock is coming for his birthright as a genetic freak. The WWE WHC Championship. He says Brock is going to restore real purity to the WWE, the purity of total Conquest. With the Dead Man laid to rest nothing can stop Brock Lesnar.

Batista and Orton come out in quick succession and make their way to the ring kind of together but bickering the whole time. They hit the ring, both blaming each other for Bryan's win. Orton says he can't believe this little goat-faced bastard hid in the weeds long enough to get the win outta nowhere. Batista says Bryan has the smallest target in the world on his back now, everybody's gonna be coming after him because the title has never been easier to win than it has now. He turns to Lesnar and says that Brock may be the beast, but there's only one animal in the WWE... Brock clotheslines him out of nowhere and the brawl is on. Orton goes after Bryan and eventually gets roundhouse kicked out of the ring. Lesnar F5s Batista, gets up and turns around right into a running knee. Bryan celebrates. Michael Cole says everybody may be coming after Bryan, but that might just be bad news for them, not for Bryan.

Backstage segment little later on. Kane, Maddox, NAO. Kane is raging about the loss to the Shield. Maddox keeps provoking him, saying Stephanie didn't bring him into the Authority to keep failing. Kane says Stephanie is the one who won't unleash the monster and is holding him back. Maddox keeps taunting him, Kane flips out and destroys him and the NAO. The mask is sitting in its case in the corner. Kane goes up to it, looks like he's agonizing for a moment, then breaks the case and puts the mask back on. He laughs demonically and leaves.

A few seconds later Trips and Steph come into the room and see the carnage. Both start raging. Then a phone in the room starts to ring. Maddox, who has just gotten to his feet, answers it. His face goes pale and he hands the phone to Trips. Trips listens for a few seconds then slams the phone down in disgust. Steph keeps asking them what is going on, Maddox won't answer, he looks terrified. Trips won't answer, he just has a grim look on his face.

Little bit later Cesaro comes out to celebrate his Wrestlemania win. He says that he is a Real American, Coulter and Swagger are just blowhard asswipes. Zeb and Swagger come out. Zeb berates Cesaro until he loses it and levels him. Swagger blasts Cesaro from behind and starts beating on him, until...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guG9cVs3ms4

Hogan comes out, does his thing at the top of the ramp, walks down to the ring. Swagger is shocked and Cesaro hits the Swing on him and he and Zeb get out of the ring. Hogan comes in and cuts a promo about how America is about people coming here to have a better life and making it. Cesaro wasn't born in America but he is most definitely a Real American, BROTHER. His story is America's story. Hogan sees big things for this Real American in the future.

We get an announcement that Randy Orton has demanded his rematch with Daniel Bryan tonight and the Authority has penciled it in as the main event. 

Bray Wyatt is backstage with the Family, he says he lost nothing last night. Cena was just a little bit stronger than he thought. Sister Abigail told him this would happen and the Family would be stronger than ever. Because the Angel of Death is coming. He has seen it. 

A whole bunch of other stuff I don't care about happens, main event time. Bryan and Orton have a fast-paced high-flying match with Bryan pulling out all of his indy moves that people here say the WWE keeps him from doing. Trips runs down and eats another running knee. Tonight it's Orton tapping out to the YES lock. Celebrating after his win, Bryan grabs a mic and says Daniel Bryan was able to overcome the Authority and win the title, but maybe Daniel Bryan can't keep the title. But Bryan knows someone who can. He rips off his beard and hair - it's a fake! Clean-shaven short-haired DB is back. He says maybe DB can't keep the title with the whole WWE coming after him... but the American Dragon can.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GftcVbxNyao

Vince comes out to a huge pop. He congratulates Bryan on his win and rips Triple H and Stephanie for screwing things up so badly. Mr. McMahon needs to take back control of his company. He says Bryan deserves all the credit in the world for winning the belt, but in six months no one is going to remember it. He rips on his daughter and son-in-law a bit more and they come out and all start bitching at each other, Bryan and the crowd are laughing and YES-ing.

Then this happens:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=B3mW0pRIY9g#t=387

(the lights go out and that creepy sound effect)

the lights come back on and there's a huge crow on the ramp right in front of the Authority. they all freak out. suddenly we see a man standing in shadow on the top of the titantron. you can't see his face. he's carrying a baseball bat. slowly, he raises it and points it at the authority. cole is pissing himself in excitement. then the figure slowly turns the bat until it is pointing right at bryan. as raw goes off the air, for just a split second, we see his face. yes, it is him. the stinger has come to the wwe. 

i would mark the fuck out for all of that anyway.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

If brock gets boo'd out the building then i gather wwe/ taker will be thinking mission accomplished as they know it will get brock alot of heat.

Brock will relish in it no doubt and heyman... Heyman is a class act he will love every second 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HereComesTrouble

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Expect "cm punk' chants to break out. Dumb cunts can't seem to understand that Punk's bitch ass really left.


----------



## Dougwertz

Cack_Thu said:


> Super B+ Bearded midget no sells! his shoulder injury in the triple threat ME! even for a sec though heavily strapped.Not a word is spoken about it.But in case of other wrestlers like Shemaus....Oh the irony



Doesn't really say anything. We've seen it before. Hell I've seen real life injuries and adrenaline take place personally. Dudes get shot in combat and keep shooting back.


----------



## imthemountie

Bookockey said:


> No way I'm buying that Vince and HHH did not know. Also can't imagine a pro like the Taker doing that to them. The announcers were probably cued in on their headsets during the match, JBL almost let it slip once. Had this been unplanned nobody would have known what to say or do.
> Vince's head would have exploded.


Agreed. Also I've always wondered how much information the cameramen are given about the script and where/when to focus. The cameramen all knew immediately to get the priceless crowd reaction shots. Another reason I find it hard to believe only Brock/Taker knew.


----------



## HereComesTrouble

Fucking hyped up for RAW tonight. The crowd is going to be Red Hot. And as usual, the internet darlings will be the only ones cheered and everyone else will be booed


----------



## Dougwertz

Lesnar and heyman can come out and the crowd can start throwing all the chairs in the ring. Then lesnar starts throwing monitors in the crowd


----------



## dmccourt95

RM Dandy said:


> Sting basically confirmed
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1uYekmEdV4


Only thing I noticed was a hint at Undertaker retirement


----------



## The Pied Piper

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

I'm sort of hoping "Thank you Taker!!!!" to last throughout the night.


----------



## LPPrince

Anyone thinking Taker wasn't supposed to lose is mental. Michael Cole IMMEDIATELY after the 3 count said "The Streak Is Over". Thats called being prepared. If it was unplanned, he wouldn't of made a sound, and if he did, it wouldn't of been nearly as composed.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*



Cack_Thu said:


> Super B+ Bearded midget no sells! his shoulder injury in the triple threat ME! even for a sec though heavily strapped.Not a word is spoken about it.But in case of other wrestlers like Shemaus....Oh the irony


Remember when Jon Jones won a fight with a broken toe, and was jumping and celebrating actually going thru a whole interview without even noticing it? 

Those MMA fighters dont know how to fucking sell.


----------



## Extreamest

syxxpac said:


> sting will debut!!!:mark:
> 
> .....


Damn it you beat me too it.


----------



## NoyK

This post-mania RAW has everything to be the most memorable ever considering what happened last night. Still shocked. 
Hyped as hell for this one, I'm eager to see where Lesnar goes next (Y)
And I know it's a faint possibility, but if that static hits tonight... :mark:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*



Cack_Thu said:


> You watched Elimination Chamber 2014 :chrisholly?


In no way is this compareable to Elimination Chamber

This was by far really no selling EVERYTHING and I as much as I am a big mark of Bryan did NOT like it(though the ending to WM makes up for it big time), BUT as I said if from now on after finally him winning the title they can throw away the superman stuff. His motivation was to win that title.(they kinda booked themselves into a corner with having him not win at EC or the rumble which led to the whole storyline with Trips and the triple threat) You can say his motivation was that big (having Triple H putting roadblock after Roadblock made it probably bigger and him more stubborn) that he endured all the pain and in an adrenaline rush moment he forgot the pain for the ending of WM with him just being happy that he finally did it. As I said I hope after this he goes back to selling injuries again.


----------



## Unknown2013

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Don't see the point of hijacking. Bryan is the champion, isn't that what the hijackers wanted? As for CM Punk, him leaving only elevated Bryan so what's the point of chanting for him to come back?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

:lmao Cesaro is not anywhere near prepared to have anything to do with the man who ended the Streak, try again guys.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Nope. The crowd are going to react exactly how WWE want them to.

Y'ALL A BUNCHA PUPPETS! :henry1


----------



## deepelemblues

i really really don't understand how lying motionless for 10 minutes after being put through the announce table and also basically writhing around and not getting up for 5-20 seconds almost every time he landed on his back or "injured" shoulder is non-selling. i am rewatching the match now and may change this opinion when it's over but i doubt it.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Multiple major things need to happen tonight and that is more than just Sting debuting.
> 
> In an ideal world tonight I would like to see.
> 
> - Sting Debut
> 
> - The beginning of The Undertakers retirement year with the debut of Sting that inevitably leads to a match between them at Wrestlemania 31.
> 
> - Lesnar cutting a heel promo and getting some major heat for ending the streak with Cesaro then coming out and turning total face and starting a feud that he wins against Lesnar and becomes a top guy.
> 
> - CM Punk returns
> 
> - The Shield begin to split up properly this time.


You seriously want to still see Taker v Sting after seeing how broken down Taker was last night? Sting hasn't had anything left in the tank for about half a decade too. Plus the Streak is over now too. I don't see the point.

Cesaro thing is silly too. Since Lesnar just beat the streak he essentially needs to go on a murder spree, make people forget he ever lost, and become seemingly invincible until someone topples him at the next WM or something. Cesaro ain't ready to face Lesnar


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

The crowd will pop, no matter what.

I'm imagining Taker coming out to claim that The Streak is over, so perhaps he is over. Maybe now is the time HE rests in peace, but then of course, Sting shows up and basically says eeeh, not till he beats him.

Crowd would go mental for that.


----------



## Slider575

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

The only part that will be interesting is the reaction to Lesnar/Taker, I can see people being absolutely livid over the poor decision they made there. Everything else should be the typical amazing post WM crowd


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

But they're supposed to be angry that Undertaker lost. How is that a hijacking? 
Also fans normally boo Cena, this isn't new.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Raw never got hijacked in the first place, mainly because WWE beat the fans at their own game and put on an awesome show and turning the hijack into their own thing.

They'll do something similar tonight seeing as it is always a quality show the night after Mania. I imagine Taker will either 1, officially retire or 2, go to retire until Sting interrupts him, leading to both men retiring each other at next years Mania. Fans aren't gonna hijack that.

We'll get the usual 'hijacking' of pointless midcard matches that always happens the night after Mania but that is a different story.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

"Hijacking" just means they're gonna chant "CM Punk" throughout the show like they did in Chicago. So no, they will be no hijacking tonight.


----------



## silas911

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



Xderby said:


> I have bad feelings about the crowd and Brock tonight...But that's just for brock.


Brock could give two shits about what the crowd thinks.


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

What is that suppose to accomplish? They can't take away Brock Lesnar win from WM.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I wonder if Brock will defend at wrestmania now. As a passing of the torch. Undertaker has one match left at least they're not going to have the greatest wrestler to step in a WWE ring go out like that.


----------



## HardKor1283

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

I really don't see how the crowd could "Hijack" Raw tonight. What could they really do? 

If Brock comes out and get nuclear heat, well that's what WWE wants, he is now the single biggest heel in the company. 

There aren't nearly enough Bryan haters out there to even make a dent in the cacophony of "YES!" chants that we're going to hear tonight. 

Cena's gonna get booed but that's been going on for so long that WWE has been acknowledging it for years, so nothing new there. If anything it could lead to Bray Wyatt claiming to be the real victor because he made the people see Cena for the "false prophet" that he is, etc. And we lead into a rematch for Extreme Rules. 

The only way the fans could really "hijack" the show is if they start in with the CM Punk chants, but I think it's pretty clear he ain't coming back by this point and I just can's see any Punk chants being a problem because they'll probably fade pretty quickly if they start up.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

The only way I would want to see a Sting/Taker match is if Vince pays scientists enough money to make a time machine and retrieve Ministry of Darkness Taker and WCW Sting and put them in the mainevent of WM31 instead of their modern day counterparts.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



silas911 said:


> Brock could give two shits about what the crowd thinks.


:lmao

You do realise that Brock is a heel and is supposed to get booed, right?


----------



## Born of Osiris

Undertaker and Brock aren't advertised for this show are they?


----------



## Crowdplzr

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I hope they don't fuck up sting vs taker with stupidity. IMO taker should announce his retirement only to have sting come out and announce he is the jailer of the damned and taker has to pay for all the souls he put down. This match needs to rely heavily on mythicness between them.


----------



## Cack_Thu

deepelemblues said:


> i really really don't understand how lying motionless for *10 minutes* after being put through the announce table and also *basically writhing around *and not getting up for *5-20 seconds* almost every time he landed on his back or "injured" shoulder is non-selling. i am rewatching the match now and may change this opinion when it's over but i doubt it.


Quit exaggerating. :damn


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

If the crowd still acts like a whiny bitch after Bryan getting the title last night, they should have an impromptu match & have him drop the title to Jack Swagger.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*



NMPunk said:


> People are still raging about Lesnar vs Taker understandably so they are also pissed off about Bray vs Cena then there is the hipsters that hate Bryan, Hijack RAW Part 2 anyone ?


Actually, it's hipsters that cheer the loudest for Bryan. Hipsters shit on anything mainstream and slobber all over anything indie.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Retirement.


----------



## cynical_ad

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*



Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao Cesaro is not anywhere near prepared to have anything to do with the man who ended the Streak, try again guys.


At least he's now away from that charisma vacuum Swagger.


----------



## jackbhoy

Not been able to watch Raw live in a LONG time because of school and stuff and now that I'm off for Easter I finally get to watch it live.

Does anyone know what time Raw starts at over here in the UK?


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Think of the streak as giant weight that Taker had to carry around with him, it prob just became too much for him. The pressure since the HBK matches to have not just the MOTN but a MOTY contender every time while only wrestling once a year. That's a lot of pressure. 

Plus if he doesn't retire, it adds a lot more unpredictability to his matches. It's not the be all end all anymore, he is probably relieved it's over.


----------



## Banez

jackbhoy said:


> Not been able to watch Raw live in a LONG time because of school and stuff and now that I'm off for Easter I finally get to watch it live.
> 
> Does anyone know what time Raw starts at over here in the UK?


1am


----------



## #Mark

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*



Cack_Thu said:


> Super B+ Bearded midget no sells! his shoulder injury in the triple threat ME! even for a sec though heavily strapped.Not a word is spoken about it.But in case of other wrestlers like Shemaus....Oh the irony


After 8 months of being screwed over, belittled, and beaten on every PPV Bryan wins in a spectacular Wrestlemania fashion and you complain about it! Wow, this site never fails to disappoint.


----------



## Nightingale

jackbhoy said:


> Not been able to watch Raw live in a LONG time because of school and stuff and now that I'm off for Easter I finally get to watch it live.
> 
> Does anyone know what time Raw starts at over here in the UK?


1am here in the Uk.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Dougwertz said:


> Doesn't really say anything. We've seen it before. Hell I've seen real life injuries and adrenaline take place personally. Dudes get shot in combat and keep shooting back.


Exactly










Dat Adrenaline


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Damn, I can't wait for tonight.. Not long finished my belated Wrestlemania party and carrying on into RAW (first time live for a month) and I'm excited.

They ended the streak.. they actually did that!! What next?
Surprise returns? What next for Cesaro, Bryan, Shield, Lesnar, TAKER?? :mark

- I think 1am for anyone in UK asking, if my memory serves me right.


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Are people really that pissed about Taker losing? I mean they might just boo Lesnar and keep it moving


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Taker is going to be there tonight no matter what IMO. You can't have the streak broken and not have taker say anything. You can just leave somethig like this alone


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Lesnar may be a part timer but hes the next mega attraction performing 2-3 times a year just like The Undetaker. Its all about mega star appeal becase atrraction equals money.


----------



## RXRashed

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

what i think is that Taker will come out to "talk" about his loss to Brock, and before he opens his mouth, Sting appears!
and then set up a match to summerslam or wm31


----------



## Dub J

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

I didn't get pissed about Taker losing. I was stunned at who he lost to, though.


----------



## Coach

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



CesaroSection said:


> :lmao
> 
> You do realise that Brock is a heel and is supposed to get booed, right?


I think he/she meant "couldn't"


----------



## RjA323

Taker - Sting - WM 31

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Depending on how severe his injuries are maybe they play up the beating he took and let him speak next week instead. Hoping he shows up tonight though


----------



## Vårmakos

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

I think some of you are forgetting just how #hype the post-WM crowd can be. They will hijack the show for sure.


----------



## WWE

sting better not show up.

I hope taker announces his last ride. and then mentions that the only man he hasn't faced yet was Cena (streak-wise). and then Cena comes out, they stare at each other, shake hands, Cena walks away. STILL NO FUCKING STING.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Nah, fans got their wish, Bryan as WWE World Heavyweight Champion. They might get a little backlash from Taker losing, but they'll be no hijacking. We might get alot of random chants tonight lol, but nothing more.


----------



## Your_Solution

I think we see them set up another triple threat at ER with Bryan/Orton/Batista, or maybe even a fatal 4-way including HHH. No way they rush into Lesnar/Bryan, that'll happen eventually but not for a good while IMO


----------



## CharliePrince

my happy place

i don't care










this is imnho, the 2 best that this business has ever or will ever see!


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Preparing for some horrible "we are awesome" chants.


----------



## El_Absoluto

CharliePrince said:


> my happy place
> 
> i don't care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is imnho, the 2 best that this business has ever or will ever see!


The father and the prodigy of the Attitude Era. Was a special moment...


----------



## CharliePrince

El_Absoluto said:


> The father and the prodigy of the Attitude Era. Was a special moment...


father and prodigy?

what i see are two genuine rivals, the alpha and the omega of this business

imagine what they have gone thru, all the battles, in the ring and backstage, all the politics all the bs these two titans have not only seen but surpassed

they've both transcended WWE and at this point in their lives, you can see that the fiercest of rivals are now genuinely in a happy place and more importantly, respect each other

the fires they have gone thru have tempered and their relationship is one that stands the test of time

STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN!

THE ROCK!

never again will there be any like them or that rivalry


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, the Raw after Mania is usually always awesome. Bryan, Brock, Cesaro, Wyatt, Taker, so much potential.


----------



## jackbhoy

thanks lads


----------



## SUPER HANS

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena 23m
> #thankyoutaker


Not sure why I see this as post worthy..


----------



## D.M.N.

For anyone wondering, don't expect Austin or Rock on Raw. Austin tweeted that he's on his way back to LA, and Rock tweeted saying 'thank you New Orleans' so don't think he'll be on Raw either.


----------



## WWE

Thuganomics said:


> sting better not show up.
> 
> I hope taker announces his last ride. and then mentions that the only man he hasn't faced yet was Cena (streak-wise). and then Cena comes out, they stare at each other, shake hands, Cena walks away. STILL NO FUCKING STING.





ashes11 said:


> John Cena ‏@JohnCena 23m
> #thankyoutaker



:cena3

PLEAAAAAAASE


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I still can't believe they ended the streak, I don't think I have ever been more shocked at the end of a match.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: How to make raw awesome tonight (In my opinion)*



Cack_Thu said:


> Super B+ Bearded midget no sells! his shoulder injury in the triple threat ME! even for a sec though heavily strapped.Not a word is spoken about it.But in case of other wrestlers like Shemaus....Oh the irony


No context, no perspective, no nothing. Useless post.


----------



## TOM MADISON

Came back from work, and watched the end of Lesnar vs Taker match again... and again... and again...

DAMN! I'm happy I saw that live. 

Such a moment. The reaction, the atmosphere.., omg, such epicness.

I actually LOVE the fact now that Lesnar broke it and become by this THE MONSTER HEEL he should be! I CAN'T WAIT, to see the reaction for him tonight.

He's there tonight, on the show, right? He MUST be.

I'd mark out if his theme played during some kind of celebration from Bryan (That I love.), setting up a feud between the two. David vs Goliath. Ultimate Heel vs GreatestOfAllTime Face.

Imagine some kind of celebration à là 'Yes movement', where many fans are inseide the ring, and most of them get thrown the fuck out of the ring by THE BEAAAAST! (Dreaming. I know. lolz)

All that to say.... I'M PUMPED for tonite!


----------



## ChairShot90

I truly cannot stand idiots who say Cena should face Taker instead of Sting. Makes no sense. Sting and Taker would fit each others pace better. No "overcoming" the odds again, please.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I hope Sting does not return.

Nobody wants a gassed up Sting vs gassed up Taker. This is what they will obviously go with. Sting will be like Undertaker's grim reaper or something. bleugh


----------



## HiddenViolence

ChairShot90 said:


> I truly cannot stand idiots who say Cena should face Taker instead of Sting. Makes no sense. Sting and Taker would fit each others pace better. No "overcoming" the odds again, please.


Have you seen Sting's recent TNA work. Last night SHOULD'VE been Cena/Taker with Taker going over to retire. I do not want Sting in WWE.


----------



## ChairShot90

Oddball said:


> Have you seen Sting's recent TNA work. Last night SHOULD'VE been Cena/Taker with Taker going over to retire. I do not want Sting in WWE.


I have and he has time to not only rest up, but to get back in shape as well. Don't be so simplistic.


----------



## Smitson

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I just don't believe Sting/Taker would be even a decent match at this point in time. Last night proved that nobody can escape father time, and it looks it has finally even caught Taker. 

It's just a shame we never got to see Taker/Cena at Mania.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Multiple major things need to happen tonight and that is more than just Sting debuting.
> 
> In an ideal world tonight I would like to see.
> 
> - Sting Debut
> 
> - The beginning of The Undertakers retirement year with the debut of Sting that inevitably leads to a match between them at Wrestlemania 31.
> 
> - Lesnar cutting a heel promo and getting some major heat for ending the streak with Cesaro then coming out and turning total face and starting a feud that he wins against Lesnar and becomes a top guy.
> 
> - CM Punk returns
> 
> - The Shield begin to split up properly this time.


I like this and would be majorly happy and over joyed if these things happened.

I can't see Punk ever returning though now, no way is he coming back.

The Cesaro idea would be legendary, what an athlete and what better way to turn face then by doing it to one of the most hated people in the business right now after breaking the streak. Would be amazing and Cesaro deserves that.

I dunno, the moment the streak ended I instantly thought Sting isn't coming. I could be wrong and hope I am, I really think Taker deserves to end his career better then how it was at Mania.

Fingers crossed for a cracker show.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



Cobalt said:


> I can't see Punk ever returning though now, no way is he coming back.


Agreed. If he didn't show up for Chicago Raw nor Wrestlemania he's not coming back.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I hope not he deserves better then that, a match with Sting next year would be perfection.


----------



## Fizban

Hope Barrett comes out and troll ppl abt streak. "If you thought streak was keep going on, i got some bad news"


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Heyman is gonna be fucking gold tonight, cannot wait aswell by the way.

Yea no doubt, if he hasn't been attracted back now nothing will, officially over and time to very sadly move on.


----------



## D.M.N.

Oddball said:


> Have you seen Sting's recent TNA work. *Last night SHOULD'VE been Cena/Taker with Taker going over to retire*. I do not want Sting in WWE.


I'm trying to imagine this forum if you replaced Lesnar last night with Cena.... actually no, let's not. It wouldn't have been pretty!


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Taker will begin to announce his retirement but will be interrupted, obviously.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Dub J said:


> Taker will begin to announce his retirement but will be interrupted, obviously.


I pray that you are right.


----------



## Xderby

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

IF heyman will be alone..god bless his soul and I hope he can handle the crowd,this shit will be next level,and I wanna see the pop that will have undertaker if He will be tonight. And ofc...STING :mark: who the fuck cares about Daniel bryan after what happend at lesnar vs taker.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Dub J said:


> Taker will begin to announce his retirement but will be interrupted, obviously.


I hope your right on this one.


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

There is nothing to hijack the show for bryan got his five minutes of fame and will hold the title for the next four weeks


----------



## Brock

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Dub J said:


> Taker will begin to announce his retirement but will be interrupted, obviously.


Yeah by RVD, the new Paul Heyman guy. :side:


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

There's no way Taker would retire with the streak unless a freak injury forced him into retirement. As long as the streak was going on, Taker would of been forced to comeback every year until he was embarrassing to watch which is obviously not the legacy he wants to leave. Whether it should of been Brock is another question but the streak had to end to put some closure on his career.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

D.M.N. said:


> I'm trying to imagine this forum if you replaced Lesnar last night with Cena.... actually no, let's not. It wouldn't have been pretty!


If it was Cena in Lesnar's place, this forum would've been offline for a while due to the shitstorm that would've ensued.


----------



## METTY

KuroNeko said:


> Undertaker and Brock aren't advertised for this show are they?


No, and apparently The Undertaker could be in the hospital.


----------



## lordjones1

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

If it's true he went to hospital concussed (and not another swerve to pour water on the retirement announcement/Sting interruption rumours) then I highly doubt he will be on RAW and as such don't expect to see Sting.

They won't rush into anything, if they want to pull the trigger on this and Taker's not up to it tonight they can wait until tomorrow's RAW.


----------



## Chrome

D.M.N. said:


> I'm trying to imagine this forum if you replaced Lesnar last night with Cena.... actually no, let's not. It wouldn't have been pretty!


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

sting and taker both going out in the sunset of retirement for the last mania... both vanishing from the ring with only their memorable gear behind


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



> WWE.com can confirm that, following last's night historic match with Brock Lesnar, The Undertaker was immediately taken to Ochsner Medical Center. After a CT scan and other medical testing, he was diagnosed with a severe concussion and was kept overnight for further evaluation. He was discharged early Monday afternoon.


Yup.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Smoogle said:


> sting and taker both going out in the sunset of retirement for the last mania... both vanishing from the ring with only their memorable gear behind


If Taker-Sting does happen, with the streak now over,I hope it does happen. Undertaker-Sting in a true "End of an Era" match. We will really have absolutely no idea who's gonna win that match anymore. I remember people against Taker-Sting happening used the whole "Why would Sting go to WWE to lose his first and only match", but with streak over, it makes a possible match that much more intriguing.

Announce that match for WM31 tonight on Raw, then from now until then, we can just have build up for that match. Sting appearing a few times a month,and Taker appearing every few months too.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

WWE.com just confirmed that Taker suffered a concussion last night and was taken to hospital, he was discharged this afternoon.


----------



## dxbender

Fizban said:


> Hope Barrett comes out and troll ppl abt streak. "If you thought streak was keep going on, i got some bad news"


Barrett actually did do this before WM, he had a bad news thing where he said Taker was losing.


----------



## Alex

This should be an interesting show.


----------



## LKRocks

The streak ended because it had to end. Taker doesn't look the part anymore, he's slow and gets gassed far too easy. 
The main reason people thought that the streak would continue is because: "He still has to face *this guy* and *this guy*", but then what? That would just go on forever. 

The match sucked, but the story being told was amazing. Undertaker was taking a beating, only getting a little bit of offense, was slow and looked tired. Still, no one was paying attention. No one cared. We all were thinking "Oh, so who's he going to face next year?"

All the while, Lesnar was beating him. We were looking into the future, without worrying about the now. Taker's mindset was the same. 
"All he has to do is chokeslam him, kick out of a few finishers and hit a tombstone or two. This is predictable"

Undertaker last night was just an old man, phonying it in. "I always win. They know I always win. I know I always win. I'll just do what I do every year"

And then he lost. Because it comes a time when a deadman must face the truth. He's not a mystical being made out of evil. He's just an old man, that got far too overconfident and bit more than he could chew. 

Lesnar didn't beat The Undertaker last night. The times did.


----------



## Nut Tree

WWE fans might ruin a good show tonight. I'm just warning you all now. You will hear nothing but Undertaker chants. If Taker isnt out by the beginning of the show, that entire night is nothing but Undertaker chants.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I'm not ready to say goodbye to a childhood hero


----------



## tailhook

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

This RAW is going to be an outpouring of love for Undertaker. I would honestly like to see him come out and actually talk to the crowd and basically announce his retirement(and he really needs a Lou Gehrig-level speech to make grown men cry with) and then have superstars come out ala Flair's retirement and honor him, including Sting. That's the logical way to introduce Sting to the WWE audience, as part of the group appreciating Undertaker.


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



ashes11 said:


> I'm not ready to say goodbye to a childhood hero


He won't be ready to say goodbye to you, he's not even going to be there tonight.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Fans are going to be singing Real Americans theme song while doing Cesaro's taunt in sync with the song.


----------



## markdeez33

#Mark said:


> So they're teasing a debut, retirement, title change, and return. Should be interesting if any of that comes to fruition.


Debut - Sting
Retirement - Undertaker
Title change - IC 
Return - RVD


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Honestly I dont think it does his legacy justice that he wrestles more. Him facing sting doesnt do the potential of that match justice either. Let it go down as one of the biggest matches that never happend. Taker is 49 sting is like 56 but I swear you think its vice versa. What I want for taker is that he enters the hof next year and then does sporadic appearances as Mark Callaway. The man we never get to know.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Brock will get the reaction they want for him.

Brock is a BEAST. I am glad WWE gave it to him. I just hope he doesn't up and leave though.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Tardbasher12 said:


> He won't be ready to say goodbye to you, he's not even going to be there tonight.


Yeah, I think thats even worse. Don't want to be wondering whats going to happen.


----------



## elo

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Yup.


Continuing to work the match whilst seriously concussed is a damn death sentence, WWE setting themselves up for being sued NFL style if they don't start forcing their wrestlers to stop the fucking match to be tested after they detect a concussion.

I know it's Mania Taker/Mark - but if you are concussed call out the fucking doctor champ, your life is more important than putting on a show for us.


----------



## MoneyInc

Big time old school fan who has bought back into the product for the last full year and a half or so. Keeps getting bettetter. Mania was really solid. 3 years ago I would said I'd never been into we again. I don't mind at all taker lost the streak to BRCK LESNAR. Daniel Bryan winning the belts by beating 3 different bastard men was just absolutely priceless and it has been a great year long story by triple h. Cesaro coming up to take the place of the "non champ fan favorite" now that Bryan has the belt. Shields masks last night were just too great. A lot of good things happening in the wwe. And of course last years post mania raw was better than mania 29, so we should just have an incredible show tonughtn. The crwd was fantastic last night with the "whole world" singing.


----------



## Gingguy21

Can't wait for this RAW. 

The WWE could really make this the best show of the year, and it has to be the most anticipated. 

Plenty of fallout from last night, I just hope that they book the show correctly.

And ehh CM Punk ahem......


----------



## HiddenViolence

D.M.N. said:


> I'm trying to imagine this forum if you replaced Lesnar last night with Cena.... actually no, let's not. It wouldn't have been pretty!


Yeah but I never said Cena should've been in the match and won. Taker beating Cena is a fitting way for Taker to end his career.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



ashley678 said:


> xpac posted this, very weird
> 
> Sean Waltman ‏@TheRealXPac 46m
> My thoughts go out to Taker, I realize what happened now and I apologize for publicly questioning the finish. That's all I'm going to say.


I think a very select few knew about the finish. In order to keep the shock from being spoiled.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Oddball said:


> Yeah but I never said Cena should've been in the match and won. Taker beating Cena is a fitting way for Taker to end his career.


Not how Undertaker saw it.


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight ?*



THANOS said:


> Love this idea but perhaps they could wait on it a bit, and let Lesnar be the one to take the title off Bryan at Summerslam and lose it to Cesaro at Mania 31? Then you also do Reigns/HHH and Wyatt/Jericho and you have* 3 new solidified top guys to go along with Bryan and lead the new generation*.
> 
> Thoughts?


:wall Bryan's part of the current generation


----------



## TheFranticJane

I genuinely hope that the crowd are into it tonight. They were so damn silent and dispassionate that it ruined the whole main event. We know Bryan's great, we know he _can_ get amazing reactions, so why do we keep getting these piece of shit crowds who sit on their hands? He's the company's top face and yet there always seems like a 50/50 chance that the crowd won't react to him at all.

It was a great Mania, and I'm sure it'll be a great Raw, but seriously, fuck that crowd with a cactus. They fucking sucked.


----------



## JerichoWannabe

*He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

To everyone in NOLA attending Raw tonight, get ready to start singing for Wyatt.


----------



## JY57

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_77565.shtml#.U0Mbu164mlI



> WWE's official injury report on The Undertaker is he suffered a "severe concussion" during his match against Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 30 on Sunday.
> 
> WWE's website noted that Taker underwent a CT scan and "other medical testing" at Ochsner Medical Center on Sunday night after he was taken away from the Superdome in an ambulance.
> 
> Taker was kept overnight at the facility and "discharged early Monday afternoon," according to WWE.
> 
> *PWTorch specialist Ben Tucker reported from New Orleans that Taker's bus arrived at the Smoothie King Center for Raw, pointing to a post-WM30 angle on Monday's show.
> 
> WWE top star John Cena seemed to hint at how WWE plans to handle the Taker Story on Raw, tweeting a few hours before showtime: "#thankyoutaker."*


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I don't get why people are so worked up over the streak ending. It was Undertaker's choice himself so just let it be. Streak needed to end some time.


----------



## HiddenViolence

ashes11 said:


> Not how Undertaker saw it.


Of course not. And I do respect his right to make the decision on how the streak is handled. But it sure doesn't mean I have to like how it went down.


----------



## Darth Tyrion

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*



optikk sucks said:


> Brock will get the reaction they want for him.
> 
> Brock is a BEAST. I am glad WWE gave it to him. I just hope he doesn't up and leave though.


Brock is signed through WrestleMania 31.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: what's next for the undertaker?*



cmiller4642 said:


> I think he's going to face Sting at Wrestlemania 31 and it'll not have the streak centered around it. Undertaker knows what's best for business.


A 50 vs 55 year old man?



Ugh

Also letting Taker wrestle with a concussion wasen't great, but you can tell Lesner was being fucking careful - he probably noticed immitiatly what happened. Part of the reason the match sucked.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:hmm: I wonder if they should just dedicate the show to the deadman, and that's it. Of course they'll still have the Authority revenge angle, Cesaro, AJ, and all that, but maybe there won't be some HUGE return, and just Taker's tribute?

Of course a HUGE surprise would still be nice thou.


----------



## METTY

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

No.


----------



## NoyK

LKRocks said:


> The streak ended because it had to end. Taker doesn't look the part anymore, he's slow and gets gassed far too easy.
> The main reason people thought that the streak would continue is because: "He still has to face *this guy* and *this guy*", but then what? That would just go on forever.
> 
> The match sucked, but the story being told was amazing. Undertaker was taking a beating, only getting a little bit of offense, was slow and looked tired. Still, no one was paying attention. No one cared. We all were thinking "Oh, so who's he going to face next year?"
> 
> All the while, Lesnar was beating him. We were looking into the future, without worrying about the now. Taker's mindset was the same.
> "All he has to do is chokeslam him, kick out of a few finishers and hit a tombstone or two. This is predictable"
> 
> Undertaker last night was just an old man, phonying it in. "I always win. They know I always win. I know I always win. I'll just do what I do every year"
> 
> And then he lost. Because it comes a time when a deadman must face the truth. He's not a mystical being made out of evil. He's just an old man, that got far too overconfident and bit more than he could chew.
> 
> Lesnar didn't beat The Undertaker last night. The times did.


This


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Tonight is gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Zigberg

Fucking pumped as shit for this tonight. Will be interesting to see if they can top the last two post-'Mania Raw's, which have both been undoubtedly better than the preceding 'Mania itself.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Tonight will be GREAT. The new FACE OF WWE Daniel Bryan. Cena Wyatt fallout. What happens with the shield now. UNDERTAKER. Who's the surprise go be be!?


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Will be the Raw of the year as always.


----------



## BrokenTable

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

Bray is awesome. I wasn't a fan but the guy has a great character and really sells it as a crazy cult leader. I loved the orchestra thing last night imagine a whole arena


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Seems he was only released from the hospital this morning. Sadly looks like a taker appearance tonight is unlikely.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*

Let's be clear. Raw has *never* been hijacked. Matches or promos never stopped. Business continued as usual, and the Punk chants were no sold. People made that seem like more than it was to think they making a difference.

As far as tonight goes, for what reason? The guy 99% wanted to win...won. Taker's streak isnt enough to warrant "hijacking" the show.. Someone wasn't fired unjustly or left. If Taker or Brock come out they'll get cheered or booed respectively and that'll be it.


----------



## Eulonzo

optikk sucks said:


> I hope Sting does not return.
> 
> Nobody wants a gassed up Sting vs gassed up Taker. This is what they will obviously go with. Sting will be like Undertaker's grim reaper or something. bleugh


That and Half the crowd probably wouldn't know who Sting is, and neither will the fans watching at home. The reason why somebody like Cena would be better is because A) the fans know who that is and B) Cena wins constantly so he'd probably be a threat. And Cena/Taker actually have some history.

Of course, Taker's probably never having a Streak match, or maybe even never having a match period, but I'm just saying.


----------



## dxbender

BKKsoulcity said:


> I don't get why people are so worked up over the streak ending. It was Undertaker's choice himself so just let it be. Streak needed to end some time.


Nobody is saying bad things about Taker deciding to have streak end or anything, they're just upset at seeing something that (as the promo video said) has been the one constant at Wrestlemania for so many years, and it's now over, and Undertaker, a guy who has been in WWE for over 2 decades, looks like his career is finally over(many people said if the streak ever ended,it'd be Takers last match,and now with it over,that's what many are assuming)

Basically something everyone has seen from the day they started watching wrestling(Undertaker and the streak), will now be over.


----------



## LKRocks

Also, the show should NOT revolve around Taker's defeat. Wrestlemania XXX was symbolical. Every single guy from the New Gen/Attitude Era lost. Because their time is up. Because the business goes on. Taker is a legend, but just like Mania will go on without the streak, the WWE can go on without him.

He should go out, thank the fans, put over the new talent in the back, and walk out. He dedicated more than half of his life to Pro-Wrestling. Now, it's time for him to go away. Because he deserves it.


----------



## Pedro Vicious

That was creepy like the crowd were trying tu turn cena heel in a hipnotyc way

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Yup, and everyone will be chanting thank you Taker'. Probably Undertaker is gonna put a curse on Lesnar. :lelbrock


----------



## Marv95

Eulonzo said:


> That and Half the crowd probably wouldn't know who Sting is, and neither will the fans watching at home. The reason why somebody like Cena would be better is because A) the fans know who that is and B) Cena wins constantly so he'd probably be a threat. And Cena/Taker actually have some history.
> 
> Of course, Taker's probably never having a Streak match, or maybe even never having a match period, but I'm just saying.


This is a Wrestlemania crowd. A lot more than half will know who he is. Speaking of which does anyone know his status?


----------



## CharliePrince

you know i been thinking about this long and hard..

was last night..

CLOSURE?!

Rock. Hogan. Austin.

seeing those 3 legends.. it was as if.. the torch was officially passed, and as Austin said it himself, "it's time for the next regime of wwe superstars to give us everything they've got"

it was.. a passing of the torch

i can't help but .. i ask you, how do you feel? don't you feel.. closure?!

specially with Undertaker losing at WM.. truly, Attitude Era is gone and we will never see the likes of these LEGENDS again

but damn.. was last night

closure?! it's time to move on?! i kinda feel that way it's a weird feeling like, "ok.. now, i can move on i've seen it all"


----------



## Chriswin8

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

Oh god it was awesome. It is about time we get a clear heel but who is liked. The weird dynamic can usually stand the test of time.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

The connection Bray had with the crowd was amazing. It's hard not to love that man because he goes 120 percent with his character.

His storytelling and psychology is so damn spot on.

When he started singing while he held John's head on his lap, I was like :mark: :mark: :wall

:lol The fans singing along just made it even more awesome.

Bray is such a great heel, you can't help but cheer for him :lol


----------



## Crozer

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

NOLA PLEASE SING AND MAKE THIS A PHENOMENAL THING! PLEASE! 

:mark:


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

There are some crazy mental fans out there. People are sending Brock Lesnar death threats absolutely pathetic. When I was coming out of the Dome yesterday there a bunch of drunk fans just fuckin screaming and cursing throughout the roof that Taker lost, we get it your upset as is all of us but at the end of the day you need to realize this a tv show and its not the end of the world.


----------



## AlexMarth

Last night Mania is making me watch RAW again how much time left?


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

Yup that's Pastor Bray's favorite hymn. I'm awaiting the sermon for tonight :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

AlexMarth said:


> Last night Mania is making me watch RAW again how much time left?


Just about 2 hours


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Takers bus is there


----------



## jarrelka

Lesnar/Heyman
Taker
Bryan
Authority/orton/tista
cesaro

Whats next for shield and wyatts? Maybe Sting? This raw will be epic even if lesnar and or taker isnt there.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

It will happen for sure. I loved the Mania crowd singing it


----------



## A PG Attitude

AlexMarth said:


> Last night Mania is making me watch RAW again how much time left?


Mania 28 did that for me after ten years of not watching Raw. Haven't missed one since.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*



Xderby said:


> IF heyman will be alone..god bless his soul and I hope he can handle the crowd,this shit will be next level,and I wanna see the pop that will have undertaker if He will be tonight. And ofc...STING :mark: who the fuck cares about Daniel bryan after what happend at lesnar vs taker.


Dude, it's Heyman, he's one of the best promo men in wrestling history, there's no crowd he can't control.
Also...I think you're going to find EVERYONE cares about Daniel Bryan tonight.


----------



## LKRocks

CharliePrince said:


> you know i been thinking about this long and hard..
> 
> was last night..
> 
> CLOSURE?!
> 
> Rock. Hogan. Austin.
> 
> seeing those 3 legends.. it was as if.. the torch was officially passed, and as Austin said it himself, "it's time for the next regime of wwe superstars to give us everything they've got"
> 
> it was.. a passing of the torch
> 
> i can't help but .. i ask you, how do you feel? don't you feel.. closure?!
> 
> specially with Undertaker losing at WM.. truly, Attitude Era is gone and we will never see the likes of these LEGENDS again
> 
> but damn.. was last night
> 
> closure?! it's time to move on?! i kinda feel that way it's a weird feeling like, "ok.. now, i can move on i've seen it all"


It was closure indeed. The fact is: All of our childhood heroes are either old or broken. The death of the streak was the death of an era. And it didn't go out with a bang, but with a whimper. 

We as fans refused to get on with the times. People still cry and bitch about how great the Attitude Era was in 2014. People beg for "legends" to come back. 

Without Austin, without The Rock, without Hogan and without The Undertaker, the industry goes on.


----------



## Eulonzo

LKRocks said:


> Also, the show should NOT revolve around Taker's defeat. Wrestlemania XXX was symbolical. Every single guy from the New Gen/Attitude Era lost. Because their time is up. Because the business goes on. Taker is a legend, but just like Mania will go on without the streak, the WWE can go on without him.
> 
> He should go out, thank the fans, put over the new talent in the back, and walk out. He dedicated more than half of his life to Pro-Wrestling. Now, it's time for him to go away. Because he deserves it.


I don't mind the show revolving around him, but maybe not tonight. They can always do it next week or something. If you have tonight be an impromptu Taker Appreciation Night, most of the feuds/things that went down last night will be put on the back burner and won't have as much attention as they should, and I don't want to speak for the man himself but I doubt Taker would want the night to be all about him and have everything else be shitted on & forgotten about and not made a big deal about as they should.

But they should make it a big deal and not just have him go out there and do a speech & leave, I don't care if you need to showcase Bryan/Cesaro etc, you cannot just treat this situation like it's nothing. This isn't Gene Snitsky people, this is probably the greatest wrestler and character of all time, this is The Undertaker we're talking about. They cannot and will not half-ass this, and I know for certain they won't. Either he ends the show or he starts the show with a really long segment either way, because he deserves to go long.

But I agree with you, last night was symbolic. People always bitch about how the WWE won't give up on these old guys and part-timers, and you know what? They won't and they can't. We're always gonna see these guys appear once in a while, it just is what it is and they've been doing that for a long time now, even before it became an "issue" to the smarks. But it's not a coincidence that The Shield beat a past tag team, Cesaro won the Andre the Giant Battle Royal when they could've easily went the easy route and chose a past wrestler (the Big Show) to win, it's also no coincidence that Cesaro ELIMINATED Big Show, and of course, Bryan winning the title and Triple H, another past wrestler, doing the job to him & basically getting bitched out by him right at the end. Last night was symbolical, like you said.

Damn, I got passionate there lol.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*



METTY said:


> No.


Yes. Why is "crowd interaction" an automatic problem?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

that moment was fantastic i legit loled and started singing


----------



## Eulonzo

Marv95 said:


> This is a Wrestlemania crowd. A lot more than half will know who he is. Speaking of which does anyone know his status?


So because of crowd reaction, you still would want to see Sting/Taker, who are both passed their prime?

I know that this is a WrestleMania crowd, but next week won't be, and neither will be the weeks/months after that. Eventually, the crowd won't give a shit about Sting.


----------



## WrayBryatt

I will laugh so hard if taker pulls a mark henry

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WrayBryatt said:


> I will laugh so hard if taker pulls a mark henry
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


well he has a concussion so he can just walk out say once again another man has fallen and am now 22-0 and just go with it no 1 telling him he lost  do backstage segments with hhh paying off brock and heyman to keep quiet.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

I only just clocked that he's basically comparing John Cena to God. Lol.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Woo chile, if tonight is how I think its gonna be, I'm gonna need the ambulance just like Taker did.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Stone Hot said:


> There are some crazy mental fans out there. People are sending Brock Lesnar death threats absolutely pathetic. When I was coming out of the Dome yesterday there a bunch of drunk fans just fuckin screaming and cursing throughout the roof that Taker lost, we get it your upset as is all of us but at the end of the day you need to realize this a tv show and its not the end of the world.


Amen. People would do well to remember that at times.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

A PG Attitude said:


> Mania 28 did that for me after ten years of not watching Raw. Haven't missed one since.


Same here, that and rumors of Lesnar's return. More pumped for tonight than ever in those two years or my previous watching span.


----------



## FITZ

The whole arena is going to be singing it tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Eulonzo said:


> So because of crowd reaction, you still would want to see Sting/Taker, who are both passed their prime?
> 
> I know that this is a WrestleMania crowd, but next week won't be, and neither will be the weeks/months after that. Eventually, the crowd won't give a shit about Sting.


Personally, if both men are willing to do it, why not?

The thing about WWE is they are gonna have their gimmick divas match, their musical performances, possible celebrity involvement, other part time guys putting on matches etc. Sting/Undertaker wouldn't take away from next year's Wrestlemania in the slightest & would actually be a treat for the majority of the fans in attendance so do it *if* they wanted to do it & could do it.

Most WWE fans just hate slow paced matches regardless of how "good" it really is.


----------



## Starbuck

Heading to the arena in a couple minutes. Prepare for a serious outpouring and emotional response for Taker. Everybody on Bourbon Street is talking about it. I have no idea what to expect but its going to be LOUD I know that much.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Angels Will Fall

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

Loved Bray using it in promos and absolutely loved the crowd doing that at Mania, was laughing and wanting to join in..

Can see it happening tonight, probably should. 

_He's got the whoooole woooorld..._


----------



## Xios

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

:cena3 this guy doesn't give a shit, he can beat all family alone! :cena3


----------



## jarrelka

Honestly the wwe are at the grasp of something big I just hope they go all out. Parttimers aside.

Bryan is made. They need to skyrocket Cesaro and Reigns next. After that Bray and Ambrose. All of those guys together are just as good as any of the past guys. 

You got your face of the company Austin/Rock/Cena in Reigns. You got your underdog in Bryan. You got your suoerhuman character in Bray, you got your Kurt Angle in Cesaro and you got your psychotic Jake the snake/Roddy Piper/Edge in Ambrose. Then you got your freaking Jeff Hardy in Seth Rollins.


DONT FUCK UP WWE JUST DONT.Youve never had this much talent on hand and tonight will be the ultimate test of wether its a new era or your going to go the same old route and rely on your parttimers,Cenas,ortons and Batistas. Cena and Orton got years left especially Orton but you need to build some new freaking stars ASAP. The talent is there.


----------



## CharliePrince

LKRocks said:


> The streak ended because it had to end. Taker doesn't look the part anymore, he's slow and gets gassed far too easy.
> The main reason people thought that the streak would continue is because: "He still has to face *this guy* and *this guy*", but then what? That would just go on forever.
> 
> The match sucked, but the story being told was amazing. Undertaker was taking a beating, only getting a little bit of offense, was slow and looked tired. Still, no one was paying attention. No one cared. We all were thinking "Oh, so who's he going to face next year?"
> 
> All the while, Lesnar was beating him. We were looking into the future, without worrying about the now. Taker's mindset was the same.
> "All he has to do is chokeslam him, kick out of a few finishers and hit a tombstone or two. This is predictable"
> 
> Undertaker last night was just an old man, phonying it in. "I always win. They know I always win. I know I always win. I'll just do what I do every year"
> 
> And then he lost. Because it comes a time when a deadman must face the truth. He's not a mystical being made out of evil. He's just an old man, that got far too overconfident and bit more than he could chew.
> 
> Lesnar didn't beat The Undertaker last night. The times did.


for the love of all that's holy

EVERYONE READ THIS MANS POST

i love you


----------



## SUPER HANS

Outrageously tired, Mania ended at 4am last night and it took me till 6 to get off after letting it all sink in, then had to be up at 8. Not sure I can manage this again but I feel like I need to watch this live.


----------



## xD7oom

I think this crowd will be much better than last year's crowd.


----------



## Eulonzo

jarrelka said:


> Honestly the wwe are at the grasp of something big I just hope they go all out. Parttimers aside.
> 
> Bryan is made. They need to skyrocket Cesaro and Reigns next. After that Bray and Ambrose. All of those guys together are just as good as any of the past guys.
> 
> You got your face of the company Austin/Rock/Cena in Reigns. You got your underdog in Bryan. You got your suoerhuman character in Bray, you got your Kurt Angle in Cesaro and you got your psychotic Jake the snake/Roddy Piper/Edge in Ambrose. *Then you got your freaking Jeff Hardy in Seth Rollins.*
> 
> 
> DONT FUCK UP WWE JUST DONT.Youve never had this much talent on hand and tonight will be the ultimate test of wether its a new era or your going to go the same old route and rely on your parttimers,Cenas,ortons and Batistas. Cena and Orton got years left especially Orton but you need to build some new freaking stars ASAP. The talent is there.


Except Seth Rollins isn't a fuck-up and can talk better & wrestle better. :side:


----------



## kokepepsi

Starbuck said:


> Heading to the arena in a couple minutes. Prepare for a serious outpouring and emotional response for Taker. Everybody on Bourbon Street is talking about it. I have no idea what to expect but its going to be LOUD I know that much.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Have fun bro

And start a "he has the whole world in his hands" chant


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

Staying up to watch but I'm going to be pissed when Brock or Taker don't appear..................


----------



## KingJames23

jarrelka said:


> Honestly the wwe are at the grasp of something big I just hope they go all out. Parttimers aside.
> 
> Bryan is made. They need to skyrocket Cesaro and Reigns next. After that Bray and Ambrose. All of those guys together are just as good as any of the past guys.
> 
> You got your face of the company Austin/Rock/Cena in Reigns. You got your underdog in Bryan. You got your suoerhuman character in Bray, you got your Kurt Angle in Cesaro and you got your psychotic Jake the snake/Roddy Piper/Edge in Ambrose. Then you got your freaking Jeff Hardy in Seth Rollins.
> 
> 
> DONT FUCK UP WWE JUST DONT.*Youve never had this much talent on hand* and tonight will be the ultimate test of wether its a new era or your going to go the same old route and rely on your parttimers,Cenas,ortons and Batistas. Cena and Orton got years left especially Orton but you need to build some new freaking stars ASAP. The talent is there.


Just a slight exaggeration there :faint:


----------



## Crasp

ashes11 said:


> Outrageously tired, Mania ended at 4am last night and it took me till 6 to get off after letting it all sink in, then had to be up at 8. Not sure I can manage this again but I feel like I need to watch this live.


I feel ya. Get on the coffee train bro!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

kokepepsi said:


> Have fun bro
> 
> And start a "he has the whole world in his hands" chant


THIS THIS THIS

Also if there is a bryan/brock segmment you are going to get your fucking head kicked in chant


----------



## Striketeam

The lights go out during Undertaker's retirement speech and when they come back on something falls down from the rafters, when the camera pans down it shows a joker card with a scorpion on it. #JOKERSTINGISCOMING


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

WWE just posted on twitter that Ultimate Warrior is going to be on Raw tonight :mark:


----------



## takerfan88

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



QWERTYOP said:


> Amen. People would do well to remember that at times.


How many of those people 20 years from now are going to be bragging about seeing the streak end in person? 

I bet quite a few. As to the original topic, I think Undertaker will retire or wrestle one more match against Sting. I'd guess the former over the latter.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Crasp said:


> I feel ya. Get on the coffee train bro!


About to board that train myself. I'll be damned if I've stayed up through so many bad hours of RAW over the last couple of years only to fall during this one.


----------



## Luchini

Remember that dirtshitsheet that said post-WM Raw was being considered to be also held at the SuperDome? Wonder how that would've turned out. :heyman


----------



## Ham and Egger

Super hyped for this show. We are definitely in a era! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

I went to WalMart last night to grab a couple things. Still had my Warrior shirt on. A guy stopped and asked me if I had watched Mania... Then proceeded to express how pissed he was about Lesnar. Funny stuff.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I can't help but think that he'll wrestle Sting at WM31 then Cena at WM32. Man it's still a little unbelievable that The Streak is broken. It's getting a lot of news and press though, so I guess if that's what they wanted.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Isit confirmed yet if Undertaker will be on the show?


----------



## peowulf

LKRocks said:


> The streak ended because it had to end. Taker doesn't look the part anymore, he's slow and gets gassed far too easy.
> The main reason people thought that the streak would continue is because: "He still has to face *this guy* and *this guy*", but then what? That would just go on forever.
> 
> The match sucked, but the story being told was amazing. Undertaker was taking a beating, only getting a little bit of offense, was slow and looked tired. Still, no one was paying attention. No one cared. We all were thinking "Oh, so who's he going to face next year?"
> 
> All the while, Lesnar was beating him. We were looking into the future, without worrying about the now. Taker's mindset was the same.
> "All he has to do is chokeslam him, kick out of a few finishers and hit a tombstone or two. This is predictable"
> 
> Undertaker last night was just an old man, phonying it in. "I always win. They know I always win. I know I always win. I'll just do what I do every year"
> 
> And then he lost. Because it comes a time when a deadman must face the truth. He's not a mystical being made out of evil. He's just an old man, that got far too overconfident and bit more than he could chew.
> 
> Lesnar didn't beat The Undertaker last night. The times did.


You make a good case, but no. There was no drama at all. Just a shock ending after a badly worked match, from both of them, Lesnar phoned it in just as much if not more. Taker deserved better, the fans deserved better. It was shocking, but in a bad way. Yes, some of you liked it in retrospective, but for most of us, it was torture and it ruined an otherwise fun Wrestlemania.


----------



## Godofgods

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

even if he planned on retiring, it would depend on how hes feeling now. wwe.com said he was rushed to the hospital last night with a severe concussion. He was only released a little bit earlier today.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Well he looked absolutely nutted when he left the hospital. I wouldn't be surprised at all if he wasn't there... I just want him to end it now.

No match with Sting. Jesus wept.


----------



## TOM MADISON

This thread, last year, broke records.

I'M PUMPED!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Immortal_Phenom said:


> I can't help but think that he'll wrestle Sting at WM31 then Cena at WM32. Man it's still a little unbelievable that The Streak is broken. It's getting a lot of news and press though, so I guess if that's what they wanted.


If Taker does that, and beats Sting and Cena, then I don't get what Lesnar's win was for. Shock? Sure, but the streak should have been broken on Taker's last match if it was going to be broken at all. I'd rather have seen him beat Cena this year, Sting next, and then a shocking loss to Lesnar, rather than next year go into the Sting match 21-1. It hurts the story of why Sting would come to WWE for 1 match only (to break the streak).


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Well he's a dead man, practically a zombie, so how could he retire? :troll


----------



## Godofgods

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



Immortal_Phenom said:


> Man it's still a little unbelievable that The Streak is broken. It's getting a lot of news and press though, so I guess if that's what they wanted.


Sadly the only headline i saw today was about Hogan saying the wrong arena name in the ring last night. Pretty pathetic that main stream media would lock on to that.


----------



## SaltyKernels

I don't know about Undertaker showing up, but I feel like Lesnar has to be there. With the shock of The Streak being broken still fresh in the minds of everyone, I think that Lesnar - and Heyman - need to be there in order to receive the epic heel heat that something like this should earn them. And I don't think that there are any two people better than Lesnar and Heyman to be in this situation. They'll soak it in and make the heat even worse with every word and every cocky smile.


----------



## Lesta_UK

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

Never, ever EVER thought I'd be saying this but... Bring that WCW... Or something.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

I wonder if the idea to have Lesnar end the streak was to stick it to Punk. Punk jobs to taker last wrestlemania and then decide to have a part timer(guys punk has issues with) end the streak a year later.


----------



## xD7oom

http://instagram.com/p/mgReBFnj5D/


----------



## CM_WRESTLE

I think we will see sting on raw tonight!


----------



## SUPER HANS

xD7oom said:


> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/...kes?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


Get yourself home, Undertaker.


----------



## Snake Plissken

I want Bray Wyatt to do something big tonight. Hope he has a great segment.
Undertaker chants will be happening deservedly so whether he's there or not.
Sting???? Who knows.
Looking forward to The Shield. 
Brock Lesnar I hope will show up.
Daniel Bryan as WWE World Heavyweight Champion. 

Should be a great Raw tonight.


----------



## Saved_masses

xD7oom said:


> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/...kes?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


god he looks frail


----------



## BigEMartin

I think this show tonight will be a HUGE letdown. Who feuds with bryan? Batista? Orton?
boring.............


----------



## Usernam3

*Re: So is RAW gonna be Hijacked tonight?*



optikk sucks said:


> Brock will get the reaction they want for him.
> 
> Brock is a BEAST. I am glad WWE gave it to him. I just hope he doesn't up and leave though.


The WWE didn't give Brock anything, Mark gave Brock the streak. It was Taker's choice who got to take the Streak, and he chose Brock.


----------



## CM_WRESTLE

I hope they keep going with Daniel Bryan and do something good with him


----------



## RyanPelley

xD7oom said:


> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/...kes?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


Fucking morons waiting for him.


----------



## CharliePrince

BarneyArmy said:


> Isit confirmed yet if Undertaker will be on the show?


it's confirmed he WON'T be

nor lesnar

nor rock

nor austin

anything else is wishful fan thinking

none of them will be on raw tonight, it's a new era

it's time to move on, we all need to move on

last night's wrestlemania was magnificent closure


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

RyanPelley said:


> Fucking morons waiting for him.


Oh please, get off your horse, bitch.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

1 hour :mark:


----------



## Usernam3

Vince rode with Mark to the hospital last night in the ambulance.

I have also heard last night was supposedly Taker's final match and after seeing that video, the only way you'll see him on Raw tonight is if he is announcing retirement.


----------



## CharliePrince

xD7oom said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mgReBFnj5D/


he looks dead. moves dead.

looks all 50+years and more

you could see the sadness in michelle mccool

damn, taker's sacrificed a lot

thank you taker

rest them tired weary old bones


----------



## Dub J

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

His plan to rule the world is coming along nicely.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

Looking forward to the crowd more than the show. Hope my man 'Shocked Black Dude' is there again, best reaction I've seen since 'Hyped Brock Fan'


----------



## OisinS94

Looking forward to this..... #RealityEra


----------



## HiddenViolence

Eulonzo said:


> So because of crowd reaction, you still would want to see Sting/Taker, who are both passed their prime?
> 
> I know that this is a WrestleMania crowd, but next week won't be, and neither will be the weeks/months after that. Eventually, the crowd won't give a shit about Sting.


I am inclined to agree. I think most people who want Sting to debut in WWE do not watch TNA. He has been pretty sub par in the ring and nowhere near the quality from back in his heyday. 

I get the novelty of him finally being in the WWE (although to be honest him being so big and well known in the industry without ever having been in the WWE is something for him to be proud of) but he's past it.


----------



## Mainboy

Can't wait for Raw tonight


----------



## Bryan D.

CharliePrince said:


> it's confirmed he WON'T be
> 
> nor lesnar
> 
> nor rock
> 
> nor austin
> 
> anything else is wishful fan thinking
> 
> none of them will be on raw tonight, it's a new era
> 
> it's time to move on, we all need to move on
> 
> last night's wrestlemania was magnificent closure


Well, Brock should be there. After all, he broke the streak last night.


----------



## TOM MADISON

Brock better be there. I'd be disappoint if not.


----------



## Chrome

xD7oom said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mgReBFnj5D/


Damn. Glad he's okay though and it appears to be nothing serious.


----------



## Usernam3

Bryan D. said:


> Well, Brock should be there. He broke the streak last night.


Brock is not scheduled to appear tonight from what I have heard.


----------



## michelem

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

Still can't believe SuperCena won...


----------



## xD7oom

> Taker leaving for #Raw. Looks really rough...


https://twitter.com/VincentMichaels/status/453276890132791296

I hope this is true. I want to see him on RAW .


----------



## NewJack's Shank

RyanPelley said:


> Fucking morons waiting for him.


anda


----------



## Smh13

Taker is in the building i repeat undertaker is in the building,some podcast show posted it on twitter that sources have told them that he's backstage i'am preparing for the worst


----------



## The Lady Killer

BROCK PLZ


----------



## Usernam3

Smh13 said:


> Taker is in the building i repeat undertaker is in the building,some podcast show posted it on twitter that sources have told them that he's backstage i'am preparing for the worst


As of this morning he wasn't supposed to be at Raw tonight. I would definitely expect a possible retirement from The Phenom if he is in fact backstage.


----------



## Bad For Business

Would be stupid not to have Brock on tonight, he did just end the streak, it's kind of a big deal in wrestling terms


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

CharliePrince said:


> for the love of all that's holy
> 
> EVERYONE READ THIS MANS POST
> 
> i love you


I agree. LKRock's post was dead on, imo!


----------



## kokepepsi

Holy shit 

She was front row at WMxxx even wore the same shirt


----------



## Usernam3

WWEalerts ‏@WWEalerts 10 min
The Undertaker is indeed backstage at Raw.


----------



## xD7oom

^ Great!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

If Taker actually retires tonight it will go down as one of the most surreal moments in wrestling history, like Ric Flair, maybe even bigger.

I'm not ready.


----------



## Bryan D.

My body is nowhere near ready to see the Undertaker's retirement speech.


----------



## jarrelka

Honestly Brock is only 36. I hope he stays around for 6 years atleast. Shit he'll only be 42 by then which in todays age equals 30 50 years ago. Let him be the special attraction beast.


----------



## TheORKINMan

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

WTF at letting him stay laid out in the ring for so long after the match ended and then have him groggily hobble his way to the back by himself.


----------



## Lok

Sooo pumped for RAW tonight!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Usernam3 said:


> WWEalerts ‏@WWEalerts 10 min
> The Undertaker is indeed backstage at Raw.


It will be interesting to see what he does tonight, I wouldn't be surprised if he announced his retirement.


----------



## Usernam3

It is also very likely you'll see RVD tonight and there will also be an appearance by the Ultimate Warrior.

As for Sting, who knows.


----------



## RyanPelley

I think Taker will debut tonight as Mean Mark and no one will even act like it's the same person.


----------



## 751161

So fucking pissed I can only watch a small portion of the show Live tonight. Got to watch it taped tomorrow. 

Can guarantee something big will happen and I won't see it live. :no:


----------



## markdeez33

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Looking forward to the crowd more than the show. Hope my man 'Shocked Black Dude' is there again, best reaction I've seen since 'Hyped Brock Fan'



Hyped Brock Fan was at the show last night, I saw him marking out, then once the streak was broken, he was in absolute shock.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Hope that imp troll loses the belt tonight come on Brock crush him.


----------



## OisinS94

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*

He's given the best part of over 25 years to the business while constantly being in high profile matches and has captured the imagination of millions. I don't think he can give anymore. It's time for the phenom to admit he's a mere mortal and call it a day.


----------



## Tomkin

CM PUNK...


----------



## jarrelka

Eulonzo said:


> Except Seth Rollins isn't a fuck-up and can talk better & wrestle better. :side:


Im not saying Cesaros as good as Angle either but you get my point. They have so much talent and stars in the making. All they need to do is pull the damn plug on there asses and run with them.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

If Undertaker comes out on Raw and announces his retirement, I will blubber like a baby.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

Very Angry that cena won the cena way. If Cena had hit Bray with the chair that Bray asked him to do and win then I would be ok with the cena win but im not ok with it cause it was the cena way and that is bad for business


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Will Undertaker announce retirement tonight?*



JTB33b said:


> I wonder if the idea to have Lesnar end the streak was to stick it to Punk. Punk jobs to taker last wrestlemania and then decide to have a part timer(guys punk has issues with) end the streak a year later.


CM Punk isn't that important.


----------



## Usernam3

Rumors are also swirling around backstage that last night was in fact Taker's final match...

Though no one has confirmed this and it is just speculation at this point.


----------



## markdeez33

Takertheman said:


> If Undertaker comes out on Raw and announces his retirement, I will blubber like a baby.


Me too. Greatest wrestler of all-time, in my opinion. Taker is BY FAR, my favorite ever. He is the guy that got me into wrestling and kept into wrestling, at a time when wrestling wasn't that great. Taker is the greatest ever.


----------



## Brock

Usernam3 said:


> Rumors are also swirling around backstage that last night was in fact Taker's final match...
> 
> Though no one has confirmed this and it is just speculation at this point.


Well, don't most of us think it was?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markdeez33

LOP is reporting Taker is rumored to appear


----------



## Alex DeLarge

markdeez33 said:


> Me too. Greatest wrestler of all-time, in my opinion. Taker is BY FAR, my favorite ever. He is the guy that got me into wrestling and kept into wrestling, at a time when wrestling wasn't that great. Taker is the greatest ever.


I agree with you.


----------



## KingLobos

It was obviously his last match. Cole was crying like a baby last night after it ended. 

Would like to see Kane come out one last time with him.


----------



## jarrelka

The Fourth Wall said:


> So fucking pissed I can only watch a small portion of the show Live tonight. Got to watch it taped tomorrow.
> 
> Can guarantee something big will happen and I won't see it live. :no:


Atleast you get to watch some live. What is it in the states no anyway? 7-8 in the evening? Im up here in coldass sweden lying in bed 2 in the morning, got motherfucking school tommorow but all I want to do is stay up all night and stream it


----------



## Usernam3

Point I am trying to make with the backstage rumors is that Taker was never supposed to be at Raw as of this morning/afternoon. I would most believe retirement is a very realistic possibility tonight...


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Pre-show should start in about a minute or 2 :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

I hope Taker appears I can't wait to see what he has to say. It looks like it will be his retirement speech, it's going to be a sad night if that's the case.


----------



## 751161

Undertaker retiring would be one of the saddest moments I've ever experienced as a fan. Even last night, just seeing him struggling to even stand up after the match and just knowing that it was the end of one of the most impressive records in WWE history. It still hasn't hit home yet, and I doubt it will anytime soon.


----------



## QWERTYOP

Raw just became absolutely must-see.


----------



## Xapury

CANT WAIT


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

I was 5! And I first saw Taker vs Sid! And now the last time was against Brock. Unreal.

Hated the way Jerry ended it last night by saying "END OF AN ERA" in his stupid fucking voice.


----------



## SP103

Nobody has mentioned that the WWE Network had no problems handling the volume of usage during WM30. I was impressed. 

Just getting home today after a biz trip I saw WM30 was 70 bucks on Comcast PPV. Christ. I'm shocked the number of subscribers is only around 700K.


----------



## 751161

jarrelka said:


> Atleast you get to watch some live. What is it in the states no anyway? 7-8 in the evening? Im up here in coldass sweden lying in bed 2 in the morning, got motherfucking school tommorow but all I want to do is stay up all night and stream it


I'm from the UK bro, so it will likely only be the opening I watch, as it will be past 1am by then and that's late enough. I just wanna' see what the crowd is like and stuff.


----------



## SUPER HANS

KingLobos said:


> It was obviously his last match. Cole was crying like a baby last night after it ended.
> 
> Would like to see Kane come out one last time with him.


Always thought Cole was a bit "marky" for Taker.


----------



## MondayNightJericho

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

Cena is never going to stop doing things the Cena way.. they have had so many chances and clearly they refuse to do it because nothing works.

he will just start a promo really soft and forlorn, build to anger, until he cant take it anymore and he will shout and scream and never ever give up and then he will pull his five moves and win whatever match thrown at him.


----------



## Smh13

jarrelka said:


> Atleast you get to watch some live. What is it in the states no anyway? 7-8 in the evening? Im up here in coldass sweden lying in bed 2 in the morning, got motherfucking school tommorow but all I want to do is stay up all night and stream it


yea so am i lying here at 1 in the uk feel like shit already but prepared to do it all over again tonight wouldent want it any other way though


----------



## wjd1989

I can't quite fathom it - the whole industry last night went through a period of transcendence. 

From the opening segment, through until the finish - it was like a toast to the old guard that built the modern WWE, to the end of the career of the man who is in my eyes the most important wrestler of the last 20 years for the WWE [maybe not for wrestling, but for the WWE] before finishing up with the new WWE WHC - the future. 

So sad. 

I've dreaded the day that Undertaker leaves for years now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Bunch of people already in their seats, they aren't missing a thing for this show


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Atletichampiones said:


> Hope that imp troll loses the belt tonight come on Brock crush him.


Lmao!


----------



## Smh13

29 minutes to go :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Shawne Merriman? Why the fuck! Hope he shows off his stupid ass "lights out" tattoo.


----------



## Usernam3

ashes11 said:


> Always thought Cole was a bit "marky" for Taker.


"The streak...is over." 

That quote from Cole still hasn't sunk in.


----------



## SP103

Bryan to kick off Raw. 

Lesnar is in the house.


----------



## xD7oom

http://instagram.com/p/mgdSJ_sHFO/
I hope this has nothing to do with tonight's show.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Yup that's Pastor Bray's favorite hymn. I'm awaiting the sermon for tonight :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

hoping for a good post wm crowd


----------



## kokepepsi

NO STILL PICTURES IN REPLAYS

YES!


----------



## birthday_massacre

markdeez33 said:


> Me too. Greatest wrestler of all-time, in my opinion. Taker is BY FAR, my favorite ever. He is the guy that got me into wrestling and kept into wrestling, at a time when wrestling wasn't that great. Taker is the greatest ever.


Greatest character of all time for sure, but he isn't the best wrestler of all time.


----------



## Alim

I'm not ready for The Undertaker to retire


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Usernam3 said:


> "The streak...is over."
> 
> That quote from Cole still hasn't sunk in.


I've watched the ending several times now and it still seems surreal. Each time you watch it the stunned silence before Roberts announces Lesnar as winner gets a little shorter however. It seemed like 3 minutes or something at the time, now I'm down to maybe 90 seconds.


----------



## RyanPelley

That RKO Bomb is one of the most wicked things I've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## Born of Osiris

When's the last time we had a WM without Taker?


----------



## markdeez33

Has pre-show started? I am just seeing a replay of Bryan winning the ship


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'm ready for :yes, MAGGLE!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

markdeez33 said:


> Has pre-show started? I am just seeing a replay of Bryan winning the ship


Yea pre-show is on right now


----------



## x78

Crowd prediction: Fans boo the hell out of Cena when he comes out and chant abuse at him. Cena makes some witty comments with insider references, praises Daniel Bryan and the fans end up cheering and applauding him by the end of his promo.


----------



## markdeez33

KuroNeko said:


> When's the last time we had a WM without Taker?


WM 2000


----------



## wjd1989

birthday_massacre said:


> Greatest character of all time for sure, but he isn't the best wrestler of all time.


He's the greatest in ring performer in WWE history - THAT supersedes being the "best wrestler".


----------



## CJohn3:16

Ready for WWE Fuckery.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ziggler on Superstars :lmao :lmao


----------



## Slider575

RyanPelley said:


> That RKO Bomb is one of the most wicked things I've ever seen in wrestling.


Orton is lucky he didn't get an injury landing on that monitor like he did


----------



## QWERTYOP

Best gimmick. Best in-ring performer (and best pretty much everything else) is HBK in my book.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL, Nope.


----------



## wjd1989

markdeez33 said:


> WM 2000


Man, he returned literally 4 months after that event, so barely missed it. 

He really is the true "Mr Wrestlemania".


----------



## BarneyArmy

Cant wait for this wonder whos opening the show.


----------



## KingLobos

KuroNeko said:


> When's the last time we had a WM without Taker?


2000


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

lol at Ryback and Ziggler wrestling each other on Superstars,


----------



## Brock

wjd1989 said:


> Man, he returned literally 4 months after that event, so barely missed it.
> 
> He really is the true "Mr Wrestlemania".


Yeah but he missed Wrestlemania lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Bryan is officially kicking it off then :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

GOD said:


> hoping for a good post wm crowd


Your sig :lol


----------



## Alim

HBK couldn't lace Taker's boots


----------



## Clique

Bryan to kick off Raw tonight according to Matthews on the pre-show. :yes


----------



## Chrome

RyanPelley said:


> That RKO Bomb is one of the most wicked things I've ever seen in wrestling.


It definitely is. It was also cool how it happened outta nowhere too.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

KuroNeko said:


> When's the last time we had a WM without Taker?


WrestleMania 2000


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Alim said:


> HBK couldn't lace Taker's boots


In what way?


----------



## watts63

That black guy is the symbol of our reaction to the death of the streak.


----------



## ABrown

jarrelka said:


> Honestly the wwe are at the grasp of something big I just hope they go all out. Parttimers aside.
> 
> Bryan is made. They need to skyrocket Cesaro and Reigns next. After that Bray and Ambrose. All of those guys together are just as good as any of the past guys.
> 
> You got your face of the company Austin/Rock/Cena in Reigns. You got your underdog in Bryan. You got your suoerhuman character in Bray, you got your Kurt Angle in Cesaro and you got your psychotic Jake the snake/Roddy Piper/Edge in Ambrose. Then you got your freaking *Jeff Hardy in Seth Rollins*.
> 
> 
> DONT FUCK UP WWE JUST DONT.Youve never had this much talent on hand and tonight will be the ultimate test of wether its a new era or your going to go the same old route and rely on your parttimers,Cenas,ortons and Batistas. Cena and Orton got years left especially Orton but you need to build some new freaking stars ASAP. The talent is there.


please dont ever disrespect the great Seth Rollins be mentioning him with that bum. Hardy was never the talent Rollins is.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Im here for Taker.


----------



## Born of Osiris




----------



## HiddenViolence

watts63 said:


> That black guy is the symbol of our reaction to the death of the streak.


Totally not racist.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Seeing Undertaker walk up the ramp still breaks my heart


----------



## finalnight

Shades of last years RAW after Wrestlemania? Last year Rock was too injured to setup WM30 against Brock. This year Undertaker too injured to setup WM31 against Sting?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi

Alim said:


> HBK couldn't lace Taker's boots


Nah he was too busy carrying him to 4+ star matches


----------



## Gretchen

ABrown said:


> please dont ever disrespect the great Seth Rollins be mentioning him with that bum. Hardy was never the talent Rollins is.


This.


----------



## birthday_massacre

finalnight said:


> Shades of last years RAW after Wrestlemania? Last year Rock was too injured to setup WM30 against Brock. This year Undertaker too injured to setup WM31 against Sting?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or they just wanted the streak to end, so the streak doenst overshadow sting vs taker next year, if that still happens.


----------



## kokepepsi

and ziggler loses


----------



## watts63

Oddball said:


> Totally not racist.


One, I'm black & two, I don't see how that's racist. C'mon, I was wearing that same expression.


----------



## TJC93

Unless Brock is killing Bryan he should open.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ryback beat Ziggler


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Will 'Taker be on RAW, due to his concussion?


----------



## Atletichampiones

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

He had the whole world in his hands before it got stolen, hope the fans outrage and piss all over Cena the fucking cunt !


----------



## Born of Osiris

Alex Riley sounded like an Idiot there.


----------



## DoubtGin

Lesnar is going to appear tonight :mark:


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

Its funny how every heel who gets sufficient mike time becomes the new IWC darling. I like Bray and he has improved since his Husky Harris days but without this character I don't see much upside for him.


----------



## RyanPelley

Jeez, that Kofi spot. He could have so easily blown out both ankles and really fucked himself up good.


----------



## Zigberg

Oddball said:


> Totally not racist.


Oh get a fucking grip.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

I doubt he'll even be over after WWE tossed him to the side the way they did, honestly. The fans know now that they have no intention of building around him as a top guy and he's just another in a long line of dropped pushes.


----------



## ABrown

Tomkin said:


> CM PUNK...


:floyd1 this shit is never gonna end


Alim said:


> HBK couldn't lace Taker's boots


cmon man. I get you're a fan, but stop posting silly shit.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Ultimate Warrior, Bryan, Lesnar, Taker. Big RAW coming.


----------



## birthday_massacre

who is pumped for raw tonight


----------



## TJQ

birthday_massacre said:


> who is pumped for raw tonight


Pumped doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## The Absolute

Bryan to kick off Raw! :mark: That pop is gonna be defining.


----------



## purple_gloves

Oddball said:


> Totally not racist.


:austin3


----------



## ABrown

DoubtGin said:


> Ryback beat Ziggler


and on Superstars too?










Dolph rolling with Sandow in the abyss


----------



## Bad For Business

ABrown said:


> and on Superstars too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolph rolling with Sandow in the abyss


Must have opened his mouth again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dolph and Sandow getting beatdown like a red-headed step-child.

:jr


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

8 mins to go until Raw!


----------



## WWE

got home from class, just in time for raw :mark:


----------



## bme

RyanPelley said:


> Jeez, that Kofi spot. He could have so easily blown out both ankles and really fucked himself up good.


If there's anyone who deserves the moniker "human highlight reel" it's Kofi Kingston.
That spot could've gone wrong in so many ways.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Good God WWE, why so much hate? Ziggler is great!


----------



## BarneyArmy

I really think Punk returns tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley

@CM Punk:
@wwe Hey *******. I'm in New Orleans LOL


----------



## CJohn3:16

6-man Tag Team match. Fuck?


----------



## TJQ

bme said:


> If there's anyone who deserves the moniker "human highlight reel" it's Kofi Kingston.
> That spot could've gone wrong in so many ways.


Kofi gets a lot more hate than he deserves, he can do some pretty amazing shit.


----------



## Medicaid

I don't think anything can top the Raw where Ziggler won the belt. the crowd was on fire that night. and weren't they in jersey or philly.not every crowd city is on point. 

St. Louis is great, Chicago is crazy, NYC/Jersey is second to Chicago


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

BarneyArmy said:


> I really think Punk returns tonight.


----------



## KakeRock

So exited :mark:

Im one of those suckers who is waiting something special to happen tonight


----------



## Xapury

BarneyArmy said:


> I really think Punk returns tonight.


After he missed the paycheck of WM?yeah right :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

BarneyArmy said:


> I really think Punk returns tonight.


No chance, he's done with them, they're done with him.


----------



## Born of Osiris

It's like another PPV :mark:


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

I wonder if the new WWE logo will debut tonight? As the WrestleMania 31 logo had the WWE logo that has been used on the WWE Network and on NXT?


----------



## CJohn3:16

BarneyArmy said:


> I really think Punk returns tonight.


People need to start to understand that he won't return...

RVD will probably return, if that makes you happy :vince$


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Oh God, I am so not ready for Undertaker to retire tonight. Even though he's only around during Wrestlemania season, it just wont be the same knowing he's gone for good :jose


----------



## Danjo1986

Yeah no way Punk returns tonight. I'm kinda over it. Last night was the last chance for him to keep me interested.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

5 mins. I've got my giant mug of coffee and heavy eyes.. don't disappoint.


----------



## kokepepsi

Crowd doesn't seem like what happened for the last two years


----------



## Mikecala98

Can already tell the crowd is hot.


----------



## finalnight

I think they won't let Taker appear due to the concussion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16

Crowd needs to be good. Fuck, I hope they are good!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

RyanPelley said:


> @CM Punk:
> @wwe Hey *******. I'm in New Orleans LOL


This guy right here. Mother fucking Cm Punk :lmao


----------



## KakeRock

@Bolieve: CM Punk is back on #RAW #WWE and he looks ready to destoy!


----------



## 751161

Can't believe I'm staying up to watch like half an hour of RAW at most. Shows how pumped I am for this show I guess.


----------



## gamegenie

KuroNeko said:


> It's like another PPV :mark:


Filled with lame ads. 

and a boring 6 man tag match of John Cena, Sheamus and Big E (IC Champ) vs The Wyatt Family. 


SMDH. 


Why isn't Big E Langston not wrestling singles defending the Intercontinental title belt?


----------



## KuritaDavion

BarneyArmy said:


> I really think Punk returns tonight.


Not going to happen.


----------



## legendfan97

Less than 3 more minutes. Let's get started. The most hype Raw since.... man. Been awhile.


----------



## connormurphy13

KuroNeko said:


> It's like another PPV :mark:


With more commercials and plugging fuckery :vince$


----------



## TOM MADISON

KuroNeko said:


> It's like another PPV :mark:


TRUE DAT!

My body is ready!! :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

Alex Riley fuck you


----------



## SUPER HANS

Could be an emotional one


----------



## MondayNightJericho

*Re: He's Got The Whole World In His Hands*

wow bray is husky harris... i totally didn't make that connection at all... I'm more impressed now with him than fore though that's for sure.


----------



## Bubba Chuck




----------



## WWE

my body is ready.


----------



## Born of Osiris

ITS TIME MOTHERFUCKER :bryan


----------



## HiddenViolence

Here we go then.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Here we goo!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Here we go


----------



## BarneyArmy

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

WrestleMania Hangover Raw


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Expecting a hilarious crowd to try to one up last years crowd, if that's even possible.


----------



## dan the marino

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

Here we go :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

Time for the new Face of WWE :bryan


----------



## The Absolute

FUCK, IT'S STARTING!!! :mark: LET THE FALLOUT COMMENCE!!!


----------



## alrudd

Lets rock....


----------



## Screwball

My body is ready :moyes1


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Here we gooooooooooo!


----------



## Bad For Business

gamegenie said:


> Filled with lame ads.
> 
> and a boring 6 man tag match of John Cena, Sheamus and Big E (IC Champ) vs The Wyatt Family.
> 
> 
> SMDH.
> 
> 
> Why isn't Big E Langston not wrestling singles defending the Intercontinental title belt?


So they have Cena and Ginger Cena against the Wyatts? Guess we know that the Wyatt's are losing again.


----------



## Lok

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## KingLobos

I'm so glad the WHC is gone. Mid carders being world champion is so idiotic.


----------



## TJQ

LET'S DO THIS :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Let the fuckery begin


----------



## Born of Osiris

Da GOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Daniel Bryan era begins tonight!!!


----------



## hng13

YES!YES!YES!


----------



## SoNiC007

Is Sting there?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Here we go!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xapury

The goat :mark:


----------



## WrayBryatt

xD7oom said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mgReBFnj5D/


This makes me laugh not because undertaker got out the hospital and is rattled but the fact he just suffered a concussion and the dumb marks things the best think to do is yell...LOL 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chops52

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Oh God, I am so not ready for Undertaker to retire tonight. Even though he's only around during Wrestlemania season, it just wont be the same knowing he's gone for good :jose


A guy that was sitting a few table a way from us was inconsolable after the UT match. I admit I was sad but holy shit that was crazy.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Post-Mania RAW has become a huge event in itself :lol


----------



## watts63

I love this song.


----------



## Lok

WWE videos rock!

Monster!!!! Monster!!!!


----------



## 751161

'Dat Journey. :yes


----------



## VILLAIN

No Undertaker package first? WHATT! :O Oh well, still Bryan


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## O Fenômeno

:allen1

DAT GOATBOX :bryan3 crashed already.

:floyd1


----------



## Sarcasm1

Bryan only needs to last the first segment to have his longest reign.


----------



## The Absolute

:mark: This Bryan video package though!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## TJC93

After all this Bryan better not lose at ER :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

That clean-shaven DB.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Amber B said:


> Let the fuckery begin


----------



## Born of Osiris

:wall


----------



## Amber B

This promo though








Right in the feels.


----------



## Bad For Business

Think i'll get the Cornette face ready, it may be needed.


----------



## Gretchen

This Daniel Bryan video promo :mark:


----------



## LKRocks

A MONTER A MONSTER AND IT KEEPS GETTING STRONGER


----------



## O Fenômeno

DA GOAT IS HERE :bryan3


----------



## Chrome

Lovin this video promo. Amazing work.


----------



## sexytyrone97

A MONSTER A MONSTER


----------



## connormurphy13

GOAT segment


----------



## Osize10

what if they just showed WM XXX over again? I would watch it


----------



## Atletichampiones

God that Hobo kicking off the show great, it's 1 am here and the hobo kicks off the show wonderful !


----------



## birthday_massacre

watts63 said:


> I love this song.


who sings it?


----------



## Choke2Death

Why are they replaying last night's video package?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Lol at this promo. It was really good until Summerslam 2013. Triple H really has to make everything about himself lololol.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Post-WM Raws always deliver, should be a good 'un.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

I can't wait to hear the crowed after this promo :mark:


----------



## BlueRover

they open with DB....not Undertaker?

what the hell is this shit?


----------



## Paul12907

Watching D-Brys journey almost brings me out in tears lol, and im as cynical as they come


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

blah blah blah skip this shit and get to the show


----------



## TJQ

birthday_massacre said:


> who sings it?


Pretty sure it's Imagine Dragons - Monster


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Woo chile, my body is ready.


----------



## Screwball

They've done a great job with these 'Mania video packages.


----------



## Bad For Business

I think Bryan's losing the belt today, don't Batista and Orton have rematch clauses?


----------



## World's Best

A MAWNSTER


----------



## NoyK

Damn, D-Bry has come a long way. Great promo (Y)


----------



## birthday_massacre

O Fenômeno said:


> DA GOAT IS HERE :bryan3


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

This is the GOAT promo package but why the hell are they showing it at the start of Raw? That doesn't really make much sense to me other than just to show off how incredible of a job they did with this.


----------



## Xapury

Startin to like this monster song :lmao


----------



## Filthy Casual

I love how they trolled the WWE Universe into wanting DB by making it seem like they weren't allowed to have him. The Game.


----------



## Con27

This was a really great video package


----------



## ArabGuy

I need a good streaming site pls


----------



## 20083

Let's go! RAW after Mania! :mark:


----------



## VILLAIN

Surely Bryan has cemented himself as face of the company?


----------



## gamegenie

This Daniel Bryan tribute nearly got me in tears.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Choke2Death said:


> Why are they replaying last night's video package?


Have you ever watched the WWE before? They replay everything. They show you highlights of Raw 5 minutes after it happened.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This vingette :mark:


----------



## Y2J Problem

dem still images.


----------



## RAW360

This segment just gives me chills


----------



## El Capitano

Time for Raw after Yes!-tlemania fuckery to begin :lawler :mark:


----------



## ABrown

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Lol at this promo. It was really good until Summerslam 2013. Triple H really has to make everything about himself lololol.


even after last night, people are still spouting this bullshit? 

man, gtfo with that nonsense :kobe


----------



## watts63

birthday_massacre said:


> who sings it?


Imagine Dragons - Monster


----------



## kokepepsi

TJQ said:


> Pretty sure it's Imagine Dragons - Monster


Thanks


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Fantastic opening video package :yes


----------



## Dr. Jones

A Mawhnstar A Mawhstar!!


----------



## BarneyArmy

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Osize10

oh god take my body Daniel Bryan


----------



## O Fenômeno

:jericho4


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Daniel Bryan!


----------



## NoyK

Here he is!


----------



## WrayBryatt

Lol at the "no" section

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

Fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## hng13

Great video package!


----------



## birthday_massacre

TJQ said:


> Pretty sure it's Imagine Dragons - Monster


Thanks, thats who it sounded like but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Chrome

HOLY FUCK THIS CROWD :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

It sucks that Drew McIntyre is not getting the Daniel Bryan push.


----------



## Screwball

THE CHAMP :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

BlueRover said:


> they open with DB....not Undertaker?
> 
> what the hell is this shit?


Taker has a concussion right now, I seriously doubt we're seeing him tonight.

DAT POP!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAT GOAT.

:yes


----------



## The Absolute

:mark: Dem Yes chants tho!!


----------



## Lok

OMG LISTEN! D.BRY!!!


----------



## Joel

:mark:


----------



## VILLAIN

The crowd seem a bit dubbed down.


----------



## 20083

Awesome video package! What a journey this man has had! :yes


----------



## 751161

Crowd is RED HOT! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SoNiC007

The Daniel Bryan era peeps

This YES movement is hilarious, very PG.


----------



## xD7oom

Dat crowd..


----------



## Gretchen

NEW WWEWHC :mark:


----------



## WWE

I like how his shoulder is suddenly fine. 


:HHH2


----------



## ABrown

AMAZING video package

THE CHAMP IS HERE! :yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk

YesMania is running wild brothers!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

This crowd is already great.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Crowd are HOT


----------



## El Capitano

Finally someone who wears one of the belts around his waist!

Really hope they give him a proper undisputed title


----------



## Vyer

That reaction!


----------



## KuritaDavion

I'll be shocked if Bryan gets 10 words out before Steph or HHH come out.


----------



## NoyK

It's been quite a while since WWE had someone this over. Amazing :clap


----------



## RyanPelley

The smile on his face. I get teary eyed when people look happy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow, what a sight.


----------



## jorgovan21

FFS its louder here than it was at WM


----------



## VILLAIN

Scratch that, the crowd look awesome


----------



## VRsick




----------



## Joseph92

I really wish Bryan would cut his hair or something! He looks like a dam homeless person!


----------



## connormurphy13

YESSLEMANIA :mark:


----------



## ABrown

:ti Bryan doesnt care for that wwe title. Wearing the big gold around his waist


----------



## SoNiC007

I'd love a JBL VS Bryan feud!


----------



## TJC93

jorgovan21 said:


> FFS its louder here than it was at WM



Smaller arena


----------



## PacoAwesome

Dat reaction!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Yes Yes Yes belt plates!


----------



## autechrex

Dead crowd is dead.

What is this, a fucking funeral? Liven the fuck up.


----------



## dan the marino

I admit it, 'Yestlemania' got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## 20083

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## birthday_massacre

crowd is hot for DB. great post WM crowd like always


----------



## Vårmakos

Not one bandage after getting his asshole ripped open by Orton, Batista and Paul. OP face.


----------



## Clique

Molten HOT crowd


----------



## GCA-FF

Lord help us... :jbl

C'mon Son, don't ruin the moment!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It sucks that Drew McIntyre is not getting the Daniel Bryan push.


Who? :vince6

Oh you mean Cm Punk? :vince5 Don't worry he'll be back soon and get it!


----------



## The Absolute

Dem Daniel Bryan chants tho!!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Lesnar mark has been spotted


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

DB ain't got no time to be holding two belts. He puts one of them bitches on his waist. DAT DB SWAG.


----------



## #Mark

But the YES chant is over not Bryan!!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen

ABrown said:


> :ti Bryan doesnt care for that wwe title. Wearing the big gold around his waist


That's great b/c the Big Gold looks far superior IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SOAK IT IN, GOAT.


----------



## Osize10

what if they just chanted all night...three hours of goat standing in the ring and people chanting


----------



## Arcade

Damn it's loud.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Missed first 7 minutes. Anything good?


----------



## Lok

Dem' clean titles!


----------



## VILLAIN

THIS CROWD


----------



## gamegenie

It feels like jubilee on RAW. Daniel Bryan!!!!


----------



## Stad

:lmao jesus


----------



## Joel

This reaction though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Love the RAW-after-Mania crowd, as we all do :clap


----------



## hng13

Love the addition to the belt!


----------



## Xapury

DAT LOVE :MARK:


----------



## LKRocks

Larger than life


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fucking this is awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

This is a beautiful moment


----------



## SovereignVA

autechrex said:


> Dead crowd is dead.
> 
> What is this, a fucking funeral? Liven the fuck up.


LOL what?


----------



## 751161

Just seeing Bryan stood there opening the RAW after WrestleMania with both belts.

LAWD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93

If Lesnars music hit now


----------



## 20083

:mark:

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## LigerJ81

This Crowd is Hot


----------



## Amber B

Dat laugh.
Dat charisma.
Dat chingle.


----------



## World's Best

autechrex said:


> Dead crowd is dead.
> 
> What is this, a fucking funeral? Liven the fuck up.



:cornette


----------



## #1Peep4ever

I love it


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Oh man tonight's going to be fun!! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

This crowd has already beaten last years :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

:lawler Is that a 'Let's go Seamus' chant?


----------



## Dopeeey

Wow! :lmao


----------



## VRsick

I hate daniel bryans smile...


----------



## finalnight

Crowds happier than last year when they all thought rock had walked out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

This is great :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

unDASHING said:


> Not one bandage after getting his asshole ripped open by Orton, Batista and Paul. OP face.


Actually there is a bandage under the sleeve but I know what you mean.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

DB must feel on top of the world right now. Just brilliant.


----------



## Mikecala98

My nipples are hard.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Awesome crowd.


----------



## Osize10

cheeky comment


----------



## SoNiC007

Joseph92 said:


> I really wish Bryan would cut his hair or something! He looks like a dam homeless person!


Not a face of the WWE look.


----------



## birthday_massacre

And people thought DB wouldn't be as popular once he won the title LOL


----------



## xD7oom

TJC93 said:


> If Lesnars music hit now


:mark:


----------



## PraXitude

Holy shit this crowd is INSANE!!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno

:banderas :banderas:


----------



## Lok

:lol


----------



## gamegenie

autechrex said:


> Dead crowd is dead.
> 
> What is this, a fucking funeral? Liven the fuck up.


are you watching a TNA tape? This crowd is Active as fuck!


----------



## Omega Creed

feeling the crowd tonight.


----------



## Duberry

EcciesMania is running wild.


----------



## The Absolute

CROWD IS HOTTER THAN AJ'S ASS THO!!


----------



## Chrome

This is amazing. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

This is fucking incredible.


----------



## ikarinokami

wow he is over, damn


----------



## Gutwrench

I don't get it and I never will.


----------



## 751161

OMFG THIS CROWD!!!!! :mark: :mark: :yes :yes


----------



## Atletichampiones

This guy is putting me to sleep someone get him off the mic.


----------



## SUPER HANS

This is so satisfying


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

This is awesome.


----------



## El Capitano

The new People's Champion!


----------



## NoyK

CHILLS :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Phillies3:16 said:


> Missed first 7 minutes. Anything good?


Just recap


----------



## hou713

This is great.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

fucking amazing


----------



## 20083

WHAT A MOMENT! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## autechrex

Why is this making me feel so much?


----------



## WWE

if lesnar comes out and f-5s this midget im going to love this :ti


----------



## VILLAIN

YOU DESERVE IT! Chants


----------



## #Mark

YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## SoNiC007

DB is the most over I've seen a WWE champion in over 14 years.

This yes chant will so crating soon..


----------



## Clique

He does deserve it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YOU DESERVE IT CHANTS

:mark:

WOW.


----------



## Filthy Casual

Why say no when it feels so good to say yes


----------



## birthday_massacre

You deserve it!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

YOU DESERVE IT!!


----------



## Secueritae

The Brock Lesnar fan is there


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Fucking yes. You deserve it chants. This is awesome.


----------



## O Fenômeno

enaldo

:floyd1 

I can't take it


----------



## Bubba Chuck

This crowd :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Crowd seems even more awesome than last night. I love it.


----------



## Big Dog

Aww this is just awesome.


----------



## dan the marino

This crowd is going to be incredible.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Dat crowd :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi

Wow If I was bryan I would be crying right now


----------



## The Absolute

DEM YOU DESERVE IT CHANTS THO!!!


----------



## pinofreshh

This crowd :mark: always love post mania crowds.


----------



## PraXitude

Now it's time for Cena to get a title shot. It's only fair. /sarc


----------



## RDEvans

"you deserve it"

Man I love this crowd already


----------



## Lok

You deserve it....<3


----------



## NoyK

"You deserve it" chants

I've seen it all :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

fuck man I'm going to cry "you deserve it"


----------



## BlueRover

Complete and utter disrespect to the Undertaker's legacy. wow.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

you deserve it!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

I love this shit.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

YOU DESERVE IT!


----------



## Irish Jet

THE CROWD :mark:

Have you ever seen a superstar this over in an arena? Fucking incredible.


----------



## watts63

Damn right crowd.


----------



## jds49ers

This crowd id F'n awesome


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## hng13

Holy shit, this crowd is electric.


----------



## truelove

honestly every true fan should be happy for daniel bryan... he absolultey deserves this


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Honestly can't remember the last time I've heard a crowd this insane


----------



## Prayer Police

Cena needs too come in and share in the cheers......


----------



## Angels Will Fall

n'awwww this is so cute


----------



## Phillies3:16

Cena in the back wondering why he doesn't get this reaction lol


----------



## 20083

You deserve it chants! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Some people think Mankind was corny with the pandering? Sheeeeeiiiiiiiiiiit welcome to the Bryan Era :lol :lol

I love the kid though. Yes!


----------



## SoNiC007

What a night!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

this is more proof DB is the most over wrestler since Austin.

There is no debate anymore


----------



## World's Best

Bryan is like the leader of a fanatic hippie commune. :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

TIME TO PLAY THE GAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 751161

'You Deserve It'

FUCK ME. :wall :wall :wall :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

We need Brock's music to start now


----------



## DoubtGin

HHH !!!


----------



## Gretchen

Great crowd.


----------



## ABrown

:mark:

this is gonna be amazing


----------



## Bookockey

Never seen a reaction like this. Amazing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Isn't it good to finally see a wrestler as the world champion of a wrestling company?


----------



## Osize10

berries for new orleans


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

here comes the Triple H face turn!!


----------



## Screwball

Oh, of course.


----------



## NoyK

Aw here we go.


----------



## Lok

Oh man.....Here comes the king!


----------



## BarneyArmy

:trips


----------



## animus

Don't like the guy, but DB is the face of the company


----------



## Captain Edd

If the crowd stays like this Raw should be pretty good


----------



## TheResurrection

I thought he started yessing as obnoxious gesture after winning the World Heavyweight Title.


----------



## Saved_masses

steph hot damn


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

:hunter


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan da gawd.


----------



## LigerJ81

Hey Bryan :HHH2


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Here comes Shao Khan :trips


----------



## ggd

European/British/Hardcore fans are the best. The football styled chanting is phenomenal. Awesome atmosphere.


----------



## Stone Hot

The King of Kings is here


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Mmmmmmm, Steph looking good in black. Oh, and there's Triple H too!


----------



## gamegenie

and here comes Mr. McMahon (HHH) to tell how he hates that Stone Cold (Daniel Bryan) is the world champion.


----------



## Your_Solution

This crowd is going to make this fun


----------



## jcmmnx

Can JBL get fired please he has no material.


----------



## VRsick

Finally a real superstar.


----------



## watts63

The Game has just begun.


----------



## RyanPelley

H with that stink eye.


----------



## Emotion Blur

I may love Trips, but just go out there, shake his hand and piss off. If they try to extend this fucking feud....


----------



## O Fenômeno

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena in the back wondering why he doesn't get this reaction lol


They pay to boo me..

:cena3

:vince$


----------



## KuritaDavion

HHH wants to kill while DB can't stop smiling. Loving it.


----------



## SoNiC007

Come on Triple H, bring him down to earth.. 1 win and he suddenly gloating like this.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Shao Kahn is in the house


----------



## Amber B

Steph is always a pro at selling them injuries. Fabulous bitch.


----------



## TJC93

If he got stripped :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083

I am having ALL kinds of feels right now :mark: :yes


----------



## -XERO-

*BAWSE!*


----------



## GCA-FF

Somebody shut :jbl up. Sheesh


----------



## SZilla

What if Triple H strips Bryan of the title right now? The lulz


----------



## Xapury

I want to make a new baby to steph.


----------



## Stad

That massive shovel in the crowd :ti


----------



## legendfan97

Yeah. I agree. Brock needs to come out.


----------



## Chrome

That's a nice little chant you got going there. :trips


----------



## KingLobos

Triple H


----------



## birthday_massacre

HHH is mad because he lost his shovel


----------



## kokepepsi

Dat shovel sign!


----------



## Shepard

This crowd man. Nuts.


----------



## Arcade

The Return of Shao Khan.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Dat tension.


----------



## VILLAIN

While we all mark for this raw, has anyone noticed we lost our signatures?  

ASSSHOLE CHANTS


----------



## Y2J Problem

ASSHOLE CHANTS


----------



## onlytoview

Thank god HHH stopped this cringworthy shit


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

asssholeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bad For Business

Asshole chants


----------



## Gretchen

Asshole chants :lmao


----------



## The Absolute

Asshole chants!! I can't deal with this crowd. :lmao


----------



## cavs25

New Orleans has a bounty of over 100 million berries 
Go get em HHH


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Lol omg the shovel sign!!!!


----------



## Big Dog

ASSHOLE ASSHOLE


----------



## bjnelson19705

Asshole chants.


----------



## Con27

Haha the crowd is great so far


----------



## DoubtGin

finally we get "asshole" chants


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Asshole" chants. :mark:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

BlueRover said:


> Complete and utter disrespect to the Undertaker's legacy. wow.


Get the fuck over yourself. I'd rather this crowd have something to cheer for than something to pout and mourn over.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

asshole!!!!


----------



## NoyK

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao this crowd is amazing


----------



## KnowYourRole

Shovel Master


----------



## pinofreshh

Asshole chants :mark: !!!!


----------



## Duberry

THE SHOVEL :lmao my sides


----------



## Irish Jet

:lmao

HHH going to lose his shit...


----------



## CJohn3:16

Game gonna get those titles :trips2


----------



## Mainboy

:lol


----------



## LKRocks

ASSHOLE


----------



## SPCDRI

Asshole chants!

:mark:


----------



## Black_Power

Daniel Bryan isn't over


----------



## O Fenômeno

:jordan3

ASSHOLE CHANTS


----------



## RyanPelley

Lmao, that shovel in the crowd!


----------



## Bahgawdking

My god i am so sick of Bryan as champion..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ASSHOLE :lol
:vince5


----------



## 20083

Damn

Asshole chants! :mark:


----------



## Clique

IN YO FACE :lmao


Get em Bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hahaha, Bryan being a prick. Love it.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao HHH's stinkeye.


----------



## Amber B

Chingle chingle, son.


----------



## dynamite452

YES YES YES YES YES

This is f***ing awesome


----------



## ABrown

:lmao DB turning into a trill troll


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I need the gif of that...pure ownage!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel

Fantastic trolling from Bryan.


----------



## Gretchen

D BRY THE GOAT


----------



## kariverson

God Bryan has a stupider smile than Cenas


----------



## Brandough

NO ****..... But it's cute watching Daniel Bryan smirking cause of the crowd


----------



## Omega Creed

lmao that was a g move by db


----------



## 751161

Oh shit! :ti :ti


----------



## LigerJ81

:lel


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Hunter so gotten to


----------



## gamegenie

You got 20,000 people calling you an asshole Hunter.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

Asshole chants :mark:


----------



## NoyK

The heat Triple H got, dayum.
I still think Lesnar will beat that if he's here tonight.


----------



## World's Best

BlueRover said:


> Complete and utter disrespect to the Undertaker's legacy. wow.



Okay, what the fuck does this segment have to do with the Undertaker? Are we supposed to be mopey forever when we should be happy for DB?


----------



## Irish Jet

I'd laugh if he just fired him, announced Orton vs Batista tonight and that would be it...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Bryan/HHH no holds barred at Extreme Rules please.


----------



## legendfan97

Nah. WM 12 still tops that.


----------



## SoNiC007

Triple H is going to make Bryan a jobber champ lol


----------



## dan the marino

I'd laugh my ass off if he loses the title within 24 hours AGAIN. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Shovels are out


----------



## birthday_massacre

HHH vs DB for the title!!!!


----------



## Bookockey

Black_Power said:


> Daniel Bryan isn't over


No way a guy like him ever gets over.


----------



## VILLAIN

TRIPLE H WRESTLING ON RAW? HOLY FUCK


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Awesome main event already.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark


----------



## Con27

:yes


----------



## Y2J Problem

Damn, rematch!


----------



## Vyer

Wow...


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

GET THE SHOVEL OUT!!!


----------



## 20083

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Bad For Business

Trips giving himself a title shot :lmao


----------



## xD7oom

Holy shit :mark:


----------



## Gwilt

HHH vs Bryan 2 !!!!


----------



## sexytyrone97

:mark: GAME GON' TAKE THE TITLE.


----------



## Prayer Police

What!!!? HHH, you cad!


----------



## WWE

:ti


----------



## Tardbasher12

PRAISE GOD HHH VS DB PART 2


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Damn hot start to Raw


----------



## CJohn3:16

:mark: DAT CROWD. :banderas


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Rematch!


----------



## VRsick

OOOOOOO PLEASE WIN!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Bryan vs HHH rematch for the title tonight 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## truelove

HHH brought the bull dozer tonight if he won


----------



## Stad

HHH bout to win that title lol


----------



## TJC93

Oh yes this awesome match again


----------



## Filthy Casual

GOOD LORD PLEASE THE GAME KING OF KINGS


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Fuck yes! Triple H is about to be the champion again :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16

Hhh going over tonight haha


----------



## ABrown

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam.

Pretty sure this is already Daniel Bryan's longest world title reign ever.


----------



## Mikecala98

HHH vs. DB needs CM Punk interference.


----------



## all in all...

"..this crap..." LOL


----------



## Paul12907

OH SNAP :O


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Abuse of Power :HHH2


----------



## Burzo

YES! WHAT A MATCH!


----------



## hng13

"shut up the world" haha


----------



## The One Man Gang

CM Punk to screw HHH tonight :mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Captain Edd

If Hunter wins this :lol


----------



## Atletichampiones

Yes come on we want a title change tonight, the game has to put a end to this insufferable crap on show.


----------



## TJQ

Trips finna take that shovel out.


----------



## Amber B

If HHH wins :ti
I can't.


----------



## 751161

BRYAN/HHH II ON RAW? FUCK. :mark: :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI

Oh my fucking God. He's really trying to get himself over. He could book himself champ. Jesus Christ.


----------



## KingLobos

Triple H is the best lol


----------



## gamegenie

What happened to the WWE commissioner who controlled the matches?


----------



## cmcabana

Please let Daniel Bryan be champion for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Hawkke

I was half expecting Vince to pop out there. Maybe later.


----------



## LigerJ81

What about Orton's Rematch?


----------



## [email protected]

HHH at the center of attention? Whatttt? No way!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

hunter will get the last laugh


----------



## GCA-FF

Omfg this is great!!! :lmao :yes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Damn Steph is sexy as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug tonight!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Saw the rematch coming


----------



## Lok

D.Bry v HHH OH MAN!


----------



## autechrex

Daniel Bryan vs Triple H in a classic with an insane crowd to cement him as champion.

dis gun b gud


----------



## TOM MADISON

ARE U FUCKING SHITTING ME!!! HHH VS BRYAN! 

YES! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos

SHIELD better make the save in the fuckery that is going to ensue in the main event. I've been waiting for this moment.


----------



## KakeRock

Holy shit!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

holy :lmao


----------



## onlytoview

I hope he wins so badly


----------



## NoyK

The One Man Gang said:


> CM Punk to screw HHH tonight :mark:


One can dream :mark:


----------



## The Absolute

Crowd couldn't be hotter though. Wouldn't expect anything less from a post-WM crowd.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Steph is outrageously fit


----------



## The True Believer

So no Orton rematch clause?


----------



## Joseph92

I wish it was Lesnar instead!


----------



## Bookockey

Evolution will reform tonight. Calling it now.


----------



## SpeedStick

what this will have mad run-ins


----------



## Emotion Blur

It's great that DB has the title and all, but his no-selling is atrocious.


----------



## 20083

Holyshit!

Imagine Triple H becomes champion tonight :trips2


----------



## TJC93

HHH will cheat and Vince will return


----------



## Omega_VIK

Pissed Triple H is the best Triple H.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Uh-oh.


----------



## Bad For Business

If HHH wins the title.....


:lmao


----------



## LKRocks

LARGER THAN LIFE

D-Bry has reached an whole new level


----------



## Phillies3:16

Sting will cost hhh the match. Seems like they can't do taker/sting now so hhh is next best


----------



## H

14 TIMES BAH GAWD :banderas 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:




























:ti if people think he's actually winning


----------



## AnalBleeding

:buried :HHH2

Burying time.


----------



## 751161

If HHH wins though...

I'm super paranoid now.


----------



## Terminator GR

So I guess no Sting tonight


----------



## SoNiC007

Bryan a 24 hour champ? lol


----------



## alejbr4

bryan should come out with a shovel and say im going to bury you


----------



## Chrome

Should be a No Holds Barred match.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Hunter is gonna get those titles. Mark my words.


----------



## birthday_massacre

LigerJ81 said:


> What about Orton's Rematch?


He will get it at ER after DB beats HHH tonight


----------



## cavs25

Could you imagine the madness if MR.Shovel wins the title tonight?


----------



## Gretchen

Bryan better win. This crowd though. :mark:


----------



## gamegenie

Just get yourself Disqualified Daniel Bryan. You will retain the title. HHH will have to fight his battles another day.


----------



## World's Best

TOM MADISON said:


> ARE U FUCKING SHITTING ME!!! HHH VS BRYAN!
> 
> YES! :mark:



Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Ham and Egger

HHH getting his shovel make this Bryan's his 3rd one day title reign! :jay2


----------



## CamillePunk

Last time Trips wrestled on Raw didnt he lose to Michael McGillicutty?

THINK IT OVER HUNTER.


----------



## RyanPelley

So, is it still the YES chant thats over and not Daniel Bryan himself?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Bahgawdking said:


> My god i am so sick of Bryan as champion..


Hahaha good. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## dan the marino

What a lame fucking way to break the streak...


----------



## VILLAIN

Brock Lesnar gonna get fucking killed tonight lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever

I cannot stop smiling


----------



## 5*RVD

I said earlier that Bryan is gonna lose the title tonight. I pray to God I am wrong. WWE should be smarter than that.


----------



## KakeRock

Hunter is going home with the gold! :mark:


----------



## ArabGuy

Need a streaming sight please!


----------



## jcmmnx

Shield helps Bryan keep the belt tonight.


----------



## El Capitano

Bork Laser gonna get that heat :mark:


----------



## markdeez33

Lesnar IS in the building wow


----------



## RetepAdam.

Fucking love that song.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Phillies3:16 said:


> Sting will cost hhh the match. Seems like they can't do taker/sting now so hhh is next best


If Sting/Taker isn't going to happen, then there is no reason for Sting to ever get in a WWE ring.


----------



## OisinS94

Why is HHH in the main event tonight? He's no more than a B+ player.


----------



## Shepard

Taker :sad:


----------



## Saved_masses

:brock


----------



## NoyK

:brock is here tonight

Yasssss


----------



## 20083

Bookockey said:


> Evolution will reform tonight. Calling it now.


+1 . Makes perfect sense!


----------



## Your_Solution

Not even WWE is crazy enough to let HHH win

.....right?........RIGHT????


----------



## BarneyArmy

Imagine if Triple H wins

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 751161

Fuck, Lesnar is going to get MAJOR heat tonight. Can't wait! :mark:


----------



## TJC93

You all said you wanted Bryan to win at Mania you didn't say you wanted him to hold it for long!


----------



## Dopeeey

Awesome Crowd!


----------



## Joseph92

I wonder if Undertaker will retire now that the streak is done?


----------



## TJQ

Somebody is hopping the barricade and stabbing b0rk ledner tonight.


----------



## Screwball

EAT
SLEEP
I BROKE
THE STREAK

:brock


----------



## SoNiC007

Shovel man was generous jobbing last night but is going to go back to type tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion

How in the hell are they going to cut that down to an hour?


----------



## hbkmickfan

I'm legitimately scared now. I don't know if I can see HHH losing two matches so close together.


----------



## J-Coke

Kudos to WWE they have me watching to see if Bryan will actually have a WWE title reign > 24 hours


----------



## VILLAIN

Will anyone else mark or laugh if the crowd start cheering or chanting ' Thank you Batista ' when Batista comes out in reference to him giving up his rumored title win for Bryan?


----------



## Bad For Business

Will Triple H really put Bryan over 3 times in 24 hours?


----------



## The Absolute

:ti People will throw shit in the ring if Triple H wins the title tonight.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

5*RVD said:


> I said earlier that Bryan is gonna lose the title tonight. I pray to God I am wrong. WWE should be smarter than that.


The problem is you never know with the E, but they cannot be THIS stupid


----------



## SUPER HANS

Aw shit, forgot about the ad's


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I never seen a crowd get this loud for a superstar each and every night. This guy is beyond loved. How can you not be happy for someone like Daniel Bryan?


----------



## ABrown

Mikecala98 said:


> HHH vs. DB needs CM Punk interference.


----------



## elo

Vince going for them big ratings, HHH v Bryan for the title is massive.


----------



## Con27

Lesnar definitley there :mark:


----------



## Y2J Problem

Damn, cannot wait to see Lesnar. Most excited I've been about wrestling in a while.


----------



## RiverFenix

$10 bucks says Bryan vs HHH becomes a No-DQ and The Shield make the save, taking out any outside interference HHH has aiding him.


----------



## kokepepsi

Your_Solution said:


> Not even WWE is crazy enough to let HHH win
> 
> .....right?........RIGHT????


They ended the streak 

Why the fuck not?


----------



## hng13

Damn, it shocks me every time to see Scott Hall looking so healthy again. DDP needs to be inducted to the Hall even if only because of DDP Yoga.


----------



## Barnabyjones

Wow paul waited less then 24 hours to get his win back looking like


----------



## KakeRock

Oh look at that ,Brock is just so nice guy he is going to make appearance tonight


----------



## finalnight

Holy fuck Steph

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Medicaid

I don't see the point in HHH winning. I mean he can start a feud with Punk, but I thought they had the same problem with Punk as they do with Bryan, that they don't have the look.


----------



## Domenico

Also, if HHH wins the title I will laugh so bad. :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1

Expect interference from Batista and Orton setting up a fatal four way.


----------



## almostfamous

So guys this RAW is already great after just one segment haha.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well, wasn't expecting a title match tonight. Let's see if HHH squashes all the good that was done last night.


----------



## KO Bossy

Well, its that special show of the year so I tuned in.

Hunter is clearly channeling his inner Vince. Which is good.

Those YES chants really make me want to vomit, people's standards have really fallen so far. L'il Wayne is considered a great rapper, a black dot on a white piece of paper is considered art and Daniel Bryan is considered a superstar. How sad. What happened to being an elite, once in a lifetime talent? Guess that means nothing anymore.


----------



## 20083

Bryan's moment as champion post-Mania AND Lesnar

I'm gonna have all kinds of feels tonight :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Genuinely concerned Bryan's losing the title now.


----------



## Kemil22

I will laugh for eternity if trips wins the title tonight


----------



## I Came To Play

dat crowd


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

After seeing Brock pin Taker last night I literally think anything is possible now. Triple H could walk out champion tonight.


----------



## SoNiC007

Tobit said:


> EAT
> SLEEP
> I BROKE
> THE STREAK
> 
> :brock



Serious heat for this man.

And he has such a cocky smile :heyman3


----------



## ggd

Evolution to reform and Shield help Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Brock Lesnar gonna get fucking killed tonight lol


Yeah and he's one of the few that can actually handle and enjoy it. The boo's won't get to him, not one bit, Heyman is going eat this crowed apart.. :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno

> Originally Posted by BlueRover View Post
> Complete and utter disrespect to the Undertaker's legacy. wow.


:allen1

Man GTFOH,mopey ass dude...

Go sit in your room and listen to Dashboard Confessional or some shit,let's cry over Undertaker for 3 hours.

:kobe


----------



## OisinS94

Bryan ain't losing ffs.... :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13

HHH about to become a loser in his own game (of burials).

:trips3 :buried


----------



## HiddenViolence

Well that whole opening segment with D-Bry allowed me to forget about the streak ending for 10 minutes.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

finalnight said:


> Holy fuck Steph
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

Your_Solution said:


> Not even WWE is crazy enough to let HHH win
> 
> .....right?........RIGHT????


No because people are always pissed about Taker losing the streak, and fans claiming they will cancel the network renewal, if they did have DB lose tonight, again, it will be even more cancelations.


----------



## Bad For Business

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> $10 bucks says Bryan vs HHH becomes a No-DQ and The Shield make the save, taking out any outside interference HHH has aiding him.


It'll be Cena probably.


----------



## Tardbasher12

I really hope Brock Lesnar wears a bullet-proof vest. You know how those Taker marks are...


----------



## Filthy Casual

brb buying Triple HHH merch from wwe shop


----------



## Bryan D.

Goddammit, I'm addicted to the monster song.


----------



## ABrown

The One Man Gang said:


> CM Punk to screw HHH tonight :mark:


----------



## Dougwertz

HHH is just solidifying Daniel Bryan once more that's all. Make it REALLY mean something


----------



## 20083

hng13 said:


> Damn, it shocks me every time to see Scott Hall looking so healthy again. DDP needs to be inducted to the Hall even if only because of DDP Yoga.


Agreed completely. Remember that bit ESPN did on Hall a while ago? They were essentially saying the World is waiting for him to bite the dust. DDP really is a saint.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

For all you people hoping for Punk to return imagine this scenario: Punk shows up and screws Bryan thus leading to Triple H once again being on top of the world and being the champion.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Well at least Bryan got to hold the titles for one RAW.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Godzilla looks cool, tbh.

Even though Aaron Taylor-Johnson is a fucking weirdo IRL.


----------



## the fox

DQ or no Contest


----------



## iKingAces

DB better not lose again. Does WWE not understand? DB is the face of the company whether you like it or not. Its no longer Randy Orton, John Cena or The Rock. Its now DB, its funny how this company is trying to shut the YES! "movement" down not realizing that its gonna last forever like the "What?" chant.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Well, its that special show of the year so I tuned in.
> 
> Hunter is clearly channeling his inner Vince. Which is good.
> 
> Those YES chants really make me want to vomit, people's standards have really fallen so far. L'il Wayne is considered a great rapper, a black dot on a white piece of paper is considered art and Daniel Bryan is considered a superstar. How sad. What happened to being an elite, once in a lifetime talent? Guess that means nothing anymore.


The eejit has returned :


----------



## birthday_massacre

Here is a crazy idea for WM XXXI.
Lesnar vs Sting


----------



## Superhippy

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:Can't wait for Lesnar. This is why breaking the streak isn't all bad.

MEGA ULTRA UBER SUPER NUCLEAR HEAT.


----------



## Osize10

we need Bryan vs Borkford at Summerslam


----------



## Bambambryan

KO Bossy said:


> Well, its that special show of the year so I tuned in.
> 
> Hunter is clearly channeling his inner Vince. Which is good.
> 
> Those YES chants really make me want to vomit, people's standards have really fallen so far. L'il Wayne is considered a great rapper, a black dot on a white piece of paper is considered art and Daniel Bryan is considered a superstar. How sad. What happened to being an elite, once in a lifetime talent? Guess that means nothing anymore.


Lil wayne is a terrible rapper and everyone knows it. Drake would be a better example for your argument


----------



## Chrome

Triple H isn't winning, don't worry about it. He's gonna tap out to Bryan though. :bryan


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ anyone who believes HHH will become champion. After the big put over job Evolution did for Bryan, there's no way they will just take the title off of him the next day again. WM was meant to be the end and the aftermath is just the icing on the cake that effectively lets us move forward from this authority storyline.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

No way in hell is Triple H winning. That'd be like Lesnar beating the streak :lol

Oh. Fuck.


----------



## SoNiC007

HHH sharpening his shovel as we speak.


----------



## 5*RVD

They better just have this match to push Bryan's title reign even more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ABrown said:


>


:lmao


----------



## hng13

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Brock Lesnar gonna get fucking killed tonight lol


They're gonna boo him out of his shoes tonight lol.


----------



## BigEMartin

HHH won't win.


----------



## Medicaid

Booker T needs to do a run in a help Bryan win for the time HHH went over and made the comment that people like Booker don't win titles.


----------



## cmiller4642

BOOOOOOOOOOOTISTA


----------



## 20083

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lol This is gonna be the GIF of the month here! Love it!


----------



## Bambambryan

Stephanie chokes on it ahahha


----------



## KingLobos

lol Batista


----------



## birthday_massacre

Y2-Jerk said:


> For all you people hoping for Punk to return imagine this scenario: Punk shows up and screws Bryan thus leading to Triple H once again being on top of the world and being the champion.


Or Punk costs HHH the match to set up HHH vs Punk at ER.


----------



## Captain Edd

Big Dave don't get it :batista


----------



## Bad For Business

Steph is looking so fricking good tonight, damn.


----------



## finalnight

Fatal Fourway?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

Well my fears are coming true Bryan is turning into another smiley cheesy superhero babyface that WWE loves. Everyone get ready for the reign of Super Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lol These chumps.


----------



## sexytyrone97

BATISTA :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

both Batista and Orton will probably get rematches in the next few weeks


----------



## Atletichampiones

yes Big Dave is here awesome and Randy lets hope we see a Evolution reunion and destroy that imp.


----------



## TJC93

:lmao tag titles


----------



## The Absolute

Stephanie with them Teddy Long booking skills.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

EVOLTUION!!!!!!!!1


----------



## xD7oom

Wow


----------



## NoyK

inb4 fatal-4-way


----------



## Jerichoholic274

boreton and bitchtista as tag champs?


----------



## 5*RVD

Haha, Hunter's good.


----------



## BigEMartin

CM PUNK IS NOT THERE STOP TALKING ABOUT HIM


----------



## all in all...

lol well thats random


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao :lmao

Batista/ORTON VS USOS

:troll


----------



## HiddenViolence

KO Bossy said:


> Well, its that special show of the year so I tuned in.
> 
> Hunter is clearly channeling his inner Vince. Which is good.
> 
> Those YES chants really make me want to vomit, people's standards have really fallen so far. L'il Wayne is considered a great rapper, a black dot on a white piece of paper is considered art and Daniel Bryan is considered a superstar. How sad. What happened to being an elite, once in a lifetime talent? Guess that means nothing anymore.


Bryan is one of the best in ring performers in the world. That's pretty 'elite' to me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Poor Usos


----------



## Fissiks

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Well my fears are coming true Bryan is turning into another smiley cheesy superhero bbayface that WWE loves. Everyone get ready for the reign of Super Bryan.


lol i doubt he is champion come Summer Slam.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark::mark::mark::mark: Evolution.


----------



## 20083

:batista2 You tapped out!


----------



## KingLobos

Oh shit Orton and Batista tag champs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi

Loving how all this shit from 2004 is coming together
Like it was planned


----------



## Stad

Orton and Tista gonna win the Tag Titles :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

Burying the tag titles. Nice.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Way to bury the tag titles...


----------



## truelove

orton and batista burying the tag team division lmaooo


----------



## Bambambryan

Lmaoooo randy is hilarious he just burried the tag titles


----------



## #Mark

Holy shit, Orton/Batista as tag champs is mad interesting!


----------



## Joel

"I don't care about the tag titles"

There lies the problem with this business.


----------



## RyanPelley

Ugh. Evolution, again?


----------



## Sarcasm1

Tag Titles Buried


----------



## finalnight

Tag team playas!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NewJack's Shank

No Usos gonna get squashed


----------



## birthday_massacre

way to bury the tag titles WWE after that great tag team match on the pre show at WM

ffs


----------



## AnalBleeding

Brock Lesnar is gonna take the belt from Daniel


----------



## bob311

uso's are fucked


----------



## VILLAIN

'Hey Batista, change of plans dude, you're not winning WWE Wold title anymore. You're gonna get the World tag titles now.'

Batista: I DIDN'T SIGN UP FOR THIS!


----------



## Lok

Oh sh*t!


----------



## World's Best

Day Evolution mention lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

Why does Batista get a rematch? I presumed a rematch clause only applies to the guy who lost his championship, not just a guy in the match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Batista and Orton will be tag champs!

WYATT'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H

EVOLUTION TAKING OVER :banderas


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Dem Evolution hint hints!


----------



## Angels Will Fall

THEY'RE HERE!!


----------



## Domenico

EVOLUTION


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Tag Team Division: Buried


----------



## Captain Edd

So Bootista/Orton picking up the Tag Titles, Hunter goes for the big one....Flair to return and win the IC belt? :mark:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

So........mysteries and evolutions as well as small changes..


----------



## Con27

Those two will definitley interfere with the main event


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

"I don't care about no tag titles" :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Enter the Shield.
Evolution vs the Shield is happening. Got damn.


----------



## ABrown

mini Evolution reunion :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

EVOLUTION VS SHIELD PLZ


----------



## BigWillie54

EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY!!!!!!

also

DEA-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705

Well, Usos are probably gonna lose tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos

Post-Cena burial Wyatt. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Evolution is returning! :mark: Triple H as the main champion. Orton and Batista as the tag champs, who gives a fuck about the IC belt though right


----------



## TOM MADISON

I kinda want to see Orton and Batista wins.


----------



## SoNiC007

Orton and Batista going to make sure Triple H wins?

And than.. STING saves the day.


----------



## DoubtGin

Orton & Batista to win the tag titles

would mark the fuck out


----------



## Shepard

pls be foreshadowing a shield feud hunter. pls


----------



## Hawkke

Ohh yet another Evolution tease..

Soo let's see how they go about dealing with Wyatt now.


----------



## onlytoview

What the fuck?


----------



## Annihilus

"If I wanted the tag titles, i'd take thme. I don't care about the tag titles." RIP Tag team division.


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao The crowd is clapping along to this song!!


----------



## Atletichampiones

Fuck Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes OMG the man has arrived awesome best in the world love you Bray !


----------



## watts63

They're here!


----------



## BigEMartin

can't edit this crowd haha


----------



## Vyer

That clapping!


----------



## I Came To Play

Evolution :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Crowd clapping in rhythm to the Wyatt theme :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno

:banderas 

CLAPS..

EDIT..



COLE ...STFU.....STFU PLEASE 

:floyd1


----------



## SpeedStick

holy shit HHH world champion, Randy and Batista tag champion is EVOLTUION in 2014


----------



## kokepepsi

Amber B said:


> Enter the Shield.
> Evolution vs the Shield is happening. Got damn.


MARKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome

The clapping!


----------



## RyanPelley

Is that the crowd clapping along? Awesome!


----------



## TJC93

But he lost.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

This crowd clapping al...SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE


----------



## Chrome

You can tell Bray is lovin' this crowd. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

Evolution and The Shield. Could be a great six-man war.


----------



## 20083

EVOLUTION :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12

Bray Wyatt is now over.


----------



## Londrick

HHH as World champ, Orton Batista as Tag champs? Maybe Flair can come and win the US or IC title.


----------



## Bahgawdking

where was this crowd last fucking night?


----------



## Xapury

DAT CLAPPING!


----------



## finalnight

He shoulda said New Orleans, we're still here!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CharliePrince

clap
clap
CLAP
CLAP!
:clap


----------



## Bambambryan

Evolution is a mystery


----------



## Y2J Problem

Could be good for the Uso's to get a win over these two.


----------



## Duberry

:clap


----------



## Emotion Blur

Annihilus said:


> "If I wanted the tag titles, i'd take thme. I don't care about the tag titles." RIP Tag team division.


Imagine if they offered them a US or IC Title shot :lmao


----------



## Frico

That Wyatt pop.


----------



## 5*RVD

People clapping in unison at a wrestling event is just beautiful


----------



## SoNiC007

Want Evolution to reform tonight.


----------



## Amber B

ABrown said:


>


:ti


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao :lmao Cena's gonna get crapped on


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GCA-FF

Great crowd this is. :clap


----------



## Omega_VIK

Clapping to Wyatts theme brilliant. I love this crowd.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

KO Bossy said:


> Well, its that special show of the year so I tuned in.
> 
> Hunter is clearly channeling his inner Vince. Which is good.
> 
> Those YES chants really make me want to vomit, people's standards have really fallen so far. L'il Wayne is considered a great rapper, a black dot on a white piece of paper is considered art and Daniel Bryan is considered a superstar. How sad. What happened to being an elite, once in a lifetime talent? Guess that means nothing anymore.


Wow you actually know people who think lil wayne is a great rapper?


Bryan is a superstar though


----------



## truelove

HHH just teased evolution vs the shield there


----------



## Stad

Got damn! nice!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Batista and Orton get banished to the tag division! :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The Absolute said:


> :lmao The crowd is clapping along to this song!!


They have been doing this for a while


----------



## birthday_massacre

Well i guess Big E is taking the pin in this match ha


----------



## 20083

KuritaDavion said:


> Evolution and The Shield. Could be a great six-man war.


:mark:


----------



## TJC93

If they lose again


----------



## finalnight

Bahgawdking said:


> where was this crowd last fucking night?


Crowd noises are always reduced in a stadium.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27

Bray needs to be on the mic at some point


----------



## KingLobos

Uh oh Wyatts might lose again

Oh brother


----------



## dan the marino

Guess Big E is replacing Ryback for the muscle on the Super Friends team.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowds are starting to turn the Wyatts face.


----------



## World's Best

Big E's going to eat the pin. :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Why are wyatt's being wasted of fucking sheamus cena and big d?


----------



## Emotion Blur

What a shit match :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Cena is going to get dat REAL HEAT.


----------



## hou713

I don't think Lesnar is gonna have as much heat as you guys think, people are getting over it & realizing how great that was as a historic moment.


----------



## Black Jesus

Crowd clapping along with the theme was brilliant.


----------



## cmiller4642

NEW ORLEANS we're still here


----------



## The Absolute

Crowd is gonna be _staunchly _behind the Wyatts for this match.


----------



## cmccredden

Cena vs bray 2. The reburial .


----------



## Choke2Death

Evolution reunion? :mark:

I sure as hell don't want them to job clean to the Usos. I expect a DQ finish or something.


----------



## all in all...

did i miss something? where did this match come from


----------



## Redzero

CommercialMania


----------



## Bad For Business

Wyatt's are losing again, no way is Cena and Super sheamus losing when they're together, no way WWE would allow that


----------



## Stone Hot

I hope Batista and Randy win the titles tonight.


----------



## Bambambryan

Lol big E and Shemus Cena's buddies to the rescue.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Bray will get the clean pin on Cena or Sheamus. Either way, Cena vs Wyatt at ER will be set up.


----------



## El Capitano

FFS time for Team Cena to get another win over Wyatts :no: fucking Cena needing to boost his ego for being in the midcard


----------



## Domenico

If HHH wins the title tonight, oh god. I am a HUGE Daniel Bryan mark, but I wouldn't even care if it happened. It'd be hilarious.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Londrick said:


> HHH as World champ, Orton Batista as Tag champs? Maybe Flair can come and win the US or IC title.




Flair will never wrestle another match in the WWE ever again.


----------



## LKRocks

Holy shit they'repulling all the stops tonight


----------



## legendfan97

I guess Stephanie is replacing Ric Flair.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Where's my fast forward button

oh yeah i'm watching live


----------



## KO Bossy

Big E and Sheamus are so irrelevant, they don't belong in this match.


----------



## insanitydefined

Emotion Blur said:


> Imagine if they offered them a US or IC Title shot :lmao


"The hell is a US title?" :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

2nd ad break already


----------



## KC91

Orton & Batista to win the tag titles, HHH to win the WWE WH Championship by some BS, Evolution to be reformed and feud with the Shield/Bryan?


----------



## Terminator GR

If thats the main event we can forget about Sting


----------



## Shepard

ugh Big E. They should have stuck CESARO in this unless Langston is taking the fall.


----------



## onlytoview

More ads?


----------



## LPPrince

Sheamus and Big E might get shit on just because they're going against the Wyatts and are teaming with Cena


----------



## RiverFenix

So does the Uso`s beat Batista and Orton or did HHH and that segment just bury the hell out of the whole tag division and concept?


----------



## alejbr4

i havent seen a crowd this happy in a long time


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Oh shit, Now we find out if the Wyatts are truly buried or not


----------



## HiddenViolence

Wyatt's better win.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Amber B said:


> Enter the Shield.
> Evolution vs the Shield is happening. Got damn.


That would be awesome honestly.


----------



## PacoAwesome

If there is one thing to love about post-WM Raw crowds, it's that they know who truly deserves a good reaction and a bad one.


----------



## 20083

Bray's gonna pin Big E I think


----------



## LigerJ81

The Usos losing the Titles Tonight? Why WWE Why


----------



## Leon Knuckles

orton berried the tag titles lmao :berried :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

Choke2Death said:


> Evolution reunion? :mark:
> 
> I sure as hell don't want them to job clean to the Usos. I expect a DQ finish or something.


I'd say they'll get DQ'ed for kicking too much ass, pull out the Batista Bomb/RKO combo again.


----------



## DoubtGin

Hope Evolution wins the tag titles :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Phht, that's all they have for Bray Wyatt? Pick up the win on a Raw that nobody's gonna remember instead of at WrestleMania? Pathetic. I'll bet he doesn't even pin Cena.


----------



## peowulf

Bryan D. said:


> Goddammit, I'm addicted to the monster song.


Yeah, coupled with the video package, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## J-Coke

They're going to eat Cena alive. Good thing he's not cutting a promo or is he?


----------



## Tardbasher12

alejbr4 said:


> i havent seen a crowd this happy in a long time


That's what having a good show does.


----------



## whyalwaysme?

Tonight is going to be very interesting, you have the crowd cheering Bryan, Calling Triple H an A**hole and hopefully alot more singing from the crowd. He's got the whole world, in his hands!!! Hopefully they do introduce Sting tonight! it will be an epic night tonight if we go by every other year so far!


----------



## Bambambryan

Orton has been great lately the line about not wanting the tag titles was great


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Hopefully Cena gets stretchered out tonight.


----------



## onlytoview

LPPrince said:


> Sheamus and Big E might get shit on just because they're going against the Wyatts and are teaming with Cena


And rightly so. Both of them suck


----------



## Bubba T

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


This guy is from Minnesota and apparently is good friends with some friends of mine. His facebook has blown up lol


----------



## connormurphy13

Trips: When we're on the same page, no one can beat us.

*SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA*


----------



## 20083

PacoAwesome said:


> If there is one thing to love about post-WM Raw crowds, it's that they know who truly deserves a good reaction and a bad one.


Definitely!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

legendfan97 said:


> I guess Stephanie is replacing Ric Flair.


Well, she's got the saggy tits down.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

They know they have the interest from last night's streak ending and Bryan's title win, and they're taking it all the way.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

onlytoview said:


> And rightly so. Both of them suck


:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

Erick Rowan will be the sacrificial lamb.

:


----------



## One Shed

So...Bray Wyatt lights his lantern, announces he is here, blows said lantern out but when he walks out his lantern is still lit?


----------



## Stad

Orton, Batista and Triple H all holding the titles high in the air as RAW goes off air.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, that's all they have for Bray Wyatt? Pick up the win on a Raw that nobody's gonna remember instead of at WrestleMania? Pathetic. I'll bet he doesn't even pin Cena.


You need to chill out about Wrestlemania. I would have loved for Wyatt to win as well. But even in defeat he looked really strong against Cena.


----------



## almostfamous

Evolution v the Shield is MOTY contender.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

SpeedStick said:


> what this will have mad run-ins


:russo


----------



## TOM MADISON

With this victory yestarday, Brock may become one of the biggest heel... even MORE


----------



## Black Jesus

alejbr4 said:


> i havent seen a crowd this happy in a long time


Post WM Raw is always epic.


----------



## Molfino

MITB Promo now?..


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Why the fuck 2/3 guys of the MAIN EVENT of fucking Mania are teaming up one day after for the tag team belts?


----------



## SoNiC007

Sheamus is a jobber lately.


----------



## ABrown

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So does the Uso`s beat Batista and Orton or did HHH and that segment just bury the hell out of the whole tag division and concept?


Usos will retain either by miscommunication/bickering or a no contest


----------



## PacoAwesome

insanitydefined said:


> "The hell is a US title?" :lmao
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I read that in Batista's voice.


----------



## Screwball

connormurphy13 said:


> Trips: When we're on the same page, no one can beat us.
> 
> *SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA*


That quote was foreshadowing like a mofo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Stad said:


> Orton, Batista and Triple H all holding the titles high in the air as RAW goes off air.


:yum: This needs to happen


----------



## Tardbasher12

Cena gets buried by the crowd.


----------



## TJC93

'HHH isn't winning :lmao' 

Just like Brocks wasn't winning


----------



## *Eternity*

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Well, she's got the saggy tits down.


:lmao:lmao






















:trips


----------



## kariverson

New Evolution is gathering the belts then they get stuck on the US title  The Hounds.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Sheamus vs Upside Down Sheamus!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Those boos. That's amazing.


----------



## cmiller4642

CENA HEEL TURN!


----------



## BigEMartin

IWasJustFrontin said:


> Why the fuck 2/3 guys of the MAIN EVENT of fucking Mania are teaming up one day after for the tag team belts?


Evolution is a mystery


----------



## KingLobos

Sheamus is so damn corny. Smiling bastard.


----------



## Domenico

Dem Cena boos


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Wyatt's vs the muscle boys


----------



## CharliePrince

them boos!

LOL

booed out the building

it's louder than his theme song


----------



## Total Package

Putting the tag champs over by having them face main eventers. Tag division really is making a come back.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TOM MADISON said:


> With this victory yestarday, Brock may become one of the biggest heel... even MORE


And that is what they want for when he faces DB at summmerslam for the wWE title


----------



## Bad For Business

Those boos for Cena :lmao


This guy is face of the company?


----------



## Black Jesus

:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4 :cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4:cena4


----------



## Captain Edd

YOU CAN'T STOP HIM


----------



## Bambambryan

Lol fuck off cole


----------



## Hawkke

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

And not Tista!
:cena


----------



## Duberry

john cena suuuuuucks chant


----------



## 20083

Can't wait for the title match and Lesnar's segment!


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

cena :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

Here comes the most pushed baby face who 99% of the crowd hates.


----------



## Edgehead41190

connormurphy13 said:


> Trips: When we're on the same page, no one can beat us.
> 
> *SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA*


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cmccredden

Shield vs Evolution would be amazing. And considering they had a match against kane last night it would make some sense too. Please let this be the plan.


----------



## hazuki

YES THEIR SINGING WIH THE THEME!


----------



## connormurphy13

almostfamous said:


> Evolution v the Shield is MOTY contender.


Nope. Should be another burial along the lines of Shield vs. NAO/Kane


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao That Cena love.


----------



## Kratosx23

Oddball said:


> You need to chill out about Wrestlemania. I would have loved for Wyatt to win as well. But even in defeat he looked really strong against Cena.


Why the fuck should I? I'm not gonna just roll over and let WWE bury Bray Wyatt. Their meaningless wins at Raws and B PPV's don't mean anything. WrestleMania wins are historic, they make people.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Big E got da jobber entrance lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

What is the crowding chanting?


----------



## PacoAwesome

lol this crowd!


----------



## xRedx

DAT CENA POP


----------



## RetepAdam.

LMFAO.

They're actually singing "John Cena suuuuuuuucks" to his theme. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi

THEY FINALLY DID IT


----------



## Y2-Jerk

John Cena sucks :lmao thank you


----------



## Jerichoholic274

He's not polarizing cole...he's just hated.


----------



## TJQ

Cena is such a twatnugget


----------



## Domenico

Were they humming Cena's song? :lmao


----------



## Clique

The crowd was singing "John Cena Sucks" to his theme :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

What was the crowd chanting during Cena's entrance?


----------



## O Fenômeno

:ti

Cena,Sheamus,Big E finna get shat on.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## World's Best

:selfie God they try their damnedest to back Cena. Even JBL the "heel" commentator.


----------



## SUPER HANS

ba bada baaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

I think they're singing "John Cena suuuucckkks" during the part of the song. That's fucking awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lets go Wyatts


----------



## Flawless Victory

OH MY GOD...FINALLY...FINALLY THEY'RE DOING THE JOHN CENA SUCKS ALONG TO HIS MUSIC :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duberry

Rangers fans and their cringey signs :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LETS GO WYATT


----------



## Dopeeey

My homies Cena and Bray. Based crowd tonight :dance


----------



## Chan Hung

Omega_VIK said:


> What is the crowding chanting?


HOLY SHIT, the JOHN CENA SUCKS CHANT during CENA's SONG..

*FINALLY a crowd got it!!!*


----------



## Jmacz

DID THEY JUST FUCKING DO THE JOHN CENA SUCKS THING?


----------



## Bad For Business

Lets go Wyatt chants


----------



## VILLAIN

fella always gets shitted on at every post-wm raw :L


----------



## Gretchen

This crowd :banderas


----------



## barnesk9

They are definitely muting the crowd right now


----------



## SP103

I bet we have all sang "John Cena Sucks" to his theme. Well done #AfterWMRaw crowd.


----------



## KakeRock

They are singing it!! Hahaha


----------



## Arcade

Finally it happens. They chanted John Cena Sucks to his song.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lets go Wyatts chant from 100% of the crowd

:ti


----------



## CharliePrince

LETS GO WYATT!!

LETS GO WYATT!!!

 Face Turn

#Winning


----------



## hng13

New Orleans ain't playin with Cena tonight haha!!! Booing that fool out the building. Singing "John Cena Sucks" along with the theme is excellent.


----------



## 20083

Awesome crowd, as expected!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

LET'S GO WYATT


----------



## RetepAdam.

Omega_VIK said:


> What is the crowding chanting?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Cena haters got pissed seeing that shirt lmfao


----------



## SpeedStick

keep cheering for him watch WWE turn him into another boring babyface


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Lol @ the "Boring Brothers" getting booed!


----------



## Black Jesus

Crowd trying hard to out-do last year's crowd :banderas


----------



## KingLobos

LOL YES boo Sheamus BOO HIM


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Wernt they singing john cena sucks with the music lol?


----------



## Frico

Cena sinking Sheamus and Big E with his heat as well. Wyatts are OVER!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12

Sheamus is going to rip off Bray Wyatt's shirt.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

Lheurch said:


> So...Bray Wyatt lights his lantern, announces he is here, blows said lantern out but when he walks out his lantern is still lit?


Yes just like every other time they've entered the arena. Yes it's confusing, but its the WWE don't over analyze things so much.


----------



## CharliePrince

lmfao this crowd shitting all over Cena

any move, any punch, anything Cena does = FUCK YOU CENA

BOOOOO

lolol


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Wish the three fellas on commentary would hush and let me listen to the crowd.


----------



## SUPER HANS

nobody likes you sheamus


----------



## Chrome

GINGER BATTLE!!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Cena getting booed :mark:

I'm just glad Cena is busy with this horrible feud so Daniel Bryan can rule the main event.


----------



## RetepAdam.

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> fella always gets shitted on at every post-wm raw :L


Probably because he's garbage as a face.


----------



## The Absolute

Sheamus taunting the fucking crowd. :lmao


----------



## Amber B

Not even fucking close to Piper.


----------



## 20083

Were they singing John Cena Sucks along with his theme? haha


----------



## truelove

Sheamus and Cena are beyond hated by this crowd


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Rofl baby faces getting booed to shit. WWE, this is a sign that maybe you aren't handling your stars very well.


----------



## Molfino

Best crowd.


----------



## CamillePunk

Does this storyline make sense to anyone?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cesaro is going to get a huge pop tonight, I can't wait


----------



## dan the marino

:jose Thank you crowd.


----------



## RAB

CharliePrince said:


> lmfao this crowd shitting all over Cena
> 
> any move, any punch, anything Cena does = FUCK YOU CENA
> 
> BOOOOO
> 
> lolol


Over a year later from your stupid as fuck Rocky posts, I still fucking hate the way you post.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

even ROWAN is over.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Lets Go Wyatt chants :mark:

Sheamus, Big E and CENA getting that HEAT.


----------



## TJQ

RetepAdam. said:


>


I would not be against this becoming normal during his entrance.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Hahahahaha them boos!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

This is hilarious. Not a cheer for any of the 'faces'


----------



## sexytyrone97

BOO! (1) BOO! (2) BOO! (3) :lmao


----------



## whyalwaysme?

That crowd tho!! :clap


----------



## Total Package

"Rowan is a moose."

Huh?


----------



## WWE

Even Big E is getting booed..


----------



## Flawless Victory

Instead of counting...they're booing :lmao I've NEVER seen that...EVER!! :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol two gingers going at it. I thought gingers were supposed to stick together.


----------



## El Capitano

All three faces getting shit on


----------



## Your_Solution

Cesaro to get presented his trophy by Hogan! Cool moment


----------



## VILLAIN

Fucking hell at Big E


----------



## birthday_massacre

truelove said:


> Sheamus and Cena are beyond hated by this crowd


They are the two most protected guys in the WWE. That is why.


----------



## Lok

JEESH!


----------



## Mr Poifect

I feel a bit sorry for Sheamus here. He always gets thrown in to these sort of matches against smark crowds.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao

WWE ruined Sheamus by having him destroy half the roster,win the title, and squash Bryan at Mania.


----------



## dan the marino

Amber B said:


> Not even fucking close to Piper.


I think he said Pied Piper to be fair.

Eh look, Big E is able to get cheered.


----------



## DoubtGin

Big E earning that pop.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Impressive.


----------



## Vårmakos

Big E getting that hot reaction.


----------



## 20083

:lol Loving Sheamus taunting the crowd!


----------



## Clique

Showing Big E some support


----------



## Edgehead41190

Big E getting some love:mark::mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12

Big E should be doing more power moves. He's the strongest guy on the roster and the only show of strength that he does is a backbreaker.


----------



## Gretchen

Wish crowds were like this every show and not once a year.


----------



## 260825

Big E got cheers for the feat of strength.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Total Package said:


> "Rowan is a moose."
> 
> Huh?


Cole has an animal nickname fetish.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Sting is sat in the front row!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I can't wait till batista comes out. it's gonna be brilliant.


----------



## Arcade

Big E got the lesser of the boos.


----------



## Redzero

dat pop for Harper


----------



## PacoAwesome

Harper got a good reaction.


----------



## WrestlinFan

birthday_massacre said:


> Cesaro is going to get a huge pop tonight, I can't wait


*isn't on show*

I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## LigerJ81

Aww I wanted to see Harper vs Big E


----------



## Striketeam

THE TITANTRON JUST FLASHED. WAS THAT WHO I THINK IT WAS? #ELDERLYCLOWN #WRESTLESWITHSHIRTON


----------



## jcmmnx

This crowd is goat.


----------



## barnesk9

Big E the only face getting a face reaction and listen to these boos for Cena my goodness


----------



## World's Best

Reminiscent of that 2006 ECW Anti-Cena crowd. Fucking amazing :mark:


----------



## Joel

YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH :harper


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

What is that move called?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

THIS CROWD THO


----------



## birthday_massacre

Luke Harper has been impressing me more and more.


----------



## Bambambryan

Wow so many commercials


----------



## CharliePrince

lol ive never seen this bad a john cena reaction

he's seriously getting shat on

LMFAO FACE FIRST ON THE MAT AND THE CROWD CHEERED

hahahaha this is great


----------



## BarneyArmy

This crowd.

:moyes1


----------



## whyalwaysme?

Return of EVOLUTION? I heard Ric Flair is there tonight so i hope so!!!! :ex:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Holy shit, another commercial.


----------



## watts63

Like how Big E earned a pop.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Fuck off with the advert.


----------



## gamegenie

Tardbasher12 said:


> Big E should be doing more power moves. He's the strongest guy on the roster and the only show of strength that he does is a backbreaker.


list some moves you think he should be doing.


----------



## PRODIGY

Damn they loving the Wyatts.


----------



## O Fenômeno

COMMERCIAL DURING THIS MATCH??????????

:floyd1 :vince3


----------



## H

Bray tags in and they go to commercial :ti


----------



## KingLobos

What the freaking hell????

And ad???????


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Harper is pretty awesome shame he doesn't get more credit


----------



## 5*RVD

Do they really think we don't see Sting sitting in the front row?!


----------



## cmiller4642

This crowd is great lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

Arcade said:


> Big E got the lesser of the boos.


he hasn't been super pushed like the other two...yet


----------



## almostfamous

This crowd is so fun.


----------



## 260825

RFWHC said:


> Wish crowds were like this every show and not once a year.


I wish WWE put as much thought & effort into their programming more than once a year haha.


----------



## kariverson

Lol at Orton/Batista Crushing the Usos.


----------



## Joseph92

So the question is will this trend keep up? Or will they start cheering Cena again next week?


----------



## Captain Edd

Striketeam said:


> THE TITANTRON JUST FLASHED. WAS THAT WHO I THINK IT WAS? #ELDERLYCLOWN #WRESTLESWITHSHIRTON


:lmao


----------



## vegasmann

terrible when did they Wyatt get so big


----------



## TJC93

So WWE finally acknowledge the post-mania RAW as a no fucks to give one?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Booing the fuck outta Cena and Sheamus. I love it


----------



## Bahgawdking

A FUCKING COMMERCIAL WHEN THE MAN STEPS IN THE RING? THATS VINCE GIVING US A BIG FUCK YOU


----------



## BigEMartin

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Sting is sat in the front row!


no he's not


----------



## ConnorMCFC

STING IN THE FRONT ROW!!


----------



## 20083

Damn, what a crowd! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lol @ the "Boring Brothers" getting booed!


They're both better in ring performers than Drew. Just saying.


----------



## LPPrince

This crowd is so good

I want them inside of me

Via my ears


----------



## Moscow08

Fucking hell, this crowd are so cool and edgy, booing the faces and cheering the heels. They know their wrestling these guys.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I fucking love this. Proves to WWE that they are mismanaging characters, that's why faces are getting booed and heels are getting deafening cheers.

I just wish WWE would acknowledge it and do somethin about it


----------



## Bad For Business

Cena is so hated, how does he sell so much merch? WWE must be fiddling the numbers


----------



## SUPER HANS

dem adverts, how do English fans watch this every week?


----------



## Choke2Death

Man, this crowd is fucking nuts! :lol


----------



## Hawkke

I maybe, maybe see Big E eating the Pin from Bray leading him to an IC title shot, then again on the other hand I maybe, maybe high from lack of oxygen to my brain.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Lmao that don't text and drive commercial caught me of guard


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Damn ads...


----------



## birthday_massacre

WrestlinFan said:


> *isn't on show*
> 
> I wouldn't put it past them.


He is being presented the Andre the Giant trophy from Hulk Hogan


----------



## TheWFEffect




----------



## gamegenie

watts63 said:


> Like how Big E earned a pop.


He was doing some super stuff, I was shocked when he leaped in the air to do rolling sweep.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Arcade said:


> Big E got the lesser of the boos.


Big E is a strong man's Cesaro... :


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Love this crowd


----------



## whyalwaysme?

Im hoping for this tonight!!!


----------



## Screwball

beasting


----------



## Superhippy

Great crowd. I had to come home from New Orleans today but it was a party all weekend. People are going to be begging the WWE to go back to New Orleans every year now.


----------



## 20083

:lol They're openly acknowledging that post-Raw crowds chant for whoever they want finally!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

WWE should have a deal with USA Network that the Raw after WrestleMania can be commercial free.


----------



## hazuki

fuck were missing them sing "hes got the whole world in his hands"


----------



## Jerichoholic274

TheGMofGods said:


> They're both better in ring performers than Drew. Just saying.


Mcintyre is leagues more athletic than sheamus.


----------



## Atletichampiones

This crowd is awesome shitting on everything Cena does brilliant.


----------



## Dougwertz

Wrastlemondu said:


> I wish WWE put as much thought & effort into their programming more than once a year haha.



Truth brotha! Just imagined if titles were constantly tossed around like before.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Totally feeling the crowd. 

Come on, Sting. Tonight is the night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the fuck should I? I'm not gonna just roll over and let WWE bury Bray Wyatt. Their meaningless wins at Raws and B PPV's don't mean anything. WrestleMania wins are historic, they make people.


That Miz WM win over Cena made him into a superstar...

I agree with you that a win now does nothing for Wyatt. But the only thing that makes people are whether Vince and the writers give a damn about you, regardless if it's WM or NXT.


----------



## Bret Hart

Can someone post the picture of Sting in the front row?


----------



## Dopeeey

Odafin Tutuola said:


> Bray tags in and they go to commercial :ti


Thats what i was saying xD :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bad For Business said:


> Cena is so hated, how does he sell so much merch? WWE must be fiddling the numbers


The kids love him and that is pretty much it.

Post WM crowds are always true wrestling fans and not causals. 

Its just like how Justin Beiber is so hated by everyone but sells millions of albums.

Kids


----------



## Usernam3

Front row Sting trolling the World!


----------



## Tardbasher12

gamegenie said:


> list some moves you think he should be doing.


Powerbombs
Overhead belly to belly suplexes
Several suplexes in a row
Atomic Drops
A finisher that actually looks like it hurts and showcases strength.


----------



## SP103

Senor Sour Vs original Sin Cara WM31. 

Book. that. shit.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Moscow08 said:


> Fucking hell, this crowd are so cool and edgy, booing the faces and cheering the heels. They know their wrestling these guys.


It is not only because they are faces. It is because they are uninteresting fucks whereas the wyatts are actually interesting


----------



## 20083

I wish I was there


----------



## connormurphy13

I swear to Bloody Christ on the Cross if Wyatts don't win tonight...

:tucker2


----------



## GCA-FF

ConnorMCFC said:


> STING IN THE FRONT ROW!!


Wut??? I missed it. :shocked:


----------



## AlexMarth

there is no way Sting is just sitting there


----------



## amhlilhaus

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> even ROWAN is over.


they should, he plays his part perfectly, which is all you can expect.:woolcock


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LETS GO HARPER


----------



## KuritaDavion

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> WWE should have a deal with USA Network that the Raw after WrestleMania can be commercial free.


Why would they not want to make money on the day after their biggest show?


----------



## DoubtGin

that support for Harper


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Let's go Harper chants :lenny


----------



## Domenico

Let's go Harper chants


----------



## HHHbkDX

GOAT CROWD :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Superhippy

Joel said:


> That Miz WM win over Cena made him into a superstar...
> 
> I agree with you that a win now does nothing for Wyatt. But the only thing that makes people are whether Vince and the writers give a damn about you, regardless if it's WM or NXT.


The ultimate test win or lose is how the crowd reacts afterwards. Some guy named Stone Cold Steve Austin lost at WM13 and it jump started his career.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Let's go Harper chants!!!!


----------



## truelove

Wyatts going over the super team


----------



## 20083

hazuki said:


> fuck were missing them sing "hes got the whole world in his hands"


:cuss: Dammit I wanna be there!


----------



## Bad For Business

I hope the crowd don't wear themselves out, we need them to shit on the filler pieces later


----------



## SUPER HANS

Love the sweaty gypsy look that Harper has


----------



## Y2-Jerk

"lets go harper" love this crowd


----------



## jewels14

Just saw a guy with a baseball up in the rafters, must be a fan. Anyways back to the match.


----------



## ABrown

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Big E is a strong man's Cesaro... :


I'd bet money Cesaro is stronger than Big E



whyalwaysme? said:


> Im hoping for this tonight!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Harper's great in the ring


----------



## CharliePrince

LETS GO HARPER!
LETS GO HARPER!!!

my favorite member of the Wyatts!!!

LETS GO HAR PER!!!


----------



## The Absolute

Jerry acknowledging the crowd's behind the Wyatts! I half expected him to say "Let's go Cena."


----------



## 5*RVD

I love Luke Harper, that guy is fantastic. Amazing looks and really good in the ring for his size.


----------



## sexytyrone97

Sting in the front row. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lets go Harper chant


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Someone with a Sting-painted face in the front row :troll:


----------



## RyanPelley

Apparently the Wyatts are into voodoo. JBL sucks.


----------



## Dougwertz

It's sting wearing Crowe make up. He's going to take off the Crowe make up to reveal warrior make up. And then kill em all


----------



## KakeRock

Guy with the sting mask


----------



## TJC93

I'm so happy this crowd is being awesome but respectful


----------



## TJQ

I love seeing Cena sell DDTs, they always look great.


----------



## Xapury

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DoubtGin

HES GOT THE WHOLE WORLD IN HIS HANDS


----------



## theatb

This crowd just adds to the aura that the night already had!


----------



## Saved_masses

that guy with the sting face paint isn't moving hahahaha


----------



## kokepepsi

And I finally learn which one is Harper and Rowen


----------



## Kazz

Fans singing "He's got the whole world..." during the break https://vine.co/v/M5ale6bmFHq


----------



## -XERO-

:lmao


----------



## BigEMartin

AlexMarth said:


> there is no way Sting is just sitting there


its a dude dressed like him chill. theres also a guy dressed like hogan


----------



## bjnelson19705

He's got the whole damn world.


----------



## criipsii

The commentators selling every chant


----------



## Bubba Chuck

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Someone with a Sting-painted face in the front row :troll:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H

He's Got the Whole World in His Hands :mark:

If the faces win :ti


----------



## World's Best

Did Lawler just make a beastiality joke??


----------



## VILLAIN

Lol at Sting guy in front row.


----------



## ABrown

:ti looked like Bray was corpsing?


----------



## J-Coke

Why is it just the TV side that sways? The whole arena should do it.


----------



## Frico

I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS CROWD!!!!


----------



## Ledg

HE'S GOT THE WHOLE WORLD IN HIS HAAAAAAAAAAAANDS!!!


----------



## dan the marino

:lol @ Lawler setting up a joke and not knowing where to go with the punchline.


----------



## 20083

ashes11 said:


> Love the sweaty gypsy look that Harper has


Agreed completely. That old vest looks likes its seen generations of whiskey and mud :lol


----------



## KingLobos

Bray is so freaking awesome


----------



## gamegenie

Usernam3 said:


> Front row Sting trolling the World!


lol I see him.


I see a couple of Stings in he crowd.


----------



## hazuki

That sting guy is a fan probably


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bray stomping a mudhole into Cena! :austin:


----------



## TJC93

RyanPelley said:


> Apparently the Wyatts are into voodoo. JBL sucks.



Guess you missed there WM entrance


----------



## Bad For Business

ABrown said:


> :ti looked like Bray was corpsing?


Send for the man


----------



## Total Package

This crowd is GOAT.


----------



## Bahgawdking

king not even making the punchlines for his corny jokes anyomre


----------



## Lok

:lol


----------



## Angels Will Fall

loving this!! hahaha


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

JOHN CENA SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## AlexMarth

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Someone with a Sting-painted face in the front row :troll:



lmao asking to be kicked out


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Hahaahahahahaha


----------



## quadsas

hahahaha that Sting guy, fuck that hilarious


----------



## The Absolute

THAT "JOHN CENA SUCKS" CHANT!!! :ti


----------



## El Capitano

:lmao: loving the John Cena Sucks chant


----------



## Joel

This crowd though :banderas


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

THIS CROWD.


----------



## alejbr4

remember when a lot of ppl said that husky harris would never last 6 months.....lmfao


----------



## truelove

this crowd is fucking amazing


----------



## amhlilhaus

birthday_massacre said:


> They are the two most protected guys in the WWE. That is why.


cena, then del rio, then sheamus


----------



## Stad

Crowds amazing!


----------



## birthday_massacre

if only the fans were like this every week


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

This. Is. AWESOME WURPIWEPRIUWPIFUJPWJEIPUJWROILUWJ


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Michael Cole said Evolution!!!

John Cena sucks, John Cena sucks,


----------



## Chrome

GO CENA SUCK! GO CENA SUCK!! :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince

what're they chanting???


----------



## Jerichoholic274

This is absolutely amazing. NO ONE in that arena likes Cena.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

How can you not turn John heel


----------



## Amber B

I don't know if I love this crowd or want to punch all of them in the throat.


----------



## RetepAdam.

They're trying to make "John Cena suuuuuuuucks" the new chant this year.

And I'm all the fuck about it. :lmao


----------



## Domenico

John cena sucks chants :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12

Wait, was the crowd just singing "John Cena sucks"
:mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Now they're singing "John Cena sucks" to the tune of his theme. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

"John Cena Sucks" :lmao I can't


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

That's a new chant


----------



## PRODIGY

:lmao at the crowd singing John Cena sucks.


----------



## VILLAIN

OHHH CENAAA SUCKSSSSS,, OHHHH CENAAA SUCKS (8) HAHAHA


----------



## whyalwaysme?

"John Cena Sucks, John Cena Sucks, John Cena Sucks" haha i love post WM crowds!!


----------



## Irish Jet

Singing Cena's theme saying he sucks. :lmao :lmao :lmao

This is incredible.


----------



## H

chanting John Cena sucks :lmao


----------



## Bob Lincoln

Holy shit I've never heard the John Cenaaa suuuuucks "themesong chant" on tv before.


----------



## Xapury

John cena suck!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arcade

Lol this is amazing. :lmao


----------



## BigWillie54

KakeRock said:


> Guy with the sting mask


lol if that's sting with a sting mask again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr. Jones

They're doing it during the match. I've been waiting years for this


----------



## NoyK

"John Cena Suuuuuuucks
John Cena Suuuuuuucks"

GOAT crowd :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Guys.. it may not be a fan, it can still be Sting sitting at the front row. Remember?


----------



## SUPER HANS

this is fantastic


----------



## 20083

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> :lol @ Lawler setting up a joke and not knowing where to go with the punchline.


:lmao


----------



## Moscow08

#1Peep4ever said:


> It is not only because they are faces. It is because they are uninteresting fucks whereas the wyatts are actually interesting


Bray is interesting, the other two are passable......

The crowd are being predictable, nothing original to see here. Things will be back to normal next week.


----------



## dan the marino

Who the heck is chanting let's go Cena? How dare you.


----------



## barnesk9

Takertheman said:


> Now they're singing "John Cena sucks" to the tune of his theme. :lmao


Fucking great


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I really hope "John Cena suuuuucks!" catches on :lol

Could be the new Kurt Angle theme.


----------



## Gretchen

This is great. :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

this crowd crazy the say voices saying lets go cena , cena sucks


----------



## LigerJ81

They're Singing Cena Sucks with his Theme :cena3


----------



## Y2J Problem

Sting :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

They're singing and swaying to "John Cena sux". roflmao AND drowning out the piped in Let's go Cena..


----------



## Dougwertz

I can't watch the match. I keep looking at sting


----------



## Choke2Death

"John Cena sucks" chants :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

Why can't crowds be like this more often and not just after WM?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Little kids chanting for :cena2 Golden Boy but you can barely hear them :ti


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

WHAT IS YOUR MALFUNCTION?! xD xD


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If The Wyatt's lose this match (Wyatt's vs Cena/Big E/Sheamus) tonight, it will be worse than Lesnar ending The Streak. Seriously.


----------



## Filthy Casual

Dat Pure Cena Hatred :wyatt


----------



## CharliePrince

not a single person in the arena tonight cheers for John Cena, LOL!

this is amazing

lol!! cena getting shat on like i never seen


----------



## HHHbkDX

LOL at the guy in the front row with the sting facepaint :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell

TJQ said:


> I love seeing Cena sell DDTs, they always look great.


Cena sells DDTs and piledrivers like a boss. He looks dead every time, which is how you should after getting your head nailed into the mat. Even Pedigrees and GTSs looked good, because he plays dead really well.


----------



## hazuki

This crowd did it first


----------



## KingLobos

God I hate Sheamus


----------



## birthday_massacre

amhlilhaus said:


> cena, then del rio, then sheamus


Not anymore since Del Rio is leaving and has been jobbing a lot lately


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Ginger vs ginger


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Lawler acknowledges the faint "Let's go Cena" chant fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion

Very few times has a hot tag been booed so bad.


----------



## 20083

:lmao :lmao :lmao This fucking crowd man!


----------



## gamegenie

Save us Y2J sign spotted.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Jerichoholic274 said:


> This is absolutely amazing. NO ONE in that arena likes Cena.


"Let's go Cena!"

*"CENA SUCKS!"*

"Let's go Cena!"

*"CENA SUCKS!"*


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Moscow08 said:


> Bray is interesting, the other two are passable......
> 
> The crowd are being predictable, nothing original to see here. Things will be back to normal next week.


Harper's also a GREAT worker. He can do some awesome shit for a guy his size.


----------



## xRedx

This crowd:


----------



## Irish Jet

THAT CESARO SECTION SIGN 

:mark:


----------



## VRsick

lol thats pretty sweet of sheamus.


----------



## Black Jesus

Sheamus trolling the crowd lel


----------



## guardplay320

"Can we take this crowd with us?"

"I don't think John would like that."

What should have been a "vintage" JBL response: "Forget Cena. This crowd is best for business."


----------



## Teach

WE WANT STING sign!


----------



## autechrex

Kazz said:


> Fans singing "He's got the whole world..." during the break https://vine.co/v/M5ale6bmFHq


Can someone explain this? I mean I know the song but why sing it here?


----------



## Medicaid

I didn't know faces mocked heels.


----------



## Fissiks

lol the camera missed every single shot in that sequence.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

We Want Sting sign


----------



## KakeRock

Damn Harpers all black pupils looks like he's on drugs


----------



## GCA-FF

Is Sheamus begging to turn heel via crowd like Bootista???


----------



## Stad

STRAPS DOWN, TITS OUT.


----------



## Billy Kidman

It's not Sting, but whoever is in the front row is creeping me the fuck out.


----------



## x096

Who ever that is in the sting mask does not give a fuck. He has had that same expression the whole match lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Should Bray go after Big e's title?


----------



## 20083

Z. Kusano said:


> Lawler acknowledges the faint "Let's go Cena" chant fpalm


:lawler


----------



## Total Package

Harper is awesomely talented for a big guy.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Awesome match


----------



## Arcade

autechrex said:


> Can someone explain this? I mean I know the song but why sing it here?


Bray sang the song at Wrestlemania.


----------



## birthday_massacre

autechrex said:


> Can someone explain this? I mean I know the song but why sing it here?


Because Bray sings it some of the time during his promos


----------



## cmccredden

Dude with the sting face paint has not flinched once all match.


----------



## jcmmnx

Holy shit at this match.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

wyatts taking it to the next level!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Awesome RAW so far.


----------



## ABrown

:banderas harper


----------



## hng13

Wyatts going over the superteam!!! :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin

"bray wyatt is buried" where y'all at that said that


----------



## Unorthodox

Sting hasn't moved once


----------



## SP103

Bray Wyatt is a fat fuck.


----------



## TJC93

That Sting guy actually gives no fucks :lmao


----------



## RaymerWins

We can't have our two darlings, Sheamus and Cena take a pin... Make Big E take the fall. - WWE Logic


----------



## The Absolute

Bray's gonna kill you!!


----------



## Tardbasher12

Wyatt's on a tantrum


----------



## TheWFEffect

Haven't heard king in years sound so hyped.


----------



## Champ

bray is gonna kill you :lmao


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Wyatt's gonna get ya? haha


----------



## Bad For Business

Bray is gonna kill you chants


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Wyatt's gonna kill you!" :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

There you go, Bray. A meaningless win on a forgettable Raw to make up for your loss at WRESTLEMANIA.

These people.....

And he pinned the useless geek. Shows what they think of Bray Wyatt. It REALLY does. Cena couldn't even take the pin on *RAW*.


----------



## Captain Edd

Wyatts gonna kill you :lol


----------



## Lok

Brays gonna' kill you! :lol


----------



## RE: Wrestling

Bray's Gonna Kill You! :lmao


----------



## Edgehead41190

"Bray's gonna kill you" chants! f


----------



## whyalwaysme?

Brays gonna kill ya! Brays gonna kill ya! haha omfg


----------



## MutableEarth

Bray's gonna get ya! :lol


----------



## VILLAIN

BRAYSSSSSSSSS GONA KILL YOU


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Are they chanting Bray's gonna kill him? :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam.

BRAY'S GONNA KILLLL YOU...

BRAY'S GONNA KILLLL YOU...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

BRAYS GONNA KILL YOU CHANTS OH MY FUCKING GOD THIS IS HILARIOUS!!


----------



## syxxpac

seen a couple of sting signs and paintings...:mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Brays going to kill you!


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Bray's going to kill you. Somewhere Joe is crying into a buffet line.


----------



## Mr Poifect

That's my favourite chant ever right there " Bray is gonna kill you..."


----------



## HBtaKer

"Bray's gonna kill you!" I love this crowd.


----------



## 20083

BRAY IS GONNA KILL YOU!


----------



## DoubtGin

that was such a convincing win from the Wyatts


----------



## THANOS

"Brayyyy's gonnnnnnaaaa killl youuu" :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

autechrex said:


> Can someone explain this? I mean I know the song but why sing it here?


Because Bray has been singing it for the last few weeks


----------



## criipsii

autechrex said:


> Can someone explain this? I mean I know the song but why sing it here?


I think Bray sung it in a promo


----------



## kokepepsi

THIS CROWD


----------



## KingLobos

Good they won


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

Wow they gave them a huge face run at the end of the match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"Bray is gonna kill you!" :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BRAYS GONNA KILL YOU! :lmao


----------



## NoyK

"Bray is gonna kill you...." chants :lmao

And Wyatt wins, fuck yes.


----------



## Black Jesus

I was wondering who would take the pin unk2


----------



## LKRocks

WYATTS GONNA KILL YOU


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wyatts going to kill you chants.


----------



## gamegenie

IC Champ gets buried again. Thanks to Cena and the Wyatt family.


----------



## LPPrince

THIS RAW SO FAR IS THE FUCKING BEST


----------



## TKOK

this crowd :banderas


----------



## Hawkke

Holy Crap! I guessed right for once!! :lol

"Bray's gonna get you! Brays gonna get you!" This awesome crowd.


----------



## LigerJ81

Bray is The New Samoa Joe


----------



## SUPER HANS

Brays gonna kill you 

hahahaha


----------



## dmccourt95

Stings in the front row


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bray should have won last night UGH.

If you wanted Cena to get a win give him the rematch win at ER


----------



## H

:mark: :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

you know they changed the outcome based on the crowd shitting on cena sheamus and big e tonight

LOL!


----------



## almostfamous

Bray's gonna kill you!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Those "Bray is gonna kill you chants" were epic and Dat Clapping!


----------



## watts63

And Big E is dead!


----------



## TJQ

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hng13

Wyatt's gonna kill you :mark: holy shit man this crowd!!!


----------



## Xapury

The sting guy :lmao


----------



## AlexMarth

Huh? what was that titantron flash


----------



## The Absolute

Dat swaying from the crowd tho. Almost had me in tears.


----------



## Dougwertz

Sting has 0 reaction lol


----------



## Swark

B-but Cena buried Wyatt last night.

Did he fuck!


----------



## 5*RVD

Haha, the Sting guy just sitting there motionless. Somebody's having fun in the front row.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Get in Wyatts are awesome just give him the WWE title, he's the man who this company should be built around.


----------



## Gretchen

Wish I was part of this crowd.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Top match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

That match fucking RULED!


----------



## Amber B

Damn :ti


----------



## WrayBryatt

And that's why cena won. They knew Wyatt would be over the next night

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesCurtis24

They went over clean. That was an incredible match


----------



## Kabraxal

Come back to see the Wyatts and the crowd on fire... gotta love crowds like this.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

This Raw has been phenomenal!!


----------



## J-Coke

The WWE doesn't know how to book their midcard champions le sigh...


----------



## #Mark

I honestly don't think RAW would ever be boring if we had this crowd every week.


----------



## ggd

Amazing match.


----------



## 20083

What a fucking amazing crowd!


----------



## GothicBohemian

So can we now put an end to the “Wyatt was buried by Cena” nonsense that started after last night? WWE obviously loves him and the whole Wyatt Family is over with the majority of the crowd in part because they’ve been put up against Cena. 

That was great. Super audience and a top match that put things back closer to even between Wyatt and Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger

OK THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING. That overness! :mark:


----------



## Arcade

Nice match.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Wyatts gonna kill youuu


----------



## PRODIGY

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Bray's going to kill you. Somewhere Joe is crying into a buffet line.


:lmao You wrong for that.


----------



## Joseph92

Captain Ed said:


> Wyatts gonna kill you :lol


Can't come up with something new? They need to take Samoa Joe's chant?


----------



## autechrex

Arcade said:


> Bray sang the song at Wrestlemania.


Oh shit, must've missed that.


----------



## gamegenie

All Daniel Bryan has to do is bring in an equalizer. Get disqualified. He keeps the title.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There you go, Bray. A meaningless win on a forgettable Raw to make up for your loss at WRESTLEMANIA.
> 
> These people.....
> 
> And he pinned the useless geek. Shows what they think of Bray Wyatt. It REALLY does. Cena couldn't even take the pin on *RAW*.


fpalm

Change your name to RHAEGAR TARGARYEN...moody,sulking ass dude man.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Someone check on the sting guy in front row he aint moved at all.


----------



## bjnelson19705

fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13

J-Coke said:


> The WWE doesn't know how to book their midcard champions le sigh...


Yeah 1-800-Fella should've taken the pin for once.


----------



## syxxpac

that sting dude is just sitting their not moving lol


----------



## TJC93

Imagine how weird it would be if it was actually Sting :lmao


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

LOL and people were worried that Bray was gonna lose momentum after losing to Cena last nite


----------



## wjd1989

Seamus should have been pinned, not Big E.

Fantastic match though!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

What did you do the first time you got fired Jerry?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Lawler, you wouldn't be able to get another job without telling your employers that you are a registered sex offender.

:lawler


----------



## LPPrince

Eat shit faces


----------



## Paul12907

This crowd wins 2 cookies sandwiching another cookie.

They are THAT awesome


----------



## Dirk504

My hometown, New Orleans representing tonight!


----------



## Annihilus

"In 2014, all WWE superstars will be fired".. somewhere, JTG is sweating.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Please get fired Jerry.

Saved by Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Pacmanboi

The fuck you mean real job Cole? their job is realer than yours tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23

Swark said:


> B-but Cena buried Wyatt last night.
> 
> Did he fuck!


Yeah, he did, and they didn't even trust Bray enough to have Cena take the fall. He beat the guy who's been jobbing to everyone on the roster. All that match proves is Wyatt is *slightly* more credible than Big E. The whole fucking roster is more credible than Big E.


----------



## World's Best

CENA'S GETTING FIRED?? WOOOOOOOOO.... oh wait, Slam city promo. Eh./


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Commercial right when they're about tell us what happens when a superstar gets a real job


----------



## Hotdiggity11

This Slamcity commercial is cringeworthy.


----------



## MEMS

Can you imagine how much fun Raw would be in front of a crowd like this every week


----------



## KO Bossy

This is it. We are now in a new era. The "fans do whatever they want" era. Babyfaces and heels mean nothing anymore. Allegiance means nothing. No crowd reactions can be manipulated. If the fans don't like you for whatever reason, they boo you. Meantime, you could murder a child and if the fans like you, they'll cheer.

Honestly, its a little aggravating. Normally I'd say that only the cheesy babyfaces are getting booed, but Bryan is getting cheered and he's 100% the stereotypical cheesy babyface. And all heels are getting cheered, except Orton, Batista and Hunter. So as I said, persona means nothing. Its the performers that people don't like, and yet Big E is a newcomer, relatively, and he's getting booed quite a bit. Hasn't gotten the super push at all. 

This is basically the fans doing what they want and its a crap shoot whether they'll boo or cheer. What about Fandango? Or Ryback? Or even the Bellas? Will they be cheered or booed? Who knows?

Should I be endeared to one character? Why? They act like a villain and are cheered. But the babyfaces are boring. Am I confused? A bit. I mean, there's an established method of how this works in pro wrestling and now it seems to mean nothing. Fans doing whatever makes it seem kind of...weird, and a bit annoying. Good crowd reaction is great, but this seems like noise for the sake of noise. Storytelling works with heroes and villains, its just how its done. Someone or something is a hero, and someone or something is a villain. There is adversity created from this dynamic. Its been a staple of writing for thousands of years. Now in pro wrestling it seems to mean nothing. If that's the case, why have characters? Why not just make it like UFC where they're just wrestlers who come out and don't have a lot of personality beyond that?

Love the Wyatt's gonna kill you chant.


----------



## The One Man Gang

dat crowd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

So working in WWE is not a "real job". Vince will do and say anything to avoid paying taxes and fees


----------



## Striketeam

JOKER STING IS IN THE FRONT ROW POSING AS CROW STING.


----------



## xD7oom

The crowd is great.


----------



## LKRocks

Holy fuck "Wyatt's gonna kill you" might be my favorite chant so far. I hope it catches on


----------



## Angels Will Fall

That was epic.. what will they do to HHH in the main event?


----------



## Dean/Moxley

TJC93 said:


> Imagine how weird it would be if it was actually Sting :lmao


I'm telling you guys..


----------



## 20083

Billy Kidman said:


> It's not Sting, but whoever is in the front row is creeping me the fuck out.


:lmao Agreed completely!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Slam City looks fucking awful...


----------



## birthday_massacre

they should call that Slam SHITTY instead of Slam City


----------



## Shadowcran

criipsii said:


> I think Bray sung it in a promo


Several promos..some of you need to watch Smackdown a little more.

That win..That erased the shame of last night. Wyatt's are over..big time. 

This "Big Easy" crowd. Doing a fellow southerner proud.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Dat Snoop Dogg ad on SkySports.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

This crowd's = Congregation of the Church of The Wyatt Family. :mark:


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

For real. Whoever came up with the wyatt family gimmick is an absolute genius.


----------



## syxxpac

what if thats the real sting.....lol


----------



## Frico

That was beyond amazing. Agree Sheamus should've taken the pin.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Did you here about the man who never got pinned? :sheamus


----------



## CharliePrince

any chances that is the actual Sting tho?

lol how's that for a swerve


----------



## Arthurgos

TJC93 said:


> Imagine how weird it would be if it was actually Sting :lmao


It is possible just like the last time he did it... He just sat still doing NOTHING >.<.


----------



## truelove

now I gotta look at crowd people for sting fuck


----------



## darksideon

Of course the only champ in the match takes the pin.SMH


----------



## Alim

Where is this Sting guy sitting in the front?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I think WWE are just gonna give these crazy fans what they want tonight to save from any hijacking :lol


----------



## Lariat From Hell

TJC93 said:


> Imagine how weird it would be if it was actually Sting :lmao


:faint:


----------



## Gutwrench

What a match! Damn! This crowd reminds me of the ECW arena.


----------



## chargebeam

Only 40 minutes in and I've already lost my voice. This crowd is epic. So glad to be there live.


----------



## Total Package

Fandango next.


----------



## AnalBleeding

LKRocks said:


> Holy fuck "Wyatt's gonna kill you" might be my favorite chant so far. I hope it catches on


it was brays gonna kill u.. not wyatts

and thats not the first time that chant has happened


there waas a Lesnars Gonna Kill You chant during his match with Cena at extreme rules


----------



## Dopeeey

JBL is right.  If only we could have this crowds like this every week. Would be amazing


----------



## Hotdiggity11

HIGHLIGHT said:


> Someone check on the sting guy in front row he aint moved at all.





Sting had a heart attack!


----------



## birthday_massacre

syxxpac said:


> that sting dude is just sitting their not moving lol


It could just be a mask sitting on the barricade.


----------



## 20083

Dean/Moxley said:


> I'm telling you guys..


:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Wyatts gonna kill youuu


Loved that!


----------



## Y2J Problem

Someone just put Pyro out of his misery, damn.


----------



## hng13

Joseph92 said:


> Can't come up with something new? They need to take Samoa Joe's chant?


Samoa Joe's tired ass ain't usin it wasting away in TNA.


----------



## TNPunk

Love this crowd shitting on cena, langston


----------



## onlytoview

birthday_massacre said:


> they should call that Slam SHITTY instead of Slam City


Wow you are so witty


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

KO Bossy said:


> This is it. We are now in a new era. The "fans do whatever they want" era. Babyfaces and heels mean nothing anymore. Allegiance means nothing. No crowd reactions can be manipulated. If the fans don't like you for whatever reason, they boo you. Meantime, you could murder a child and if the fans like you, they'll cheer.
> 
> Honestly, its a little aggravating. Normally I'd say that only the cheesy babyfaces are getting booed, but Bryan is getting cheered and he's 100% the stereotypical cheesy babyface. And all heels are getting cheered, except Orton, Batista and Hunter. So as I said, persona means nothing. Its the performers that people don't like, and yet Big E is a newcomer, relatively, and he's getting booed quite a bit. Hasn't gotten the super push at all.
> 
> This is basically the fans doing what they want and its a crap shoot whether they'll boo or cheer. What about Fandango? Or Ryback? Or even the Bellas? Will they be cheered or booed? Who knows?
> 
> Should I be endeared to one character? Why? They act like a villain and are cheered. But the babyfaces are boring. Am I confused? A bit. I mean, there's an established method of how this works in pro wrestling and now it seems to mean nothing. Fans doing whatever makes it seem kind of...weird, and a bit annoying. Good crowd reaction is great, but this seems like noise for the sake of noise. Storytelling works with heroes and villains, its just how its done. Someone or something is a hero, and someone or something is a villain. There is adversity created from this dynamic. Its been a staple of writing for thousands of years. Now in pro wrestling it seems to mean nothing. If that's the case, why have characters? Why not just make it like UFC where they're just wrestlers who come out and don't have a lot of personality beyond that?
> 
> Love the Wyatt's gonna kill you chant.


Its the post WM-Raw. Always been like this. In a few weeks we'll get the kids back with the "Lets go Cena!". Sad but true.


----------



## BigWillie54

Dirk504 said:


> My hometown, New Orleans representing tonight!


I'm pretty sure the majority of the people in that crowd don't even live in New Orleans 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## elo

This crowd during HHH v Bryan may literally blow the roof off the arena.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

John Cena really does suck, that crowd was awesome.


----------



## syxxpac

mini stings come and attack taker??????


----------



## Hawkke

If that Big E pins leads to a good long lasting feud with him and Bray for the IC title, I ain't mad.
but like I said before I am just dreaming.


----------



## connormurphy13

TJC93 said:


> Imagine how weird it would be if it was actually Sting :lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Does anyone else need to have there volume high had to for WM too whats with that


----------



## perro

Man Bray's So buried, No one can take him seriously, it's soo sad.


----------



## Dougwertz

Bray Wyatt about to pick up that IC strap on main event tomorrow


----------



## cmccredden

If the Sting guy sits there with out moving for the entire next match, I just may start thinking it's him.


----------



## Kratosx23

O Fenômeno said:


> fpalm
> 
> Change your name to RHAEGAR TARGARYEN...moody,sulking ass dude man.


There you go. No real defense, so you go to the "you're too negative" gimmick. 

Bray Wyatt pinning Big E Langston, a gigantic loser with no credibility, on RAW after losing to Cena at WrestleMania, and being robbed of a win that could've turned him into a legitimate star means NOTHING.


----------



## AlexMarth

Come on I'm freaking out only I saw that titantron flash?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

KO Bossy said:


> This is it. We are now in a new era. The "fans do whatever they want" era. Babyfaces and heels mean nothing anymore. Allegiance means nothing. No crowd reactions can be manipulated. If the fans don't like you for whatever reason, they boo you. Meantime, you could murder a child and if the fans like you, they'll cheer.
> 
> Honestly, its a little aggravating. Normally I'd say that only the cheesy babyfaces are getting booed, but Bryan is getting cheered and he's 100% the stereotypical cheesy babyface. And all heels are getting cheered, except Orton, Batista and Hunter. So as I said, persona means nothing. Its the performers that people don't like, and yet Big E is a newcomer, relatively, and he's getting booed quite a bit. Hasn't gotten the super push at all.
> 
> This is basically the fans doing what they want and its a crap shoot whether they'll boo or cheer. What about Fandango? Or Ryback? Or even the Bellas? Will they be cheered or booed? Who knows?
> 
> Should I be endeared to one character? Why? They act like a villain and are cheered. But the babyfaces are boring. Am I confused? A bit. I mean, there's an established method of how this works in pro wrestling and now it seems to mean nothing. Fans doing whatever makes it seem kind of...weird, and a bit annoying. Good crowd reaction is great, but this seems like noise for the sake of noise. Storytelling works with heroes and villains, its just how its done. Someone or something is a hero, and someone or something is a villain. There is adversity created from this dynamic. Its been a staple of writing for thousands of years. Now in pro wrestling it seems to mean nothing. If that's the case, why have characters? Why not just make it like UFC where they're just wrestlers who come out and don't have a lot of personality beyond that?
> 
> Love the Wyatt's gonna kill you chant.


Well the Wyatt´s have a character. On the other hand you have Cena, Irish Cena and a guy no one really cares about.


----------



## legendfan97

Nice WWE. You did a good job there. 1 out of whatever matches / segments left


----------



## SP103

Wait. 

We bitch about rematches after PPV's but THIS rematch is OK to us? 

Because this is shitty-but that's not shitty...But's its the same shit?


----------



## TheWFEffect

Holding for Simon dean return.


----------



## BarneyArmy

If its Sting in the front row.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SUPER HANS

Brays gonna killa ya


----------



## Lariat From Hell

connormurphy13 said:


>


Taker with the druids, walking then *THUD MUTHAFUCKA!*


----------



## KuritaDavion

cmccredden said:


> If the Sting guy sits there with out moving for the entire next match, I just may start thinking it's him.


Well Sting is an old fucker so he might have had too much at the Early Bird Special and is asleep in the front row.


----------



## sesshomaru

TheWFEffect said:


> Holding for Simon dean return.


lolwut


----------



## Duberry

HAHAHA FUCKING BO


----------



## 20083

Cannot wait for the Lesnar segment. So many feeeeels


----------



## RaymerWins

Bray Wyatt is terrible.
No in ring ability.
No mic work ability.
No charisma.
No character.


----------



## dan the marino

Dean/Moxley said:


> I'm telling you guys..


You have to give TNA credit for that one, that's pretty hilarious.


And... what the fuck?


----------



## jackbhoy

CharliePrince said:


> any chances that is the actual Sting tho?
> 
> lol how's that for a swerve


----------



## Roach13

The Dork


----------



## WWE

bo dallas vignette :ti


----------



## seannnn

Aw no Not Bo


----------



## bme

Oh sh*t 
Bo Dallas


----------



## Prayer Police

Bo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

DANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Total Package

Bolieve?

What the fuck?


----------



## LPPrince

Bolieve, rofl

TIME FOR FANDANGO


----------



## Bad For Business

Bo Dallas Vignettes


----------



## Amber B

BO!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

THAT UGLY BASTARD.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

BO hahahahahahaha


----------



## TJC93

BOLEIVE


----------



## Mikecala98

BOLIEVE.....shit


----------



## almostfamous

Bo Dallas!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

they're bringing bo up? fucking hell wwe


----------



## PacoAwesome

Awww fuck....it's Bo Dallas XD


----------



## VILLAIN

FANDANGO HAHA


----------



## cmccredden

Bo Dallas promo!


----------



## Clique

BO Dallas :lmao


----------



## Gretchen

This Bo Dallas advert


----------



## BarneyArmy

BO Dallas

:mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

BO FUCKING DALLAS PROMO :lmao


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Bo Dallas!

Fandangoing!


----------



## Lok

Bo-lieve :lol

Faaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DoubtGin

FANDANGOING


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm time to Bo-Lieve guys!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Uh Oh. Bo is coming.


----------



## theatb

Bo Dallas vignette? Wyatt member in training, just needs a beard


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

BOLIEVE!


----------



## Edgehead41190

RaymerWins said:


> Bray Wyatt is terrible.
> No in ring ability.
> No mic work ability.
> No charisma.
> No character.


Go away.


----------



## H

Bo Dallas :mark: New GOAT heel :mark:

DANGO :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

LMAO BO PROMO


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao did they just show a bo dallas promo!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick

Lolm the only time when fandango is over, the raw after wrestlemania


----------



## Hawkke

If if Sting Mask Guy is really Mark Out Guy!
Mind Blown!


----------



## WrayBryatt

No Dallas is coming to the main roster

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Bo Dallas holy shit :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

Fuck Bo Dallas.


----------



## Vårmakos

The future is #BO.


----------



## Captain Edd

Summer :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh god. The downfall of this crowd is that people will say Fandango is over and deserves a push.


----------



## El Capitano

Oh Shit Bo Dallas promos :lmao


----------



## RAW360

THE RETURN OF FANDOGOING!


----------



## gamegenie

I guess is Fandango is once again the flavor of the month.


----------



## AlexMarth

First and last pop for fandango


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

syxxpac said:


> that sting dude is just sitting their not moving lol


Kayfabe :lol


----------



## Shepard

I BO-LIEVE


----------



## connormurphy13

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH

BOLIEVE!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

Bo Dallas with the original Kurt Angle gimmick? The Three I's will be Bo-Lieve.


----------



## watts63

OMG he's debuting.


----------



## Derek

BO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I blame WF for this bo dallas shit


----------



## TJQ

BOLIEVE


----------



## Omega_VIK

Bo Dallas? Eh, I don't know if he can have the same effect on a larger crowd.


----------



## Molfino

That Dallas package, Bo's best for business.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Bo Dallas is so great, can't wait.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Fandango is now contractually obliged to appear at every post-WM RAW. True story.


----------



## PRODIGY

Can we get a Paige debut tonight please.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

looks like bo dallas is coming up to the roster.


----------



## sexytyrone97

Summer :banderas


----------



## ABrown

They made sure they milked the post WM crowd for Dango


----------



## Xapury

Fandanwoat,his music more over than him forever.


----------



## AnalBleeding

id drag my balls through a mile of broken glass to hear summer rae fart through a walkie talkie


----------



## Pacmanboi

Bo is going to be a heel if Creative has any sense.


FANDANGOING :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Trip-BO-h promo


----------



## Arsenal79

YES!

Bolieve!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran

chargebeam said:


> Only 40 minutes in and I've already lost my voice. This crowd is epic. So glad to be there live.


In my best jealous bastard voice: And you didn't think to swing by Hattiesburg MS, just 2 hours away and pick me
up


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Imagine Punk coming back to THIS crowd!?!?!?!?


----------



## onlytoview

Please don't debut you talent-less prick


----------



## Stad

EMMA :mark:


----------



## RaymerWins

I love Summer Rae like a pig loves coffee and bacon...
Jerry Lawler

Awesome.


----------



## TromaDogg

Bo-Lieve :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Retardation Team.


----------



## iKingAces

Why is this match happening?!


----------



## KingLobos

Oh no not Santino get his ass off the show please


----------



## Fissiks

fuck you wwwe come out to Emma's theme


----------



## barnesk9

BOLIEVE!!!!!! Bo is getting the call up folks


----------



## TylerBreezeFan

Lol at the Bo Dallas promo.

And now Fandango!


----------



## gamegenie

Chyna wore the peacock better.


----------



## Phillies3:16

What if it's cm punk in the sting mask?!

Jk.


----------



## 20083

:lmao BO!


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## Dean/Moxley




----------



## Domenico

BO DALLAS

MY HERO M8S

chky bruv an trey trujano

so muv bo, I luv bo dallas

BOLIEVE


----------



## Gretchen

Crowd's gonna shit all over this filler match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Fandango's swag is off the charts. Summer Rae channeling Macho Man with dem tassles. bama

The Emmacracy is upon us! :dance


----------



## Emotion Blur

Back to this fucking "feud"?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Emma!


----------



## AlexMarth

I missed Santino he is hilarious


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Can't cheer for Santino but on the other hand Emma I wonder what the crowd will do


----------



## LKRocks

Fandango = Over once a year


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

KO Bossy said:


> This is it. We are now in a new era. The "fans do whatever they want" era. Babyfaces and heels mean nothing anymore. Allegiance means nothing. No crowd reactions can be manipulated. If the fans don't like you for whatever reason, they boo you. Meantime, you could murder a child and if the fans like you, they'll cheer.
> 
> Honestly, its a little aggravating. Normally I'd say that only the cheesy babyfaces are getting booed, but Bryan is getting cheered and he's 100% the stereotypical cheesy babyface. And all heels are getting cheered, except Orton, Batista and Hunter. So as I said, persona means nothing. Its the performers that people don't like, and yet Big E is a newcomer, relatively, and he's getting booed quite a bit. Hasn't gotten the super push at all.
> 
> This is basically the fans doing what they want and its a crap shoot whether they'll boo or cheer. What about Fandango? Or Ryback? Or even the Bellas? Will they be cheered or booed? Who knows?
> 
> Should I be endeared to one character? Why? They act like a villain and are cheered. But the babyfaces are boring. Am I confused? A bit. I mean, there's an established method of how this works in pro wrestling and now it seems to mean nothing. Fans doing whatever makes it seem kind of...weird, and a bit annoying. Good crowd reaction is great, but this seems like noise for the sake of noise. Storytelling works with heroes and villains, its just how its done. Someone or something is a hero, and someone or something is a villain. There is adversity created from this dynamic. Its been a staple of writing for thousands of years. Now in pro wrestling it seems to mean nothing. If that's the case, why have characters? Why not just make it like UFC where they're just wrestlers who come out and don't have a lot of personality beyond that?
> 
> Love the Wyatt's gonna kill you chant.


Wrestling is dead.


----------



## jacobdaniel

RaymerWins said:


> I love Summer Rae like a pig loves coffee and bacon...
> Jerry Lawler
> 
> Awesome.


He said "Like a pig loves not being bacon."


----------



## 5*RVD

Sting's not impressed.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

THAT STING THING IS CREEPY OMG ITS HIM


----------



## Bad For Business

They're wasting Emma by putting her with this moron


----------



## Brandough

Emma got a fat ass


----------



## TJC93

Sting dudes creepy as fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's post WM and we're still stuck on this feud!? ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SP103

YES !!!

Boston finally gets a GOOD FUCKING PPV!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Filler match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Fandango Revolution? Did he do anything worthwhile? A few excited fans sing along to his *theme* and he's over? Bullshit.


----------



## Ledg

http://www.therealsting.com/ - Sting's official site right now. I guess it's really happening.


----------



## The Absolute

Glad to see Fandango-ing is still a thing.


----------



## truelove

I dont see sting anywhere


----------



## ABrown

where's all this Bo talk coming from? Not that I wouldn't be happy with Bo debuting


----------



## Total Package

The Ultimate Borrior.


----------



## Xapury

Love dat emma ass.


----------



## Stad

They're probably trying to get Emma's dance over by doing this match.


----------



## Unorthodox

I can't stop looking at sting, that guy is hilarious.


----------



## Atletichampiones

BO and his bro are probably the best two brothers to ever perform as wrestlers both are future hall of famers and I BOlieve !


----------



## Kratosx23

Ughh, God, are they debuting Bo Dallas? 

Wasn't paying attention...


----------



## gamegenie

They should have played crazy girl's weird theme music. I would have love to have to seen this crowd's reaction.


----------



## Edgehead41190

AnalBleeding said:


> id drag my balls through a mile of broken glass to hear summer rae fart through a walkie talkie


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

Fuck me, where's my fast forward button


----------



## BigEvil2012

omg fucking fandango and this match again -_-


----------



## VILLAIN

are you guys sure that's someone in a sting mask or face-paint? it could be that man's top? or a stick on the ground with mask on it.


----------



## 20083

:cheer I love the 'Fandago'ing!


----------



## Redzero

Lets troll this crowd with this two clowns :trips


----------



## TommyRich

How many times are we going to have to see this match


----------



## *Eternity*

Not this match again. :allen1


----------



## shan22044

Fandango is looking more like Liberace every day.


----------



## x096

"If I sit ringside motionless with white face paint, no one will see me"

-Elderly sting


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

That Bo video was the most inspiring thing I've ever seen. 

BOLIEVE.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

It HAS to be Sting! That guy hasn't showed any emotion for anything.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I'M POSSIBLE


----------



## Pacmanboi

Apparently everyone forgets who Tajiri is.


----------



## xD7oom

Way to kill the crowd.


----------



## truelove

holy shit I see him now thats a pure troll no way its sting


----------



## dmccourt95

If sting in the front row interfered in this:lmao


----------



## Screwball

Emma :banderas


----------



## Bryan D.

The Sting guy in the crowd hasn't fucking moved. Fucking creepy.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Why is this match happening?


----------



## TJC93

You impatient bastards its a 3 minute match


----------



## Alicenchains

Yeah hump that air


----------



## RaymerWins

Emma finally gets to show a few moves. Nice.
But please, get Santino away from her.


----------



## Mst

EMMA!!


----------



## KingLobos

Wow that was awful


----------



## VRsick

Shit is painful to watch.


----------



## 20083

Emma :lol What the hell is this woman


----------



## -XERO-

*DAAAAAAAAAANCE!*


----------



## Tha Rassler

Scotty Cuzz said:


> Lol at this promo. It was really good until Summerslam 2013. Triple H really has to make everything about himself lololol.


Yes, because I'm sure HHH personally created that video. It wasn't the WWE production team. HHH himself was personally editing the video footage together all day long. It's an expert at video production and editing.

God, the stupidity of the IWC never ceases to amaze me. They need to institute a basic IQ test for people wanting to sign up here.


----------



## Total Package

Sting guy is basically front row center for those looking.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I wish Emma would do whatever the fuck that move is to me


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Fans dancing to Emma's theme. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

ABrown said:


> where's all this Bo talk coming from? Not that I wouldn't be happy with Bo debuting


He had a promo basically saying "Impossible = I'm possible."


----------



## kariverson

Just noticed the sting thing. Guys I watch is a low quality stream and it's still pretty damn clear it's the guys t-shirt...


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Wtf just happened.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

This crowd is dancing :mark:


----------



## WWE

21-1 :jose


----------



## Bambambryan

Lmao sting is killing me!!


----------



## DoubtGin

that Lesnar heat :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

:brock


----------



## cavs25

up next!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Pacmanboi said:


> Apparently everyone forgets who Tajiri is.


No one forgot who Tajiri was. What did you want the crowd to do, boo and start chanting Tajiri?


----------



## watts63

Did Fandango do anything?


----------



## Chrome

THATS NOT A DANCE MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## RetepAdam.

Emma's really sexy.

But I think that dance is the dumbest fucking thing ever. Stop forcing it, WWE.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

OH OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH REALL HEEAT COMING UP


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Boo this man!


----------



## Clique

BROCK :mark:


----------



## Filthy Casual

Santino and Emma are great (fuck the haters) and I derive great satisfaction out of them railroading Fandango and Co.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Did I see a Bo vignette? OMG, fellow Bo-lievers, he's coming to the main roster! :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:brock is up next :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg

Emma fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger

On this Raw EVERYONE is over!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## The Absolute

:mark: Lesnar coming out next!! The reaction will be polarizing as shit!!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

WHO PAYS A TICKET to sit completely still entire time? if it isn't that guy is amazing


----------



## Omega_VIK

Emm-ulation is over. I've seen everything now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

cmccredden said:


> If the Sting guy sits there with out moving for the entire next match, I just may start thinking it's him.


Emma is so cute!

Oh yeah, I came to say.... where is the Sting-guy?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## 5*RVD

Sting army about to fuck up Lesnar.


----------



## AnalBleeding

The GOAT is coming up next!


----------



## Irish Jet

PAUL HEYMAN TIME MOTHERFUCKERS

:heyman

GOAT


----------



## Con27

Yesss Brock up next


----------



## StaindFlame

such stupid shit, at least it didn't last long.


----------



## birthday_massacre

time for Brock to get booed out of the building
this should be interesting

if Sting is going to show up anywhere tonight, its going to be during Brocks promo


----------



## Fissiks

oh shit the crowd hates Lesnar...this is going to be good.


----------



## TJC93

Lesnar  let's see what they do with this


----------



## Hawkke

To watch or not to watch.


----------



## Captain Edd

Heyman + this heat is going to be amazing :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business

That Guy dressed as sting is distracting


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Isn't the sting thing on a guy's shirt?


----------



## robass83

Cant find this sting guy? where is he sitting


----------



## Your_Solution

Lesnar's here


----------



## RaymerWins

Oh my...I'm on the edge of my seat for Paul Heyman... this will be life changing.:dance


----------



## Redzero

:brock


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

I WANNA SEE A RIOT


----------



## LigerJ81

Brock is Next well I guess I cant Pretend is was a Dream


----------



## Y2J Problem

Lesnar
Game of Thrones
:mark:


----------



## BigEvil2012

I almost died, came back to life after I heard bell ring and end of match...


----------



## CharliePrince

woah

BROCK

LIVE ON RAW

holy crap


----------



## J-Coke

They should sing Emma's theme during one of the rest break matches.


----------



## 20083

Allright, come on no more nonsense!

Lesnar next. Streak is over


----------



## kariverson

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> It HAS to be Sting! That guy hasn't showed any emotion for anything.


IT'S A T-SHIRT


----------



## Stad

Was there a vingette or something?


----------



## MarcioDX99

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Emma is so cute!
> 
> Oh yeah, I came to say.... where is the Sting-guy?!?!?!?!?!?!!?


front row


----------



## Mikecala98

Hogan segment, Warrior segment, Orton/Batista vs. Usos, HHH vs. DB. That's it for the last 2 hours?


----------



## SUPER HANS

Emma and Summer in HD, got time for that.


----------



## Total Package

AnalBleeding said:


> id drag my balls through a mile of broken glass to hear summer rae fart through a walkie talkie


Wise words from AnalBleeding.


----------



## LKRocks

The streak is like Taker himself now. A memory. A whisper in the wind.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

And just like that I'm sad


----------



## jacobdaniel

You just know :heyman is gonna be at his absolute BEST!


----------



## ABrown

KuritaDavion said:


> He had a promo basically saying "Impossible = I'm possible."


Bo debuting :banderas

TOP TROLL


----------



## Atletichampiones

Yes the beast has arrived.


----------



## syxxpac

wtf i swear i saw another guy with sting mask


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SP103

Total Package said:


> Sting guy is basically front row center for those looking.


Isn't anyone on the forum there? Just go down there and see. 

I highly doubt Sting could hide out in a crowd of wrestling fans that just dropped $300 on WM tickets, some over $1,000 in travel and tickets for tonight.


----------



## Lok

The BEAST is next!!!


----------



## Shadowcran

Crowd didn't give 2 shits for Santino...or the retard confusion thing at the end.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Here we fuckin go


----------



## insanitydefined

Well at least we got to see a mentally challenged girl hip thrust into the air, not sure how many of us WANTED to see that but there you go....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNAwesomeness

If Sting is there it would be cool to see some kind of face to face with warrior.


----------



## KingLobos

Godzilla


----------



## GaryGee6

Ma fellow Rangers fans at the front ... Loving this Raw


----------



## AnalBleeding

Heyman with this crowd is gonna be absolute gold.

Brock Lesnar is GOAT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Dil-Emma + The Emma Sandwich + The Emma Lock = Insta-win? Emmalution is a mystery... :dance


----------



## El Capitano

Time to embrace the hate :mark: Can't wait to see Heyman troll the crowd


----------



## Molfino

Monday Night Ads.


----------



## *Eternity*

You thought the heat Cena got was bad......wait til DA BEAST IN CARNAGE comes out. :brock


----------



## RE: Wrestling

The only reason trash wasn't thrown in the ring last night is because Undertaker was laying in the middle of it. Had Lesnar took the center of the ring and celebrated while Taker rolled out, him and Heyman would've been clobbered.


----------



## Tardbasher12

I have a feeling that someone will hop the barricade. Undertaker marks are vicious.


----------



## TJC93

The Sting guy cannot be unseen once you've seen him!


----------



## gamegenie

What does everybody want?




HEAD!!!!!!


----------



## almostfamous

Hell at this point I'd be fine if Sting guy made a run in, even if its not the real thing.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Brock Lesnar! 21-1. The streak killer! What chants are we about to hear?


----------



## Total Package

ashes11 said:


> Emma and Summer in HD, got time for that.


Emma isn't hot.


----------



## Irish Jet

The sad thing is those Stings in the crowd are probably in better condition to wrestle...


----------



## syxxpac

their are multiple ppl in the crowd with sting masks wonder if they will come attack somebody like in wcw


----------



## autechrex

Guys, just think for a second. The opening segment was the peak of Bryan's popularity, it only goes down from here...


----------



## connormurphy13

EAT.

SLEEP.

CONQUER THE STREAK.

:lelbrock :heyman2


----------



## Lok

Brooooooooooooock Leeeeeeeeesnaaaaaaaaaar!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Does anyone actually think Bo dallas is going anywhere? He gets no reaction on nxt and he was champ for about eight months. He can't wrestle or talk, and looks mentally challenged. WWE has a shot to become better with a new age, but Dallas will ruin it.


----------



## CamillePunk

I for one welcome our new squeaky-voiced-bologna-skinned-ridiculous-tattoo-having overlord.


----------



## Mr Poifect

Am I alone in thinking Brock might actually get a decent reaction? Until Heyman trolls the whole bunch of course.


----------



## gamegenie

Hey that's not Sting, that's Stink!


----------



## dan the marino

They're going to regret ending the streak in such a casual way. I guarantee it.


----------



## J-Coke

One can only dream that Punk returns and challenges Lesnar to a rematch.


----------



## Bambambryan

Tardbasher12 said:


> I have a feeling that someone will hop the barricade. Undertaker marks are vicious.


Hopefully it's the sting in the front row Lmaooo


----------



## SP103

Tardbasher12 said:


> I have a feeling that someone will hop the barricade. Undertaker marks are vicious.


Errr with Lesnar in there? Hope their Obamacare is current..


----------



## 20083

LigerJ81 said:


> Brock is Next well I guess I cant Pretend is was a Dream


I feel the same way man


----------



## legendfan97

wth just happen.


----------



## PRODIGY

AnalBleeding said:


> id drag my balls through a mile of broken glass to hear summer rae fart through a walkie talkie


Your username says it all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## almostfamous

autechrex said:


> Guys, just think for a second. The opening segment was the peak of Bryan's popularity, it only goes down from here...


Well yeah, but only a few people have ever been that over.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Cody just talked about taker on the app. They got nothing for Cody lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jacobdaniel

autechrex said:


> Guys, just think for a second. The opening segment was the peak of Bryan's popularity, it only goes down from here...


fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12

Expect a "fuck you" chant.


----------



## CharliePrince

this may come as close to a riot as we'll ever see

just saw extra security guards headed ringside!!

BROCK LESNAR!!!


----------



## Total Package

Now for depression. Sigh. Can't believe he agreed to let Brock beat the streak.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What if Santino had won the RR over Del Rio?!??!?!?


----------



## VILLAIN

I WANT STING TO DEBUT TONIGHT


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao The heat is real for this guy!!


----------



## Captain Edd

Nobody will hop the barricade, its Brock fucking Lesnar :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

OMG HERE WE GO!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

crowd wants to kill Lesnar lol


----------



## Lok

Still get pumped for his music!!!


----------



## -XERO-

:clap


----------



## Vårmakos

Guys. Bo Wyatt is now a possibility. I cannot wait for their interaction.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Here Comes the Pain bitches!!!!


----------



## ABrown

BORK sporting a shiner


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Bork with dat shiner!


----------



## gamegenie

The new phenom, the new conscious of the WWF Brock Lesnar!


----------



## H

THE MOST DESPISED MAN IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT 

Dat shiner.


----------



## Bad For Business

Most despised man? I don't see Cena, i see Bork


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Who gave him that black eye?


----------



## TheResurrection

Tardbasher12 said:


> I have a feeling that someone will hop the barricade. Undertaker marks are vicious.


And do what? You think anyone there is going to take a shot at fucking Lesnar?


----------



## 20083

Here, we go - Lesnar time!


----------



## GaryGee6

All this Raw needs is PAIGE!! Make it happen WWE!!


----------



## TheWFEffect

Dat heat


----------



## RyanPelley

There's the fuckin man.


----------



## hou713

I told you he wouldn't get that much heat.


----------



## birthday_massacre

eat 
sleep
break the streak ha


----------



## theatb

I'm sorry but I can't stand Lesnar after ending the Streak... Just can't accept it man.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Judy Bagwell would get a bigger pop than Brock tonight


----------



## MillionDollarProns

EAT SLEEP BREAK THE STREAK


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

THE MAN! HE'S HERE!


----------



## Moscow08

EAT SLEEP BREAK THE STREAK  LOL thats class


----------



## BarneyArmy

:brock


----------



## Clique

Heyman laughing that shit up. GOAT heel


----------



## KuritaDavion

Heyman smiling. Almost as great as DB tonight.


----------



## TJC93

That late pyro fpalm


----------



## almostfamous

This guy has like '70s heat. Real heat.


----------



## jacobdaniel

:brock and :heyman with the delayed pyro!!!


----------



## Atletichampiones

The beast has arrived awesome T-shirt and Heyman is a goat these two rule.


----------



## Prayer Police

late-ass fireworks


----------



## Tardbasher12

I hope security is ready.


----------



## watts63

The Conqueror is here.


----------



## SP103

Ironically Super Brothers 2 wasn't actually the REAL Super Mario Brothers 2 for NES. It was a clone of another game.
So that ending is 100% accurate.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Total Package said:


> Emma isn't hot.


Go home. You're drunk lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dat black eye though.


----------



## AlexMarth

late pyros? or is that normal lol


----------



## VILLAIN

They didn't even change Brock shirt to 'EAT, SLEEP, BROKE THE STREAK' srious?


----------



## Domenico

Lol, that fireworks botch.


----------



## Con27

The Conqueror has arrived...


----------



## legendfan97

Why is Cole so excited when saying the streak is over?


----------



## dan the marino

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What if Santino had won the RR over Del Rio?!??!?!?


HEY IT'D BE SHOCKING WHAT A MEMORY SHOULD'VE DONE IT.

Now let's have some guy break the streak after a half-assed feud halfway through the crowd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Here comes the pain streak killer! :mark:



Brandough said:


> Emma got a fat ass


----------



## Total Package

Late pyro is late.


----------



## cmccredden

Crowd is still pretty mild for lesnar. Can't force hate on a guy who only appears 4 times a year. Big mistake by WWE.


----------



## KingLobos

Brock has been handed a lot of stuff


----------



## xD7oom

He just became the greatest legend ever.


----------



## Shadowcran

JBL: With the most despised man in the world..I thought Heyman was coming out with Cena..rofl.


----------



## Lesta_UK

LOL, Brock has a Black Eye? 

What are they trying to say? That it was a great, and hard fought match?!?!?! 

hahahahaha


----------



## 20083

Heyman is gonna be his best despicable heel right now, isn't he?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Tardbasher12 said:


> I hope security is ready.




If someone jumps the barricade and comes at Brock, he better have about 3 buddies with him. :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I feel like Brock's shirt could use some commas.

Eat, sleep, break the streak.


----------



## SoNiC007

I expected more heat for Brock TBH.

HHH got more? weird.


----------



## Pedro Vicious

what if the sting guy is cm punk?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## syxxpac

sting attacks lesnar :troll


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck, missed the first 50 minutes!

What happened? Good crowd?


----------



## theboxman1986

im sure this gets asked a lot but what does GOAT mean?


----------



## watts63

Even the pyro guy hates him.


----------



## Bahgawdking

vince to come out and say that he failed a steroid test and that he was disqualified last night and the match is void and never happened


----------



## gamegenie

lmao people hating on greatness! Brock Lesnar beat Undertaker, deal with it.


----------



## Atletichampiones

What a cunt this guy is and I love it hahahahaha


----------



## J-Coke

I hope they chant "BS" on Lesnar.


----------



## Irish Jet

Why is a man who has died and came back 3 times going to a fucking hospital?


----------



## Lok

:lol Paul


----------



## VILLAIN

Bo Dallas is trending on Twitter :L


----------



## DoubtGin

Heyman :lmao :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

Man.. how hard would it have been to make a "Eat, Sleep, Broke The Streak" shirt?


----------



## Total Package

Heyman bowing. :lol:


----------



## autechrex

jacobdaniel said:


> fpalm


How was it not? 

Post mania crowd, his first "real" reign. I'm not saying he's going to fall off and be irrelevant but it won't get any bigger than it was earlier tonight. No other reign will be as exciting.

But hey, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Bad For Business

the Fandango - Santino bullshit has quietened the crowd


----------



## truelove

Heyman and Lesnar are the GOAT


----------



## CharliePrince

*21-1*


----------



## almostfamous

King Gimp said:


> Fuck, missed the first 50 minutes!
> 
> What happened? Good crowd?


Legendary.


----------



## BarneyArmy

That front row Sting

:mark:


----------



## AlexMarth

Sting guy stood up


----------



## TJQ

Irish Jet said:


> Why is a man who has died and came back 3 times going to a fucking hospital?


:lmao


----------



## TJC93

Aw the Sting guy is moving


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Amazing, goes from being cheered heavily last year to being booed heavily this year.


----------



## SoNiC007

Heyman is a genius.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Maybe fake Sting will hop the rail and attack Brock.


----------



## KakeRock

Captain Ed said:


> Nobody will hop the barricade, its Brock fucking Lesnar :lol


This :


----------



## 20083

Dat heat!


----------



## gamegenie

Pedro Vicious said:


> what if the sting guy is cm punk?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's not Sting, it's Stink


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Sting-guy is stood up now.

Was fun whilst it lasted


----------



## VILLAIN

Just saw an up-close shot That Sting guy is a dummy, it' not a real person guys.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

2nd sting mask sighting. one of these guys wearing the mask will actually turn out to be him.


----------



## WrestlinFan

What did the crowd chant?


----------



## The Absolute

Dat grin on Lesnar though.


----------



## Billy Kidman

What.. they didn't have enough time to make a "Eat, Sleep, Broke The Streak" shirt?


----------



## Total Package

Billy Kidman said:


> Man.. how hard would it have been to make a "Eat, Sleep, Broke The Streak" shirt?


They were busy making a 592nd Cena shirt.


----------



## Stad

:lmao we need that troll face Lesnar just did as a emoticon


----------



## KO Bossy

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Its the post WM-Raw. Always been like this. In a few weeks we'll get the kids back with the "Lets go Cena!". Sad but true.


I would agree but this has been going on for a while. Wyatts have been getting cheered for a while, the Shield are getting cheered and they're tweeners. Meantime, Cena has been booed for years, Batista has been booed since he won the Rumble and was a face, Sheamus hasn't been liked for a while...


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BULLSHIT BULLSHIT


----------



## SoNiC007

TJC93 said:


> Aw the Sting guy is moving



Business about to pick up?


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao :lmao

BROCK face


----------



## CharliePrince

Sting guy stood up

he's been motionless from the opening minute

He stood up when Brock Lesnar appeared

STING GUY IS STANDING UP!


----------



## Clique

Bullshit chants


----------



## VRsick

Goddamm brocks right ear is fuckin nasty.


----------



## Shadowcran

King Gimp said:


> Fuck, missed the first 50 minutes!
> 
> What happened? Good crowd?


Excellent crowd. Wyatts destroyed cena, big e and Sheamus...crowd totally anti Cena..Even mocked him by singing Cena Sux to the tune of Cena's music.

HHH and Bryan got the crowd going at start.

Team Retard beat Fandango and Summer.


----------



## ABrown

DAT SMILE :brock


----------



## 20083

TNAwesomeness said:


> Maybe fake Sting will hop the rail and attack Brock.


Damn, that'd be something!


----------



## jayenomics

These Sting mask guys are plants. Come on.


----------



## -XERO-

*Rude crowd, yo.*


----------



## BigWillie54

Billy Kidman said:


> What.. they didn't have enough time to make a "Eat, Sleep, Broke The Streak" shirt?


they had the shirt for the last 3 weeks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok

Brock lovin' it :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:banderas


----------



## bjnelson19705

Bullshit chants?


----------



## KingLobos

lol Brock laughing


----------



## TJC93

If Brock started running through the crowd killing them all :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones

BULLSHIT BULLSHIT!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

bullshit chants


----------



## Prayer Police

are they saying bullshit or Brock-sheet?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

loving the bullshit chants.


----------



## King Gimp

lol bullshit


----------



## jcmmnx

Bunch of butt hurt marks lol. Heyman goating on them.


----------



## VILLAIN

My mistake, he's real :L


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Heyman the real goat here


----------



## birthday_massacre

KingLobos said:


> Brock has been handed a lot of stuff


Yeah for a guy who is in it just for the money
But its what taker wanted. So we have to accept it


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Brock saying his own name along with Heyman, hahaha. What a lord.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

That's Sting, guys. You can't refute the evidence.


----------



## AlexMarth

Brock can laugh.. the hell


----------



## Bad For Business

Paul trolling :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

Oh and Brock's shirt is amazing.


----------



## sexytyrone97

Brock Lesnar is making this segment amazing. :lmao


----------



## Total Package

They told us so. :lol

Heyman is GOAT.


----------



## Chrome

Fucking Heyman. :lol


----------



## SP103

Heyman can read and write checks that bounce. Amazing.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Heyman is just owning right now. Owning so hard.


----------



## RyanPelley

Heyman preaching! Brilliant.


----------



## SpeedStick

that sting mask kid has no body that not the real sting


----------



## cmccredden

Paul Heyman is so fucking entertaining.


----------



## SoNiC007

Crowd dead?


----------



## truelove

only brock can look badass in a black eye


----------



## CJohn3:16

Barock Lesnah is in love with himself. Dat smile :brock


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Where the hell do you get Brock's shirt


----------



## jayenomics

Brock's Cauliflower ear is epic.


----------



## ABrown

:lmao Paul


----------



## Hawkke

Aww, there is no way that dude in the sting mask is Sting. don't think the build is right.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Prayer Police said:


> are they saying bullshit or Brock-sheet?


I was saying Brock-sheet :hayden2


----------



## AnalBleeding

VRsick said:


> Goddamm brocks right ear is fuckin nasty.


thats cauliflower ear.. all fighters have ears like that


----------



## Gretchen

This promo is great.


----------



## 20083

Bullshit chants!


----------



## KingLobos

lmfao


----------



## robass83

Fucking heymen is so amazing on the mic man H


----------



## Shepard

Something about the word temerity is just brilliant.


----------



## TJC93

Total Package said:


> They told us so. :lol
> 
> Heyman is GOAT.



Well he did say 'that's a spoiler' !


----------



## The Absolute

Uh-oh. Heyman shoot time.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Put tears in the eyes of children! Best.Line.Ever.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Streak breaks - people get angry.

Making children cry - people cheer.


----------



## Domenico

:brock


----------



## CharliePrince

holy crap 1 second of redhead girl

HOTTEST CHICK EVER

oh my goodness


----------



## cavs25

Heyman is too much


----------



## Irish Jet

"Here to put tears in the eyes in children"

:lmao

HEYMAN SHOOTING


----------



## JoMoxRKO

REALITY ERA


----------



## Lok

Paul rubbin' it in :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: shoot


----------



## H

Heyman GOATing :lmao :lmao

Too real for you :lmao


----------



## BigEMartin

heyman goat


----------



## shan22044

MillionDollarProns said:


> I feel like Brock's shirt could use some commas.
> 
> Eat, sleep, break the streak.


Or:

Eat.
Sleep.
Break the Streak.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Heyman broke the streak.


----------



## hng13

Holy shoot, Heyman shooting like a mother now.


----------



## VILLAIN

YAYYY BREAKING KAYFABE TIME


----------



## Atletichampiones

Brilliant Heyman is awesome he's killing it.


----------



## Tardbasher12

He's actually right, according to WWE.COM


----------



## SoNiC007

ABrown said:


> DAT SMILE :brock


LOL


----------



## GothicBohemian

Heyman talking is like a masterclass in mic work.


----------



## Con27

Heyman just amazing


----------



## RyanPelley

EAT
SLEEP
MAKE CHILDREN CRY


----------



## Bahgawdking

que the stinger


----------



## TromaDogg

Brock makes little children cry :lol


----------



## ABrown

:torres Paul trolling HARD

TOO REAL


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Severe concussion, yup they worked the hell out of y'all :lol


----------



## cmiller4642

Heyman the GOAT troll


----------



## AlexMarth

Heyman is great as always is he going to babysit Lesnar forever?


----------



## theatb

Hate Lesnar but man do I LOVE Heyman. He is gold.


----------



## jcmmnx

Lesnar should never lose another match.


----------



## finalnight

Woah Paul Heyman, woah.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK

Okay Heyman is forever cemented as one of the best if not the best manager of all time.


----------



## 20083

:lol Heyman being Heyman!


----------



## Frico

Heyman is tremendous as usual.


----------



## KingLobos

lol Brock is awesome just standing and laughing


----------



## gamegenie

Bahgawdking said:


> que the stinger


He would lose to Brock Lesnar too.


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## Pacmanboi

Shooting from the hip :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jayenomics

Hutz


oh boy


----------



## Joel

OMG :lmao

Heyman is going in dry :lmao


----------



## Stad

:lmao This is great.


----------



## KakeRock

Finnish flag in the audience ,what a proud moment


----------



## SoNiC007

GothicBohemian said:


> Heyman talking is like a masterclass in mic work.


It's like picasso and his art.


----------



## Screwball

Heyman killing it on the stick as usual.


----------



## xD7oom

:lmao


----------



## Mainboy

Heyman :lol


----------



## Clique

HEYMAN IS THE BEST EVER


----------



## Jerichoholic274

heyman rippin on the announcers AND hogan


----------



## TheWFEffect

Lol buried.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Did I hear someone say, "broken neck"?


----------



## ABrown

Paul GOATing so HARD right now

:lel Brock giggling


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Bahahahahahaha, Heyman shitting on the announcers.


----------



## King Gimp

lol


----------



## Your_Solution

Heyman is a God


----------



## Edgehead41190

RyanPelley said:


> EAT
> SLEEP
> MAKE CHILDREN CRY


:homer6 I'm all for it


----------



## Irish Jet

Lesnar laughing...:lmao

LESNAR IS PREPARED TO MURDER PEOPLE. ARREST THAT MAN.

:lmao HEYMAN GOATING :lmao

HE's FUCKING KILLING IT


----------



## Domenico

Brock Lesnar's smile. :lmao


----------



## Amber B

This motherfucker is an artist on the mic. Shit.


----------



## The Absolute

HEYMAN CORRECTING HOGAN THO!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

This promo is genius


----------



## BarneyArmy

Heyman

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Arcade

Brock's laugh. :lmao


----------



## sexytyrone97

Paul Heyman is killing it. :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao


----------



## J-Coke

Paul E burying Hogan, brother!


----------



## VILLAIN

LOL HEYMAN JUST OWNED HOGAN.


----------



## truelove

Heyman is destroying everyone left and right


----------



## Atletichampiones

hahahah owned Hogan lol.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

HEYMAN FUCKING OWNING, OWNING LAWLER, COLE AND HOGAN!


----------



## Lok

:lol Paul gettin' Hogan


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Yo Heyman right now is on fire :roflmao


----------



## Total Package

Omfg awesome shoot.

Silverdome. :lol


----------



## Alicenchains

Just murdering it right now


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Super Dome, Hogan. Not SILVER Dome." :lmao


----------



## Xobeh

Heyman just... okay this is great


----------



## H

Hogan :buried


----------



## CharliePrince

....oh my god, you guys don't know the theme of STING

the little girl..

every generation..

when an injustice has been done

justice will be avenged.. by the avenger.. by the man called

STING

OH MY GOD!!!! YOU GUYS NEVER HEARD THE LITTLE GIRL'S PROPHECY!!!!

STING WILL RIGHT THE WRONG


----------



## jcmmnx

Heyman is killing it.


----------



## Hawkke

Yay!!! All this hype wasted on someone who is going to wrestle 3 more times and be gone!! Yay!!!

Time for a piss break.

Is a good promo though, for the moment.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Heyman is a genius, a fucking genius!


----------



## Bad For Business

Paul is a god :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Heyman fucking GOATING like a motherfucking GOAT.


----------



## Xapury

Those burials :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cue up sting any minute now


----------



## gamegenie

Hogan still getting ribbed.


----------



## AnalBleeding

The two men in the ring are the GOATs

and that isnt an exxageration


----------



## Dirty Machine

Heyman is amazing.


----------



## watts63

They're still ribbing him!


----------



## onlytoview

Heyman is excellent absolute gold


----------



## jayenomics

:hogan2 

SILVERDOME!


----------



## The One Man Gang

Heyman is God


----------



## Ham and Egger

Heyman going in!


----------



## Stad

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Heyman on Beast Brock Mode


----------



## 20083

:lmao Heyman!


----------



## TommyRich

Brock and Heyman rule!!!!


----------



## dan the marino

Heyman is the fucking man. :lmao

Still say they're going to regret breaking the streak so casually like that though.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Man I love Heyman, this guy is just fucking gold.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

Paul Heyman is wasted in the WWE

GOAT.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

lel, Heyman called out Hulk's botch



Z. Kusano said:


> So working in WWE is not a "real job". Vince will do and say anything to avoid paying taxes and fees


Independent contractors =/= Ability to form unions and get health insurance from the 'E, which is what's best for business. :trips2 :vince5


----------



## BlueRover

holy shit someone needs to destroy lesnar


----------



## finalnight

I hope this is building to something epic...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory

Paul Heyman is THE MOTHER FUCKING MAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Black_Power

Is Heyman trying to get shot?


----------



## ABrown

This promo. My stomach. :lel


----------



## VintageQuadTear

Heyman lording over everyone as always, the GOAT


----------



## cavs25

I knew Heyman was going to have a field day but this is fantastic


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

So is lesnar still not talking????????????????


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Sting in 3


----------



## MillionDollarProns

WANNABEES?

CHRIS JERICHO IS BACK?!


----------



## Reaper

Told you guys that Heyman was by far and away the BEST person to beat the streak and make good of it. We all knew that whoever beat it would have the most legit heat and there you go.


----------



## Burzo

Best promo of the year so far haha!


----------



## Joseph92

I just love Heyman's promos!


----------



## Choke2Death

Fucking Heyman. :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

:clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:heyman GOATING IT UP!!!


----------



## TJQ

Heyman is fucking murdering it right now.


----------



## kokepepsi

HE SHOULD HAVE SAID MARKS


----------



## CharliePrince

When man's heart is full of deciet...
It burns up, dies...
And a dark shadows falls over his soul...
From the ashes of a once great man, has risen a curse...
A wrong that must be righted...
We look to the skies for a vindicator, someone to strike fear into the black hearts
of the sane man who created him... The battle between good, and evil has begun...
Against an army of shadows, lies the dark warrior...
The prevailer of good...
With a voice of silence...
And a mission of justice...
*This is Sting.*


----------



## Emotion Blur

Wanna-be? Brock vs Jericho confirmed.


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Heyman is cutting a God-tier promo!!


----------



## Amber B

The fucking best.


----------



## Joel

Oh my fucking God :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

holy shit heyman


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

He was a LOOOOOSERR


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Gretchen

ShowStopper said:


> Heyman fucking GOATING like a motherfucking GOAT.


Preach.


----------



## gamegenie

Wannabes:


Yo Tell me what you want whatcha really really want


----------



## El Capitano

Heyman taking over HHH's burial duties :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

HOLY FUCKING SHIT....


----------



## Edgehead41190

PIPEBOMBS! PIPEBOMBS ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

My body isn't ready for this.


----------



## RE: Wrestling

Trynna' get noticed on world-wide tee-veeeeee!


----------



## syxxpac

something is going to happen.......


----------



## #Mark

This is the promo of the year.


----------



## 20083

Damn Heyman brought out the guns tonight!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cesaro should come out.


----------



## Y2J Problem

They're never gonna let that Siverdome thing go are they?


----------



## Tardbasher12

Don't bring Daniel Bryan into this... not until Summerslam.


----------



## Duberry

And that's a shoot, yo.


----------



## TromaDogg

'Superdome, not Silverdome' :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

Brock cracking me up


----------



## Dougwertz

WANNABES


----------



## Novak Djokovic

This is magical. I love Paul Heyman.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Heyman I bow to thee


----------



## AnalBleeding

"Octagon" is trademarked by UFC.

lawsuit incoming


----------



## Pacmanboi

My God, this promo gets better as time goes by. I love this.


----------



## Lok

OMG Paul....GETEM!


----------



## Clique

Fuck what you think, Heyman may be the best promo guy ever


----------



## Total Package

I'm afraid Heyman is getting fired. :lol


----------



## alejbr4

take notes kids, this is how you cut a promo


----------



## AlexMarth

Now comparing MMA to WWE damn isn't he going a little offscript


----------



## SoNiC007

UFC lol


----------



## finalnight

Expecting Brock to give crowd the middle finger and walk out back to UFC..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hou713

Brock Lesnar is The One. :banderas


----------



## Y2-Jerk

The return of Ken Shamrock incoming


----------



## bjnelson19705

Brock:lmao


----------



## CoverD

So, when does Paul Heyman pull a HHH and throw Fandango under the bus? :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

This is probably Heymans best promo ever


----------



## Atletichampiones

Paul is the man what a promo thank god Brock ended it otherwise we would never got this promo.


----------



## Chrome

Heyman going HAM tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81

Paul Heyman Plz My Feels man


----------



## TJC93

Heyman is that good he's getting them to cheer Lesnar


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Heyman committing gimmick infringement on HHH by burying the crowd and Hogan's botch. :hayden3


----------



## PunkShoot

PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!PIPE BOMB PROMO!


----------



## WrestlinFan

He's fucking murdering everyone.


----------



## Prayer Police

Heyman the GOAT!!!!


----------



## Shepard

Heyman is going in dry.


----------



## ABrown

This man is absolutely AMAZING.


----------



## truelove

Heyman trying to reach HHH level of burials in one night


----------



## Moscow08

Ha, Heyman burying the crowd


----------



## cavs25

Heyman has driven this crowd into manic depression.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:hbk1


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

#Mark said:


> This is the promo of the year.


This is the promo of *LIFE*


----------



## ikarinokami

damn heyman on fire


----------



## 20083

iAMcaMMAdian said:


> Trynna' get noticed on world-wide tee-veeeeee!


:mark:


----------



## Mst

Heyman makes everything seem real hahah


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Bowing*


----------



## AnalBleeding

this is the greatest promo ever


----------



## SoNiC007

Total Package said:


> I'm afraid Heyman is getting fired. :lol


I'm starting to think this is a real SHOOT lol crapping on the entire WWE.


----------



## Edgehead41190

finalnight said:


> Expecting Brock to give crowd the middle finger and walk out back to UFC..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


THIS. SO MUCH THIS.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274

this is incredible


----------



## Gretchen

This promo :banderas


----------



## jayenomics

:heyman2

is owning


----------



## #1Peep4ever

So fucking great


----------



## un_pretti_er

Heyman :clap:


----------



## Amber B

Jesus christ :lmao
A genius. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:wall This promo


----------



## Stad

:lmao :lmao Lesnar's reaction


----------



## The Absolute

HEYMAN IS THE FUCKING GOD OF CUTTING PROMOS!!!! :mark: FUCK ANYONE WHO DISAGREES!!!


----------



## Joel

For fuck's sake, Paul. You're killing me here :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

WWE is hinting at Brock Lesnar vs "The One" Billy Gunn :mark: :mark: :mark: Could it possibly be


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Oh my goodness :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Heyman making this moment immortal.


----------



## theboxman1986

heyman is the man, so so good at what he does


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

:heyman


----------



## sexytyrone97

This is amazing. :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Jesus christ, this man could get a crowd to cheer for Batista in three weeks tops.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao this just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## jcmmnx

Heyman is murdering these fools.


----------



## Callisto

Good god damn. Paul Heyman is going on a motherfucking killing spree.


We need some caskets over here.


----------



## Redwood

This is great :ti


----------



## finalnight

Holy fuck, is this reality?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Heyman talking slowly. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi

Motherfucking Paul Heyman


----------



## truelove

Heyman is god im bowing at my tv


----------



## Total Package

He just annihilated the entire company. In one promo. And he's still going.

Omfg :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

Is there anything stronger than Napalm because Heyman is bombing everyone and everything.


----------



## ABrown

best promo by anyone in years. Absolute brilliance


----------



## Con27

"Are you saying what to me?" :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16

This man is a God :mark:


----------



## J-Coke

My sides. Heyman is one of the best at working the crowd


----------



## CoverD

Please dear god...I know its unlikely, but let Punk come out and make this even more epic.


----------



## Atletichampiones

21-1 amazing just amazing


----------



## AnalBleeding

Oh my god this is amazing.

this is a shoot.

unscripted


----------



## 20083

WHAT A PROMO!

TAKE A BOW HEYMAN!


----------



## VILLAIN

I feel like Randy Marsh after watching porn right now.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Heyman should win an emmy for this shit. dear lord


----------



## Bryan D.

take a bow, son.


----------



## Dirty Machine

This is fucking genius! :lmao


----------



## syxxpac

this is amazing I'm marking out :mark:


----------



## SoNiC007

Ultimate Warrior to come out?


----------



## Bambambryan

Heyman is on another level right now amazing


----------



## TJC93

loooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## GoDJ757

Heyman on fire tonight


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Sting... just come out already. Ya' killing me, bruh.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark

This is gold.


----------



## hng13

Heyman is fucking slaying everyone that decided to show up in the damn Arena tonight. Completely going out of his damn mind. GOAT.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Shit Heyman is insane on the stick


----------



## O Fenômeno




----------



## RE: Wrestling

Heyman needs a weekly RAW show like this. :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheWK90

Paul Heyman is God.


----------



## MEMS

Unreal promo


----------



## Amber B




----------



## jayenomics

:jt

damn


----------



## Frico

This promo is fucking gold.


----------



## jcmmnx

note to self; never "what" Paul the goat Heyman.


----------



## Derek

:lmao

This is the greatest gloat promo I've ever heard.


----------



## alejbr4

heyman vs eminem rap battle igot million on heyman, spitting hot fire


----------



## Londrick

Fuck dropping pipe bombs, Heyman is dropping nukes.


----------



## PraXitude

If you ever wonder why ECW fans were so insane (and you weren't into it or from the NJ/PA area)... THIS is why. THIS is Heyman. He's the GOAT heel/troll!


----------



## TKOK

syxxpac said:


> their are multiple ppl in the crowd with sting masks wonder if they will come attack somebody like in wcw


like this?


----------



## watts63

Paul Heyman is one of a kind.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Heyman is my idol for life now. he just made a guy people were calling undeserving of breaking the streak seem like the inevitable man to do it. Insane talent.


----------



## PunkShoot

holy shit that promo


----------



## Emotion Blur

I need a shower after this promo.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## dmccourt95

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

The fucking GOAT promo.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Amazing Heyman promo, too bad no Sting.


----------



## 20083

What a fucking promo! Only Heyman!


----------



## The Absolute

Please God. Let Paul Heyman live forever.


----------



## Sarcasm1

wow..


----------



## TJC93

Now that's how you sell a man


----------



## SoNiC007

Heyman doing some of the best mic work I've ever seen!

No Sting tonight?


----------



## AnalBleeding

i just had an orgasm from that entire segment


----------



## finalnight

See you at Summerslam Brock.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove

Greatest promo maybe ever... both men are gods


----------



## TJQ

That was one of the greatest promos I've had the pleasure of hearing.


----------



## ABrown

GOT DAMN! I need a towel bama4


----------



## cmiller4642

oh my god are any of you still doubting Lesnar breaking the streak?


----------



## LigerJ81

That a Fucking Manager right there :brock


----------



## Lok

The One!


----------



## WWE

and that's the last time we will see lesnar until summerslam fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley

Give this man a standing ovation. That was fucking beautiful.


----------



## Bambambryan

Amazing


----------



## Kabraxal

So it's official... streak wasted. Fuck whoever booked that and this promo. It did absolutely nothing. Congrats vince... you threw away a goldmine for.. whatever the fuck this stupid shit was.


----------



## cmccredden

Brock Lesnar would be nothing without Paul Heyman.


----------



## Arcade

Amazing promo. We need some body bags after that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Sorry guys, no surprises for this segment.


----------



## AlexMarth

Sting where are you QQ


----------



## Burzo

Amazing


----------



## BlueRover

and no one stops him????? what the faaaack?


----------



## El Capitano

That was just plain awesome :clap


----------



## markdeez33

That was a fucking great promo


----------



## Total Package

Greatest promo ever. #ThankYouHeyman


----------



## Tony

Heyman just might've cut the best promo I've ever heard. Just pure awesomeness.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

MillionDollarProns said:


> WANNABEES?
> 
> CHRIS JERICHO IS BACK?!


Save_Us.GelatinousTapeworms :jericho


----------



## The True Believer

Promo of the fucking year. Calling it now.


----------



## Redzero

No Sting #DealWithIt


----------



## Choke2Death

Heyman is the greatest on the mic, he just keeps on proving it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Heyman :lol
buried 2/3 of the commentary team. You can't hate him


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

PAUL TAKE A BOW!


----------



## jayenomics

and now the Usterds versus Boo-Tista and Randy Snorton...nice


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is Undertaker still going to come out?


----------



## PacoAwesome

Heyman yet again proving why he is untouchable on the mic.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Great promo, not sure if Taker will be on the show now


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Brilliant promo
The best i have seen in a loooooooooong time


----------



## dan the marino

Well, guess that's it. What a shitty half-assed way to end something after 20+ years of build. And so unnecessary. What a joke.


----------



## 20083

I need a fucking cigarette after that promo!


----------



## H

See you in four months, Brock.


----------



## sheepgonewild

Apparently Paul Heyman is the IWC. Pretty boring imho.


----------



## CamillePunk

Anyone else incredibly aroused by that promo


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Safe to say if the main event is a bit early, say 3:00 - 3:15, Taker will be closing the show


----------



## WhyMe123

Haha eat that you pg daniel bryan fucking skinny jean wearing fucktards.


----------



## EmbassyForever

What a promo!


----------



## BrendenPlayz

that was amazing, heyman is god.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Best Heyman promo ever.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

So no Taker tonight. Fuck


----------



## kokepepsi

Liked how the crowed got worked
They knew the promo was gold so they couldn't shit on it
But they knew they couldn't pop for it without looking like dumbasses


----------



## The Main Headliner

Heyman just completely and utterly owned in they promo. Everyone got owned. Even the what chant got owned. The audiences intelligence even got owned. 

Got damn 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

Kabraxal said:


> So it's official... streak wasted. Fuck whoever booked that and this promo. It did absolutely nothing. Congrats vince... you threw away a goldmine for.. whatever the fuck this stupid shit was.


----------



## syxxpac

undertaker better come later....


----------



## hng13

As amazing as that whole promo was, what was it for?


----------



## Edgehead41190

I need to rub this promo all over my body:mark::mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Hey look nobody attack Lesnar to setup a feud for Extreme Rules , See you at Summerslam Mr Partime


----------



## gamegenie

Dean/Moxley said:


> Sting... just come out already. Ya' killing me, bruh.


I don't think it's happening. 


The cards on tonight's RAW suck. 

This is just as bad as last years RAW, only good thing was the crowd, covering an otherwise boring RAW.


----------



## Con27

Unbelievable promo, wow


----------



## SP103

And Lesnar's checking in on his flight on his Iphone. See you at SummerSlam.


----------



## KuritaDavion

BlueRover said:


> and no one stops him????? what the faaaack?


Who the hell is going to stop him? Crippled ass Sting? Brock would have broke the bat, broke Sting and then Heyman would have cut a 15 min promo on him.


----------



## darksideon

Heyman constantly shows why he was made for this business.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Heyman is a microphone GAWD! Brilliant, promo of the year so far by far.


----------



## KakeRock

I was so sure something is going to happen during that segment but .. nothing :|


----------



## TJC93

Felt more real than Punks shoot


----------



## Kratosx23

Thuganomics said:


> and that's the last time we will see lesnar until summerslam fpalm





Kabraxal said:


> So it's official... streak wasted. Fuck whoever booked that and this promo. It did absolutely nothing. Congrats vince... you threw away a goldmine for.. whatever the fuck this stupid shit was.


Exactly. Another waste by the WWE.

Does it REALLY surprise anyone? The whole company foundation is based on squandering everything.


----------



## Bad For Business

Heyman buries the entire locker room and most of the commentary team, and is somehow correct in everything he said. The guy is a god.


----------



## SoNiC007

There's usually a returning WWE superstar or debut the night after Mania.. none yet.

That's how to cut a promo! and I love JBL agreeing :


----------



## NewJack's Shank

I bet it was Bo Dallas that came up to Heyman backstage


----------



## KO Bossy

Well, Heyman did it. He's given me a perfectly reasonable explanation as to why, in kayfabe, Lesnar is the GOAT. That's why Heyman is the man. He made me change my preconceived notions. I may not like Brock as a person, but please, if someone wants to refute everything Heyman just said, try. Because that was a hell of a convincing argument.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

WhyMe123 said:


> Haha eat that you pg daniel bryan fucking skinny jean wearing fucktards.


:lmao

Dont know why this is so funny


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Just beautiful


----------



## Your_Solution

Paul makes everyone else look like wannabes when it comes to mic work


----------



## Flawless Victory

This....This is the greatest promo I've ever heard :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan should be main event match, then Taker cends RAW with retirement to be interupted by Sting


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Paul Heyman vs The Rock in a 'whos the best to ever do it on the mic' match at Wrestlemania 31. BOOK IT!


----------



## MEMS

No interruption. Wow.


----------



## [email protected]

Heyman is still the best in the business.


----------



## 20083

I was hoping we'd get an indication of where Lesnar will go from here. Fucking brilliant promo though - wow.


----------



## PraXitude

That promo was better than at ECW 2005 (or was it 2006?) when Heyman started calling out people like JBL and HHH in front of an insane ECW crowd.


----------



## connormurphy13

Show's not over dummies.


----------



## TNPunk

Who's next for Lesnar after all this


----------



## FlashPhotographer

taker will finish his career with two mania losses. brock won't be the only victory.


----------



## StaindFlame

I love how people whine about a part-timer doing it, but don't say anything about Taker having 1 match a year, LOL.


----------



## J-Coke

Impressive promo by Heyman but I still feel like going to a bar and just drown my sorrows...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

9/10


----------



## Molfino

Midnight Rocker said:


> I need a fucking cigarette after that promo!


I'm smoking a couple J's for this show! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute

God, I love the reality era so far.


----------



## hng13

KuritaDavion said:


> Who the hell is going to stop him? Crippled ass Sting? Brock would have broke the bat, broke Sting and then Heyman would have cut a 15 min promo on him.


hahaha too funny


----------



## dmccourt95

Would be good if heyman and Brock came out and did that every week


----------



## dan the marino

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


>


He's not wrong. What a waste.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Great promo but would of been a lot better if someone came out and interrupted them.


----------



## Total Package

sheepgonewild said:


> Apparently Paul Heyman is the IWC. Pretty boring imho.


If you found that boring you have some serious problems.


----------



## birthday_massacre

hng13 said:


> As amazing as that whole promo was, what was it for?


Yeah I was thinking some MMA fighting or Sting was going to interrupt the promo at the end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I bet it was Bo Dallas that came up to Heyman backstage


Agree. That little, feminine voice that Heyman was imitating sounded just like Bo's ****** voice.


----------



## Lok

Crazy


----------



## kariverson

Usos getting crushed...


----------



## Deebow

So are they going to capitalize on this heat, or are they going to wait until SummerSlam when nobody cares anymore?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Arghh I'm so frustrated right now. I wanted something to happen there but I'm not even sure what.


----------



## ironcladd1

You could not have done that same promo for CM Punk. I'm so glad he didn't break the streak last year.


----------



## Superhippy

LMAO. We all didn't know that we wanted the streak ended, but we did.....just for that promo.


----------



## 20083

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Paul Heyman vs The Rock in a 'whos the best to ever do it on the mic' match at Wrestlemania 31. BOOK IT!


To be honest - Heyman would say something about being serious and dropping his catchphrases and get a head up over Rocky I think lol.


----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## RaymerWins

See you in a few months, Lesnar.
Too bad WWE couldn't figure out something to do with you.


----------



## TJC93

Taker needs to stay away from Brock now, I don't want Brock getting beat down by him


----------



## BarneyArmy

Undertaker better come out later.


----------



## Con27

The only disappointing thing is if that's it from Lesnar for a few months. Nothing to suggest the direction he's going in whether going after the title or who his next feud could be with.


----------



## rikers10

that my friends was the best promo everrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## KingLobos

Brock is the one..............who can't speak for himself. 

I kid I kid.


----------



## Vårmakos

'I could have broken the streak' should be Ryback's next gimmick.

It would totally fit him.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Paul Heyman is easily a top 3 mic worker in the business.


----------



## jcmmnx

Has Heyman been arrested yet for the public execution of 15,000 smarks, a locker room full of wannabes, and a couple of things that call themselves announcers?


----------



## Bubba T

meh


----------



## dan the marino

StaindFlame said:


> I love how people whine about a part-timer doing it, but don't say anything about Taker having 1 match a year, LOL.


Well, it's a good thing Taker didn't break Takers' streak.

:jt5


----------



## Total Package

Orton will now serve as the cool down after that promo.


----------



## DoubtGin

Am I the only one who wants Batista/Orton to win?


----------



## 20083

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Arghh I'm so frustrated right now. I wanted something to happen there but I'm not even sure what.


I feel EXACTLY the same way! Something needs to come of this now!


----------



## Gretchen

TJC93 said:


> Felt more real than Punks shoot


Not really. This was a great promo, but it felt somewhat Kayfabe, somewhat shoot, whereas Punk's promo felt almost completely shoot.


----------



## connormurphy13

Molfino said:


> I'm smoking a couple J's for this show! :mark:


Got the bowl ready for RVD's return! :cheer


----------



## RaymerWins

ironcladd1 said:


> You could not have done that same promo for CM Punk. I'm so glad he didn't break the streak last year.


This is so true - CM Punk does not stand out from the crowd at all.


----------



## kokepepsi

That Brock vs Bryan match is gonna be a 5star match with the storytelling if they do it right


----------



## Moscow08

kokepepsi said:


> Liked how the crowed got worked
> They knew the promo was gold so they couldn't shit on it
> But they knew they couldn't pop for it without looking like dumbasses


Exactly, that'll take them down a notch, the smugness of this crowd from minute one has been cringe.


----------



## almostfamous

WrestlingforEverII said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dont know why this is so funny


It really is lol. So perfect.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Con27 said:


> The only disappointing thing is if that's it from Lesnar for a few months. Nothing to suggest the direction he's going in whether going after the title or who his next feud could be with.


DAniel Bryan


----------



## wjd1989

Loved that Heyman promo!


----------



## hou713

It's time for everyone to let the streak go now, no point in complaining. The man who held the streak wanted it to end, and it ended the way he wanted it to end. And we got a moment for the ages out of it.


Brock Lesnar is The One. :banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That Heyman/Lesnar promo :banderas


----------



## Hawkke

Superhippy said:


> LMAO. We all didn't know that we wanted the streak ended, but we did.....just for that promo.


And it will be heard about 4 more times then never again.
Until the DVD and a show on the network..
Then never again after that.


----------



## Mr Poifect

Beast of a promo by Heyman. The best heel promo's are ones when they are right and there's not a damn fucking thing anyone can do about it.

For a bit of it , I was thinking "come on Sting".. but then I thought, fuck that, Lesnar would murder him and I don't think he'd get that good a pop.


----------



## Edgehead41190

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I bet it was Bo Dallas that came up to Heyman backstage


:lmao:lmao I was thinking Ziggler or Ryback


----------



## Molfino

BarneyArmy said:


> Undertaker better come out later.


Chances of Taker appearing tonight are next to none.


----------



## Duberry

Yessss

Adam Rose


----------



## ABrown

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Triple H vs Daniel Bryan should be main event match, then Taker cends RAW with retirement to be interupted by Sting


so you think old ass Sting is more important that the title?

:lel



ADAM ROSE :mark:


----------



## radiatedrich

I still think Taker/Lesnar was a shitty match and storyline, but Heyman really knows how to pluck on the harpstrings of the psyche. Very few people can do what he does.


----------



## Bad For Business

Is there any way Evolution don't win this. I like Orton, but come on, them winning the tag titles is unneeded


----------



## Your_Solution

jcmmnx said:


> Has Heyman been arrested yet for the public execution of 15,000 smarks, a locker room full of wannabes, and a couple of things that call themselves announcers?


Is there a lawyer in the world that could successfully prosecute Paul Heyman?


----------



## syxxpac

still having orgasms after that promo...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Adam Rose vignette! :mark:


----------



## World's Best

StaindFlame said:


> I love how people whine about a part-timer doing it, but don't say anything about Taker having 1 match a year, LOL.



Taker was a full timer for over 15 years. Brock, what? Like 2 years full the sporadic appearances every now and then?


----------



## seannnn

Adam Rose!


----------



## TJC93

Everyone debuting


----------



## barnesk9

ADAM ROSE CALL UP!!!!


----------



## VILLAIN

Who the fuck is that? lol


----------



## Callisto

Right_To_Censor said:


>


This forum only wants dick pics.

Ban pls.


----------



## Stad

Adam Rose lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I already hate adam rose


----------



## PunkShoot

HIM out of everybody?


----------



## WWE

Adam who?


----------



## hazuki

Adam Rose! So many new stars!!


----------



## Y2J Problem

Here's hoping the Uso's don't get crushed.

Adam Rose lol


----------



## PacoAwesome

Adam Rose!


----------



## TheResurrection

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Paul Heyman is easily a top 3 mic worker in the business.


He's in the top 1.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Adam Rose? Da Sam Hell?


----------



## NoyK

unDASHING said:


> 'I could have broken the streak' should be Ryback's next gimmick.
> 
> It would totally fit him.


:lel 

Dude has been jobbing out almost to Zack Ryder levels.


----------



## Prayer Police

What!!? Adam Rose is being called up!!?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

DoubtGin said:


> Am I the only one who wants Batista/Orton to win?


Welcome to the club.

L-Uso-rs to retain against those two :lmao


----------



## El Capitano

Can see Brock interfering in the title match later


----------



## VRsick

...what...the...fuck


----------



## Derek

Him too?


----------



## jayenomics

who the fuck is that terd?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Adam Rose and Bo Dallas. Yeah.


----------



## Tony

ADAM ROSE :mark:


----------



## bme

Damn they debuting Adam Rose too


----------



## Shepard

ADAM ROSE :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Please let this just be a promo for NXT.
Fuck it isn't.
He's screwed.


----------



## 20083

DoubtGin said:


> Am I the only one who wants Batista/Orton to win?


I am actually expecting that to happen.


----------



## AlexMarth

Razor Adam Ramon?


----------



## RyanPelley

Whoa! Its party time!


----------



## Griever11

That was a hell of a promo by Heyman, he's always good but he outdid himself tonight and made a pretty convincing argument about Lesnar being the most legit badass in WWE.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

rikers10 said:


> that my friends was the best promo everrrrrrrrrr!


HBK's promo in Montreal in 2005 says hi


----------



## Mikecala98

Adam rose already?? They need to release main roster talent now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie

kariverson said:


> Usos getting crushed...


By dumb and dumber who couldn't put away the GOAT. 


I think not.


----------



## Captain Edd

Leo Kruger? What happened to him?! :lol


----------



## King Gimp

ADAM ROSE! :mark:


----------



## H

I swear if these two fucks get called up but Zayn doesn't, then GTFO WWE.


----------



## HiddenViolence

I hate the fact that Lesnar broke the streak. But nonethless that promo was great.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

All these NXT rookie promos


----------



## Ham and Egger

Adam Rose finally gettin put on the fucking main roster!


----------



## PRODIGY

Da fuck my Paige promo at tho?


----------



## KingLobos

lol who the fuck is Adam


----------



## almostfamous

Adam Rose!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

So Leo Kruger couldn't make it to Raw but Adam Rose can.


----------



## birthday_massacre

We better get a Sami Zayn promo if Adam Rose and Bo Dallas are getting them.


----------



## Dougwertz

I kinda want them to win.


----------



## peep4life

Adam Rose.. Sweet

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fissiks

Sami Zayn better get called up


----------



## etched Chaos

CM Punk is back in the 2k14 ads...


----------



## TromaDogg

Adam Rose? What the absolute fuck?


----------



## Screwball

Adam Rose vignette. :mark:


----------



## Mr Poifect

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Paul Heyman is easily a top 3 mic worker in the business.


Hmm, yes. But he also robbed about 5-6 lines off that from Bobby Heenan & Hennig post Rumble 92.


----------



## RE: Wrestling

DoubtGin said:


> Am I the only one who wants Batista/Orton to win?


Nope.


----------



## SP103

Little lighter on the Boos for Dave.. He gave a really good performance last night.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Orton and batista better win this :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmccredden

Bo Dallas and some other dude promo? WWE calling up alot of people. No Sami Zayn though lol


----------



## Choke2Death

ironcladd1 said:


> You could not have done that same promo for CM Punk. I'm so glad he didn't break the streak last year.


That's my biggest comfort in seeing Brock ending the streak. Looking at how things turned out, it could have easily been Punk last year and I don't even wanna imagine the horror of seeing that happen.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

They're going nuts, everybody's debuting.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Adam Rose? Will be a jobber after 3 weeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not even any boos for Batista now. Just general indifference. :lol


----------



## Superhippy

There is some serious money in Brock v. Bryan in the future. Could be a G.O.A.T. match too.


----------



## finalnight

Wtf no pyro at wm30? But pyro now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Cowboy!!

ADAM ROSE FUCK YEAH


----------



## Y2J Problem

The pyro's back, YEH


----------



## jayenomics

RM Dandy said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> L-Uso-rs to retain against those two :lmao



I want to be in that club.


----------



## Flawless Victory

What the fuck is an Adam Rose??!!...This Brett Michaels wanna be mother fucker.


----------



## TNPunk

Adam Rose lol awesome gimmick


----------



## connormurphy13

Former Leo Kruger?

More excited for Bo!!!!

:mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93

If Orton and Batista win the WWE title match becomes interesting


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

At least Batista got his pyro back


----------



## NewJack's Shank

God I hope the Usos don't get squashed been one of my favorite teams for a few months


----------



## Mikestarko

So excited for Adam Rose to debut!


----------



## RaymerWins

BATISTA COMES IN AS A FACE - Boo'ed loudly and despised
BATISTA TURNS HEEL - fans just do not care about him

This is a "crazy" crowd too. And they just do not care about the VIPER or the BEAST.


----------



## The Absolute

Crowd is hot tonight, yet Orton STILL gets no reaction. :ti


----------



## Lok

Tag Titles!

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## 260825

Hmm .. kinda happy Batista being on the roster now.


----------



## Dougwertz

Wait Batista gets pyro tonight but not at WrestleMania?!


----------



## Total Package

Great chance to put the tag division over.


----------



## Molfino

Really glad to see WWE bringing the NXT Guys to the main roster now.


----------



## Bad For Business

Weird seeing Orton without the Belts


----------



## 20083

AlexMarth said:


> Razor Adam Ramon?


:lol Nailed it!


----------



## Vårmakos

NoyK said:


> :lel
> 
> Dude has been jobbing out almost to Zack Ryder levels.


That's the idea. It'd be a comedic gimmick like Jericho's 'Goldberg' streak.


----------



## Amber B

Adam Rose and short bus Bo over Sami Zayn :ti


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well, yeah, Taker/Lesnar is still one of the worse matches and storylines this year overall, but man Heyman can certainly make not hate it so much.


----------



## dan the marino

Hawkke said:


> And it will be heard about 4 more times then never again.
> Until the DVD and a show on the network..
> Then never again after that.


Only way we hear about it 4 more times is if Lesnar even appears 4 more times this year.

WORTH IT. :vince$


----------



## Arcade

finalnight said:


> Wtf no pyro at wm30? But pyro now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The band equipment was on the stage from the live performance to Orton's song.


----------



## J-Coke

Hope they chant Randy Boreton!


----------



## ABrown

Callisto said:


> This forum only wants dick pics.
> 
> Ban pls.


you're confused brother. this isn't backdoor.com


----------



## Captain Edd

Dat silence


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

Batista & Orton, time for that youth movement 

fpalm


----------



## SP103

finalnight said:


> Wtf no pyro at wm30? But pyro now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They couldn't do at WM because the band on stage for Orton.

Who suck ass btw. Ass.


----------



## Griever11

Pretty surprised to see Adam Rose is being called up soon, it still seems like he was Leo Kruger not that long ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Superhippy said:


> There is some serious money in Brock v. Bryan in the future. Could be a G.O.A.T. match too.


It will be the summerslam main event IMO


----------



## PacoAwesome

Wonder how Orton's back is feeling after that sick bump last night.


----------



## syxxpac

batista and orton gonna win triple h going to beat bryan.......evolution is back.......


----------



## xdryza

Dat reaction for Boreton. No even boos.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Please give me a squash match, like when Goldberg speared that midget mid-air.

Just tag team version.


----------



## PunkShoot

Adam rose is basically an austin powers gimmick


----------



## alejbr4

lol jbl dig at cubs , punk is a cubs fan


----------



## LigerJ81

Damn this is for The Titles


----------



## RetepAdam.

I loled @ the silence during Orton's entrance.

And that's as an Orton fan.

Smart crowd knows what helps and hurts these guys.


----------



## TJQ

I actually really want Batista and Orton to win this, I can't even explain why. I like the Usos, but Jesus Christ i want them to lose.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

finalnight said:


> Wtf no pyro at wm30? But pyro now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Guys who did Randy's theme were playing.


----------



## RaymerWins

SP103 said:


> Little lighter on the Boos for Dave.. He gave a really good performance last night.


It is because he is *inconsequential *now.


----------



## Domenico

Crowd is silent for Orton's pose. :lmao


----------



## Arsenal79

First Bo Dallas now Adam Rose! Don't be a lemon be a rosebud!!!!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Fuck Adam Rose!
*WHERE IS COREY GRAVES?!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I really want these 2 to win just so I can hear the Evolution music again possibly.


----------



## KuritaDavion

alejbr4 said:


> lol jbl dig at cubs , punk is a cubs fan


OMG SHOTS FIRED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

Crowd have seriously died down.


----------



## 20083

Orton looks kind of naked without the title belts huh?


----------



## youmakemeleery

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah I was thinking some MMA fighting or Sting was going to interrupt the promo at the end.


I agree with this. You can cut the best promo ever, but if it leads nowhere then what's the point?


This is why people were justified in being pissed about a part timer beating The Streak. There is no payoff.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Uso music :kanye


----------



## DoubtGin

U NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

No way Uso's are winning this clean or dirty. No way.


----------



## VILLAIN

Orton just really isn't over is he.


----------



## truelove

us....no


----------



## Medicaid

lmao! did anybody see that girl's face during the usos entrance. She wasn't feeling them at all.


----------



## AlexMarth

Usos jobbing in 3..2..1...


----------



## Dougwertz

I think I just saw Chris hero


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

syxxpac said:


> batista and orton gonna win triple h going to beat bryan.......evolution is back.......



I could masturbate to that.


----------



## Kratosx23

Amber B said:


> Adam Rose and short bus Bo over Sami Zayn :ti


Vintage WWE. :cole3


----------



## KnowYourRole

Expecting to see Paige and Sami Zayn promos later tonight as well.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Usos and Reigns are really channeling Rock right now with their expanded sleeve tats.


----------



## BigEMartin

the tag division will end if the usos lose.


----------



## Tardbasher12

I think Paul Heyman really shut those people down.


----------



## gamegenie

RetepAdam. said:


> I loled @ the silence during Orton's entrance.
> 
> And that's as an Orton fan.
> 
> Smart crowd knows what helps and hurts these guys.


They looked pretty dead to the Usos too.


----------



## RyanPelley

I just realized.... shouldn't Orton be upset about losing the Title?


----------



## Lok

Samoan!


----------



## VRsick

This is like HHH and stone cold vs the hardys. Usos are just out of their league.


----------



## H

Amber B said:


> Adam Rose and short bus Bo over Sami Zayn :ti


:ti

But with another nearly 2 hours, a Zayn promo can still happen.

Please no Mojo Rawley promo :kobe2


----------



## SUPER HANS

Batista drives a vauxhall corsa with a spoiler and an unnecessarily loud exhaust


----------



## ABrown

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Fuck Adam Rose!
> *WHERE IS COREY GRAVES?!*


If we're lucky...released. Corey Graves sucks.


----------



## PRODIGY

Really hoping Usos win this.


----------



## Vårmakos

It would do the tag division wonders if The Usos retained against these two. Which means that it won't happen because WWE.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Batista no-selling a punch


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

U TAPPED OUT


----------



## TJC93

Mania main event to tag titles, BURIALLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Xapury

Dat hiphop song after the samoan war call is a fucking joke.


----------



## Bad For Business

You tapped out chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk

you tapped out chant :lmao


----------



## TJQ

Irish Jet said:


> Crowd have seriously died down.


Because they don't give a shit about any of the people coming out, understandably.


----------



## Lord Stark

Why are they calling up Rose this early? The gimmick is not even several months old, and just debuted on NXT. Strange they would call him before Breeze, Graves.etc


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This crowd is pretty much dead...


----------



## KO Bossy

Way to put over the tag titles, Lawler. Now I really want to see this division all vying for a "consolation prize".


----------



## 20083

Looks to me like Heyman killed the crowd haha


----------



## Bellas

Ok That sting guy is creeping the hell out of me. Either this guy is playing us or something is going on here


----------



## AlexMarth

They are not selling anything


----------



## SP103

This match is a mess.


----------



## VILLAIN

CM PUNK CHANT


----------



## jackbhoy

Y2J? :mark:


----------



## WWE

oh god not these punk chants


----------



## DoubtGin

they were chanting the GOATs name just now (Y2J)


----------



## Redzero

LMAO shitting on Orton


----------



## The Absolute

And there's our first Punk chant of the night.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Y2J and Punk chants :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

This is the match gets shat on then : lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Those Y2J chants


----------



## Gretchen

:jericho


----------



## SoNiC007

Punk chats.


----------



## KingLobos

OMG these stupid CM Punk chants


----------



## Mst

Y2J


----------



## ShaggyK

Random LOUD Punk chants...wtf?


----------



## Bad For Business

Crowd crapping on the match, Punk chants


----------



## almostfamous

Heyman murdered the crowd.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Medicaid said:


> lmao! did anybody see that girl's face during the usos entrance. She wasn't feeling them at all.


Not even their mom feels about them.

CM Punk chants? :dance


----------



## jcmmnx

What a weak ass attempt by the smarks to get their heat back after Heyman destroyed them.


----------



## connormurphy13

:jericho2


----------



## Captain Edd

Every year after Mania the crowd shits on Orton :lol


----------



## Vårmakos

The CM Punk chants were muted instantly.


----------



## Kratosx23

Lord Stark said:


> Why are they calling up Rose this early? The gimmick is not even several months old, and just debuted on NXT. Strange they would call him before Breeze, Graves.etc


The guy's been in developmental for like 17 years and is 34. Granted, he has no business being on the roster.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

What are they chanting?


----------



## gamegenie

RyanPelley said:


> I just realized.... shouldn't Orton be upset about losing the Title?


He should have challenged Batista, for being a factor in him losing the title. 











But they already did that match last week.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

JBL JBL JBL


----------



## birthday_massacre

and the crowd still doesn't care about Batista or Orton ha


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

I really hope they do the batista bomb-rko move today.


----------



## 20083

Punk chants now


----------



## SP103

So what happened with that @Dolphins1925 guy? His source turned on him?


----------



## Chrome

Poor Orton, crowd is shitting on his match again. :lmao


----------



## Stad

Counted them out? :lmao


----------



## Total Package

TJC93 said:


> Mania main event to tag titles, BURIALLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Match is to put the tag division over.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Dq what??


----------



## World's Best

Irish Jet said:


> Crowd have seriously died down.



They clearly don't give a shit about this match.

Punk chants. YJ2 chants. Randy Savage chants I'm sure.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

dat finish


----------



## #Mark

They aren't even going to let these guy try? These crowds are getting ridiculous.


----------



## sheepgonewild

evolution vs shield?


----------



## Lok

Double count on......:lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Dq? what the fuck?


----------



## VILLAIN

Orton match always get shitted on Post WM RAW lol


----------



## DoubtGin

ugh, DQ


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

What the hell double count out?


----------



## BigEMartin

damn knew it


----------



## 5*RVD

Man, JBL is really not what he used to be.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

RIP Usos!


----------



## ABrown

Amber B said:


> Adam Rose and short bus Bo over Sami Zayn :ti


normally, I'd agree, but what do they do with Sami? Cesaro is about to get his push, and Bryan is the man right now. At least Bo is a heel and Rose will just be a comedy gimmick like Fandango. I'd rather Sami not get lost in the shuffle right now


----------



## WrestlinFan

The streak ending was justified with that one promo. Heyman/Lesnar could never mention the streak again and I'd be satisfied.


----------



## RaymerWins

The crowd does not care about Randy Orton or Batista. Neither of them generate any heat unless WWE tries to push them down our throats. Neither of these men are worth their mint.


----------



## RyanPelley

Y'all doin the nasty?


----------



## Edgehead41190

"I don't care about the tag titles."


----------



## RE: Wrestling

Nice sell-job by whichever Uso that was with the Batista bomb.


----------



## cmccredden

Why bury your tag team champions like this? Why not just have them go against rybaxle or some other jobber tag team?


----------



## 20083

Counted them out?


----------



## connormurphy13

Big Dave and Boreton burying the Tag Titles.


----------



## PunkShoot

Evolution is back LOL


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

And no fucks were given about RANDTISTA


----------



## The Absolute

One half of Evolution has reunited. Deal with it.


----------



## TJQ

unk :vince4


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did Batita get shorter


----------



## TJC93

Total Package said:


> Match is to put the tag division over.



Was sarcasm.

However the tag division has not just been put over anyway


----------



## Stad

Fuck was the point of that?


----------



## truelove

usos squashed


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Evolution coming back?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Total Package

Cesaro should swing Hogan.


----------



## finalnight

Lol they trolling

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN

Lol at Orton and Batista feuding a month and a half ago, now there best buds  haha


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

hahaha what the hell was that?


----------



## Born of Osiris

Buried.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Shovel by proxy - nice touch.


----------



## BarneyArmy

What was the point of that then lol.


----------



## Choke2Death

The Usos completely murdered :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

Wait, thats it? How awkward.


----------



## CJohn3:16

And nobody cares about Tista and Boreton. Glad this ended fast.


----------



## AlexMarth

Damnit let them beat the usos for a few more minutes and take hogan out


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Swaggy about to solidify the Real Americans break-up?


----------



## ABrown

Big Dave and Randy on the same page :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

Orton can't even get a reaction from the hottest crowd of the year. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business

That was it?


----------



## sheepgonewild

Evolution Vs Shield seeds at the closing, mark my words.


----------



## H

Presntation? He already carried it out of the place last night.


----------



## El Capitano

SP103 said:


> So what happened with that @Dolphins1925 guy? His source turned on him?


Yup and then he had a hissy fit because he got it all wrong :


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yup Batista/Orton is going to get involved in the main event and the Shield is going to make the save.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:damn


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Will this crowd cheer Hogan? I know Cesaro will be OVER


----------



## kokepepsi

Heyman mindfucked this crowd so hard they don't know what to do


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

And that's the tag division buried well and fucking truly.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Give these two the tag belts, fuck it make some space for the real talent


----------



## ironcladd1

Burying the Usos and the tag titles :dance


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

A beatdown of the Uso's. To what point?


----------



## TJQ

EVOLUTION


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Hogan in the same ring with Cesaro? Hogan should bigboot and legdrop this flavor of the month.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

The Usos suck. I'm sorry.


----------



## Robb Stark

What was the point to that?


----------



## Tardbasher12

Total Package said:


> Cesaro should swing Hogan.


Hogan's legs would probably break.


----------



## 20083

These two really look like a legit team. Similar tan, tattoos, bald, black trunks look :lol


----------



## Total Package

TJC93 said:


> Was sarcasm.
> 
> However the tag division has not just been put over anyway


Eh, they faced main eventers. Not sure why they would get completely squashed but whatever.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calling Swagger breaking the trophy over Cesaro's body/head so he doesn't have to carry it around for a year.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

they broke the usos.


----------



## Lok

That was something


----------



## Lydeck

My guess it that Evolution is about to reform.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Orton and Batista gonna get the tag titles at Extreme Rules


----------



## LigerJ81

Cesaro is Next :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Lol at Orton and Batista feuding a month and a half ago, now there best buds  haha


it's probably a 'two guys with the same goal' type deal. Like what austin aries and bobby roode did about two years ago


----------



## Callisto

cmccredden said:


> Why bury your tag team champions like this? Why not just have them go against rybaxle or some other jobber tag team?


..... why on earth would Vince squash Rybaxel? Both men are some of the company's most valuable assets, the top 1% easily. Where have you been all this time?

The Usos are the jobbers brother, and one day, they will rightfully lose to the GOAT Rybaxel or this new Batista/Orton partnership.


----------



## VILLAIN

Fuck, I really don't think the shocking moment will be Sting. I reckon it's going to be Shield making save for Bryan to take on Evolution.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Fair enough, I'm GTS.

inb4 Punk shows up unk2


----------



## quadsas

evolution is coming...has to be...going to be a great ending


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Swagger will probably interrupt and break the trophy.


----------



## gamegenie

5*RVD said:


> Man, JBL is really not what he used to be.


You telling me. Its hard to believe he was Bradshaw from the Acolytes.


----------



## 20083

So, Evolution reunion tonight and a beatdown after Bryan beats Triple H?


----------



## Total Package

Y2-Jerk said:


> Hogan in the same ring with Cesaro? Hogan should bigboot and legdrop this flavor of the month.


Cesaro has legit talent.


----------



## KingLobos

Did you not hear Orton and Batista before the match? 

They didn't want to fight, or care about the tag titles. HHH and Stephanie forced them into the match. So they basically said screw you.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Shield v Evolution too obvious?


----------



## The One Man Gang

Swagger gonna bust up that Andre trophy.


----------



## ABrown

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Calling Swagger breaking the trophy over Cesaro's body/head so he doesn't have to carry it around for a year.


yeah either Swagger or Big Show


----------



## LSUZombie

IC champ eats the pin
Tag team champs buried

Watch out, Ambrose.


----------



## kokepepsi

Just realized that if the Vince leaving with Taker before Wm had finished is kind of fucked up

He didn't do that when Owen fell


----------



## Dopeeey

Well after that :/. It will be good to see Cesaro up next :dance


----------



## Superhippy

Wrestlemania 30 is going to signify the start of a new golden era in WWE history. The streak ending pretty much just bombed everything we knew about the WWE. I am scared as hell right now that Bryan is going to lose the title.


----------



## PRODIGY

ironcladd1 said:


> Burying the Usos and the tag titles :dance


I don't see nothing good about that even if your not a Usos fan.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Batista about to get in this to go home


----------



## RE: Wrestling

sheepgonewild said:


> Evolution Vs Shield seeds at the closing, mark my words.


That would be sick if Shield came out and helped Bryan retain!!!


----------



## gamegenie

RM Dandy said:


> Fair enough, I'm GTS.
> 
> inb4 Punk shows up unk2


About as likely as Sting showing up.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Gearing up for Swagger to get made a fool by both Cesaro and Hogan. fpalm Give me strength...


----------



## RyanPelley

kokepepsi said:


> Just realized that if the Vince leaving with Taker before Wm had finished is kind of fucked up
> 
> He didn't do that when Owen fell


Wow.... that is fucked.


----------



## Four Winds

I found that "match" rather enjoyable.

Batista getting gassed? Not in a two minute squash match!


----------



## 20083

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Swagger will probably interrupt and break the trophy.


I doubt we'll get a good Swagger/Cesaro feud but I hope you're right man. Also, it would be pretty cool to see Zeb torn between the two and eventually (at the next ppv) finally picking a side.


----------



## RaymerWins

kokepepsi said:


> Just realized that if the Vince leaving with Taker before Wm had finished is kind of fucked up
> 
> He didn't do that when Owen fell


^ this....


----------



## connormurphy13

The Usos=Forever tag team

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

gamegenie said:


> But they already did that match last week.


You're not supposed to remember :vince


----------



## Choke2Death

Will be awesome to see Shield vs Evolution at Extreme Rules.


----------



## MEMS

sheepgonewild said:


> Evolution Vs Shield seeds at the closing, mark my words.


Love this. You might be on to something


----------



## Ed2896

kokepepsi said:


> Just realized that if the Vince leaving with Taker before Wm had finished is kind of fucked up
> 
> He didn't do that when Owen fell


Because he was running that show in '99, Trips and Steph were running WM30


----------



## Stad

RVD :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

RVD RVD RVD


----------



## Tardbasher12

This is the surprise return.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RVD!


----------



## The Absolute

He's back! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274

RVD BITCHES


----------



## BarneyArmy

RVD!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

kokepepsi said:


> Just realized that if the Vince leaving with Taker before Wm had finished is kind of fucked up
> 
> He didn't do that when Owen fell


times have changed, people have matured.


----------



## birthday_massacre

not this loser RVD

UGH come on, he sucks


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

ROBBIE V IS BACK!


----------



## VRsick

lolwut


----------



## O Fenômeno

:mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Woo RVD back nice


----------



## Con27

ONE OF A KIND!


----------



## Black Jesus

lol RVD still exists


----------



## gamegenie

Legasee said:


> I don't see nothing good about that even if your not a Usos fan.


They already done it to the IC belt champion.


----------



## bjnelson19705

RVD's back!!!


----------



## Bad For Business

Nice, RVD is back.


----------



## TNPunk

Awesome RVD


----------



## DoubtGin

lol casual comeback


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

VRsick said:


> This is like HHH and stone cold vs the hardys. Usos are just out of their league.


Did you actually compare the Uso's to the Hardy's?

Hardys >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Usos


----------



## Hotdiggity11

ONE OF A KIIIIIND!


----------



## Total Package

Legasee said:


> I don't see nothing good about that even if your not a Usos fan.


Seriously. I thought the match would be to put the Usos and the division over. Instead they get squashed for no reason.


----------



## barnesk9

kokepepsi said:


> Just realized that if the Vince leaving with Taker before Wm had finished is kind of fucked up
> 
> He didn't do that when Owen fell


Maybe that's why he went, didn't want to make the same mistake twice


----------



## AlexMarth

Rvd? why..


----------



## Y2-Jerk

RVD randomly? :lol


----------



## Y2J Problem

Lol at RVD not getting that Wrestlemania paycheck


----------



## Dougwertz

Eh.


----------



## xD7oom

:mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur

Yawn Van Dam


----------



## Lok

One of a KIND!


----------



## jackbhoy

RVD!! :mark:


----------



## H

Please don't cut a promo :ti


----------



## TJC93

Why couldn't they just let his music hit ffs, they always announce returns


----------



## HHHbkDX

RVD!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

Meh.


----------



## J-Coke

Well that was random LOL
RVD! RVD! RVD!


----------



## 20083

Four Winds said:


> I found that "match" rather enjoyable.
> 
> Batista getting gassed? Not in a two minute squash match!


:batista2 #BeatDownBatista :lol


----------



## VILLAIN

Why fucking announce a return like that?


----------



## Domenico

RVD!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

RVD :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Legasee said:


> I don't see nothing good about that even if your not a Usos fan.


It's sarcasm friend


----------



## Irish Jet

Announcing comebacks. Fuck off.


----------



## Captain Edd

Oh look whos back


----------



## WrayBryatt

kokepepsi said:


> Just realized that if the Vince leaving with Taker before Wm had finished is kind of fucked up
> 
> He didn't do that when Owen fell



He didn't really have the luxury of an experience stephanie and HHH. He's fully confident in them in running the show now. If vince left the night owen died, The show would be in worse t=shape then it was.


----------



## BigEMartin

one of a kind!


----------



## Four Winds

And the point was to underscore the fact that those two don't give a damn about the tag titles.


----------



## SP103

Does Part-Time Dam come out and beat Goldberg?


----------



## Bambambryan

Lol what's the point of saying welcome back rvd should of just let the crowd pop for him


----------



## Chrome

A WILD RVD APPEARS!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Hell yea RVD


----------



## Edgehead41190

Lol Sandow. What a jobber


----------



## xdryza

Can't even be happy to see RVD back. His last run did nothing for me.


----------



## KingLobos

Owen was gone way before he went to the hospital. Jarrett talked about it when he saw him taken out on stretcher.


----------



## hazuki

RVD...


----------



## Stad

Sandow jobbing again :lol


----------



## FlashPhotographer

always loved van dam's outfits


----------



## Marv95

Iz the Bookerman yall.
One of a kine!


----------



## truelove

ahhhh its that time of the night to watch sandow get further buried


----------



## LigerJ81

Welp Bye Sandow


----------



## connormurphy13

Sandow ready to do the job

:ti


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

Sandow...lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

RVD, Bo, Rose.. where all they gonna put all these people on the card?


----------



## Kratosx23

Sandow, of course. Lord give me strength...

Excuse me while I go make some popcorn instead of watching this daily massacre of a great talent.


----------



## Gretchen

That's cool.


----------



## gamegenie

Damien Sandow called on once again to do the job.


----------



## Shepard

lmao Sandow getting the jobber entrance. Poor guy.


----------



## BigWillie54

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Did you actually compare the Uso's to the Hardy's?
> 
> Hardys >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Usos


I don't think that was his point.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

Did they have to announce his return beforehand? fpalm


----------



## Total Package

Sandow squash incoming. Hes so buried.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Poor Sandow


----------



## DoubtGin

Sandow :lmao :lmao


RVD still over


----------



## PacoAwesome

RVD!!!


----------



## BookingBad

LOL Sandow doesn't even get an entrance anymore.


----------



## Xobeh

So this is post-WM arrival?

HOW GLORIOUS!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Poor Sandow.:no:


----------



## 20083

:lmao So random! RVD!


----------



## World's Best

Takertheman said:


> RVD :mark:



Unfortunately, it looks like RVD is going to squash Sandow. The woes for Damien continue.


----------



## Dopeeey

OMGZ RVD! :dance


----------



## Redzero

LOL poor Sandow


----------



## RustyPro

Still waiting on that payoff for Sandow after losing to Cena...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Lol awesome way to take advantage Sandow.


----------



## CJohn3:16

The you never saw it coming suprise return of RVD.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Sandow couldn't even get a pre-match promo?

And spoil a homecoming King? Do you mean trying to win a fucking match?


----------



## SUPER HANS

Yesssss


----------



## Emotion Blur

Bearodactyl said:


> RVD, Bo, Rose.. where all they gonna put all these people on the card?


Always time for a dancing segment.


----------



## H




----------



## Tardbasher12

Sandow will be released to make room for Adam Rose and Bo Dallas.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Sandow is such a jobber now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joseph92

I guess Sandow is taking yet another defeat.


----------



## TromaDogg

Sandow getting buried even more fpalm

What was the point of him winning his Money In The Bank match last year again?


----------



## FlashPhotographer

sandow reaping the benefits of his program with cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre

FlashPhotographer said:


> always loved van dam's outfits


Ryback did too that is why he stole them


----------



## Bambambryan

SP103 said:


> Does Part-Time Dam come out and beat Goldberg?


RVD is not a part timer, when he returns he wrestles weekly.


----------



## TJC93

Sandow has been too buried for me to even care now


----------



## Cigano11

Has that Sting guy moved yet?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

I swear RVD was facing Sandow on a regular basis just before he took his break too.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Fuck You RVD, you don't get to say your name lol


----------



## Saved_masses

sandow


----------



## ironcladd1

Stad said:


> Sandow jobbing again :lol


At least he's on Raw. :


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Cena's dad front row again.


----------



## alejbr4

RustyPro said:


> Still waiting on that payoff for Sandow after losing to Cena...


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 20083

Good to see RVD still pretty over!


----------



## Maveo

John Cena's dad in the front lel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Who the hell did Sandow piss off?


----------



## RustyPro

Wait was that I'm possible thing for Bo Dallas?


----------



## onlytoview

Oh fuck off. RVD is boring as crap and you make Sandow job out to him?


----------



## BigEvil2012

Sandow wins 





:troll


----------



## legendfan97

*sighs*

I hate when people abuse the "Who Dat" phrase. (dumb JBL and King)


----------



## Black Jesus

Hey guys, remembers when Damien Sandow had MITB and everyone predicted he would be a top star around this time :ti


----------



## Total Package

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sandow, of course. Lord give me strength...
> 
> Excuse me while I go make some popcorn instead of watching this daily massacre of a great talent.


Seriously. Sandow has tons of talent. No idea why he is buried this far. And he's jobbing out to a near 40-year-old.


----------



## xdryza

Uh oh, Cena's dad is in the audience. 

You know what that means...


----------



## RaymerWins

TromaDogg said:


> Sandow getting buried even more fpalm
> 
> What was the point of him winning his Money In The Bank match last year again?


To lose his cash-in so Cena doesn't feel bad about being the only one who lost his cash-in attempt.


----------



## Prayer Police

Hey, it's that douche. John Cena's dad.


----------



## Captain Edd

Cenas dad about to get fucked up again :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang

The Whole Fuckin Show :mark:


----------



## the fox

so how can Bryan overcome the Semi-reformed Evolution tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tardbasher12 said:


> Sandow will be released to make room for Adam Rose and Bo Dallas.


Then he goes to be a star in TNA.

OMG look whose in the impact zone. Samien Dandow


----------



## Bellas

Anyone else think that Sandow was going for the people's elbow then? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

xdryza said:


> Uh oh, Cena's dad is in the audience.
> 
> You know what that means...


That there's at least one **** in the crowd.


----------



## Griever11

You know Sandow is going to job to RVD. It's crazy how far he's fallen since losing the MITB.


----------



## SUPER HANS

John Cena Snr looking concerned there, don't worry John.


----------



## Emotion Blur

"You still got it chants" fpalm He was gone, what, six months AT MOST?


----------



## 20083

E-C-Dub chants!


----------



## Clique

Sandow's had such great momentum since MITB last year


----------



## Arthurgos

IS Cena's dad always there? lol


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Odafin Tutuola said:


>


lol


----------



## 5*RVD

Bambambryan said:


> RVD is not a part timer, when he returns he wrestles weekly.


So does that make him a part time full timer?


----------



## SP103

Lawler. 1 out of 5,000 one-liners finally came through :cheer


----------



## vRevolution

Cigano11 said:


> Has that Sting guy moved yet?


Nope, hes still in the front row.


----------



## Robbyfude

Sandow must have fucked Stephanie backstage or something, this is pretty stupid.


----------



## VILLAIN

Who did Damien Sandow piss off, haha?


----------



## hbkmickfan

Why do they have to schedule WrestleMania to be the same weekend as the Final Four?


----------



## jacobdaniel

:lmao Poor Sandow


----------



## BigEMartin

OMG SANDOW BURIED WAH WAH WAH WAH


----------



## KingLobos

Wow poor Sandow lol


----------



## Edgehead41190

Lol just saw the Sting guy. Creepy as fuck.


----------



## Bambambryan

Sting is not impressed by RVD


----------



## Lok

5 Star Frog Splash!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

birthday_massacre said:


> Then he goes to be a star in TNA.
> 
> OMG look whose in the impact zone. Samien Dandow


Damien Sadnow.


----------



## Brandough

Glad RVD's back, but man, Sandow deserves better than this.


----------



## RyanPelley

ShowStopper said:


> That there's at least one **** in the crowd.


LMAO....


----------



## gamegenie

xdryza said:


> Uh oh, Cena's dad is in the audience.
> 
> You know what that means...


The dude is like at every event. He was there last night at WrestleMania.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

xdryza said:


> Uh oh, Cena's dad is in the audience.
> 
> You know what that means...


That Sting is going to kick Cena's dads ass and this will lead into a feud?


----------



## Joseph92

My god did Sandow get in even 1 punch during that match??


----------



## Satanixx

Fuck RVD.


----------



## RaymerWins

I never liked Sandow.
But it is a tad unfortunate to see how far he has fallen. 
I'm glad Cody Rhodes didn't win the MITB.


----------



## BigWillie54

xdryza said:


> Uh oh, Cena's dad is in the audience.
> 
> You know what that means...


since Cena wrestled already, please tell me what it means?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute

Nice to see RVD on my television set again. Now let's see if they actually decide to do something with him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

ROB VAN F'N DAM


----------



## jackbhoy

Sting guy is really starting to freak me out the guy isn't moving :lmao


----------



## Dougwertz

Sandow sold the shit out of that splash


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Arthurgos said:


> IS Cena's dad always there? lol


He gets all horned up at WWE events.


----------



## Vårmakos

Part-timers winning over potential stars. Never gets old.


----------



## Bahgawdking

KingLobos said:


> Owen was gone way before he went to the hospital. Jarrett talked about it when he saw him taken out on stretcher.


jeff jarrett was rushed to the ring for his match. he said he had no clue what had happened, only that he knew something bad had happened.


----------



## cmiller4642

Cena's dad gets more airtime than Sandow


----------



## Hawkke

Did Sandow walk up and spit in Steph's face or something? Did he take one of the daughters suckers away? Did he kick Vince in the shin?


----------



## Omega_VIK

RVD gotta go to his weed man, hence why the match was short.


----------



## 20083

Welcome back RVD!


----------



## MutableEarth

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Damien Sadnow.


:lol


----------



## Mr Poifect

I hate RVD.


----------



## TJC93

Sting guy sat their motionless again but his mystique left when he stood up earlier


----------



## BarneyArmy

No is taker coming out??


----------



## Emotion Blur

BigWillie54 said:


> since Cena wrestled already, please tell me what it means?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cena to make the save for Bryan later :cena2


----------



## TromaDogg

I actually like RVD, but FFS fpalm fpalm


----------



## SUPER HANS

Great to see Ryback back with a new high flying style


----------



## A$AP

They no sell Lesnar but eat RVD up. :lol

Never change, smarks


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

First Sandow lost the robe, then the pink trunks and purple kneepads, then the MITB match and now he's lost his long hair.

Sad to see his career in such a freefall.


----------



## mgman

It looks like someone painted a smiling face on a mop and called it Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Bad For Business

So we're only halfway through, and we've already had Evolution, Lesnar, RVD etc.


----------



## RyanPelley

I bet Pat Patterson tried to watch everyone in the house shower.


----------



## KingLobos

Bahgawdking said:


> jeff jarrett was rushed to the ring for his match. he said he had no clue what had happened, only that he knew something bad had happened.


I said the wrong person. I meant to say Val Venis.


----------



## El Capitano

What a waste of talent burying Sandow :no:


----------



## World's Best

JOR-EL CENA IN THE FRONT ROW??


----------



## teawrecks

Meh. Don't care about RVD.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

"Miracle, 24 hour run.."

If Cole just fucking gave away the ending I will be displeased.


----------



## AlexMarth

That's just pathetic


----------



## x096

I may mark out if they manage to make Sting guy pop for anything tonight


----------



## -XERO-

*- The Score Radio Network noted on their Twitter account ( @ScoreRadioNet ) that The Undertaker is backstage at RAW.*
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0407/572954/ultimate-warrior-on-raw-tonight/


----------



## Mr Poifect

Z. Kusano said:


> Who the hell did Sandow piss off?


I was just wondering whose lunch he had shit in.


----------



## Fissiks

the fox said:


> so how can Bryan overcome the Semi-reformed Evolution tonight?


The Shield


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Now THIS is a show I wanna see.


----------



## KakeRock

Serious Sting is serious


----------



## Black Jesus

incoming


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well, I see the Sandow burial won't be stopping. No CM Punk and I think I'm done with WWE for now.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Ill pass on legends house don't want my last image is these guys to be ripping wifebeaters off and washing cars


----------



## Bad For Business

Fissiks said:


> The Shield


More like John-boy.


----------



## barnesk9

Fissiks said:


> The Shield


That must happen


----------



## gamegenie

Wait 1 week from today at 8pm Central. So right during the middle of RAW. That's good scheduling for your Network WWE.


----------



## fathergll

It blows my mind how they bury Sandow. One of the few guys on the roster that can actually talk on the mic and they continue to do this? Sandow must of fucked someone over in the family


----------



## Omega_VIK

Hawkke said:


> Did Sandow walk up and spit in Steph's face or something? Did he take one of the daughters suckers away? Did he kick Vince in the shin?


All those things and more.


----------



## connormurphy13

Good to see my stoner buddy RVD. Now just get him in something meaningful please.


----------



## Screwball

They've emasculated Sandow good and proper, poor guy.


----------



## PRODIGY

Who da fuck did Sandow piss off? Dude has become the jobber now.


----------



## almostfamous

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well, I see the Sandow burial won't be stopping. No CM Punk and I think I'm done with WWE for now.


I think you're crazy. WWE is the best it's been in ten years. But to each his own.


----------



## Domenico

Ultimate Warrior is set to appear on RAW!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

Bearodactyl said:


> RVD, Bo, Rose.. where all they gonna put all these people on the card?


CM Punk
Mysterio
Del Rio
Christian 
Dolph Ziggler
Tensai
R Truth
Brodus Clay

all have contracts ending this year so its time to lets some people go


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

So for those that were saying losing to Cena was not a bad thing for Sandow well as you can clearly see Sandow is not a jobber.


----------



## gamegenie

Black Jesus said:


> incoming


Who was he wrestling in that match? Undertaker?


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well, I see the Sandow burial won't be stopping. No CM Punk and I think I'm done with WWE for now.


Snaparooney.


----------



## TromaDogg

Washington Irving said:


> "Miracle, 24 hour run.."
> 
> If Cole just fucking gave away the ending I will be displeased.


Yeah, I caught him saying that.

He'd better fucking not have done. :no:


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Legasee said:


> Who da fuck did Sandow piss off? Dude has become the jobber now.




Hope he loves ham and egg for breakfast!


----------



## 20083

Halfway through the show. What else are they gonna have? The title match, something with the Shield - thats it?


----------



## Bambambryan

Rvd would be a decent face for Bray to squash, then move on to Jericho at summer slam


----------



## Brandough

I really don't think Sandow pissed anyone off. The guy has potential you just can't bury a guy like this. Rember when Cesaro was on a losing streak too? Now look at him now


----------



## LigerJ81




----------



## A$AP

The pacing is weird. Seems like something is going to take up time whether it be a match or another segment.


----------



## NitroMark

ROB VAN DAM


----------



## Edgehead41190

Bad For Business said:


> So we're only halfway through, and we've already had Evolution, Lesnar, RVD etc.


It's 2004 all over again.


----------



## RaymerWins

SpeedStick said:


> CM Punk
> Mysterio
> Del Rio
> Christian
> Dolph Ziggler
> Tensai
> R Truth
> Brodus Clay
> 
> all have contracts ending this year so its time to lets some people go


Mysterio, Tensai, Christian given non-wrestling roles
Tensai, Clay, Truth cut out right
CM Punk is a quitter
Re-up Zigs and Del Rio

... That leaves 7 open spots on the card. What a great time to be a new talent in WWE.


----------



## almostfamous

Midnight Rocker said:


> Halfway through the show. What else are they gonna have? The title match, something with the Shield - thats it?


Shield will probably be involved_ in _the title match.


----------



## 260825

*Only a while now
*


----------



## Superhippy

Sandow is so overrated by the IWC. I don't think I have ever seen a good Damien Sandow match. People just like him because he talks a bunch of smack when he has the mic, and that didn't even get him very much heat at all. Couldn't care less if he is a jobber now honestly.


----------



## Zigberg

Sandow is shit and was never going to amount to anything anyway, there's fuck all special about him.


----------



## 20083

LigerJ81 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## *Eternity*

I love how Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar and WrestleMania are the top 3 trending things on yahoo at the moment.


DAT MAINSTREAM. :vince2


----------



## Velvet onion

TromaDogg said:


> Yeah, I caught him saying that.
> 
> He'd better fucking not have done. :no:


what did cole say, i wasnt listening


----------



## ironcladd1

fathergll said:


> It blows my mind how they bury Sandow. One of the few guys on the roster that can actually talk on the mic and they continue to do this? Sandow must of fucked someone over in the family


Maybe the problem is he didn't fuck a certain member of the family :vince5


----------



## AngryConsumer

Journey to Wrestlemania: Daniel Bryan. 

Yep, no swerve tonight. Bryan retains.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Rey, bleh.


----------



## Black Jesus

Rey "Crowd doesn't care anymore" Mysterio


----------



## Total Package

God, it's Mysterio. fpalm


----------



## The Absolute

No reaction for Mysterio. Either this crowd is already burnt out or they just don't give a damn about this guy.


----------



## Lok

Booooyaka!


----------



## connormurphy13

Put RVD in a feud with Ryback over who gets to wear the singlet.


----------



## 20083

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Only a while now
> *


Lets hope so!


----------



## Captain Edd

Time for a knee injury


----------



## NoyK

Poor Rey, he used to get some of the best crowd reactions.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Oh jeez. What is he doing here?fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge

No reaction for Rey Mysterio. :lmao


----------



## jacobdaniel

And the crowd goes mild for Mysterio.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Silence for Mysterio? Damn...


----------



## SP103

Mysterio? Come on. This guy is a handicap match. 

Literally.


----------



## xdryza

Crickets for Rey? Damn. lol


----------



## Joel

Just retire already, Rey.


----------



## Superhippy

Lol at Rey getting zero reaction whatsoever.


----------



## H

Damn barely any fucks for Rey.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Poor Rey can barely talk to the ring anymore

Barett with DAT pop


----------



## watts63

No one cares!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

RaymerWins said:


> Mysterio, Tensai, Christian given non-wrestling roles
> Tensai, Clay, Truth cut out right
> CM Punk is a quitter
> Re-up Zigs and Del Rio
> 
> ... That leaves 7 open spots on the card. What a great time to be a new talent in WWE.


You give Tensai a job just to fire him? That's cold, man.


----------



## Stad

Crowd gives no fucks about Rey anymore.


----------



## iKingAces

Mysterio...:no:


----------



## KuritaDavion

The Absolute said:


> No reaction for Mysterio.


He's just another guy now.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Mysterio: The New Crowd Killer.


----------



## x096

MYSTERIOS BACK.. and he's injured


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Looks like Rey Mysterio sprained his wrist while raising his hand. Just shows how fragile he is these days. Lulz.


----------



## almostfamous

Rey is a legend, but it might be time to hang em up.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

You know what I'd love, The Shield coming to Bryan's aid to fight the injustice with the authority screwing him at every turn, and set up Shield vs. Evolution.


----------



## alejbr4

in before rey injures himself


----------



## AlexMarth

at least they don't boo him (?)


----------



## VILLAIN

Why does Rey not just retire? he doesn't need WWE anymore. He's already had a great career.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Rey Mysterio without a pop is weird.


----------



## VRsick

WHO IS BROCK LESNAR GUY!!!!????!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rey got no pop. Either the crowd doesn't care about him anymore or they can't spot him from up in the nosebleeds.


----------



## cmiller4642

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

BARRETT!


----------



## WWE

barrett...?


----------



## Angels Will Fall

GOOD NEWS!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

YES!!!!!


----------



## Vyer

Barrett!!


----------



## 5*RVD

Whatcha gonna do when he comes for you?


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

MTV did a preview to Mania and their line was "Hulk Hogan is back to big up the young guns and future of the WWE" and Reys picture came on. FML.


----------



## Bambambryan

Bad news !!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

BARRETT


----------



## RaymerWins

Oh my God...Barrett gets a match.
Shocking.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Barret.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cmccredden

BAD NEWS BARRET!!! YUS!!


----------



## bme

gamegenie said:


> Who was he wrestling in that match? Undertaker?


It was a tag team buried alive match, Taker/BigShow vs Rock/Mankind.
Show was burying Mankind when HHH appeared and hit Show with the sledgehammer. HHH then proceeded to bury Mankind.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

IM AFRAID I HAVE SOME BAD NEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RyanPelley

What a pop!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

FINALLY


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

lol that pop for Barrett


----------



## The Absolute

Dat pop for Barrett!


----------



## Edgehead41190

DHAT POP


----------



## Total Package

#BNB!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Barrett!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingLobos

BNB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domenico

Dat pop for Barrett :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris

BNB :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

fucking finally in a match in how many months!?


----------



## NoyK

Holy fuck what a pop for Barret!


----------



## LigerJ81

BNB Push


----------



## finalnight

Finally!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus

Whoa, this dude is actually gonna fucking wrestle?


----------



## jacobdaniel

birthday_massacre said:


> Poor Rey can barely talk to the ring anymore


Why would anyone talk to the ring??


----------



## Prayer Police

Yes!!!! An actual Barrett match!!!


----------



## El Capitano

Yes Barrett finally wrestling again! :mark:


----------



## hazuki

BNB :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin

YES!!!!! HES BACK!


----------



## Kabraxal

He's gonna wrestle?!


----------



## DoubtGin

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: v


----------



## RustyPro

HOLY SHIT BARRETT :mark:


----------



## Lok

Hey look......#BNB :lol


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

But remember, Sandow was elevated.

Anyways, Bad News Barrett? Time for some vintage Mysterio shit!


----------



## Bahgawdking

OH SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## cavs25

Barrett is massively ovahhh!


----------



## theatb

BNB is actually wrestling!


----------



## hng13

Holy shit, Barrett is wrestling on TV??????


----------



## Joseph92

Holly cow Barrett is actually wrestling on Raw!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Barrett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93

Barretts body looks loads better


----------



## PacoAwesome

Barrett is wrestling! Bout damn time!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Wade getting love.


----------



## Bad For Business

Barrett actually wrestling


----------



## Chrome

Barrett! :mark:


----------



## watts63

Mysterio is about to get some bad news.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

:mark:

BARRETT! Guess his Visa is sorted out.

BOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## -XERO-

*OHNOES!*


----------



## cmcabana

finally barret is wrestling again!!!!!


----------



## Stad

BAD NEWS!!!


----------



## Con27

Barrett actually in a match


----------



## ironcladd1

If you think Barrett is winning, I've got some bad news.........


----------



## Redwood

New Extreme Rules logo looks terrible.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Finally! Bad News Barrett is back to competing!


----------



## 20083

Barrett :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

#BNB


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lol


----------



## Velvet onion

mysterio deserves better than what he gets


----------



## Phillies3:16

Shitty Rey vs shitty Barrett.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Crowd is about to bury Mysterio


----------



## The True Believer

The fuck is this?!


----------



## FlashPhotographer

we walk alone, in the unknown.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

HELL YEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

DAT POP


----------



## Dougwertz

Yes!!!


----------



## connormurphy13

He's finally wrestling! lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao This is going one of two ways. Either this is just crowd pandering or crowd killing.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

finally! Barrett!


----------



## Gretchen

Finally, Barrett in fucking action, again!

And dat pop! :mark:


----------



## Omega Creed

wow, he actually wrestles lol


----------



## Robbyfude

Rey has basically lost all his matches this entire year, how do you expect the crowd to cheer him lol.


----------



## Hawkke

Extreme Rules! The Hard Core In Your Face PPV presented by kids candy..



Bad News Barnett!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABrown

oh man. his promos are bad enough. his matches are :jay


----------



## H

:mark: :mark: :mark:

If he wins :banderas


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

BAD NEWS BARRETT!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Barrett is wrestling a match? When the fuck was his last televised match? A year ago.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Superhippy said:


> Sandow is so overrated by the IWC. I don't think I have ever seen a good Damien Sandow match. People just like him because he talks a bunch of smack when he has the mic, and that didn't even get him very much heat at all. Couldn't care less if he is a jobber now honestly.


Wade Barrett also.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Poor Mysterio is getting outpopped by Barrett. LOL


----------



## Jesus_Hong

That was some deafening silence for Rey


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Barrett is fucking awesome. Just laughing at mysterio


----------



## KingLobos

BAD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truelove

wtf am I witnessing...Barrett wrestling?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Barrett is a fucking face now :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642

Fuck off Mysterio.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Dam, how over is barrett


----------



## Bahgawdking

"UK" chants incoming


----------



## Captain Edd

Mysterio heeling it up


----------



## jacobdaniel

Mysterio just turned heel!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

holy fuck hes over


----------



## -XERO-

Rey, fuck you.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Mysterios a heel :lmao


----------



## AlexMarth

Mysterio doing a favor to Barret


----------



## dan the marino

Zigberg said:


> Sandow is shit and was never going to amount to anything anyway, there's fuck all special about him.


Aside from, you know, him being one of the best talkers on the roster and playing his gimmick to a tee.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Hey Rey, AHM AHFRAID AH'VE GAWT SUM BAD NEWZ! :barrett

You're still coming out to a mix of indifference and mild boos.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Ya this is sad, the crowd booing a Legend like Mysterio, this is ridiculous.


----------



## CamillePunk

Is there a deadpool for Rey's legs and how can I get in on the action?


----------



## RyanPelley

Hey Mysterio.... 2010 called. You sucked then, you suck now.


----------



## Joseph92

He was about to say he wasn't going to wrestle tonight?


----------



## Edgehead41190

Lmao poor Rey. First the Rumble, now this. Guy can't catch a break.:lmao


----------



## Lok

Sliding Splash


----------



## Total Package

JBL burying Mysterio by telling the truth. Awesome.


----------



## 20083

:mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuck you Mysterio! Let the man speak!


----------



## VILLAIN

Disrespectful booing Rey.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

:lmao what if he just said "I'm afraid I've got some bad news, I'm not wrestling tonight, goodbye."


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

That theme song for Barrett is awesome.

Okay Rey, you need to retire, but that was a cool move.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

almostfamous said:


> I think you're crazy. WWE is the best it's been in ten years. But to each his own.


As a whole, it's pretty terrible. They had a great Mania, and a great Raw so far, but they bury their best talents and push/protect guys like Sheamus/Del Rio/Reigns who while aren't all terrible, don't deserve it over a number of others.

Well, on the plus side, BNB wrestling! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie

Rey Mysterio's identity has long been exposed.


----------



## CJohn3:16

BNB chants :ti

Rey getting nuclear heat.


----------



## hng13

Mysterio just completed his heel turn that he started when he came in at 30 at the RR lol


----------



## Hawkke

Whip his ass Barrett!


----------



## TNPunk

They keep putting Rey in the worst scenarios


----------



## Black Jesus

Rey is injured.


----------



## 5*RVD

Rey doesn't deserve to be booed, man...


----------



## truelove

Barrett is really over tonight...


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

lol im so hyped how they're not popping for Mysterio's trite flashy moves


----------



## FlashPhotographer

lol at sting guy. dat composure


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I don't remember the last time I saw Barrett in a match


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Fans still not forgiven him for the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Xapury

If barret loses :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bahgawdking

King just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Gretchen

Loving this crowd.


----------



## LigerJ81

Cmon Barrett


----------



## Satanixx

Rey just needs to go away.

And FFS keep him away from the Spanish Announce Table. It's a death trap.


----------



## Zigberg

En-ger-land chant. :mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall

ENG-ER-LAND ENG-ER-LAND ENG-ER-LAND :mark:


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Love Wade but this is Rey Rey's last run hate seeing him get booed haha


----------



## PacoAwesome

Barrett is fucking loving this.


----------



## VILLAIN

ENGLAND ENGLANDDD ENGLANDD ENGLANDDD  Traditional footy chant.


----------



## Saddlerrad

http://pic.twitter.com/FVwbUsCDpL

Feel that UK crowd! 

Also, either the most suspicious and frankly boring fan in history for someone who's paid probably $1000 for a ticket ever, or it's sting.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Can Rey go away already seriously


----------



## GCA-FF

"Wade Barrett"... :lawler


----------



## TheResurrection

There's a second Sting in he crowd a couple of rows behind the static one.


----------



## BarneyArmy

ENGERLANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## squeelbitch

who would've thought that barrett would be the guy to get the crow hype again after heyman's promo


----------



## Hawkke

And who said the Bad News gimmick couldn't help keep him afloat till he got his visa problems ironed out?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Rey has no character and is shadow of his former self while you have Barett who has somewhat an interesting character
Of course the crowd is gonna cheer for Barett


----------



## guardplay320

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Disrespectful booing Rey.



Tons of Brits in the crowd who paid thousands of dollars to be at WM and at this RAW. It's not disrespectful for them to boo Rey. It's disrespectful of the WWE to put Rey in this spot AGAIN. Didn't they learn from The Royal Rumble?


----------



## Joel

ABrown said:


> oh man. *his promos are bad enough*. his matches are :jay


You have some terrible taste, lad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Can't even be sad about Swagger's obvious burial coming up soon, this RAW has been pretty sweet.


----------



## El Capitano

Dem Barrett footie chants :


----------



## birthday_massacre

Rey getting booed lol


----------



## Molfino

GOAT crowd. The Anti-PG-Era crowd in full effect.


----------



## jackbhoy

we love you barrett we do oh barrett we love you!


----------



## World's Best

Honestly...Barrett hasn't been interesting since Nexus. He's pretty trash anyway.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Fuck Barrett he's garbage, why does the WWE keep doing this to Rey.


----------



## Bryan D.

DEM FOOTBALL CHANTS.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Good lads with the "England" chants


----------



## xRedx

REY HEEL TURN :vince$


----------



## syxxpac

LMFAO at the jag thindh sign omfggggg its back


----------



## PRODIGY

The Sting guy is not impressed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

truelove said:


> Barrett is really over tonight...


Christmas Day comes once a year also


----------



## gamegenie

booing Rey Mysterio for no reason.


----------



## radiatedrich

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> Disrespectful booing Rey.


Agreed. At first, I thought they were just booing because they wanted to hear a Barrett promo, but now it's clear that they just want to be cool and boo the face.


----------



## iKingAces

Bahgawdking said:


> King just shut the fuck up.


"The fans been going for the bad guys all night! Heh."


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I feel bad for rey. he can still handle himself but is getting shit on.


----------



## SP103

"There's no playoffs"?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:lmao where is Raw tonight? The crowd is awesome. Better than last night. :lol 

I don't like the Mysterio boos, but at least he's a veteran and can work with it.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Black Jesus said:


> Rey is injured.


Knee problems again.


----------



## Xapury

King mistery getting heat,i love it.


----------



## robby.ag0ny

So weird hearing Rey get booed


----------



## Edgehead41190

Push this man.


----------



## Total Package

#BNB! #BNB! #BNB!


----------



## -XERO-

:clap


----------



## 20083

Yes! Barretttt!


----------



## Born of Osiris

FUCK YES


----------



## cmiller4642

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LAAAAAAAAARIATOOOOOOOO!


----------



## MECCA1

Why is the crowd booing Mysterio? It's not like he's Cena is gonna end Barretts career. He's gonna put him over.


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark




Barret wins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WOW.


----------



## The Absolute

Barrett wins a match! How uncanny!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Shocked they let Barrett get this one. Perfect time to troll.


----------



## Stad

:lmao That Sting guy in the front row man is killing me. He doesn't react or anything.


----------



## Black Jesus

That's Barret's biggest win in years :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

The static Sting just cracks me up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Bittersweet how Barrett is more over tonight than he was during all of his post-Nexus years combined.

And BOOM goes the BULLHAMMER! YAAASSS!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok

Boooooooooooom!


----------



## RE: Wrestling

The night where heels are faces.


----------



## cavs25

Lmaoo crowd is reacting like Barrett won the titles!!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

That elbow was vicious jesus..


----------



## KingLobos

LOL BNB

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

WOO


----------



## x096

Sting guy needs to be a new meme

"Paid $1000 for ringside seats, doesn't care"


----------



## AlexMarth

yay Barret now what is he going to do withouth that crowd


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

BARRETT GOING OVER, BROTHER


----------



## Domenico

Rey Mysterio's a heel now? :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

Barrett wins!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Love it the WWE let Barrett win.


----------



## WrestlinFan

The not moving Sting guy is fucking horrifying.


----------



## TJQ

BOOM


----------



## ABrown

Joel said:


> You have some terrible taste, lad.


why? because I think his trolling is shit? Dude is as basic as basic gets. He's a step above toilet humor.


----------



## H

Dat Barrett reaction :banderas


----------



## The True Believer

Jack Thwagger said:


> Can't even be sad about Swagger's obvious burial coming up soon, this RAW has been pretty sweet.


Swagger will be the next Heyman guy. Don't worry.


----------



## AngryConsumer

BOOM!


----------



## Gretchen

Barrett is great.


----------



## El Capitano

Barrett doing the easy clap :lmao:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Barrett getting his Raw moment! :jay


----------



## RustyPro

holy shit he actually won a match :mark:


----------



## BigWillie54

guardplay320 said:


> Tons of Brits in the crowd who paid thousands of dollars to be at WM and at this RAW. It's not disrespectful for them to boo Rey. It's disrespectful of the WWE to put Rey in this spot AGAIN. Didn't they learn from The Royal Rumble?


this spot= the middle of raw? The fuck you talking about?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg

This crowd. :lol:lol


----------



## barnesk9

its about time for Rey to hang up the boots. Fans don't seem to connect with him anymore and he stays hurt


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

That's the referee that ended Taker's streak


----------



## Kratosx23

Just got here for the ending. They FINALLY put Barrett in the ring huh? Can't believe it.

Thank God he got the win, but I don't think they'll be doing anything with him.


----------



## Venus Gospel

I love Barrett so much.


----------



## connormurphy13

Barrett getting a win is almost as shocking as the Streak ending.


----------



## Kabraxal

Glad he won! And take a hint King.. we are cheering entertaining guys or wrestlers... not just "he's squeaky clean cheer him!".


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

The crowd actually made me care about BNB and get behind him. It's amazing what good crowds can do. I can't believe they didn't let him cut a promo tonight. It's the one time when the crowd is gonna eat up whatever he says.


----------



## guardplay320

Rey now equals a face version of Christian. They should start a feud so we could actually guess which jobber will win.


----------



## Bambambryan

Boooooom


----------



## xdryza

Good for Barrett! Rey is a has-been and the crowd is letting him know.


----------



## Total Package

robby.ag0ny said:


> So weird hearing Rey get booed


He's old, he's stale. He sucks. He needs to go. Six years ago.


----------



## J-Coke

RUSEVVV!!!!


----------



## 20083

:clap Welcome back, Bad News Barrett!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

RUSEV


----------



## bjnelson19705

Awesome RAW so far.


----------



## SkandorAkbar

glad rey lost. :clap


----------



## Bahgawdking

Saddlerrad said:


> http://pic.twitter.com/FVwbUsCDpL
> 
> Feel that UK crowd!
> 
> Also, either the most suspicious and frankly boring fan in history for someone who's paid probably $1000 for a ticket ever, or it's sting.


which pixel is sting?


----------



## TheResurrection

I can see at least three Stings.


----------



## jackbhoy

damn it! fuck this guy where's zayn?!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Rusev.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Waffelz

Fuck me, BARRETT! YAAAAAS


----------



## Y2-Jerk

This fucker wasn't even at Mania when he was promoted for it.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

BIG TIME DEBUT!!! STI....o it's rusev


----------



## Chrome

Kofi to job to Rusev tonight.


----------



## PRODIGY

Lana fuck yes!:banderas


----------



## markdeez33

Sting??? No.... boring ass Rusev


----------



## Jerichoholic274

RUSEV...finally, the western fools will bow to his might


----------



## Lok

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusev!


----------



## 260825

AHAHAHA that delay and COLE'S EYES.


----------



## ironcladd1

Lana :yum:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Man, fuck Rusev.


----------



## RAW360

Rusev just does nothing for me.


----------



## El Capitano

Rusev, Bo and Adam rose and no Zayn or Neville :no:


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh Rusev? Time to take a piss.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Who. The. Fuck. Gives a shit about this asshole?

Jesus Christ. Another generic monster foriegn heel. Just what we need.

Koslov2.0


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH now this Rusev is going to debut. He is going to get eaten alive


----------



## kokepepsi

Poor rey

At least Barrett got used properly


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

This Rusev guy may be good, but god damn it I just flat out hate him.


----------



## VRsick




----------



## Hotdiggity11

Well, look on the bright side Sandow lovers, at least he isn't about to get squashed by Rusev.


----------



## BigEMartin

PUSH BARRETT


----------



## WWE

about time


Zack Ryder is going to be his victim, calling it now :ti


----------



## Zigberg

Can't wait for the fat Bulgarian's debut...


----------



## almostfamous

No not Sting, how bout Rusev...


----------



## NoyK

Maybe this is finally it? Barret is actually going to get pushed? 
You know, new "era" thing or whatnot.


----------



## cmccredden

oooo what jobber will rusev smash? Ryder? Kingston? Gabriel?


----------



## Gretchen

Couldn't give less of a fuck about Rusev.


----------



## Black Jesus

lol Rusev. This dude is gonna flop harder than Vladimir Koslov.


----------



## Redzero

Just call up Zayn FFS


----------



## MEMS

Wow this is some Raw.


----------



## Edgehead41190

x096 said:


> Sting guy needs to be a new meme
> 
> "Paid $1000 for ringside seats, doesn't care"


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Total Package

Rusev! About time.

Moar burials!


----------



## 20083

Rusev debutes finalllly!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Don't care about Umaga 2.0


----------



## Four Winds

Million dollar question: Will Sandow come back out to job to Rusev?


----------



## SkandorAkbar

can they just bury rusev already.....


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Dammit to hell.

When Cole said big time debut, I expected Sting...not this guy.

Maybe Sting comes out of the crowd to save Bryan.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

LANA :mark:


----------



## Callisto

Oh yay, a new installment from Vladimir Kozlov 2.0.

This shall be exciting!


----------



## Arcade

Zack Ryder to get owned I bet.


----------



## gamegenie

barnesk9 said:


> its about time for Rey to hang up the boots. Fans don't seem to connect with him anymore and he stays hurt


Maybe if WWE didn't kill off the cruiserweight division we wouldn't be in this situation. 


There's no reason there's no light-heavyweight division other than WWE as the go more more of entertainment and less pro-wrestling that they don't care. Which is a shame.


----------



## PacoAwesome

I am now thinking that Sting in the crowd is a mannequin with a sting mask. No one just sits there so still for so long.


----------



## ABrown

first Barrett and now baby Taz? this show is going from GOAT to WOAT hella fast


----------



## VILLAIN

I'm gonna mark if Zach Ryder is the one to get jobbed :L


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Barrett is still the linear champ.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## birthday_massacre

Rusev will be joining tons of funk in under 3 months


----------



## Benzel

Loving the footy chant for Barrett.

We love you Barrett, we do. Ohh Barrett we love you.


----------



## BigEMartin

Who jobs to Rusev? I vote kofi


----------



## Bellas

Finally the europeans show up with some good football chants.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Barrett comes out to, wrestles and ultimately wins while the crowd is totally in the palm of his hand = ME GUSTA. Rusev's making his debut next? Double GUSTA.


----------



## bme

Stad said:


> :lmao That Sting guy in the front row man is killing me. He doesn't react or anything.


Just noticed him, lmao wtf is wrong with him ?
They should watch out for him If Sting doesn't appear he may do something crazy.


----------



## El Capitano

Thuganomics said:


> about time
> 
> 
> Zack Ryder is going to be his victim, calling it now :ti


Nah got to be Ziggler :side:


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Darren Young gonna job to Rusev


----------



## Choke2Death

:lmao @ the Sting guy. He's like Michael Myers.


----------



## Bad For Business

PacoAwesome said:


> I am now thinking that Sting in the crowd is a mannequin with a sting mask. No one just sits there so still for so long.


It's a graphic on someone's T-shirt.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

BigEMartin said:


> PUSH BARRETT


Totally. Give him the US title and just troll people with it. Have him wrestle american faces and just laugh at them.


----------



## 20083

So - who can correctly guess who's getting squashed by Rusev tonight?


----------



## Born of Osiris

Green Goblin :wall


----------



## Bahgawdking

please dont send out Ziggles


----------



## Bearodactyl

Bo and Rose promo. Wyatt and Barrett wins. Rusev debut. And if I somehow built up enough karma these last few years, the beginning of an Evolution vs Shield feud. Which would blow my ******* mind, if it happened. Crazy RAW.


----------



## Medicaid

This monster better not fight Kofi. And sometimes these fans can be downright disrespectful. I heard they were chanting for JBLduring a Kofi/Del Rio match. Both are great workers. Might not have a lot of charisma, but they can work. 
some of these muthafuckas prolly never done any type of cardio in their lives, let alone been in a ring of any sort and want to shyt on faces.


----------



## Molfino

Kudo's to WWE for this show, they could have pulled of the usual fuckery we come to expect but are making some real good decisions tonight.


----------



## Ledg

Finally historic moment in the history of bulgarian pro wrestling is gonna happen in minutes!!! He's gonna get booed out of the building but I don't care! Let's go Rusev!


----------



## vRevolution

I am absolutely loving raw tonight so far!


----------



## Emotion Blur

birthday_massacre said:


> Rusev will be joining tons of funk in under 3 months


But Tons of Funk broke-up...


----------



## Stad

Kofi will job for Rusev calling it now


----------



## Saved_masses

who's he squashing? i'm backing Ryder


----------



## NewJack's Shank

In my worst Mark Madden impression "tony what's Lana spelled backwards?"


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

I really don't wanna get my hopes up but I hope this means Barrett is getting some sort of push.


----------



## NoyK

That Incredible Spiderman 2 :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

PacoAwesome said:


> I am now thinking that Sting in the crowd is a mannequin with a sting mask. No one just sits there so still for so long.


I bet during an ad at the end of the ight they swap it out with the real sting.


----------



## BlueRover

THE MOMENT HAS ARRIVED.


----------



## KakeRock

Im betting its going to be Kofi ,again


----------



## peowulf

Elipses Corter said:


> Dammit to hell.
> 
> When Cole said big time debut, I expected Sting...not this guy.
> 
> Maybe Sting comes out of the crowd to save Bryan.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope, the Shield will.


----------



## Blade Runner

why do so many people think that sting will appear tonight? was it leaked somewhere?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Why is Rusev a thing? fpalm


----------



## World's Best

Chrome said:


> Kofi to job to Rusev tonight.



You think they might give Sandow a twofer?


----------



## connormurphy13

Original Spiderman franchise was better.


----------



## Zigberg

Bad For Business said:


> It's a graphic on someone's T-shirt.


No it's fucking not!


----------



## SideTableDrawer

I hope Rusev isn't boring like I think he will be.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Another vignette for Adam Rose. :dance


----------



## Emotion Blur

WillMark4NewJack said:


> In my worst Mark Madden impression "tony what's Lana spelled backwards?"


I accidentally read it in a John Madden voice instead, began laughing :lmao


----------



## 20083

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why is Rusev a thing? fpalm


:lol This made me LOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Adam rose isn't funny


----------



## Secueritae

Tall hobbit gimmick?


----------



## Arcade

Ryder, Miz, and Ziggler were on the app.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Slender man?


----------



## H

A second Adam Rose vignette. Still no Zayn :kobe2


----------



## Daiko

ROSE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

another Adam Rose promo


----------



## KingLobos

lol Exotic Express.

Doesn't sound very PG.


----------



## theatb

Lovin the Adam Rose gimmick


----------



## HHHbkDX

Whose this cunt?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN

What's Kofi doing in the exotic express?


----------



## BigEMartin

lana is so sexy to me


----------



## VRsick

This is one of the worst things i have ever seen...


----------



## Lydeck

bunnies!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Can we get Adam Rose's old music back? Please?


----------



## Domenico

Little people to make parties a success? :lmao


----------



## Get The Tables

What the hell kind of accent is that Adam Rose meant to have?


----------



## The Borne Identity

Meanwhile, "Sting Guy" sitting in the front row has remained emotionless for the entire program thus far


----------



## BarneyArmy

Who the fuck is Adam Scott.


----------



## Superhippy

Kofi about to get squashed.

They had NXT matches and are already familiar with eachother.


----------



## Lok

Adam


----------



## LigerJ81

Rusev Time


----------



## the fox

so we still gonna get Cesaro - The Shiel and The Title Match in the last hour


----------



## AlexMarth

now he sounds like Austin Powers


----------



## Joel

ABrown said:


> why? because I think his trolling is shit? Dude is as basic as basic gets. He's a step above toilet humor.


Lad, this post didn't help. It just furthered your terrible taste.


----------



## TJQ

I don't like this guy :[


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Stupidest gimmick ever?


----------



## Bahgawdking

So we basically made a russell brand character


----------



## TromaDogg

KuroNeko said:


> Who. The. Fuck. Gives a shit about this asshole?
> 
> Jesus Christ. Another generic monster foriegn heel. Just what we need.
> 
> Koslov2.0


----------



## The Absolute

Lana. With dat voice... ...and dem tits.


----------



## hou713

Who thought this gimmick was a good idea? :lmao (Adam Rose)


----------



## RyanPelley

It's okay to boo anyone else, but heaven forbid they boo Rey Mysterio? Gimme a fucking break.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LEGS


----------



## BookingBad

Adam Rose will be a jobber. Simple as that.


----------



## Brandough

This gimmick is trash.


----------



## Hawkke

WillMark4NewJack said:


> In my worst Mark Madden impression "tony what's Lana spelled backwards?"


Damn! I was taking a bite of a sandwich there! :lol

Yay more call ups to a roster so full no one can get any time on TV!


----------



## KuritaDavion

I don't know about this Adam Rose gimmick.

"Ravishing Russian". No.


----------



## kokepepsi

Dat theme song god dammit


----------



## barnesk9

Leo Kruger changed his gimmick for a month and got the call up


----------



## ABrown

Ravishing Russian :ti

pneumonia! pneumonia!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Dem legs!!!


----------



## RAW360

YOU'RE NOT REALLY RUSSIAN.


----------



## 20083

This Adam Rose character again! :lol


----------



## PRODIGY

Dat Lana tho!:wall


----------



## Dougwertz

Dem legs


----------



## Daiko

NEEEEEEEMANYAH


----------



## shutupchico

rusev was brought in to get fed to lesner


----------



## x096

Russev love double double e


----------



## Redzero

WHAT :austin


----------



## Bad For Business

BarneyArmy said:


> Who the fuck is Adam Scott.


An australian golfer


----------



## KingLobos

Damn I want Lana


----------



## finalnight

God damn....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103

Shove it up your Kiev you russian bitch.


----------



## MutableEarth

I would do bad things to Lana....


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Lana... :lenny


----------



## CharliePrince

i want Lana's thighs wrapped around me

now

hard

even if i die

WRAP DEM THIGHS AROUND ME GIRL!!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Lana

:moyes1


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

One of the few occasions where the WHAT is fitting.

WHAT? Indeed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Lana's accent <3


----------



## J-Coke

A wild Zack Ryder appeared!


----------



## Champ

ryder sighting :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

poor zach ryder


----------



## VILLAIN

Surely there's not enough time to debut Sting? and HAHAHA Zack Is jobbing! BINGO.


----------



## Stad

It's fucking Ryder :ti


----------



## WWE

We were right :ti poor ryder


----------



## NoyK

This is just going to be another Vladimir Kozlov. Terminator gimmick at first, turns to a comedy gimmick later on, then fades to obscurity.


----------



## VRsick

wait, this guy isnt russian?


----------



## Lok

Rusev bout' to break Ryder :lol


----------



## Black Jesus

lol who called Ryder :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

All we need is a little Shield.


----------



## Prayer Police

Zack's got this!


----------



## Captain Edd

That 60's monster movies theme isn't doing it for me :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'd frost Lana's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## gamegenie

Um why should I care about this guy. 

Brock Lesnar already looks more Russian this guy. Knowing WWE this Rusev guy is probably Samoan.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Hahaha, the Russian nameplate was a nice touch.


----------



## Zigberg

Rusev looks like a cunt. And lol of course it's Ryder.


----------



## Domenico

Poor Zack. XD XD XD


----------



## BigEMartin

woo... woo... woo


----------



## Y2-Jerk

:lmao it is Ryder


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Zack Ryder appearance. And at the worst possible time!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Ryder is about to get raped. Legit raped.


----------



## Choke2Death

Zack Ryder :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Poor Ryder. :c Jobbing to the generic flavor of the month...


----------



## watts63

Well... at least you're on RAW, Zack.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

This is one of the best themes I've ever heard.


----------



## truelove

ryder getting destroyed tonight


----------



## AngryConsumer

A year from now, Rusev will have long faded into obscurity.


----------



## CookiePuss

LOL Ryder :lmao


----------



## Arcade

Well I was right. :lmao


----------



## TJQ

LOL ZACK RYDER PLS


----------



## kokepepsi

Ryder 
sigh


----------



## 20083

:lmao Lana gets What chants!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Rusev's gonna kill him.


----------



## World's Best

Ryder is the lucky man tonight. Do that job, boy.


----------



## cmccredden

Zach Ryder! Go get him tiger!


----------



## Chrome

Fuckin Ryder. :lmao


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

My money is on Ryder


----------



## LigerJ81

Bye Zack


----------



## Gretchen

lolryder


----------



## TJC93

gamegenie said:


> Um why should I care about this guy.
> 
> Brock Lesnar already looks more Russian this guy. Knowing WWE this Rusev guy is probably Samoan.



No he's Bulgarian.


----------



## HavokTheGiant

Lol zack


----------



## RyanPelley

Falling asleep over here.


----------



## finalnight

Hawkke said:


> Damn! I was taking a bite of a sandwich there! :lol
> 
> Yay more call ups to a roster so full no one can get any time on TV!


Yeah and they really don't do the mass releases anymore to clear roster space either.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dougwertz

Is he freakin Muslim?!


----------



## Your_Solution

Ryder got promoted back to jobbing on TV!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

MutableEarth said:


> I would do bad things to Lana....


Me too!!:yum:


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Best entrance music in years.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

poor ryder


----------



## BookingBad

Oh come on, stop humiliating Ryder.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Heyup, she's tidy


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ryder sighting.... But dem legs on Lana. :yum:


----------



## DoubtGin

Can't stand Ryder anyways, glad it's him.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

WOO WOO WOO about to job. :lmao


----------



## hazuki

Not even this raw crowd cares bout this guy. This guy will be a flop. The last time a international gimmick worked, was what?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I don't think I could care less about Rusev. I don't anticipate this guy sticking long.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Ryder's got this :side:


----------



## RetepAdam.

Every time I hear Rusev's theme...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6OuvGgAoJQ&t=1m12s


----------



## BrendenPlayz

RYDER IS ABOUT TO GET KILLED


----------



## TNAwesomeness

I think ryder might pull this one out!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

So much for Ryder's Last Resort.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao Ryder's post wrestlemania ass kicking


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MECCA1

Cmon crowd, cheer for ryder now. bahaha


----------



## BlueRover

jelous Americans? Screw you all. RUSEV MACHKA


----------



## vRevolution

Whoever called ryder props to you, but it looks like he is going to get his ass beat tonight.


----------



## Bahgawdking

how much for the blonde trending worldwide


----------



## Aecen

You know I have a good feeling about Zack tonight. Go get em champ!


----------



## FlashPhotographer

f****** LOL at sting guy. only watching for him at this point.


----------



## Xapury

Sting guy donst give a fuck about nothing :lmao


----------



## 5*RVD




----------



## jacobdaniel

So much for Last ReZort!!


----------



## ABrown

Ryder having to job to this guy :favre


----------



## RAW360

Let's go Ryder.


----------



## King Gimp

LAWLER YOU FUCK :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

ShowStopper said:


> I'd frost Lana's chin like a cupcake.


:lmao


----------



## Edgehead41190

Well RIP Ryder.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Zack is going to woo woo woo all the way home. You know it.


----------



## Black_Power

Arcade said:


> Zack Ryder to get owned I bet.


Lmfao called it


----------



## 20083

Feel bad for Ryder


----------



## Satanixx

I want Lana to keep me after school and give me detention.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL at what it says on Ryder's trunks.

"Last Resort"

:buried


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

A Cesaro/Rusev feud would be amazing


----------



## Dougwertz

Wow he's actually not all that big


----------



## Angels Will Fall

my money's on Ryder


----------



## BigEMartin

Dougwertz said:


> Is he freakin Muslim?!


hes bulgarian are you slow or something


----------



## finalnight

Bad move to have Ryder job in front of this crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x096

Jeez, not even this crowd will cheer for Ryder anymore


----------



## AlexMarth

Russian Steven Seagal


----------



## The Absolute

Lol poor Ryder. Forever a jobber.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

FlashPhotographer said:


> lol at sting guy. dat composure


Hahaha! Just saw him, FINALLY!


----------



## TrueUnderdog

there are 3 stings in the crowd, 1 of them has not moved once


----------



## xdryza

Loving RUSEV! Fuck the haters who never even seen him.


----------



## Stad

Rusev is awesome


----------



## KingLobos

USA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dopeeey

Good to my bro Barrett doing good. Those Chants :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus

Not these dumbass USA chants :fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol at the sign - How much for the blonde.


----------



## cmiller4642

ouch Ryder


----------



## Bryan D.

Sting guy doesn't even move, jeezaz.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Got a good look at the Sting guy. Apart from standing for Heyman's promo but he's stupid paying for a ticket...and show no interest. :kobe


----------



## Joseph92

Anyone see that sign? Rusev, How much for the blond? :lmao


----------



## WWE

guys...

that guy with the sting mask isn't moving...


----------



## SPCDRI

Ryder sneaking a roll up win or at least lasting long would set up a Rocky storyline.


----------



## iKingAces

Get ready to see the shitty finisher that's known as the Cobra Clutch. fpalm


----------



## Brandough

Take this 80's gimmick out of here it's 2014


----------



## Bad For Business

USA chants :lmao


----------



## Lok

BREAK YOU BACK!


----------



## RiverFenix

Not smart to squash Ryder on a post-Mania Raw me thinks. Fans will dig Ryder. 

Also Zach is bigger than one would expect, making Rusev look small on his debut.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did JBL call this a European crowd?


----------



## gamegenie

So is Rusev Samoan or Arab pretending to be Russian.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Ok I now see three Stings in the crowd


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ladies and gentleman a rape is being commited on PG television right now


----------



## Hotdiggity11

PUT HIM IN CAMEL CLUTCH. MAKE HIM HUUUUUUMBLE!


----------



## Total Package

Steiner Recliner!


----------



## Omega Creed

idk why, but i just cant get into rusev. havent liked his character since his NXT days


----------



## Filthy Casual

I'm late but I love Rusevs Indiana Jones bad guy theme music


----------



## Edgehead41190

5*RVD said:


>


LMAO


----------



## LKRocks

They're giving Vladimir some solid Heat here


----------



## jacobdaniel

Don't you mean the Camel Clutch MYGGAL!!


----------



## TJC93

That KICK


----------



## Phillies3:16

Iron sheik make rusev humble


----------



## Bahgawdking

thats a camel clutch cole..


----------



## hou713

Lana = 10/10.


----------



## LigerJ81

He Broke Zack Ryder


----------



## Gretchen

Feel pretty bad for Ryder, though, to be honest.


----------



## CharliePrince

Lana.. dem thighs

oh goodness


----------



## VILLAIN

The emotionless Sting. Cracks me up.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

The accolade? I call it the camel clutch but whatever...


----------



## PacoAwesome

Crowd doesn't care.


----------



## 20083

USA chants!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Shit, I need a Swagger face turn and a feud with Rusev.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

He's getting a reaction now.

I don't know, his unique mix of power and striking might appeal.

He just made Zack Ryder humble. OLD COUNTRY WAY. I'm a mark for the clutch.


----------



## BookingBad

I make him humble!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

WTF submission finisher?


----------



## Saved_masses

they legs are never ending :lenny


----------



## RAW360

Well at least that's over.


----------



## kokepepsi

Pretty sure I have seen that Lana chick in porn


----------



## 5*RVD

Sting is like "Fuck this company."


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Damn Lana dem legs and dat ass :homer


----------



## KingLobos

Lana is the hottest girl in the WWE bar none


----------



## Jerichoholic274

iKingAces said:


> Get ready to see the shitty finisher that's known as the Cobra Clutch. fpalm


Buddy, that's a camel clutch. I think you should stop posting.


----------



## Omega_VIK

So his finisher is a camel clutch... Fuck...


----------



## BlueRover

PERFECT. Beautiful. Powerful.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

He'll be tag teaming with Santino and Khali within a year


----------



## Xapury

Sting guy checkin dat ass :lmao :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1

Then Rusev banged Lana over Ryder's corpse


----------



## Redzero

Dat legs :yum:


----------



## elo

Lana is smitten about her WMD.


----------



## Bryan D.

Sting doesn't care.


----------



## Domenico

So Zack Ryder is pretty much Apollo Creed?

Who will be Rocky?


----------



## RenegadexParagon

My god

Lana's legs.


----------



## The One Man Gang

:sheiky

not impressed


----------



## RiCkeH

Sting guy still struggling to find a fuck to give.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Poor Ryder. 

Lana's not even hot, but her "vnimaniye" is so unintentionally hilarious. :lol Really liking Rusev's moveset. :clap


----------



## MECCA1

Taking the Camel Clutch Rusev? Wonder what Sheek thinks about that.. And they should do that angle of Lana more, those legs are lethal.


----------



## King Gimp

Awesome theme.


----------



## almostfamous

Lana is hot as hell.


----------



## Hawkke

I think Zack Ryder was destroyed long ago, this is just corpse abuse.
Something the WWE does well!


----------



## ABrown

KuritaDavion said:


> So much for Ryder's Last Resort.


what do you mean? total success. He's on tv now. Only a matter of time before he gets the gold ositivity


----------



## xdryza

gamegenie said:


> So is Rusev Samoan or Arab pretending to be Russian.


Neither. He's Bulgarian.


----------



## gamegenie

This RAW is about as bad as last years post WM, okay crowd, terrible match cards.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Lana is so sexy.


----------



## barnesk9

Fissiks said:


> The Shield





CM Reigns said:


> idk why, but i just cant get into rusev. havent liked his character since his NXT days


totally agree, nothing about him is really special


----------



## PacoAwesome

Lana is just gorgeous as hell.


----------



## TJC93

Lana omg, i'll boo the shit out of Rusev if it means we see more of her


----------



## Robbyfude

I wonder if Shiek is gonna go to twitter about that lol.


----------



## TromaDogg

Rusev with dat Big Poppa Pump finisher.


----------



## 20083

Lana :lenny


----------



## Kratosx23

The road to the human dead end begins for another superstar. :cena3


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The crowd go from "Bray's gonna kill you!" chants and singing "John Cena sucks!" to his theme... to "What?!" and "USA!" chants.

Wow, did they somehow replace the crowd or something?


----------



## RE: Wrestling

This Rusev gimmick will fail within 4 months.


----------



## LKRocks

Man I want to fuck lana while she screams random russian words at me


----------



## Black Jesus

Cole: "He just dominated Zach Ryder"


Talkin' like it's a big achievement unk


----------



## BigEMartin

Kurt Angle needs to come out and BURY RUSEV


----------



## Choke2Death

Z. Kusano said:


> Got a good look at the Sting guy. Apart from standing for Heyman's promo but he's stupid paying for a ticket...and show no interest. :kobe


If anything, this makes him standout forever as the frozen crowd attender.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

I hope the Sting guy in the crown actually turn out to be the real Sting. That'd be fantastic. He just bought a ticket and came in character


----------



## bjnelson19705

I think everyone on this forum would bang Lana.:yum:


----------



## TommyRich

Ass and legs :ex::ex:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Black Jesus said:


> Not these dumbass USA chants :fpalm


Well, well, what do we have here? A commie.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

When Warrior comes out Sting will come out as well I guarantee it.


----------



## SP103

Scott Hall is looking much, much better. That 30 on 30 piece had him pegged for dead.


----------



## Benzel

I would let Lana snap my neck with those legs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ShowStopper said:


> I'd frost Lana's chin like a cupcake.


You're a married man! :austin


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Fuck Rusev

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tiotom92

Fuck the hate for Rusev and the comparisons to Koslov.

Rusev is ten times better than Koslov. Legit beast.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Epic theme, hot manager, seems decent in the ring...kinda like Rusev.


----------



## Arthurgos

Rusev till rule till he faces Cena  you all know it. Lets hope he gets to show off just how good he is with his crazy speed.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I love how Rusev has zero reaction when he applies the clutch. Break him OLD COUNTRY WAY!


----------



## 20083

Emotionless sting guy is really cracking me up :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley

Omg Lana... less suit, more skin.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lana does things to my respiratory system.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Rusev is Umaga but Bulgarian instead of Samoan


----------



## KuritaDavion

ABrown said:


> what do you mean? total success. He's on tv now. Only a matter of time before he gets the gold ositivity


Every other superstar and diva could die in a plane crash and Vince would choose Brock Lesnar fan over Zack to be the champ. :side:


----------



## iKingAces

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Buddy, that's a camel clutch. I think you should stop posting.


My point was that the finisher is awful. It wasn't good then and it isn't now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I can't stop staring at Lana's legs...why can't she keep them straight? Why are they all bent at a weird angle?


----------



## BigWillie54

iKingAces said:


> Get ready to see the shitty finisher that's known as the Cobra Clutch. fpalm


its the camel clutch dummy. cobra clutch was slaughter's move

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke

I am soo curious to see how they trim down that show to 1 hour, that's going to be quite a feat.


----------



## BigEMartin

tiotom92 said:


> Fuck the hate for Rusev and the comparisons to Koslov.
> 
> Rusev is ten times better than Koslov. Legit beast.


Fuck european wrestlers that arent bnb


----------



## Griever11

I've gotta say Lana is gorgeous and has an amazing body on top of it. Definitely wouldn't mind seeing more of her.


----------



## almostfamous

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Epic theme, hot manager, seems decent in the ring...kinda like Rusev.


As long as he keeps bringing Lana with him.


----------



## AlexMarth

RyanPelley said:


> Omg Lana... less suit, more skin.



dayumn..


----------



## ironcladd1

Midnight Rocker said:


> Emotionless sting guy is really cracking me up :lmao


He might jump the barricade if the real Sting doesn't show.


----------



## ABrown

KLIQ


----------



## Molfino

No reaction Sting fan is GOAT.


----------



## 20083

Paul Bearer's sons are truly terrifying!


----------



## TNPunk

Bad flashbacks to the horrible and embarrassing Mr t induction


----------



## birthday_massacre

glad to see how great Jake and Hall look.

DDP is a miracle worker.


----------



## gamegenie

Why aren't Nash and Hall calling the shots in WWE, fuck HHH. 

Shit would be way more cooler if they were in command.


----------



## dan the marino

tiotom92 said:


> Fuck the hate for Rusev and the comparisons to Koslov.
> 
> Rusev is ten times better than Koslov. Legit beast.


He is a beast. 


Unfortunately his gimmick is outdated by about 30 years. Hate to say it but yeah, he'll likely be tagging with Santino by the end of the year.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OMG! Naomi, I love you baby.... but this damn Lana is sexy as fuuuuuuuugggggg! Look at that damn slim waist, thick hips and DAT ASS!!! 

Naomi, Lana, Natalya.....DEM BODIES!


----------



## The Absolute

Ultimate Warrior! Oh shit. :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

WARRIOR ON RAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Jerichoholic274

RyanPelley said:


> Omg Lana... less suit, more skin.


God bless you RyanPelley. God bless you.


----------



## Lok

Bad times don't last, but bad guys do!


----------



## Dopeeey

Thuganomics said:


> guys...
> 
> that guy with the sting mask isn't moving...


I know it's pretty creepy. I know so many other must notice him as well :faint:


----------



## WWE

warrior on raw


----------



## Captain Edd

Warrior up next, I hope he runs into the ring


----------



## Omega Creed

"bad times dont last...but bad guys do" love that line from hall


----------



## SPCDRI

"Bad times don't last, but Bad Guys do"

Getting a little misty


----------



## Stad

Warrior better run to the ring :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KLIQ :mark:

Warrior on Raw???? :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Guys sting is coming for Warrior prepare yourselves.


----------



## finalnight

Guess they were serious about the brand ambassador thing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

we are really getting a warrior promo 
this should be fun lol


----------



## 20083

Warrior next? :O


----------



## 5*RVD

It's Sting with Warrior face paint!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ironcladd1 said:


> He might jump the barricade if the real Sting doesn't show.


Or be rappelled up to the rafters


----------



## Bryan D.

RiCkeH said:


> Sting guy still struggling to find a fuck to give.


:lol


----------



## Medicaid

Never was a hogan or warrior fan. Papa Shango and Yokuzuna ftw. 

Time to reheat my leftovers and finally eat.


----------



## 260825

Scott Hall looks ridiculous .. in a great way; he looked lifeless and inch of his life for many years, looks as though he jumped straight from mid-WCW to where he is now without any signs of the lows.


----------



## BigEMartin

Lana is american too btw. We win again..... even if shes billed from russia


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Last time Warrior was on Raw was in '96 in the ring with Vince and Lawler.


----------



## Domenico

Hope Warrior is running to the ring.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Jack Thwagger said:


> I can't stop staring at Lana's legs...why can't she keep them straight? Why are they all bent at a weird angle?


You like her legs, don't you?


----------



## AlexMarth

That's a crude comercial


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

gamegenie said:


> So is Rusev Samoan or Arab pretending to be Russian.


He's a legit Bulgarian.


----------



## Edgehead41190

Black Jesus said:


> Cole: "He just dominated Zach Ryder"
> 
> 
> Talkin' like it's a big achievement unk


Well he is a former US champ after all.:draper2


----------



## NewJack's Shank

That texting commercial what teenage is doing crossword puzzles this day in age?


----------



## 20083

CM Reigns said:


> "bad times dont last...but bad guys do" love that line from hall


Yeah, was great seeing him up there looking better than he has in over a decade!


----------



## ironcladd1

Z. Kusano said:


> Or be rappelled up to the rafters


:lmao


----------



## x096

Warrior should run in during the main event and squash HHH


----------



## iKingAces

Warrior with the long speech incoming. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WillMark4NewJack said:


> That texting commercial what teenage is doing crossword puzzles this day in age?


they're too busy sexting dick and tit pics to each other.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

ShowStopper said:


> KLIQ :mark:
> 
> Warrior on Raw???? :mark:


Hell has frozen over !!!!:dance


----------



## KingLobos

Edgehead41190 said:


> Well he is a former US champ after all.:draper2


And current Internet Champ :troll


----------



## connormurphy13

I'd like RVD vs. Rusev for his first PPV. The Muay Thai backgrounds can tell half the story.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Bad News Ambrose said:


> You like her legs, don't you?


No, they remind me of my music teacher in 7th grade whose legs bent backwards all awkwardly...I'd rather see men's hairy legs.


----------



## TrueUnderdog

bjnelson19705 said:


> I think everyone on this forum would bang Lana.:yum:


Exept me....


----------



## Emotion Blur

WillMark4NewJack said:


> That texting commercial what teenage is doing crossword puzzles this day in age?


One that would get in a car with someone who texts while driving.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Edgehead41190 said:


> Well he is a former US champ after all.:draper2


And _Internet _Champion


----------



## Xapury

We need dat UNO MAS chant in WWE :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

TrueUnderdog said:


> there are 3 stings in the crowd, 1 of them has not moved once


HAHAHAHA! The watching is strong in this one!


----------



## SP103

WillMark4NewJack said:


> That texting commercial what teenage is doing crossword puzzles this day in age?


I'd bang that girl driving if she wasn't dead.


----------



## bjnelson19705

WillMark4NewJack said:


> That texting commercial what teenage is doing crossword puzzles this day in age?


:lmao Glad I'm not the only one who noticed.


----------



## robby.ag0ny

If we see sting tonight, now would probably be about the time for it.


----------



## Superhippy

Rusev had some solid matches on NXT. Just look up Ziggler v. Rusev or Kingston v. Rusev. He has Lesnar type athleticism for his size, it's impressive.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LMAO @ Shield on the app. "DOUBLE TRIPLE POWERBOMBBBB" :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

There's no way they can fit Sting in this show surely? there's so much left to do in an hour.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Great Raw's always go by so fuckig fast.


----------



## KansasCity14

Where is STING. They can't cram all the rest if this in one hour. Are we ruling out sting or what?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiCkeH

Been an awesome RAW so far. Mostly interested in Sting in the front row.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

x096 said:


> Warrior should run in during the main event and squash HHH


In 60 seconds, Déjà vous? :lmao


----------



## 20083

I want a vintage Warrior gibberish promo! :mark:


----------



## [email protected]

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> There's no way they can fit Sting in this show surely? there's so much left to do in an hour.


You are correct.


----------



## syxxpac

looks like sting aint debuting fuck....


----------



## Domenico

The constant orgasming over women on here, keep it down please. We get it the first time. You don't need to repeat yourselves all the time. Comes across as creepy tbh.

I don't mean no offense, but really. Tone it down.


----------



## shutupchico

i want another razor appearence. almost sure he'd be as over, or more over than warrior, or anyone else in that hall of fame class.


----------



## theatb

ULTIMATE WARRIOR!! Been waiting for this!


----------



## dan the marino

Should Sting even show up? I mean if he's not fighting Taker he shouldn't even bother wrestling again. Maybe just be an on-screen non-wrestling personality.


----------



## ironcladd1

TrueUnderdog said:


> Exept me....


She wouldn't bang an illiterate anyway........


----------



## Joel

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok

WARRIOR!


----------



## AxeBomber

Rusev smash! :dance


----------



## KingLobos

LANA Please do dirty things to me. I will be your slave

:wall


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> There's no way they can fit Sting in this show surely? there's so much left to do in an hour.


But he's already there :troll


----------



## Bearodactyl

Lana and Rusev are totally working for me. He's got a great style to distinguish him from the "regular" monster heels, he's already shown that he's miles ahead of Brodus "my headbutt is the stupidest move on earth" Clay, his theme is killer.. and then there's Lana. 

Yeah, more of him please!!


----------



## H

Please boo this ***.

:HHH2


----------



## Bahgawdking

SP103 said:


> I'd bang that girl driving if she wasn't dead.


Id bang her anyw- oh look ultimate warrior!


----------



## birthday_massacre

he better at least shake the ropes


----------



## J-Coke

Here comes the most self-centered man in the business! "Queering don't make the world work!"


----------



## HHHbkDX

No Sting tonight, it looks like. The motherfucker's in New Orleans too god dammit!!!! Pretty good Raw though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

He's not running


----------



## watts63

Run damn you run!


----------



## LSUZombie

Corporate Warrior


----------



## LigerJ81

Warrior Time


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

FUCK THIS LITTLE SHIT 

*cough* sorry.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

I just marked the fuck out when that music hit


----------



## Zigberg

Warrior is fucking crippled.


----------



## finalnight

Get on your feet and cheer you asshats.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Ultimate WARRIAH!!!

*snorts cocaine*


----------



## Hawkke

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
Let's see how this turns out! I hope no one starts any shenanigans..


----------



## 20083

WARRIORRRR :mark:


----------



## TNPunk

Why wont he put the fuckin paint back on


----------



## NoyK

bjnelson19705 said:


> I think everyone on this forum would bang Lana.:yum:


With a plastic bag with a hole in it, sure. 

I don't know, something about her face :side:


----------



## MECCA1

I see shield spoiling this for some reason


----------



## connormurphy13

Ultimate Warrior with that slow walk just ain't the same...


----------



## gamegenie

The Blade Runners - Warrior and Sting


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Warrior :mark:
His last WWE match was against Owen Hart


----------



## cmiller4642

Damn no face paint?


----------



## 5*RVD

The lack of face paint tonight is disappointing.


----------



## Captain Edd

Remember seeing him on Raw when I was just a kid, pretty cool that hes back :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

If you wanna see her nekkid, just go watch Banshee...


----------



## Joseph92

Is it just me or does Ultimate Warrior look like a old D Bryan??


----------



## syxxpac

:mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur

GOAT camerawork.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

GOAT theme music.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## BookingBad

Warrior getting that pop!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Come on Triple H. Come out and hit him with the Sledgehammer!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Warrior gassed already


----------



## TrueUnderdog

ironcladd1 said:


> She wouldn't bang an illiterate anyway........


Oh what a shame, some over her 40's lady with a ton of make up caked on her face with her sex cave probably smellin like a swamp wouldn't bang me...jeez, my life is a mess

smh


----------



## finalnight

Sting vs Warrior WM31?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1

Needs more coke


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

brb blasting The Warrior by Scandal


----------



## 20083

SHAKING THE ROPES! I'M MARKING! :mark:


----------



## AlexMarth

SPEAK TO ME WARRIOR

SNOOOOOOOOOOOORT

greatness


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Is that Ron Pearlman?


----------



## CharliePrince

his facepaint is missing

!!!! ID MARK OUT SO BAD IF HE HAD HIS WARPAINT ON


----------



## ABrown

:ti this guy and his snorting

cant wait for him to go on about the self destruction dvd again


----------



## Total Package

RUN OVER HIM WITH LAWNMOWERS!


----------



## TJC93

Guy sounds like Ryback


----------



## Omega_VIK

Crazy ass Warrior.


----------



## Born of Osiris

YEAH!!


----------



## Dopeeey

Good to see Warrior! :dance


----------



## Moscow08

Why are they cheering Warrior, he couldn't wrestle and he never put anybody over.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I'm tempted to start talking about how nice Jack's ass is as soon as he comes/if he comes out to counter all the Lana talk.

Warrior, niceeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Griever11

Fuck yeah! Awesome to see Warrior getting into it


----------



## RyanPelley

Why is he so out of breath?


----------



## Emotion Blur

TrueUnderdog said:


> Oh what a shame, some over her 40's lady with a ton of make up caked on her face with her sex cave probably smellin like a swamp wouldn't bang me...jeez, my life is a mess
> 
> smh


Hey, you said it, not us.


----------



## Flawless Victory

Warrior :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao


----------



## Stad

Haha this is fucking amazing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

OH LAWDY!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Joseph92 said:


> Is it just me or does Ultimate Warrior look like a old D Bryan??


except he's not a vanilla midget


----------



## KingLobos

lol Warrior


----------



## KuritaDavion

.......I don't even........


----------



## 20083

-UNDEAD- said:


>


:mark:


----------



## J-Coke

Still incoherent as possible


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

waiting on the Stinger to show up too. :lol


----------



## x096

I don't see sting guy anymore


----------



## The Rock Obama

YESSSS


----------



## CharliePrince

thank you Warrior

THANK YOU WARRIOR!!


----------



## barnesk9

Fucking Warrior!!!!!


----------



## jackbhoy

guys marking for himself :lmao


----------



## Omega Creed

this guy really just put on a mask?


----------



## AngryConsumer

This is fucking great! In a weird way...


----------



## birthday_massacre

there is the incoherent warrior we all know and love


----------



## BookingBad

He is coked up!


----------



## finalnight

And here comes the crazy, love it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ikarinokami

I love the Warrior


----------



## ABrown

:ti this guy trying to get into character

I wonder if he did lines in the back too


----------



## Burzo

Oh god...He's going to go off on one!!!


----------



## truelove

Sting giving no fucks about this promo


----------



## Bad For Business

Still gibberish, some things never change


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Well this is just epic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Fucking righteous moment rite hurr.


----------



## AlexMarth

The fuck is he talking about hahaha I love him


----------



## World's Best

Warrior's legendary "out-there" promo style. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

A lot of legends take themselves too seriously. Warrior knows when to poke fun at himself :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sting to confront Warrior!!!


----------



## legendfan97

*looking shock*


----------



## Moscow08

What the fuck is he talking about lol


----------



## Xapury

WOW this promo is so 80s


----------



## SP103

Well now..


----------



## cmiller4642

Sting vs Warrior at Wrestlemania 31 

we trolled you all!


----------



## ironcladd1

Oh shit, maybe he did snort a line!


----------



## Clique

Classic Warrior promo


----------



## criipsii

Y2-Jerk said:


> except he's not a vanilla midget


Nah he's just a cunt


----------



## Bubba Chuck

x096 said:


> I don't see sting guy anymore


He's still there


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

Yeah the Sting guy is looking a bit stupid now. Was a good idea but no Sting = fail.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Classic Ultimate Warrior rant


----------



## Your_Solution

Lol classic nonsense


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I'm fucking losing it in stitches love you Warrior truly.


----------



## Brandough

The fuck is he talmbout????


----------



## RyanPelley

Why is Jim Irsay wearing a Warrior mask?


----------



## SkandorAkbar




----------



## break_down.exe

Warrior's promo is actually much more coherent than Hogan's from last night...


----------



## GothicBohemian

Warrior with a mic, huh? Should be interesting.


----------



## Ham and Egger

He can cut a fuckin promo. bama


----------



## RiCkeH

STING IS GONE!! He is no longer in the front row!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lana backwards is anal.


----------



## Callisto

How many 8 balls has this dude had?


----------



## birthday_massacre

RyanPelley said:


> Why is he so out of breath?


It still took him longer to get gassed than it takes Batista


Btw I love how they played his music before it looked like he was finished so he wouldn't ramble on for 20 mins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## 20083

Haha he's really getting into it! Come on WARRIAHHH!


----------



## Bambambryan

Can't stand this guy, sting better hop the baracade and kill this guy


----------



## leon79

So wheres this starship heading


----------



## Born of Osiris

I love this shit :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Fuck yeah the Spirit of the Ultimate Warrior running forever.


----------



## LigerJ81

Doing Better than Hogan


----------



## autechrex

Had to mute it. This is just embarrassing and awkward.


----------



## ABrown

:ti yeah this was needed


----------



## VILLAIN

This guy's ego is fucking huge.


----------



## jackbhoy

Sting guy is still looking for fucks to give but none found so far


----------



## KingLobos

FOREVUUUUURRRRRRR


----------



## Kratosx23

Is that all he fucking came back for? To waste time?


----------



## Burzo

This promo hahaha!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Absolutely fucking nuts.


----------



## BigEMartin

its storming here FUCK DIRECTV


----------



## Prayer Police

C'mon, front-row-Sting, jump the UW!


----------



## O Fenômeno

He was thanking the fans for him pretty much being a legend

:clap


----------



## Dougwertz

His robe actually keeps his oxygen tank concealed


----------



## The Absolute

Is that it?


----------



## RyanPelley

Where's Papa Shango to make this dude barf?


----------



## Mikecala98

Mick Foley's daughter is damn hot.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Forever forever ....................FOREVER


----------



## SkandorAkbar

sounds like macho man.


----------



## Stad

Classic Warrior promo, dude is a legend.


----------



## WWE

That sting looking guy disappeared


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Gassed doing a promo. What a guy


----------



## x096

DashingRKO said:


> He's still there


I see him now, he is the only one not standing. he is like " my mask is better"


----------



## TKOK

Hell Yeah.


----------



## finalnight

RiCkeH said:


> STING IS GONE!! He is no longer in the front row!!!


He's in the rafters!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy

Are we getting undertaker or not


----------



## ConnorMCFC

PURPLE AKI SIGN! FUCKING DYING!


----------



## shutupchico

ugh, how could they not bring razor back


----------



## CamillePunk

Well he sure is a fan of himself isn't he.


----------



## Osize10

wtf Ultimate Warrior is weird


----------



## Cigano11

Sting guy is gone :O


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

and the point of that was????????


----------



## Chrome

Eh, someone should've interrupted that.


----------



## truelove

yeah no sting tonight


----------



## 20083

ShowStopper said:


>


LOVE IT :lmao :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Callisto said:


> How many 8 balls has this dude had?


8


btw it looks like he can barely walk anymore


----------



## Omega_VIK




----------



## RE: Wrestling

I wish the crowd would've shit all over Warrior.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Warrior sounds like ...


----------



## King Gimp

Triple H vs Bryan! ;mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus

I have to admit, I loved ultimate warrior. I knew he sucked, I didn't care


----------



## KuritaDavion

"This man personified energy back in the day."

Now he can barely cut a promo. Father Time is that bitch.


----------



## BigEMartin

Tamina looks like a dude


----------



## Hawkke




----------



## -XERO-

Walk that walk!

Skip that skip!


----------



## cmiller4642

AJ and CM Punk are having sex live on Raw because she retained the championship last night!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

CamillePunk said:


> Well he sure is a fan of himself isn't he.





You mean the guy who renamed himself after his wrestling gimmick? You don't say?


----------



## VILLAIN

Can all this shit just fuck off? I want Undertaker and Sting.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

We may not get Sting, but I bet we get Punk... and I'll gladly take that


----------



## bjnelson19705

I wish Paige could debut tonight.


----------



## Molfino

These legends, they come up, suck up to fans and feeds them shit, then fucks off for months/years at a time :lol


----------



## KingLobos

Tamina isn't bad at all :yum:


----------



## BookingBad

Omega_VIK said:


>


Remember watching this as a kid!


----------



## finalnight

Whats this new dub step crap for aj?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## latinoheat4life2

ShowStopper said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

Bryan vs HHH, Orton and Batista come out to interfere on HHH's behalf, Shield make the save for Bryan. Bet the house folks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

AJ coming out? Let the punk chants begin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Guess no Sting.


----------



## #Mark

Wasn't Taker supposed to be on the show?


----------



## Bad For Business

Omega_VIK said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Arca9

Paige please.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103

He's nuttier than squirrel poop. This is why we can't have guns America..


----------



## syxxpac

no sting not enough time...dammit this crowd was perfect for him


----------



## ejc8710

I'm pretty sure somewhere Ted DiBiase the wannabe Scrooge McDuck is crying his eyes out!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Gosh the recaps and video packages have been heavy tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Venus Gospel

I'm getting sick and tired of that annoying AJ.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> We may not get Sting, *but I bet we get Punk.*.. and I'll gladly take that


:ti


----------



## Arcade

What's with this obsession of the Sting guy?


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Sting guy just had to go mark in the parking lot before the final hour


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ok please have Paige debut during AJs promo.


----------



## Chrome

AJ to cut a promo? Is Paige going to debut? :hmm:


----------



## TNAwesomeness

RiCkeH said:


> STING IS GONE!! He is no longer in the front row!!!



Maybe the people sitting next to him realized he was dead.


----------



## amhlilhaus

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Warrior sounds like ...


the big guy sound like

the ultimate warrior:talk


----------



## King Gimp

lol Bryan


----------



## gamegenie

RiCkeH said:


> Been an awesome RAW so far. Mostly interested in Sting in the front row.


There's been nothing awesome about tonight's RAW. Can anyone name 3 things amazing. WrestleMania XXX overshadows this RAW.


----------



## richyque

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:AJ lee and that nice ass and rack are the only reason i watch raw and smackdown!


----------



## BigWillie54

bryan tripping on that organic shit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan coming out to an empty arena! :lol


----------



## CharliePrince

best promo ever

so true

I LOVE YOU TOO VINCE MCMAHON

thank you for this love letter to us fans


----------



## Shadowcran

finalnight said:


> He's in the rafters!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Been a fan of Sting since the mid south days...and this "There's Sting!" shit is getting stupid. Just stop.


----------



## finalnight

Nice promo package they did for us.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Who's gonna step up and challenge AJ? ..Paige? ..Probably a Bella.


----------



## 20083

Cigano11 said:


> Sting guy is gone :O


Is he gonna interrupt AJ Lee? :O :lol


----------



## PRODIGY

bjnelson19705 said:


> I wish Paige could debut tonight.


I fell ya man. Would be epic.


----------



## BarneyArmy

We still have an hour of Raw it goes to 4.15 now


----------



## Edgehead41190

They should of had Ryder coming out to see empty seats.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

richyque said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:AJ lee and that nice ass and rack are the only reason i watch raw and smackdown!


don't know what youre watching :lmao


----------



## almostfamous

We need Paige!


----------



## Clique

Classy promo thanking the fans :clap


----------



## cmiller4642

Did Vince retire last night or something?


----------



## Black Jesus

WWE: THANK YOU FANS

Vince: Now watch your hero Bryan lose to the GAME :vince$ :hhh2


----------



## J-Coke

Thank you WWE for making us pay money to boo some things we don't like.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You mean the guy who renamed himself after his wrestling gimmick? You don't say?


EIther that or have vince mcmahon take it. He did the smart thing. Not long after, stone cold followed.


----------



## CJohn3:16

No Sting and no Taker means I am going to sleep now.


----------



## DoubtGin

shield
main event match
cesaro/hogan 
divas 
taker?

thats left for the last hour I guess


----------



## Joel

Look, Ultimate Warrior is a fucking legend. If he wants to come back on Raw for the first time in like 20 years and talk about what the fuck he wants, he can and you all are gonna have to be quiet and accept that.


----------



## ABrown

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> We may not get Sting, but I bet we get Punk... and I'll gladly take that


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

You're welcome, WWE.


NOW GIVE ME STING, GOTDAMMIT!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr Poifect

Meh, fuck the Ultimate Worrier.


----------



## The Absolute

I feel like the WWE gave us that "Thank You" video package for all the fuckery we've had to deal with.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Guys, chill out... Sting just had to go backstage to get ready for his segment


----------



## latinoheat4life2

syxxpac said:


> no sting not enough time...dammit this crowd was perfect for him


It's not over yet!


----------



## SUPER HANS

Don't see Taker appearing tonight.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Shadowcran said:


> Been a fan of Sting since the mid south days...and this "There's Sting!" shit is getting stupid. Just stop.


nofunallowed.jpeg

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I will dance if Paige debuts. I will get my hopes up though they will likely be dashed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan coming out to an empty arena! :lol


Would still get the biggest pop


----------



## VILLAIN

Can we rap this diva's shit up? I wanna see Cesaro/HHH-Bryan and then Taker and STING PLS PLS PLS let Sting debut.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So who is gonna caption me a pic of the "most famous" and now infamous, "Sting guy", I think I may make him my new avi! Lmfao!


----------



## H

ABrown said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Thank You WWE Universe.


----------



## KingLobos

Joel said:


> Look, Ultimate Warrior is a fucking legend. If he wants to come back on Raw for the first time in like 20 years and talk about what the fuck he wants, he can and you all are gonna have to be quiet and accept that.


:jordan4


----------



## LPPrince

Sting shouldn't return until Taker's ready to say something on Raw.


----------



## Mr Poifect

They've managed to kill the whole crowd now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Get Aj off my tv screen. I only wanna see her if she's dropping the title.


----------



## KakeRock

What's with this obsession of the CM Punk guy?


----------



## 20083

Aw, that was nice! Thank you WWE! We love you too - although we do love to hate you too :lol


----------



## Saddlerrad

I'm willing to bet that there will be an interuption in the main event just as H is about to get the win. 

Can't decide whether it'l be Punk - Taker - Shield or Sting though. 

Maybe setup an Evolution - Shield feud.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Joel said:


> Look, Ultimate Warrior is a fucking legend. If he wants to come back on Raw for the first time in like 20 years and talk about what the fuck he wants, he can and you all are gonna have to be quiet and accept that.


...or I can stop watching.


----------



## Molfino

Oh, TNA is still a thing?


----------



## Born of Osiris

I want Sting


----------



## autechrex

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> don't know what youre watching :lmao


big =/= nice


----------



## Usernam3

ashes11 said:


> Don't see Taker appearing tonight.


Yep, probably won't. But I'm glad he was up to be backstage tonight.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD GET THE TITLE OUT OF AJ LEE'S HANDS.


----------



## Screwball

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> We may not get Sting, but I bet we get Punk... and I'll gladly take that


----------



## 20083

So - something with AJ, something with the Shield and the main event title match now, I assume.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Jack Thwagger said:


> Get Aj off my tv screen. I only wanna see her if she's dropping the title.


Agreeeee


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ABrown said:


>


I remember this happening... so harsh!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Please bring out Sting.


----------



## thesukh03

What a huge disappointment so far.


----------



## Amber B

Cue a lame CM Punk chant.


----------



## Dougwertz

Tamina struggling to keep up


----------



## Superhippy

Saddlerrad said:


> I'm willing to bet that there will be an interuption in the main event just as H is about to get the win.
> 
> Can't decide whether it'l be Punk - Taker - Shield or Sting though.
> 
> Maybe setup an Evolution - Shield feud.


I'm betting on The Shield. They dispatched the NAO and Kane so easily and The Shield vs. Evolution at Extreme Rules is a money maker match.


----------



## RAW360

AJ is just great.


----------



## -XERO-

*EVERYONE, BE PATIENT!*

Sup AJ


----------



## ironcladd1

KakeRock said:


> What's with this obsession of the CM Punk guy?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Wait for the CM Punk chants.....


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

Those dissing Warrior are rude as fuck. Like that guy said, if he wants to speak for the first time in 20 years, sit back and take it.

In 20 years that'll be Show or something!


----------



## Kazz

Bray just Tweeted:



> Bray Wyatt ‏@WWEBrayWyatt 2m
> Wyatts gonna kill you.…........


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

Saddlerrad said:


> I'm willing to bet that there will be an interuption in the main event just as H is about to get the win.
> 
> Can't decide whether it'l be Punk - Taker - Shield or Sting though.
> 
> Maybe setup an Evolution - Shield feud.


After that tag match, I could see Evolution make a comeback and maybe even pick up Zayne or some other big NXT guy as his way to break through.


----------



## hng13

Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan coming out to an empty arena! :lol



Still gets a better reaction than Orton haha


----------



## CJohn3:16

AJ is still the best. I want her to drop the title to Paige.


----------



## darksideon

And the crowd goes mild


----------



## AngryConsumer

dat ASS tho!


----------



## Bad For Business

Superhippy said:


> I'm betting on The Shield. They dispatched the NAO and Kane so easily and The Shield vs. Evolution at Extreme Rules is a money maker match.


It'll be Cena piggybacking off Bryan


----------



## Jesus_Hong

AJ has a cracking casing on her


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

autechrex said:


> big =/= nice


I don't see anything there...ANYTHING


----------



## Omega Creed

my babyboo aj. :mark:


----------



## Stad

Sting guy is back :mark:


----------



## World's Best

KakeRock said:


> What's with this obsession of the CM Punk guy?



Who is CM Punk?


----------



## KingLobos

Tamina and AJ would be a nice combo platter :yum:


----------



## Ham and Egger

AJ Lee to cut promo!? :dance


----------



## gamegenie

Bid Daddy Cool Tamina and the Heartbreak Kid AJ Lee


----------



## 20083

Molfino said:


> Oh, TNA is still a thing?


:lol


----------



## Black Jesus

Molfino said:


> Oh, TNA is still a thing?


Yea


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Tamina is about to wreck AJ


----------



## Shadowcran

Pissbreak title up...Good thing. I have to piss like a russian race horse.


----------



## J-Coke

Did CM Punk write her promo?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

This crowd is legit cheering this stale ass chick? fpalm


----------



## VRsick

I see punk is teaching AJ about title promos.


----------



## jackbhoy

He's back :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274

man Aj is fit


----------



## Filthy Casual

AJ's face is a weird shade


----------



## 5*RVD

What's Snuka so mad about?


----------



## Brandough

I DON'T CARE WHAT ANY OF YOU SAY I FIND TAMINA ATTRACTIVE AND I'D FUCK HER!


----------



## El Capitano

Ugh she's just going to rip off punk's promo from when he was champ.


----------



## Superhippy

LOL AJ HAS CM PUNK'S GIMMICK NOW.


----------



## ironcladd1

AJ retirement speech


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Paige Debut?


----------



## ABrown

would :mark: if Kharma came out and destroyed her


----------



## SPCDRI

*LIGHT IT UP*


----------



## Dougwertz

Cena is gonna come and prove he can be a longer divas champ


----------



## Emotion Blur

J-Coke said:


> Did CM Punk write her promo?


Let's see how many times she uses the word "respect."


----------



## Striketeam

STING-MON WILL APPEAR IN THE HOGAN SEGMENT AND MAKE AN *IMPACT*


----------



## RAW360

Shades of Punk's title reign here.


----------



## finalnight

Tamina about to lay her candy ass out.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Brandough said:


> I DON'T CARE WHAT ANY OF YOU SAY I FIND TAMINA ATTRACTIVE AND I'D FUCK HER!


Tell us how you really feel! :woolcock


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

damn such terrible acting


----------



## RiverFenix

Tamina turn here OR Paige debut here?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Tamina bout to go Alexander Rusev on AJ?


----------



## Mr Poifect

Shows you something when AJ Lee's promo is better than the Ultimate Warriors.


----------



## The Absolute

:ti That Punk reference.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Sounds like CM Punk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

KingLobos said:


> Tamina and AJ would be a nice combo platter :yum:


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

"Prove me wrong" 

who said that


----------



## PGSucks

AJ Punk :mark:


----------



## Killmonger

Oh lord...


----------



## Hawkke

Who does she think she is over commin dem odds, Cena?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

She talks like Punk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jersey shout out! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Wait so AJ Lee is John Cena?


----------



## KingLobos

Wow this is just like a crappy CM Punk promo


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Lita v AJ? Winner gets CM Punk


----------



## Edgehead41190

World's Best said:


> Who is CM Punk?


The person thats in the ring right now. Duh.


----------



## Black Jesus

unk


----------



## WWE

best diva in the world :ti

Saviour :ti


----------



## CJohn3:16

Holy shit, it looks like I am hearing Punk. She learned a lot with him.


----------



## ABrown

Tamina giving her the side eye

face turn pls


----------



## 20083

Black Jesus said:


> Yea


:lmao


----------



## barnesk9

You can tell there's some Punk influence in this promo


----------



## xD7oom

CM Punk :lmao


----------



## Chrome

SPCDRI said:


> *LIGHT IT UP*


Light it up you say?


----------



## Burzo

She's turned into CM Cena


----------



## FlashPhotographer

sting vs aj. book it


----------



## Born of Osiris

Awkward as fuck :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

PAIGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## VILLAIN

CM Punk chants :L I bet she doesn't know how to react... YES PAIGE!


----------



## cmiller4642

Shit just got real


----------



## legendfan97

Well, she seal it by saying that.


----------



## LigerJ81

Paige


----------



## Stad

Paige :mark:


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

CM PUNK :lmao


----------



## hng13

oh shit, mark out time


----------



## BigEMartin

paige


----------



## Brandough

PAIGE!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

Paige!!!!
Think again, AJ!!


----------



## SUPER HANS

AJ are you John Cena now?


----------



## Joel

OH MA DAIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZE :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Yasssss


----------



## RAW360

HERE SHE IS!!!!


----------



## Amber B

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Paige!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy

Paige.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel

PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIGE


----------



## Bubba Chuck

OMG IT'S FUCKING PAIGE!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## J-Coke

PAIIIIGEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki

PAIGGEEE!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

Woah, thought it was Kharma for a sec.


----------



## bjnelson19705

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!:mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

THANK YOU SOMEONE NEW, CHRIST.


----------



## TJQ

Punk giving her promo lessons before bed.


----------



## Vyer

Paige!!


----------



## The Rock Obama

YESSS PAIGE


----------



## Lok

OH SHIT PAIGE! HOLY F*CK!


----------



## Dougwertz

BAH GAWD ITS PAIGE


----------



## bob311

FUCK YES!


----------



## El Capitano

Get in Paige :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh jeez. This crackwhore.


----------



## Screwball

Oh my....


----------



## richyque

Aj needs to drop that whole cm punk gimmick,
seems so forced.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

FUCK YES PAIGE!!!


----------



## King Gimp

ohhhhhhhh fuckkkkkkkk


----------



## jds49ers

Ummmmmm AJ Punk, lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

HOLY SHOOT!


----------



## markdeez33

Here comes Paige


----------



## AngryConsumer

PAIGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman

FINALLY. #SaveUsPaige


----------



## Alex DeLarge

FUCK YEAH!!! PAIGE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Redzero

HOLY SHIT


----------



## gamegenie

Jack Thwagger said:


> This crowd is legit cheering this stale ass chick? fpalm


CM Punk a chick. 


LOL this Paige chick should have been Karma.


----------



## TheWK90

YES YES YES!!!


----------



## Gretchen

KingLobos said:


> Wow this is just like a *crappy* CM Punk promo


lolno.


----------



## killacamt

well well well


----------



## hou713

PAIGE :banderas


----------



## xdryza

Here's Paige. Happy now?


----------



## Arca9

Ooooh yes!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best

HOLY FUCK! PAIGE


----------



## KO Bossy

There are you people happy?

Damn, she got quite a pop.


----------



## Arcade

That pop!


----------



## Omega_VIK

PAIGE!!! :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY

Fuck yes Paige.:mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Yes PAIGE!! 

Loving the AJ Punk promo too


----------



## Tony

PAIGE!!! :mark: :lenny :homer


----------



## Captain Edd

Well here we go


----------



## O Fenômeno




----------



## Choke2Death

Z. Kusano said:


> "Prove me wrong"
> 
> who said that


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Forum crash for Paige?

I guess tonight is Monday Night Raw! starring NXT!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Oh great, paige...will she cut an amazing promo?


----------



## Daiko

PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIGE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bad For Business

Paige debut.


----------



## Con27

Paige finally


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:barkley


----------



## H

Someone whiter than Sheamus :lmao

But that POP though bama


----------



## TJC93

Thought it was Kharma


----------



## The Absolute

Paige. There goes the title reign.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

Woah! I did not see this coming, that pop though.


----------



## NoyK

AAAAND the forum crashes :lol


----------



## New World Order.

I hear CM Punk through AJ


----------



## Kabraxal

FUCK YES!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Lord help us everyone's going to go nuts now.


----------



## Darksyde

OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## ironcladd1

Paige better have some mic skills


----------



## Vårmakos

SAMI ZAYN?


----------



## Pacmanboi

:mark: YESSSSSSSS.


----------



## Total Package

OMFG PAIGE! God she's hot.


----------



## SP103

What is she a vampire or something?


----------



## robby.ag0ny

Oh yeah! Paige is here.


----------



## Bushmaster

A vampire on Raw :mark:


----------



## GCA-FF

Oh $#!t! She's gonna lose it! :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner

OH SHIT :mark:


----------



## 260825

NORE - Wich?, Cole you idiot.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh hell yes!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

cum everywhere now holy crap Paige


----------



## ZachS22

Hmm shes a lil cutie


----------



## RenegadexParagon

Paige :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABrown

Paige debut bama

tons of nxt call ups :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24

... why wouldn't they let her carry her title out


----------



## #1Peep4ever

uhhhh Paige


----------



## cmccredden

Man, NXT isn't going to have any more stars if they keep calling them up lol.


----------



## Jotunheim

PAIGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE yessssssSSsSsSSSs


----------



## un_pretti_er

Wow, this chick is a dime


----------



## Max Mouse

pAIGeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083

PAIGE!


----------



## HavokTheGiant

DAM!


----------



## Edgehead41190

..............


----------



## SPCDRI

*LANA WITHOUT CLOTHES*


----------



## BookingBad

She needs to be more hyped up, she looks too casual.


----------



## Xapury

Someone in this forum called this debut :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nuski

I've never seen someone so white....


----------



## xD7oom

Two overrated bitches in the same ring.


----------



## AxeBomber

Rusev looked pretty good. He's a big, strong, athletic guy, with a ton of talent. Naturally people here will shit on him, because he's not a skinny, pasty little "reality era" midget. You know, like Punk and Bryan. :

World Midgets Entertainment.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Finally :mark:


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Righto lets see what the hypes all about.


----------



## TrueUnderdog

Is she a vampire? Sheamus sister? a dead body? ew


----------



## Burzo

OMG!!!!!!


----------



## CharliePrince

she pale white

she need a tan

but damnit

i got a fetish for pale women

i'd fuck her  yes!


----------



## LigerJ81




----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Holy shit that pop


----------



## J-Coke

Can't handle the hotness in the ring. Tamina can go.
Inb4, she wins the title


----------



## Satanixx

Paige!


:ex:


----------



## finalnight

Are NXT champs not allowed to bring their belts on RAW?


----------



## BigEMartin

she sucks on the mic!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Y'all acting like Stone Cold just came out smh


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Now that's a proper diva. Take note AJ fanboys.


----------



## RyanPelley

Ello govna!


----------



## CJohn3:16

PAIGE :mark: GET DAT TITLE


----------



## cpuguy18

my god paige is hot.


----------



## iKingAces

My body is ready. I love this woman!


----------



## MEMS

WHAT A FUCKING RAW


----------



## TheVoiceless

Paige fine as fuck :kobe


----------



## KingLobos

Never heard Paige before.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Paige's gimmick is a vampire... right?


----------



## TJQ

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Miss Hell in Boots has arrived. :O


----------



## jcmmnx

Finally someone young enough for King. Dat pop for Paige


----------



## Immortal_Phenom

So no Sting tonight -- Hmmmm -- well normally there's never a Sting in the audience. That has to be a huge indicator of something.


----------



## Joseph92

Lots of debuts tonight.


----------



## Dougwertz

BAW GAWD BAW GAWD


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I work with a guy from Norwich. Funny people and, clearly, good looking women


----------



## richyque

paige has a dudes voice


----------



## syxxpac

FUCK STING THIS IS BETTER


----------



## Joel

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> ...or I can stop watching.


Yet you didn't...

So sit down. Be quiet. And accept it, lad.

Good.


----------



## BlueRover

oh great, the slut whore bitch that smarks seem to be obsessed about.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> :lmao where is Raw tonight? The crowd is awesome. Better than last night. :lol
> 
> I don't like the Mysterio boos, but at least he's a veteran and can work with it.


The fans that boo Mysterio are anti-conformists twats. They just want to boo faces for the sake of booing faces. I can understand booing Cena, but Rey doesn't deserve that shit.


----------



## VRsick

This is what everyone has a boner over? What is so special about her?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Paige's voice is ass.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## Filthy Casual

MEAN GIRLS


----------



## Total Package

Her accent. :ex:

She's adorable.


----------



## Blade Runner

LOVING THIS :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Still hella pissed off they buried all the other divas' for the sake of this cliche ass "I'm not like other girls" chick, but I'll take her over Aj any goddamn day.


----------



## kariverson

Holy shit HOTTEST face in WWE. Damn that Paige. But she's so green on the mic...


----------



## 20083

I guess this is the Diva's feud moving forward! I'll take it happily!


----------



## bjnelson19705

BEST RAW EVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmiller4642

Punk is going to fuck AJ from behind while she eats Paige out at the hotel tonight


----------



## Amber B

Her face makeup...is way too harsh.


----------



## Omega Creed

everyone stoked for paige


----------



## DoubtGin

she's not that good on the mic I guess, AJ is controlling the segment


----------



## dan the marino

A diva got a pop in 2014? That's amazing.


----------



## CJohn3:16

Legendary pop for Paige. Don't remember the last time a Diva had such a big pop.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Yum, crumpets


----------



## finalnight

So is she going to carry two belts?


----------



## Hawkke

Ohh It just got a little more real. They need to put Paige and Shaemus on a mixed tag team called the Pale Riders! :lol


----------



## CamillePunk

That voice though :jaydamn


----------



## KingLobos

Paige sounds super nervous


----------



## 5*RVD

Bring out Warrior again.


----------



## Black Jesus

These bitches are shite on the mic.


----------



## RE: Wrestling

Why do they have Paige playing such a puss?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Guwop said:


> I've never seen someone so white....


Really? Nobody?


----------



## theatb

Not that AJ was basically proclaiming herself as the Divas version of Punk. And Paige!


----------



## Kabraxal

Feud.. not one off. Come one WWE... do the right thing


----------



## watts63

C'mon Paige!


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B

AJ is definitely leaving.


----------



## The Absolute

Yeah. This is the end of the title reign.


----------



## Lydeck

oh god


----------



## Billy Kidman

God damn. Paige winning the title on her first night.


----------



## TrueUnderdog

Aj just slapped a bit of color into Paige


----------



## BarneyArmy

Title match.

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Paige is winning the title.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Paige bout to win dat title!


----------



## RyanPelley

This is looking too obvious.


----------



## Stad

Paige is gonna win the title in her debut :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

New champion


----------



## TJC93

Xapury said:


> Someone in this forum called this debut :lmao :lmao



Obviously they've called this debut more than Punks return was gonna happen some time


----------



## ABrown

and AJ's gonna lose the title :ti


----------



## Total Package

Push Paige! Give her the title. Chick is good. And hot.


----------



## gamegenie

eat them alive Kharma!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

:lmao Paige wins yes!


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

AJ was great in that whole segment


----------



## AlexMarth

so Paige is winning


----------



## O Fenômeno

:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Oh come on don't waste this match on Ra...wait title on the line? Okay.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Paige finna get DAT BELT!


----------



## Lok

Ooooooooooh Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## El Capitano

Lol someone literally called this the other day :lmao


----------



## BigEMartin

Paige is sexy tho


----------



## markdeez33

Paige gonna win the belt


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

OH MY GOD I HOPE AJ LOSES LMFAO PLEASE


----------



## H

Paige is totally winning :lmao :lmao


----------



## Darksyde

OMG I am fukin stoked. I love this broad!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1

Uh oh. You done fucked up AJ


----------



## VILLAIN

Why they booking Paige so white? I mean weak.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Oh no, they're Santino Marella-ing her.


----------



## Superhippy

IT"S HAPPENING.


----------



## #Mark

Paige is so nervous. Hopefully she delivers in the ring.


----------



## Burzo

marking the fuck out right now!


----------



## TheVoiceless

Paige bout to pull a Gail Kim


----------



## un_pretti_er

cmiller4642 said:


> Punk is going to fuck AJ from behind while she eats Paige out at the hotel tonight


----------



## Emotion Blur

Paige isn't ready coming out in full ring gear.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Go Paige baby


----------



## finalnight

So is she going to be NXT and Diva's Champ at the same time?


----------



## CJohn3:16

NEW DIVAS CHAMPIAN!!!! :mark:


----------



## Gretchen

Paige is winning this.


----------



## Joseph92

Amber B said:


> Her face makeup...is way too harsh.


I agree.


----------



## KakeRock

Yeah ,she's going to lose it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

AJ's title reign is gonna end right here right now. :tyson


----------



## bjnelson19705

ever.


----------



## J-Coke

Give em 20 minutes Pls!


----------



## barnesk9

AJ vs Paige already? AJ is gonna lose


----------



## 20083

Ooooh, she's gonna win somehow isn't she?


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

BRING BACK KHARMA


----------



## jackbhoy

This show is going to go over time?


----------



## Bearodactyl

This is awesome...


----------



## Atletichampiones

Z. Kusano said:


> Hmm Norwich. I work with a guy from Norwich. Funny people and, clearly, good looking women


Is Norwich that crap football team that plays in England and wears yellow ?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Can we get a kickstarter program going to have these two ladies do a lesbian porno


----------



## Your_Solution

Holy shit are they about to give Paige the belt on her first night


----------



## Flawless Victory

This...this is the chick everybody is jizzing over!!!...WOW!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

There goes that Diva's Championship reign!


----------



## hou713

Paige better win this match.


----------



## Xapury

Paige mic skills are not ready for the main roster :lmao :lmao


----------



## xD7oom

Yay piss break.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Paige is winning the belt wow.


----------



## Blade Runner

no way! i will mark out so hard if she wins the title!


----------



## World's Best

First divas match I've been excited for in...wow, years.


----------



## Tony

"This is awesome" chants for a Divas match. Who knew?


----------



## Screwball

This is awesome chants. Title on the line. Paige has arrived. :banderas


----------



## MillionDollarProns

They telegraphed it too much. Paige gonna win


----------



## BoothBayBruce

wooooooooo new champ


----------



## Chrome

This is awesome chants for a Divas match. :lmao

We really are in bizarro world.


----------



## Max Mouse

Burying paige on debut


----------



## Dougwertz

Just elbowed her titty


----------



## Captain Edd

This is my yard, I'll make you famous :undertaker


----------



## VRsick

Crowd has lost my respect... this is awesome? How is this awesome?


----------



## CharliePrince

you know the pinkness of one's ... PIE

is proportional to how white/pale they are

 Paige is...

that is one hot pie


----------



## Born of Osiris

She going to drop the title :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business

This is awesome chants for a divas match?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Man paige sucks on the mic.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Paige is the real womans champion.


----------



## Borias

I like the look on this Paige.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Joel said:


> Yet you didn't...
> 
> So sit down. Be quiet. And accept it, lad.
> 
> Good.


Except I did.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

If Paige wins... The pop...


----------



## kokepepsi

this lil 95lb girl trying to work the match like a 250lb heel

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Lord Stark

Xapury said:


> Paige mic skills are not ready for the main roster :lmao :lmao


Neither was AJ when she started out. She got better and so will Paige.


----------



## darkguy

Oh man.

I really hope Paige doesn't win this instantly.


----------



## Shadowcran

MillionDollarProns said:


> Yum, crumpets


You're a fan of tiny pancakes?


----------



## JC00




----------



## Lariat From Hell

Paige's theme is fucking awesome.


----------



## Vårmakos

Paige gonna get berry't.


----------



## Omega_VIK




----------



## TrueUnderdog

Please get this vampire ghost lady out of here


----------



## Sarcasm1

Paige looks different on Raw than NXT.


----------



## RE: Wrestling

Almost got a shot of AJ's lips there...


----------



## TJC93

She tapped........


----------



## 20083

Here we go! New champ tonight?


----------



## BarneyArmy

Didnt she just tap???


----------



## LigerJ81

Paige Won


----------



## birthday_massacre

I called this weeks ago YES YES YES Paige.


----------



## Moscow08

This is awesome? haha fucking stupid crowd


----------



## Joel

:lmao


----------



## cmiller4642

HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

My eyes are glued to the screen just incase I accidentally see Paige's buttcrack


----------



## Phillies3:16

Weak as hell


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Wtf... lol


----------



## ABrown

botched Paige turner :ti


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao

Dat AJ Rack tho

:draper2


----------



## Total Package

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

BOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman

WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Holy shit!!


----------



## Black Jesus

LOLWUT :ti


----------



## BigEMartin

she fucking won


----------



## finalnight

Dual Champ???? Wow.


----------



## The Rock Obama

da fuck was that


----------



## richyque

Botch!


----------



## DoubtGin

FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

OH MY GOD YES


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


AJ FANBOYS HAVE SUMMA DAT


----------



## TJQ

Based god, if you're listening, please let Paige win this match.


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao That finish was so weak.


----------



## VRsick

...WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT !!!!!???


----------



## un_pretti_er

LEG SWEEP FOR THE WIN LOL


----------



## dan the marino

wat


----------



## Lok

Get the fuck outta here! :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge

FUCK YEAH!!!! NEW CHAMPION!!! :mark:


----------



## hou713

Bad finish but I'll take it.


----------



## cmccredden

Divas title gets more attention than us title and intercontinental titles combined. That's pretty crazy. AND WTF new champ?!


----------



## hazuki

:rofl:


----------



## Mainboy

The pop


----------



## PacoAwesome

She won!?


----------



## Zigberg

That was fucking awful. Jesus.


----------



## syxxpac

JIZZINGGGGGGG OMFGGFGGFFGGFGFFGGFGFGFgfGGFGFGGF


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

lolwat.


----------



## KingLobos

WTF that was awful


----------



## El Capitano

Lol that was just awkward :lmao:


----------



## H

FUCKING KNEW IT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Why???


----------



## barnesk9

Dammit she did it


----------



## truelove

righttttt........


----------



## bjnelson19705

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

She swept her leg.... thats her finisher? :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Don't know what kind of finisher that is but ummm... ok? Congrats!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

OH COME ON THIS COULD HAVE BEEN SO MUCH BETTER!


----------



## deepelemblues

paige is literally spanking AJ's crotch

this is the best divas match in 10 years


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## PGSucks

Well that was quick


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

lel called it

Oh well, congrats to Paige.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

God damn it.


----------



## BookingBad

She did just tapped wtf


----------



## Emotion Blur

What a fucking atrocious debut :lmao


----------



## World's Best

World's Best said:


> First divas match I've been excited for in...wow, years.



Hm.


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao


----------



## AlexMarth

Divas getting cheered on what the hell hahahaha yay Paige


----------



## Daiko

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Screwball

What a debut! :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Paige should have lost. No question about it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

:lmao I love Paige but that was terrible


----------



## jcmmnx

That was weak as shit finish. Should've done her sub.


----------



## jacobdaniel

AJ just got SQUASHED!!!!


----------



## Burzo

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Rustee

1 move? Why?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markdeez33

HAHA she won the strap


----------



## LKRocks

PAIGE WINS PAIGE WINS PAIGE WINS


----------



## autechrex

wat

what the fuck was that? 

a move?

a FINISHER?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

EWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bad For Business

Paige is Diva's champion.


----------



## [email protected]

So I guess AJ is leaving now? Kind of a pointless way to transfer the title.


----------



## Choke2Death

And just like that :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Darksyde

OMFG!!!


----------



## cpuguy18

OMG NEW DIVA's CHAMP.


----------



## Joseph92

Geez that was a fast match.


----------



## watts63

I like Paige, but I hate her finisher. Always have. She can't do it for shit.


----------



## SpeedStick

TNA move win a title on her first official night


----------



## Arca9

Alright, I fucking love AJ but Paige... next level!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bahgawdking

bah gawd! she fucked vince for that title king! i swear to it!


----------



## KakeRock

We all know it..


----------



## CJohn3:16

I want a big match in Extreme Rules. This was shit.


----------



## seannnn

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!


----------



## Killmonger

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE

she won... with that?

Her first move in the wwe was a botch and it resulted in a championship fpalm

yep, sounds like a divas division


----------



## TheWK90

Well, damn. I wish there was more of a build, but damn.


----------



## Benzel

The W in Norwich is silent, Michael.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Well that was fucking stupid,


----------



## VILLAIN

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Kabraxal

So... let's blow a feud for this? Come on... this could have been so much bigger but.. o right, blow our load in one fucking minute. Idiots. This is why the WWE can't sustain shit.


----------



## GaryGee6

YES YES YES YES!! PAIGE


----------



## legendfan97

RUN PAIGE RUN! LOL


----------



## TheVoiceless

ABrown said:


> botched Paige turner :ti


:ti :cuss: :faint:


----------



## Max Mouse

You had one job paige


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Now go back to Chicago and blow Phil.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dat was quick!


----------



## RiverFenix

Shit debut - botchy as all hell. She friggin tapped, and then botched her Paige Turner finisher. 

And she's not ready to fight, but shows up in her ring gear? 

Turrible!


----------



## kariverson

This is unheard of..


----------



## Captain Edd

I don't even :lol


----------



## Gretchen

inb4 forum crash


----------



## BlueRover

what the actual fucking shit


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

She did one move and it looked like a trip. Need a 2nd look


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Buried.


----------



## Jotunheim

that was weird.....should've at least fight for a while


----------



## almostfamous

Paige best diva by default.


----------



## hng13

and everybody thought Reigns was getting the Red hot push lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

#Santinoed


----------



## Edgehead41190

LOL Vince is like "build up? Just hand that bitch the title, they'll be happy."


----------



## Borias

Hahaha sloppy as hell, but why not?


----------



## Blade Runner

HOLY!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Tony

Paige is the NXT Women's Champion and WWE Divas Champion. WOW


----------



## Sarcasm1

what the hell


----------



## Filthy Casual

DAT WONDERWOMAN PUSH 8*D


----------



## 20083

New champion!


----------



## Redwood

That was shitty, tbh. Could've sworn I saw her tap out.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

lol
kinda expected it though


----------



## Arthurgos

HOLY FUCK! seriously though that was fast they should let them go at it for awhile!


----------



## Dougwertz

Botch win but still marked


----------



## Omega Creed

smh. who didnt see that coming.:no:


----------



## CamillePunk

Can't wait for the blowback to this on Total Divas :mark:


----------



## TJC93

What a botch, she was nervous as fuck though, AJs fault too


----------



## KuritaDavion

Somewhere Masato Yoshino is pissed his finisher was botched so damn badly.


----------



## Stad

Paige has a bad ass theme lol


----------



## Your_Solution

LOOOOOOOOOOL

That was so preposterously stupid I almost like it


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

I would of never predicted this. Wow.


----------



## KO Bossy

Its nice to see a new diva but fuck me did that suck. Botched finish and short match. What was the point?


----------



## Redzero

Now AJ can go to chicago unk6


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

AJ FANBOYS CAN SHUT IT NOW JEEZ


----------



## PacoAwesome

Boooooo!


----------



## Mikestarko

Paige wins the belt on her debut. Holy fuck shit balls this is awesome.


----------



## Phillies3:16

:vince dammit well we can't give them sting so give that twilight bitch the divas title :vince


----------



## kokepepsi

I give zero fucks about the divas

But I want my Tamina/AJ pay off


----------



## The True Believer

Somewhere, Ungratefulness is crying his eyes out.


----------



## KingLobos

That was the worst title match of all time EVER


----------



## VRsick

That is her finish? Punch to the back of the leg?


----------



## Osize10

what the fuck....that was the dumbest thing I've ever seen. And Paige is way to ugly and skinny.


----------



## Black Jesus

Vince: "Thats what you get for marrying CM Punk you bitch" :vince5


----------



## TromaDogg

The fuck? :lmao


----------



## Montel V. Porter

Wat.


----------



## J-Coke

I love Paige but c'mon Paige-AJ Lee had so much potential. INb4 rematch


----------



## -XERO-

Just like Gail Kim.

No surprise.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I've never seen Paige's finisher... so I cannot tell if that was a botch or not....


----------



## Shepard

lmao


Good for her but I'm srsly just thinking how badly these commentators say Norwich :wall


----------



## Arcade

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Buried.


:ti


----------



## GothicBohemian

That was actually hilarious. Good for Paige tho, even if she did go a little heavy on the ultra pale pancake makeup tonight.


----------



## Bad For Business

Should have been a feud, not a 1 off. Maybe AJ is leaving?


----------



## Ungratefulness

What a horrible match filled with terrible botches and AJ lost. Im so sad and depressed at this whole awful moment in time. There were this is awesome chants for a divas match which was great but the botches and the whole awkward bad match. Jeez. Hope they have a match again thats good.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Paige is the new Gail Kim.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

what was the point of that exactly?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

This is why the Diva's division is a joke. :lmao

Debut someone and they win straight out? If you want the division to be taken seriously, try putting effort into feuds and character. Not everybody watches Total Divas.


----------



## Hawkke

Well, now that almost seemed.. Ok I am kinda shocked. I won't lie, I guess I should have seen that coming.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Paige swept the leg like cobra fuckin kai


----------



## ejc8710

4 way later tonight in cm punks hotel room Tamina Snuka AJ and Paige lol


----------



## checkcola

First ever NXT and WWE title holder at the same time?


----------



## cmiller4642

I'm afraid I've got some bad news AJ. CM Punk only fucks the top Diva in the company


----------



## bjnelson19705

AJ/Paige feud!!!! OH BOY!


----------



## FlashPhotographer

sting guy still doesn't give two damns.


----------



## The One Man Gang

:russo


----------



## Arca9

Paige Turnah is also a british porn star but whatever

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LKRocks

Welp AJ, that's what you get for being Punk's girl


----------



## amhlilhaus

Edgehead41190 said:


> LOL Vince is like "build up? Just hand that bitch the title, they'll be happy."



lolololololololol


----------



## ironcladd1

AJ had to sell that finisher hard. That was a big botch.


----------



## Domenico

That debut was really bad.


----------



## RiverFenix

Send her back to NXT for more seasoning.


----------



## HHHbkDX

GAWD DAMN PAIGE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## darkguy

Horrible. Not cause I like a AJ. But a 295 day reign that involved beating about a dozen divas ended up losing like that. 

WWE tries to hard to make the post WM raw unpredictable.

Paige should of been built up. She's going to be another Santino now.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

I could take that bump on a concrete floor and be perfectly fine


----------



## SUPER HANS

Meh, bit random. But Paige is English so thats cool


----------



## RAW360

You can complain about Paige winning the belt this soon, but just think. It could have been one of the Total Divas last night.


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## World's Best

This means a couple things though, invariably. 

One, the WWE has a hell of a lot of faith in Paige.

Two, either AJ is out the door or they realize she's the only one who can carry a legitimate feud with Paige.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

Black Jesus said:


> Vince: "Thats what you get for marrying CM Punk you bitch" :vince5


lmao


----------



## Total Package

Awesome night. If you don't watch NXT, Paige is very good in the ring. Mic skills need work. She is awesome though.


----------



## SpeedStick

too all wondering AJ Lee WWE cotract is also up this year


----------



## JamesCurtis24

That was fucking stupid. It was a great idea to have Paige win, but seriously, make the finish more believable. That was just way too sloppy.


----------



## Vårmakos

THANKS PUNK. YOU JUST ENDED THE BEST DIVAS REIGN IN HISTORY.


----------



## Buckley

Finally, no more of that insufferable cunt as champion.


----------



## Griever11

Holy shit! I was not expecting Paige to win the title tonight, makes you wonder if there's something going on with AJ behind the scenes


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

Awful, awful match. Botched as shit, but hey, at least there's a new champion.


----------



## CharliePrince

Hogan? LIVE tonight?!

are they still in the Silverdome??


----------



## l3urger

YAY


----------



## Jotunheim

Bad For Business said:


> Should have been a feud, not a 1 off. Maybe AJ is leaving?


she is getting married to cm punk, of course she is leaving


----------



## Londrick

Finally the reign of doom is over. Would've rather Eva or one of the Bellas end it but Paige doing is good enough.


----------



## kokepepsi

Ungratefulness said:


> What a horrible match filled with terrible botches and AJ lost. Im so sad and depressed at this whole awful moment in time. There were this is awesome chants for a divas match which was great but the botches and the whole awkward bad match. Jeez. Hope they have a match again thats good.


dude it was 3min and one botch chill


----------



## elo

Cesaro next, this show just gets better and better.


----------



## BlueRover

a fucking whore? are you stupid braindead morons retarded or what?


----------



## BarneyArmy

Feel bad for AJ.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Thank you. I'm not even a Paige fan but by God this had to happen.


----------



## Montel V. Porter

Did she give her a deadleg? I don't get it.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

WOW, my only problem with this is that they should've built this up, I hate seeing brand new people come in a get belts put on them immediately, but I wont lose too much sleep over this


----------



## Jesus_Hong

It looked good on the replay. No botch there imo


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

That finisher looks like a botch. horrible move.


----------



## PRODIGY

Osize10 said:


> what the fuck....that was the dumbest thing I've ever seen. And Paige is way to ugly and skinny.


U mad bruh?

DAT Paige!


----------



## Alicenchains

Congrats I guess, not gonna help the division as a whole.


----------



## Tony

Paige should've used her submission finisher. Still good to see her as champ.


----------



## Killmonger




----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

They really are appealing to the European fans tonight. I love it.


----------



## The Absolute

:lmao Why is Silicon Valley being advertised as the site for Mania 31?


----------



## Joseph92

Was it just me or did I see Paige tapping out in the match??


----------



## SP103

Did 1-888 Femella just win a title with a leg sweep after tapping out? 

WWE. Now. Then. Fuckery4ever.


----------



## 20083

I wish they debuted her better, to be honest, but at least we have an AJ/Paige feud now!


----------



## ABrown

that wasn't no Carlito debut, thats for sure


----------



## Alim

That chick needs a tan


----------



## deepelemblues

rofl 

video package with JR shouting WHAT DID WE JUST SEE WHAT DID WE JUST SEE directly following whatever the hell just happened there with the divas championship


----------



## Frico

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.


----------



## PacoAwesome

I like Paige, but this was garbage.


----------



## bjnelson19705

LKRocks said:


> Welp AJ, that's what you get for being Punk's girl


Just glad it wasn't one of the Bellas, Naomi or that bitch Cameron.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Shame that Paige Turner looked pretty shitty. :\



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Can we get a kickstarter program going to have these two ladies do a lesbian porno


A pasty limey with raccoon eyes getting it on and a diminuitive latina whose booty and legs are only decent at best? No thanks. :jay


----------



## Molfino

Really enjoying tonight's show.


----------



## HoHo

Man what a night for Raw, Paige is going to own the division if AJ Lee leaves for a little while.


----------



## darkguy

SpeedStick said:


> too all wondering AJ Lee WWE cotract is also up this year


Unless it ended today, they could of built up Paige a little bit better than that.


----------



## AngryConsumer

BAH GAWD! The force behind AJ's head hitting the canvas! She was almost concussed!


----------



## TrueUnderdog

I hope AJ Lee's Bodyguard get's a shot at Paige, wins the title and accidentally breaks Paiges neck during the match, y'all over-rated that pale....ghost looking thing


----------



## Resist

I just marked so HARD!!!


----------



## KansasCity14

So I haven't been this amped since I thought punk was returning at Chicago raw... I'm just finally coming to the realization I'm going to be disappointed again and sting will not be debuting... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

here comes swaggers heel turn, gonna knock cesaro out with trophy, or attempt to.


----------



## bme

Paige debuts and wins the Divas title ?

Lmao i couldn't care less, I've seen Paige's work since her NXT debut and she's done nothing to stand out from the other divas.
Another diva and another bunch of sub par diva matches to avoid.


----------



## pagi

Time for the most akward promo in all of entertainment, Terry Bolea.


----------



## Filthy Casual

Hopefully this is part of the Reality Era where they restrict this crazy shit to the Divas


----------



## Bahgawdking

FlashPhotographer said:


> sting guy still doesn't give two damns.


not 3 shits, nor 2 damns, and certainly not a single fuck.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That match could have been so much better. What a fucking waste.


----------



## D.A.N.

They definitely could have handled that better. I'm glad Paige debuted but making her try to be the nice girl and have undersized AJ try to be the bully, especially with Tamina there, and just put on a quick and unbelievable one shot squash match was silly.


----------



## truelove

divas division back to trash in a few monthes


----------



## Pacmanboi

No build, no feud, the SAVIOR of the Divas' division just loses like that. 

I understand why Austin walked out in 2002 now, these kind of victories make NO SENSE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

If Swagger doesn't come out with Cesaro's segment and do something I will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Kabraxal

If this doesn't lead to a feud and is just another stupid ass booking decision... I'm done. I can't take this shitty ass booking throwing away potetntial gold just because. I can't anymore.


----------



## chargebeam

OMG I'M MARKING OUT


----------



## Arcade

I've seen her do better on the mic. Maybe they'll give her more time on the mic as her feud with AJ Lee develops.


----------



## Dougwertz

Aj is gonna go live off punks money now.


----------



## Arthurgos

lets hope we get a huge feud and match out of this that lasts longer than well.. that . Paige vs AJ has the makings of a huge amazing match!


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

Yes great finisher........


----------



## Shadowcran

Punch to the back of the leg...OF DOOM!...god that sucked..This skinny, pale bitch is what I've been hearing about ad nauseum for months?


----------



## BookingBad

That was just bad.


----------



## watts63

Paige is the new Gail Kim.


----------



## KingLobos

Had no idea Paige was European. Her voice turns me OFF.


----------



## NitroMark

paige is hot but my god shit booking.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

That was unexpected, but damn Paige is hot and talented, who else loves her theme??


----------



## Osize10

Legasee said:


> U mad bruh?
> 
> DAT Paige!


No I'm not mad. I'm laughing at people marking for that. Whatever that was


----------



## Dopeeey

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssss Paige won!!!!!!!!!!! :dance 


Propps to Aj and Tamina, but Paige won yaaaaaaaasssss OMGZZZZZZZ 



:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## SideTableDrawer

So tired of heel AJ.


----------



## Venus Gospel

Freaking finally.


----------



## Amuroray

awful raw.


awful awful awful.


----------



## Amuroray

awful raw.


awful awful awful.


----------



## gamegenie

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Paige is the new Gail Kim.


Her paleness made me think of Daffney


----------



## NasNYG567

Wow what a way to debut, I still find her a bit overrated and that finish didn't exactly help, but time will tell. Congrats to Paige


----------



## AMAN0S

Why does the wrestlemania 31 logo not include the number 31?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano

TrueUnderdog said:


> I hope AJ Lee's Bodyguard get's a shot at Paige, wins the title and accidentally breaks Paiges neck during the match, y'all over-rated that pale....ghost looking thing


Someone has issues


----------



## World's Best

Come on, AJ loses EVERY SINGLES MATCH in between PPVs. Was anyone legit surprised? 

:dino


----------



## kariverson

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Shame that Paige Turner looked pretty shitty. :\
> 
> 
> 
> A pasty limey with raccoon eyes getting it on and a diminuitive latina whose booty and legs are only decent at best? No thanks. :jay


******


----------



## Bryan D.

Sting guy still trying to find a fuck to give?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

No better person to take the title from AJ. Terrific and perfect choice!

And now for even better news: we're gonna have ourselves an AJ/Paige feud!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

She looks like she's still going through her 9th grade emo phase, but maybe I can warm up to her, lol.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Terrible debut, but i'll give her a chance. Lets see what she can do, a strong feud with AJ would be great.


----------



## Domenico

Alim said:


> That chick needs a tan


Some people's complexion are just naturally pale. You can't do anything about it. I'm about as pale as Paige is and I don't even care.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Paige cream across a bit weak there really.

"I'm not ready "

Why come out then? Why come out on TV just to congratulate someone.


----------



## LKRocks

Paige is the first ever to hold both a NXT and a WWE title


----------



## Brandough

Y'all got what y'all wanted I BETTER NOT hear any complaints....nvm


----------



## The One Man Gang

truelove said:


> divas division back to trash in a few monthes


back to?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

I bet the Bellas are jealous as hell right now


----------



## Your_Solution

Unfortunately I dont think this was a great way to appeal Paige to people who've never seen her before. Shouldve given them time to have a real match


----------



## the fox

they will have a match at ER but they wanted this match to end shockingly
the whole story was she was just there to congratulate AJ not wrestling so why would she put an epic match when she wasn't ready at all?
stop bitching just think and you will know how stupid most of are!!!


----------



## PRODIGY

Dem AJ marks real mad now. 

Dat Paige reign has just begun.


----------



## DOPA

PAIGE :mark:

Still, really bad way to debut and yeah...she botched it uggggh .


----------



## syxxpac

paige becoming champ made up for sting not coming


----------



## rakija

I've been hoping for a title change. But, what just happened? Hell no.

Paige just isn't ready.


----------



## Omega_VIK

gamegenie said:


> Her paleness made me think of Daffney


Yup me too:yum:


----------



## AxeBomber

Imagine how many women are out there, who actually look like wrestlers... working hard all their lives, chasing their dreams... getting looked over in favour of these botching children.

"OMG Paige is so hot" "She's so adorable and pale" "OMG I just love her accent" " Squeee!"

Yeah but she's shit.


----------



## Filthy Casual

Kabraxal said:


> If this doesn't lead to a feud and is just another stupid ass booking decision... *I'm done*. I can't take this shitty ass booking throwing away potetntial gold just because. I can't anymore.


Famous words but never the last ones around here.


----------



## BigEMartin




----------



## Waffelz

They better make this an actual feud. Fucking yes though.

Crowd were awesome.


----------



## cpuguy18

KingLobos said:


> Had no idea Paige was European. Her voice turns me OFF.


she's british dude


----------



## Wrestling is Life

First off: I don't think she tapped, she was reach for AJ.

Secondly: I did not expect to see so much negativity around the debut of Paige! Sure, the execution was pretty awful, but no doubt Paige had some jitters that came into play. And how can you say no feud? You know right now that there will be no follow up? Seems preposterous to me - the two will definitely feud and I see it being one of the best feuds in years.


----------



## Griever11

LOL Mic Skills said:


> WOW, my only problem with this is that they should've built this up, I hate seeing brand new people come in a get belts put on them immediately, but I wont lose too much sleep over this


Yeah I'm not sure how I feel about Paige coming in and winning the title in her debut match but I'm willing to see where they go with it. Paige is awesome but it would have made a little more sense to have one of the Bella's or one of the other Divas win the title while building Paige up a bit before throwing the belt on her.


----------



## Bushmaster

Finally that WOAT reign is over. Divas division just picked up, a feud between the 2 should be great.


----------



## 20083

I swear I saw her tap :lol what the hell


----------



## Dougwertz

She's only 13


----------



## deepelemblues

paige looks like the kind of girl who'd do anal

on the first date

so she gets my approval


----------



## SoNiC007

Domenico said:


> Some people's complexion are just naturally pale. You can't do anything about it. I'm about as pale as Paige is and I don't even care.


Fake tan?? most divas use it.


----------



## Superhippy

That was awesome for the Diva's division. Get that belt on Paige right away. Hopefully she throws it in the trash and debuts a new women's title.


----------



## ABrown

Shadowcran said:


> *Punch to the back of the leg...OF DOOM!...god that sucked*..This skinny, pale bitch is what I've been hearing about ad nauseum for months?


it usually looks much better. Aj botched


----------



## Satanixx

Domenico said:


> Some people's complexion are just naturally pale. You can't do anything about it. I'm about as pale as Paige is and I don't even care.


Paige and Sheamus' offspring would glow in the fucking dark.


----------



## Edgehead41190

:lmao @ some of you. You guys been wanting this since AJ won the belt. Jesus, as someone said someone from Total Divas could of won. Be happy for once.


----------



## NastyYaffa

PAIGE :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Damn it, when I said she deserves the title right way, I did not mean right away...


----------



## Eddie Ray

Jack Thwagger said:


> If Swagger doesn't come out with Cesaro's segment and do something I will be sorely disappointed.


you need to get over the fact that swagger is unbelievably mediocre.


----------



## Total Package

autechrex said:


> wat
> 
> what the fuck was that?
> 
> a move?
> 
> a FINISHER?


Look at video of her finisher from NXT. AJ botched the bump.


----------



## jayenomics

Paige'd


----------



## Arcade

Novak Djokovic said:


> Paige cream across a bit weak there really.
> 
> "I'm not ready "
> 
> Why come out then? Why come out on TV just to congratulate someone.


I guess to troll AJ. Hopefully that's the way there going with it.


----------



## evilshade

Congrats to Paige on becoming the Youngest Diva's Champion in the WWE


----------



## Joel

First English womens champion I believe. Pretty cool for Paige.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Except I did.


Sure you did.

Sure.


----------



## CJohn3:16

I want a big feud with AJ now. And after that we can have Paige vs Emma.


----------



## cmcabana

While I am happy that Paige finally made her debut, I defiantly don't think she should have got the belt in her first 3 minutes. There was absolutely no build up to this match at all.


----------



## VRsick

Jack Thwagger said:


> She looks like she's still going through her 9th grade emo phase, but maybe I can warm up to her, lol.


Well she was in the 9th grade in like 2008 so...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dougwertz said:


> She's only 13


"Whats your point?"

:lawler


----------



## Jesus_Hong

cpuguy18 said:


> she's british dude


She's hot as fuck


----------



## Jerichoholic274

fuck dallas is ugly


----------



## SP103

Dougwertz said:


> She's only 13


Don't give the weirdo's big boners.


----------



## MutableEarth

She botched her finisher :lol


Ah well, she will do better.


----------



## DudeLove669

One of the worst debuts ever. She comes out looking like a wimp. "I just want to congratulate you" "I'm not ready for a match" 

COMpletely opposite of her NXT character.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Washington Irving said:


> This is why the Diva's division is a joke. :lmao
> 
> Debut someone and they win straight out? If you want the division to be taken seriously, try putting effort into feuds and character. Not everybody watches Total Divas.


:kobe

Except Paige is from NXT..

This has nothing to do with Total Divas..

In fact this make it clear that while Total Divas gets the attention,they clearly value all around talent...otherwise Nikki or Brie would've beaten AJ.


----------



## Dougwertz

I'd put a Benjamin on that this was last minute booking


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Paige just looks ashy :ti

get this bitch outta here


----------



## gamegenie

AMAN0S said:


> Why does the wrestlemania 31 logo not include the number 31?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kind of like WrestleMania in 2000, they never advertised it as the 16th WM.


----------



## 20083

So - will Swagger interrupt the presentation and start a feud with Cesaro, or will we not get the breakup feud?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Fuck Bo Dallas.


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao fuckin bo dallas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642

deepelemblues said:


> paige looks like the kind of girl who'd do anal
> 
> on the first date
> 
> so she gets my approval


lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

I am so happy right now, I won't even lie. They're gonna go with the underestimated little train that could. Give her a fluke win now, have AJ and Tamina bully her till the next PPV, then take it from there. So awesome. So fucking awesome. So marking out..


----------



## iKingAces

BOLIEVE!


----------



## Arthurgos

Satanixx said:


> Paige and Sheamus' offspring would glow in the fucking dark.


That is what a lot of people here in the UK look like .


----------



## watts63

Novak Djokovic said:


> Paige cream across a bit weak there really.
> 
> "I'm not ready "
> 
> Why come out then? Why come out on TV just to congratulate someone.


Yeah, why couldn't she just congratulate her backstage or a twit. That must've been her master plan to go out there & act weak. She's a cunning one...


----------



## HoHo

Legasee said:


> Dem AJ marks real mad now.
> 
> Dat Paige reign has just begun.


I hope not I've waited for the Division to get a little spark. I'm a huge fan of AJ Lee, but I've seen Emma and Paige and waited for them to get to the main roster. Those three ladies are the future of WWE no doubt!


----------



## AlexMarth

"Paigeturner"

seriously?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

#bolieve


----------



## KingLobos

That is the worst finisher I've ever seen from Paige.


----------



## jackbhoy

Just BOlieve :lmao


----------



## truelove

where the fuck are the shield....


----------



## Atletichampiones

This Paige is awful not impressed I expected far better, seems like she was overrated by people who have seen her before or was she nervous because it was here debut. If that is the best she has got why would she end probably the best Divas title reign in years for someone as shit as that !


----------



## bjnelson19705

Cesaro time.


----------



## RetepAdam.

#BOLIEVE


----------



## Total Package

Guys, AJ botched the bump on the finisher, not Paige botching the move. She is awesome. Deserves this shot in the big leagues. Get over it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

huge Cesero pop incoming


----------



## MarcioDX99

I think Aj was the one that fucked up but okay


----------



## Omega_VIK

I would rather have AJ drop to Paige to any other diva right now.


----------



## peowulf

Joel said:


> First English womens champion I believe. Pretty cool for Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did.
> 
> Sure.


Layla


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm interested to know how many guys Warrior buried the hatchet with over the weekend. The critics were there - Jake, Slaughter, Hogan, Bret, Nash etc


----------



## Arsenal79

Love all the NXT talent on RAW today.

Awesome to see Paige winning the title. Looking forward to her and Emma revitalizing the divas division.

Another Bo Dallas promo!


----------



## Waffelz

What's with the idiots moaning about the debut?
They both got more of a reaction than most guys.


----------



## MutableEarth

DudeLove669 said:


> One of the worst debuts ever. She comes out looking like a wimp. "I just want to congratulate you" "I'm not ready for a match"
> 
> COMpletely opposite of her NXT character.


Yeah, I didn't understand that either - they should have kept her NXT gimmick.


----------



## Stad

This has been a fantastic RAW.


----------



## Rock316AE

Where the fuck is Sting?


----------



## jacobdaniel

That statue is HUGE!!!


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Paige just looks ashy :ti
> 
> get this bitch outta here


Go get some moisturiser, you probably need it.


----------



## World's Best

Edgehead41190 said:


> :lmao @ some of you. You guys been wanting this since AJ won the belt. Jesus, as someone said someone from Total Divas could of won. Be happy for once.



People aren't mad for Paige. Just the way the match was booked.


----------



## Domenico

deepelemblues said:


> paige looks like the kind of girl who'd do anal
> 
> on the first date
> 
> so she gets my approval


Stop being so creepy.


----------



## fathergll

Pacmanboi said:


> No build, no feud, the SAVIOR of the Divas' division just loses like that.
> 
> I understand why Austin walked out in 2002 now, these kind of victories make NO SENSE.





I didn't even know who the fuck that girl was haha


----------



## ikarinokami

did kharma burn that many bridges she can't come back


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Paige is terrible. Shitty on the mic. looked completely lost and has the worst finisher ever.


----------



## Robbyfude

No pop for Hogan? lol


----------



## Dougwertz

Live from the silverdome


----------



## TromaDogg

Bo-Lieve. That gets funnier every time I hear it. :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Da GOAT is here!


----------



## Jesus_Hong

I would've preferred her to lose a 10 minute match and build something rather than that quick win


----------



## gaz0301

I like Paige, but my god this debut has made me realise just how fickle and diverse the opinions of the IWC can be.


----------



## 20083

:lmao Bo Dallas!


----------



## Resist

:lmao AJ/Punk marks are so butthurt right now

Paige<3


----------



## Captain Edd

BROTHER BROTHER BROTHER BROTHER


----------



## FlashPhotographer

aj sold that great. the move looked pretty good.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

VRsick said:


> Well she was in the 9th grade in like 2008 so...


No she would of been in year 10 .


----------



## RE: Wrestling

I'm kinda worried that Paige winning tonight is going to overshadow Daniel finally getting that big payoff last night with the WWEWHC. Ugh, this fuckin company...


----------



## Callisto

the GOAT. :banderas


----------



## cmiller4642




----------



## HoHo

Hogan you never had the girth or strength like Cesaro you better say that to the WWE Universe.


----------



## jcmmnx

Lots of butt hurt AJ marks. Finally the 80lb champ loses. Paige/Emma from NXT Arrival was the best diva match in a decade.


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Kratosx23

Rock316AE said:


> Where the fuck is Sting?


You think they're gonna debut STING and NOT put it on last?


----------



## Xapury

Crowd is tired as fuck,hogan with dat shit pop.


----------



## Chrome

:cesaro time


----------



## HavokTheGiant

Brother!


----------



## cpuguy18

deepelemblues said:


> paige looks like the kind of girl who'd do anal
> 
> on the first date
> 
> so she gets my approval



Why would someone do anal with a chick. At the point you might aswell be fucking a dude.


----------



## El Capitan

They should have gave them 15mins to show off her abilities, this 4 minute nonsense does nothing for either of them


----------



## truelove

doubt sting gives a fuck about hogan


----------



## gamegenie

Didn't Cesaro already receive the award last night. I distinctively remember who picking up the heavy trophy and raising it. 


Do they we are foolish. Why are they presenting him another trophy.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

TrueUnderdog said:


> I hope AJ Lee's Bodyguard get's a shot at Paige, wins the title and accidentally breaks Paiges neck during the match, y'all over-rated that pale....ghost looking thing


:lmao Jesus, what's wrong with you? 

EDIT: Oh you're from Florida. Nevermind.



gamegenie said:


> Didn't Cesaro already receive the award last night. I distinctively remember who picking up the heavy trophy and raising it.
> 
> 
> *Do they we are foolish*. Why are they presenting him another trophy.


This is a FORMAL presentation ceremony. Relax.


----------



## bjnelson19705

gaz0301 said:


> I like Paige, but my god this debut has made me realise just how fickle and diverse the opinions of the IWC can be.


This.


----------



## 5*RVD




----------



## CharliePrince

FINALLY

Hulk Hogan has returned

to the SILVERDOME!


----------



## VRsick

Nattie is going to bust a tit next time she is drunk, bitching about being a vet and not getting the respect she deserves as a hart and this little vamp chick getting the title.


----------



## Kabraxal

Legasee said:


> Dem AJ marks real mad now.
> 
> Dat Paige reign has just begun.


I mark for Paige as well.. and she should win at some point. But at the first night in a shit match when you could have build and 20 minute great matches? No... fuck that. That is wwhy the WWE is a shithole.. that is not good booking. And if this was just an excuse to shove AJ off and no feud... even worse.


----------



## SP103

ikarinokami said:


> did kharma burn that many bridges she can't come back


?? sure as fuck wasn't calories.


----------



## H

Silverdome, pls :hogan2


----------



## Mainboy

Waffelz said:


> What's with the idiots moaning about the debut?
> They both got more of a reaction than most guys.



Exactly, some folk need to lighten up :


----------



## PraXitude

Am I the only one that hasn't seen anything about Bo Dallas tonight on my TV?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Looks like Swagger gets to sit in the back while Cesaro goes out and has a promo with Hulk fucking Hogan. :lmao

Also, CESARO!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

:cesaro time


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I feel like AJ is leaving the WWE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

HOLY CRAP WHAT IF CESARO WITH HOGAN VS SWAGGER WITH ZEB? :mark:


----------



## Lord Stark

Atletichampiones said:


> This Paige is awful not impressed I expected far better, seems like she was overrated by people who have seen her before or was she nervous because it was here debut if that is the best she has got why would end the probably the best Divas title reign in years for some shit awful Diva like that AJ got buried bullshit !


1)Watch her match vs. Emma at Nxt Arrival before you call her awful
2)AJ was getting buried before this. She's been getting buried since the fall. I never seen a champion who had lost so many matches in between PPVs.


----------



## shutupchico

hogan is so crap


----------



## 20083

:hogan2 There's the man!


----------



## Vårmakos

KingLobos said:


> Had no idea Paige was European. Her voice turns me OFF.





cpuguy18 said:


> she's british dude


fpalm


----------



## cmccredden

lmao. String guy still sitting with no reaction!


----------



## fathergll

Rock316AE said:


> Where the fuck is Sting?




Front row sitting down


----------



## SpeedStick

World's Best said:


> Come on, AJ loses EVERY SINGLES MATCH in between PPVs. Was anyone legit surprised?
> 
> :dino


Every title holder loses every single matches in between PPVs.


----------



## Four Winds

Remember that time Paige showed up to congratulate AJ and definitely not compete? You know. That was the time she had her gear on. Remember? 

So simple yet so stupid. Wtf WWE?


----------



## theatb

Still shocked and happy Paige won!


----------



## Bushmaster

Washington Irving said:


> This is why the Diva's division is a joke. :lmao
> 
> Debut someone and they win straight out? If you want the division to be taken seriously, try putting effort into feuds and character. Not everybody watches Total Divas.


:lmao what does Total Divas have to do with this. Paige is legit, nothing wrong with her win. Didn't Gail Kim do the same thing and we know she is legit.


----------



## chineman33

Cesaro is gonna out pop Hogan. Just wait on it


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Total Package said:


> Guys, AJ botched the bump on the finisher, not Paige botching the move. She is awesome. Deserves this shot in the big leagues. Get over it.


If a normal Joe wins title on first day: OVERPUSH BULLSHIT FUCK THIS COMPANY

If IWC fav wins: Yah! Finally!


----------



## jcmmnx

Atletichampiones said:


> This Paige is awful not impressed I expected far better, seems like she was overrated by people who have seen her before or was she nervous because it was here debut if that is the best she has got why would end the probably the best Divas title reign in years for some shit awful Diva like that AJ got buried bullshit !


Yes you can tell everything from a wrestler in a 45 second match. Watch NXT arrival.


----------



## Bryan D.

Yap, it's official. Sting guy doesn't give a fuck about Hogan either.


----------



## Lok

BROTHER BROTHER BROTHER


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Joel said:


> Sure you did.
> 
> Sure.


I like how much you're clutching at straws.


----------



## gamegenie




----------



## Saddlerrad

Seriously, Sting is a troll isn't he?


----------



## l3urger

YAY PAIGE


----------



## Rock316AE

Hogan is money.


----------



## RetepAdam.

LET ME TELL YA SOMETHING BROTHER.

IT SURE IS GREAT TO BE BACK HERE AT THE JAMBA JUICE CENTER, DUDE!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Botchamania is running wild.


----------



## CJohn3:16

No Sting tonight. That is damn sure.


----------



## jayenomics

:cesaro2 is a pimp


----------



## AngryConsumer

Sign Guy is great.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Cesaro push


----------



## Bahgawdking

Ho-Ho-gan-ho-gan-gan-gnho-hona


----------



## Arthurgos

Atletichampiones said:


> This Paige is awful not impressed I expected far better, seems like she was overrated by people who have seen her before or was she nervous because it was here debut if that is the best she has got why would end the probably the best Divas title reign in years for some shit awful Diva like that AJ got buried bullshit !


Go watch the best Diva's match in years upon years on NXT's debut on the WWE Network when we saw Emma face Paige then you will realize how great both of them are. I hope she gets to show what she can do soon though i mean damn i do not want another Bray moment where people straight up hated him for the same reason.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

truelove said:


> doubt sting gives a fuck about hogan




He stopped selling Hogan back in 1998.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Are we getting Taker/Sting??


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Breaking News: Sting guy is still unimpressed, I'm almost convinced it Pyro


----------



## Hawkke

It only took 7 Days but Hulk finally remembered where he was!


----------



## Mainboy

@ImJustTrig: @WWE be handing shit out to the wrong people :lol


----------



## fathergll

cmccredden said:


> lmao. String guy still sitting with no reaction!





STRING!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Id LOL if Cesero out [pops hogan


----------



## legendfan97

Silverdome....


----------



## vRevolution

The sting guy in the front still doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Bad For Business

Play count the botch with Hogan's promo


----------



## Amber B

It raised the bar.
CALL THE COPS.


----------



## The Absolute

Dat Cesaro chant!


----------



## evilshade

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Paige is terrible. Shitty on the mic. looked completely lost and has the worst finisher ever.


She's young, it doesnt matter. She'll keep improving down the road. Could see her become the next Lita


----------



## 20083

I love this crowd!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues

cpuguy18 said:


> Why would someone do anal with a chick. At the point you might aswell be fucking a dude.


fpalm


----------



## truelove

Sting is taking a piss break


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAT CESARO CHANT.

:mark:


----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao


----------



## AlexMarth

Cesaro getting the biggest pop of the night


----------



## Lok

Cesaro! Cesaro! Cesaro!


----------



## PRODIGY




----------



## Black Jesus

Cheering for Barret, Paige, and Cesaro. Crowd is obviously 80% Euro


----------



## KingJohn

So that's what people were clamoring for? Never got the Paige hype, and still don't.


----------



## onlytoview

Jesus Christ Hulk Hogan shut up you bore


----------



## Stad

Cesaro over as fuck. Hopefully he still has the Real Americans theme.


----------



## watts63

SoupBro said:


> Didn't Gail Kim do the same thing and we know she is legit.


And she didn't do shit with it afterwards & got fired.


----------



## kieranwwe

Fake sting is stealing the show.


----------



## ZachS22

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Breaking News: Sting guy is still unimpressed, I'm almost convinced it Pyro


Wouldn't surprise me in the least


----------



## PraXitude

Kinda sad seeing Hulk age so much. Now I feel old.


----------



## ABrown

dat spray painted plastic look :jay


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Smiling at his "son" getting eliminated? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg

Silverdome, not Superdome. You're doing it wrong, Hulk. 8*D


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I like that Hulk HOgan just called Andre the Giant the Big Man upstairs. Does that mean Andre is God in WWE Cosmology?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Shocked Hogan didn't botch Cesaro's name.


----------



## 20083

What the hell is wrong with the Sting guy? Is he asleep? :lol


----------



## KingLobos

CESARO


----------



## VILLAIN

There was 31 people in the battle royale? shit didn't notice. lol


----------



## cpuguy18

KingJohn said:


> So that's what people were clamoring for? Never got the Paige hype, and still don't.


Watch Paige vs Emma at NXT arrival.


----------



## pagi

Where the fuck is String.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Legasee said:


> Damn that was quick.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is Swagger going to come out and break the trophy?


----------



## H

They're singing the theme :mark:


----------



## Dougwertz

All I want is Cesaro. No one else.


----------



## Lok

SING THAT THEME!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Fans singing Cesaro to the ring.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Oh man, Zeb is still managing him? WTF. Oh God, Jack is done. fpalm


----------



## Arthurgos

Black Jesus said:


> Cheering for Barret, Paige, and Cesaro. Crowd is obviously 80% Euro


Its also why its a great crowd .


----------



## hazuki

Are they singing with the theme?!


----------



## El Capitano

That jacket :lmao

Nice to see Cesaro getting some love


----------



## Black Jesus

Cesaro coming out to Swagger's jobber ass theme :vick


----------



## TrueUnderdog

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :lmao Jesus, what's wrong with you?
> 
> EDIT: Oh you're from Florida. Nevermind.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a FORMAL presentation ceremony. Relax.


I'm not being serious, would suck to see anybody with a broken Neck

but i'm a bit annoyed by Paige being over rated, she looks like a disney character


----------



## Y2-Jerk

singing the theme!


----------



## Total Package

Arthurgos said:


> Go watch the best Diva's match in years upon years on NXT's debut on the WWE Network when we saw Emma face Paige then you will realize how great both of them are. I hope she gets to show what she can do soon though i mean damn i do not want another Bray moment where people straight up hated him for the same reason.


That Emma/Paige match was amazing. She had a great match vs Nattie too. Those that are hating on her for doing nothing wrong (AJ botched the bump on her finisher) have obviously never watched NXT.


----------



## MECCA1

Cesaro Jericho??? Raw is Cesaro???


----------



## J-Coke

They're singing to the theme, love it!


----------



## -XERO-

:lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Crowd singing Real American's theme :lol


----------



## RE: Wrestling

Dooo.. doo do doo doo. doo doo


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

DAT JACKET. Did he borrow it from Jericho?


----------



## Chrome

The crowd is singing this song too. :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

They're humming his song. Fuck Fandongoing.


----------



## watts63

Zeb ain't letting go of that meal ticket.


----------



## RetepAdam.

LET'S HEAR IT FOR SUB-ZERO!


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Love this crowd


----------



## ironcladd1

I hope Cesaro keeps the "We the People" gimmick.


----------



## HoHo

Super...super..super Swiss Superman Cesaro.


----------



## Mikestarko

Haha they're humming Cesaro's song.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

:agree:


----------



## Gretchen

They're signing his theme :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:cesaro​


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao 

No Mediocre Swagger fucking up the segment

:banderas


----------



## rakija

Damn. Where does Swagger go now?


----------



## Killmonger

Is that Michael Jackson's Billie Jean jacket?


----------



## Born of Osiris

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO SWAGGER? 

YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT CESARO KEEPS THE THEME AND ZEB?!


----------



## Flawless Victory

Cesaro in that Michael Jackson jacket :lmao


----------



## gamegenie




----------



## Shepard

Oh good, he kept that theme. That theme owns.


----------



## ABrown

Cesaro digging through Christian's old stuff.

those sequins LOL


----------



## Bryan D.

Sing doesn't give a flying fuck.


----------



## TromaDogg

Cesaro needs his old theme back.


----------



## Kazz

The crowd is Cesaroing!


----------



## Saved_masses

dat jacket


----------



## x096

Sting to run in and attack hogan for killing WCW then runs off looking for vince


----------



## 20083

Man, I love the Real Americans' theme!


----------



## KingLobos

lol Congratulations brother


----------



## Captain Edd

And then Hogan just leaves? :lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Cesaro face turn incoming.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Jack Thwagger said:


> Oh man, Zeb is still managing him? WTF. Oh God, Jack is done. fpalm


I think he's about to drop Zeb.


----------



## Jotunheim

the fuck was that by hulk hogan? "congratulations" and bye?


----------



## Striketeam

LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING JACK, MY DUDE STING MON IS HERE AND WERE HERE TO MAKE AN *IMPACT*


----------



## Lok

Zeb getting that HEAT!


----------



## The Absolute

It's obvious. Cesaro is breaking up with Zeb and getting a push.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I have a feeling this is going to be Cesaro's year. Even if the WWE doesn't book him well, I imagine he's going to get over big like Bryan did.


----------



## AlexMarth

Come on punch him


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

Zeb Colter is gonna get his shit rocked. Never understood how a foreigner was in the RA.


----------



## Con27

A Zeb Coulter guy


----------



## Bahgawdking

Zeb is gonna get worked over harder than a liberal on the O`reilly factor


----------



## legendfan97

Here comes that turn.


----------



## pagi

Bryan D. said:


> Sing doesn't give a flying fuck.


String*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PAUL HEYMAN GUY CESARO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## cmiller4642

OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK


----------



## Phillies3:16

:mark


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm a Zeb Colter guy


----------



## Y2-Jerk

A Zeb Colter guy? I approve.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

OMG OMG OMGOGMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOGMOGMOGMOGMG


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown

FUCKING YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyer

Wow!!!!


----------



## Maveo

HEYMAN


----------



## jcmmnx

Holy shit new main eventer


----------



## Stad

:lmao YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Prayer Police

I'd wear a "I'm a Zeb Coulter guy" t-shirt.

Paul Heyman!!!!!


----------



## Joel

OH MY FUCKING GOD :mark:


----------



## rakija

YES!!!!!!


----------



## WWE

what


----------



## Total Package

MOAR HEYMAN!


----------



## BarneyArmy

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WHAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Holy. Fucking. Shit


----------



## The One Man Gang

WHAAAAAAT :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns

PAUL HEYMAN MANAGING EVERYONE


----------



## ironcladd1

Oh shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Hogan putting over Cesaro brought a tear to my eye.

OH FUCK, CESARO'S A HEYMAN GUY! :mark:


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

YESSSS HAHAHA


----------



## Benzel

Hahaha YES.


----------



## cmccredden

YYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman

HOLY FUCK YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

SWEEEEEEERVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE


----------



## KingLobos

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083

ABrown said:


> Cesaro digging through Christian's old stuff.
> 
> those sequins LOL


:lmao


----------



## FlashPhotographer

dat vince strut by heyman


----------



## Dougwertz

OH MY FUCKING GOD PAUL HEYMAN GUY


----------



## El Capitano

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES :mark: :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Cesaro + Heyman? Sounds great!

But isn't he gonna turn face?


----------



## un_pretti_er

:CLAP:


----------



## xD7oom

:mark:


----------



## Mikecala98

Oh fuckin fuck!


----------



## autechrex

cpuguy18 said:


> Why would someone do anal with a chick. At the point you might aswell be fucking a dude.


Are you 12?


----------



## Clique

HOLY SHIT


----------



## xdryza

Damn! DAT SWERVE.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK


----------



## hazuki

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Bad For Business

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Borias

Bah gawd!


----------



## birthday_massacre

YES YES YES I called this too lol

Paul Heyman guy and him breaking the trophy ha


----------



## jds49ers

OMFG YES YES YES


----------



## H

Now they cheer Heyman :lmao :lmao


----------



## Resist

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## markdeez33

Yes! Cesaro & Heyman!


----------



## Screwball

Are you fucking serious?


----------



## truelove

this raw just got even better omfg


----------



## King Gimp

FUCKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hng13

holy fuck!!! Cesaro and Heyman!!!!!


----------



## VILLAIN

HHOLY FUCK


----------



## O Fenômeno




----------



## PacoAwesome

SWEEEEEERVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## #Mark

:yes


----------



## Lydeck

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

SO CESARO TRADES ONE HEEL MANAGER FOR ANOTHER?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :mark: CEASRO A HEYMAN GUY!!! :banderas


----------



## Velvet onion

ooooooooooommmmmmmmmmgggggggggggggggg


----------



## Bushmaster

:lel


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

MARKING. THE FUCK. OUT.


----------



## Redzero

OMG


----------



## Omega Creed

fk yes!!! :mark:


----------



## watts63

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Superhippy

FUCK YES


----------



## T-Viper

Why do they still show stills from the previous night's PPVs like it's 1995 and they're trying to get you to order the repeat on Tuesday?


----------



## King-of-the-World

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!!! HEYMAN GUY!


----------



## Kratosx23

DA SWERVEZ!


----------



## Dr. Jones

Oh boy. Here comes the forum crash


----------



## hou713

This is one hell of a night :banderas


----------



## theatb

HOLY SHIT! I knew it!! Cesaro + Heyman = gold


----------



## MECCA1

HOW IS HEYMAN GONNA BE TOP HEEL AND TOP FACE AT THE SAME TIME!?!?!?!?!? WTFFF *explodes


----------



## Alex DeLarge

CESARO AND HEYMAN?! :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

PAUL HEYMAN GUY

OH FUCK YES

and im no paul heyman fan

:mark:


----------



## TJC93

BIG THINGS FOR CESARO


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Holy Shit


----------



## #1Peep4ever

omg this keeps on getting better and better


----------



## TNPunk

Thank you for not turning Cesaro face!


----------



## Shadowcran

the fuck? Damn, that's brilliant


----------



## Arcade

DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWK90

Holy fucking shit!


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Lok

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## KakeRock

Holy shit!


----------



## TJQ

OH MY FUCKING GOD HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK


----------



## Shepard

HOLY YES


----------



## Xapury

What the shit :lmao


----------



## evilshade

KingJohn said:


> So that's what people were clamoring for? Never got the Paige hype, and still don't.


Whoever wrote her dialogues needs to be fired, shouldve made it like Cenas Ruthless Aggression debut vs kurt angle


----------



## Captain Edd

Oh fuck yeah :banderas


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Hahahahaha heel to heel manager?


----------



## -XERO-

:clap


----------



## Arca9

This fucking Raw... I'm going to have a heart attack!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK

OH MY GOD :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16

:mark:


----------



## Burzo

I THINK I JUST DIED!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

HEYMANS NEW HEYMAN GUY!!


----------



## Killmonger

Washington Irving said:


> Cesaro face turn incoming.


Nope.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

WHAT?!!!


----------



## ColtofPersonality

YEAH! New Paul Heyman guy! Cesaro!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Daiko

FUCKING HEYMAN!!! FUCKING CESARO!!!!!

AHHHHHHH :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Absolute

DAT FUCKING SWERVE!!


----------



## HoHo

HEYMAN STOLE CESARO!!! Cesaro WWE Champion imagine Cesaro and Lesnar together!


----------



## Emotion Blur

So is Cesaro a heel or face now? :lmao


----------



## Gretchen

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Atletichampiones

Arthurgos said:


> Go watch the best Diva's match in years upon years on NXT's debut on the WWE Network when we saw Emma face Paige then you will realize how great both of them are. I hope she gets to show what she can do soon though i mean damn i do not want another Bray moment where people straight up hated him for the same reason.


Will do just did not look impressive to me tonight, no way she should be beating someone as good as AJ who for me is the best Diva of all time on here debut. That is awful booking probably one of the worst decisions ever with that I am off to bad ! #furious


----------



## Your_Solution

WOW


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Oh shit!


----------



## Arthurgos

OH SHIT!


----------



## Amber B

WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING TO ME TONIGHT?!

I can't take it,. Fuck.


----------



## GCA-FF

:mark. Omfg!!!


----------



## iKingAces

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Leather Rebel

OH MY GOD!


----------



## squeelbitch

fuck yeah!


----------



## AlexMarth

HAHAHAHA HEYMAN this IS Cesaro's year

but they need to learn to cut a damn promo he won't be there forever


----------



## finalnight

Way to kill his face turn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Four Winds

Haha @Zeb Coulter guy... Ha...ha. This is amazing.


----------



## LigerJ81

He Got an UPGRADE


----------



## PGSucks

WHAT


----------



## Shepard

THIS IS EVERYTHING I WANTED AND MORE


----------



## Tony

"King of Swing" has a nice ring to it. Heyman's a God.


----------



## PRODIGY

Heyman managing Cesaro :banderas


----------



## Buckley

THIS IS AMAZING FUCK YES


----------



## J-Coke

This is Legendary!!!!!!


----------



## Night_Vercetti

HOLY FUCK!I CALLED IT! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## syxxpac

WOWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## HBtaKer

Cesaro is a Paul Heyman guy!!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!! YES!!!


----------



## TromaDogg

'I'm a Heyman guy!'

:lol


----------



## Con27

Oh fuck yes Cesaro with Heyman this is gonna be great


----------



## Hawkke

Swerve! And now they are Yessing Heyman after just booing him like the guy who steals candy from babies :lol


----------



## HavokTheGiant

Dat cesaro push


----------



## ABrown

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

Stealing Stevie Richards' gimmick wtf?


----------



## Griever11

Oh my god, Cesaro is the new Heyman guy! This is fucking amazing


----------



## Jotunheim

Paul Heyman guy !!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

HAHAHA HUGE SWERVE


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

PAUL HEYMAN GUY!?!? WHAT??? Face turn for Thwagger coming.


----------



## Filthy Casual

Well that takes care of any worry over Cesaros mic skills


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Rybaxel is going to The Real Americans!


----------



## BrendenPlayz

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

what i thought he was going to be a face.


----------



## The One Man Gang

King of Swing :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Hahhahahahahah fuckin gold!


----------



## SUPER HANS

AMAZING


----------



## El Capitano

Heyman Zeb interaction :mark:


----------



## Montel V. Porter

Marking. Out.


----------



## Bahgawdking

OH MOTHERFUCKER! yes! Zeb got locked up and sent home like a mexican in arizona


----------



## gamegenie

Yes! Yes! YES!


Cesaro, Lesnar, D. Bryan!!!!!!



are Paul Heyman guys!


----------



## Total Package

Heyman calling someone else grandpa. :lol


----------



## onlytoview

Fantastic choice


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Suppose Heyman needs someone to manage now that Lesnar will be home for a few months


----------



## un_pretti_er

Heyman vs Colter? amazing.


----------



## jayenomics

:cesaro :heyman4


I fuckin love it.


----------



## RetepAdam.

FUCKING

HUGE.

That may have just made Cesaro's career.


----------



## World's Best

What the fuck? Heyman buries the living shit out of this crowd, now they're backing him?

:moyes1

Stupid.


----------



## 20083

WHAAAAT


----------



## TKOK

:cesaro :heyman4 :mark:


----------



## kariverson

Insane!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

I was hoping Cesaro would be the Heyman guy when it was revealed to be Axel, now it has come to fruition :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Heyman burying Cole and Lawler again :lmao


----------



## rakija

Bask in the push, Cesaro! This is great for him


----------



## Born of Osiris

THIS IS GREAT,


----------



## T-Viper

HUGE! Having Heyman on TV every week is brilliant.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Heyman GOATing it up again.


----------



## dan the marino

Thank god, I don't think Cesaro will be able to swim by himself. Guy really does need a mouthpiece.


----------



## Fissiks

king of swing


----------



## hng13

King of Swing is automatically over with the crowd.


----------



## KingLobos

KING OF SWING


----------



## VILLAIN

Is Cesaro a face or heel? what the hell lol


----------



## Stad

PYRO CALLED IT :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!! CESARO IS THE NEW PAUL HEYMAN GUY!!!!! BAH GAWD!!!...I JUST CAME!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reaper

Reading this thread makes me wonder why some of you even are wrestling fans when you dislike so much more about it than you like. If you're not enjoying it ... It's like drinking poison  

Anyways, it's been a pretty good show thus far only based on what I've read

Can't wait to watch it when the links become available.


----------



## xdryza

LOL at Swagger's irrelevant ass showing up.


----------



## WWE

Swagger :banderas


----------



## Xapury

Love how he takes every chance to bury cole and king :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

YES SWAGGER FUCK YES


----------



## Omega Creed

King of Swing King of Swing :mark: :mark:


----------



## HBtaKer

I hopped down to the pub for a minute and missed RVD and Paige, but Cesaro as Heyman guy is awesome!!!!!


----------



## -XERO-

*DAMN!*


----------



## MillionDollarProns

ANDRE NO


----------



## CGS

:heyman this is amazing


----------



## barnesk9

Who called Swagger breaking the trophy?


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Jack Thwagger must be having an orgasm right now.


----------



## Billy Kidman

My fuck this is good.


----------



## AnalBleeding

brock time


----------



## El Capitano

Kick his ass Cesaro


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Is Swagger supposed to be face here? :lmao


----------



## l3urger

THIS RAW IS SO GREAT.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

KING OF SWING


----------



## finalnight

AWWW HELL NA!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jotunheim

Heel vs heel/face while being a heel? :mark:!!!


----------



## Palahniuk

Bret did it better.


----------



## ironcladd1

RIP trophy


----------



## Dougwertz

That's just plain disrespectful. I mean there has to be a heel. But come on man.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Cenas dad is a fuckin pussy!


----------



## Black Jesus

So Cesaro is a face.......being managed by a heel........working as a face against Swagger.......against another heel manager.....WUT


----------



## bjnelson19705

This is awesome.


----------



## 20083

:lmao Crowd is cheering Heyman after everything Heyman said earlier?


----------



## AlexMarth

Wasn't Heyman = Heel how is this going to work


----------



## CharliePrince

FUCK HIM UP CESARO

FUCK HIM UP


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

shades of BRet HArt/Bad News Brown right there!


----------



## Borias

Poor trophy


----------



## markdeez33

HAHA this shit is awesome forreal


----------



## gamegenie

That trophy was a fake. The one he won at WrestleMania XXX could barely be picked up.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Oh shit Antonio and Heyman awesome.


----------



## Born of Osiris

HOLY FUCK SWAGGER WHYYYY


----------



## evilshade

Cesario joins the Dark side


----------



## TJQ

Pls let b0rk come out and obliterate swagger.


----------



## Domenico

Really, they're going to commercials?


----------



## TJC93

Well there's goes the heat from the streak ending


----------



## The Absolute

Cesaro and Swagger at Extreme Rules. And hopefully that will be the last time they feud.


----------



## Bahgawdking

BY gawd! he broke that GOLDEN TROPHY like is was PLASTIC


----------



## rakija

Ngl, im marking over Zeb & Swagger vs Paul & Cesaro


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm drowning in saliva right now


----------



## #1Peep4ever

I am so happy that I stayed up for this


----------



## Bushmaster

Hope Cesaro uppercuts Swaggers head off :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WWE is showing out with RAW tonight!!!!!!!!!

I GOT DEM TEARS IN MY M'FN EYES SON!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

R.I.P. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal Trophy

2014-2014

You will be missed, BROTHER


----------



## KingLobos

LOL Andre the Giant buried


----------



## Lariat From Hell

_*HOLY CRAP!!!*_

:cesaro + :heyman3 = :ex:​


----------



## Jerichoholic274

apart from the aj/paige bullshit, this RAW has been the best I've seen in years. If they did this sort of thing every week there would never be any complaints.


----------



## Nuski

I think Cesaro is offically taking Punk's spot soon.


----------



## almostfamous

KING OF SWING! Cesaro kicks ass.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Does this mean lesnar vs Cesaro sometime down the road?


----------



## HoHo

If WWE doesn't have a tag match with Cesaro and Lesnar one time I'll rage!


----------



## Kratosx23

Cesaro should be glad he's still a heel, he can't speak at all. He needs Heyman.


----------



## KakeRock

Commercials? Now? Why not!


----------



## Lok

:lol


----------



## Stad

barnesk9 said:


> Who called Swagger breaking the trophy?


Pyro lol


----------



## Frico

I haven't been this happy with a RAW in fucking MONTHS.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

This is how you set up a midcard feud, fuck yes looking forward to their future match at a ppv.


----------



## kokepepsi

Please
Brock as WWE champ
Cesaro as US/IC champ

and then have them face eachother for all the straps

BOOK IT


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Black Jesus said:


> So Cesaro is a face.......being managed by a heel........working as a face against Swagger.......against another heel manager.....WUT




Somehow, we shall make sense of this all!


----------



## CGS

Total divas :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

HOLY SHIT HEYMAN AND COLTER PROMOS :mark:


----------



## Hawkke

Well, it was painfully obvious that trophy was going to bite it sooner or later. :lol

So let me get this straight, Cesaro takes something of a face turn, and joins in the stable with the *currently till he quits again* most hated man in the company?
#realityera!


----------



## Superhippy

Holy Shit that means eventually we will get LESNAR VS CESARO.


----------



## cmccredden

What a fucking raw!! and no shield so far. I swear if they set up a evolution vs shield fued during the bryan/hhh match my heart my stop from marking out so hard.


----------



## Griever11

I was just thinking are going to see a feud between the Heyman and Zeb? I can definitely see them going somewhere with this idea


----------



## Sarcasm1

This raw omg


----------



## Bryan D.

Lesnar & Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Brandough

CESARO STILL GON BE A FLOP THO REMEMBER THIS COMMENT 
REMEMBER 
REMEMBER 
REMEMBER 
REMEMBER 
REMEMBER 
:troll


----------



## dan the marino

Gary Busey is still a very scary guy.


----------



## H

Honestly have no idea who is face or heel. But this pretty much confirms that Brock is gone for a while, and is their way of keeping Heyman on TV. 

So wonderful though :banderas


----------



## harlemheat

WWE getting all the commercials out the way :cmpunk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27

Lol didn't Hogan say this trophy was gonna be a yearly thing


----------



## Rockstar

Not sure if Cesaro is supposed to be a face or heel. Seems like a face but you can't be a face with Paul Heyman as a manager, not after Wrestlemania.


----------



## robby.ag0ny

I didn't see that coming. Year of Paul may be a real thing


----------



## NewJack's Shank

I can almost pin point the exact moment that Swagger marks night went from bad to fuckin terrible


----------



## GothicBohemian

Cesaro is being paired with Heyman? That seals it then, he's getting his deserved push. Good stuff. 

Would be nice if something good comes Swagger's way out of it, sort of him dragged along to a better spot via a bit of feuding between the two.


----------



## #Mark

Brock/Cesaro is inevitable and it is going to be amazing.


----------



## wwffans123

Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro v


----------



## Omega_VIK

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Vårmakos

Cesaro looked genuinely saddened that Swagger destroyed the trophy.


----------



## 20083

So Heyman is a face with Cesaro and a heel with Brock?


----------



## Bahgawdking

BY gawd! he broke that GOLDEN TROPHY like is was PLASTIC

Vince is killing all the awesome shit with commercials. HE cant stand it that Heyman is so over.


----------



## Redzero

Why the fuck they go to commercialMania with Cesaro THERE


----------



## Gretchen

If only they tried to make every Raw this good.


----------



## Fissiks

Paul Heyman vs Zeb Coulter

book it Vince


----------



## Total Package

Greatest Raw in decades. Paige, Heyman, Bryan. Thank you.


----------



## jcmmnx

Imagine a Cesaro/Lesnar team, most bad ass group ever.


----------



## bjnelson19705

I see Cesaro/Lesnar feud coming.


----------



## MEMS

OMG please give us a Cesaro-Bryan feud for the summer


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jayenomics

The IWC is broken...Now it's all FUCK BRYAN! SUCH BORING!


CESAROOOOOO FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Choke2Death

Guwop said:


> I think Cesaro is offically taking Punk's spot soon.


Good, because he's so much better.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Cesaro NEEDS to be a face, the crowd love him. I was damn sure they were going in that direction but pairing him up with the guy that helped end Undertakers streak? I just don't know. I do like the pair up though, Heyman will surely make Cesaro world champion eventually.


----------



## 20083

Tonight is the night of Daniel Bryan and Paul Heyman! :yes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Rybaxel to The Real Americans?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

OH MY GOD!

Heyman/Colter promo battles will be epic! I may have to hold off on taking a break from WWE, at least until this feud is over. Plus Barrett is back wrestling and is off to a good start, and Wyatt they are still keeping strong, so I think I can stick around for awhile.


----------



## CookiePuss

Wow, what a crowd full of hypocrites lol...cheering for Heyman when they were just booing him for bragging about breaking the streak. Make your damn minds up.


----------



## jacobdaniel

So basically Heyman will be heel when he's with Lesnar and a babyface when he's with Cesaro. Well if there was ever anyone who could do such a thing, it would be Paul Heyman.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

King of Swing has to be up there with the greatest nicknames ever!


----------



## FlashPhotographer

no faces or heels. #realityera. am i doing it right?


----------



## connormurphy13

How is Heyman (heel) teaming with Cesaro (face)?


----------



## A$AP

jayenomics said:


> The IWC is broken...Now it's all FUCK BRYAN! SUCH BORING!
> 
> 
> CESAROOOOOO FAP FAP FAP


You can still visit Punk working at your local deli. Calm down.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Cesaro/Lesnar Wrestlemania 31


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I can almost pin point the exact moment that Swagger marks night went from bad to fuckin terrible


Bad? Hell no, this is awesome! Swagger's keeping his gimmick and his manager, I'm fine with this.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Paul Heyman is so GOAT that he's face AND heel at the same time :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry

We're not even at the main event yet and this is already one of the best Raws in a long long time for me. Every segment has been brilliant.


----------



## Total Package

Midnight Rocker said:


> So Heyman is a face with Cesaro and a heel with Brock?


He's a heel with both. This crowd is just that awesome.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Funny that the crowd hated Heyman when he was with Lesnar now they love him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Heyman one of the only guys who can get their ass booed loud and then cheered all in the same night. Hope this turns out better than when Axel was a Heyman guy, but with this talent it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Prayer Police

I'm confused. He ditched a heel manager for an even heel-ier manager?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Jack Thwagger said:


> HOLY SHIT HEYMAN AND COLTER PROMOS :mark:


----------



## robby.ag0ny

I actually felt bad about the trophy just from Cesaro's reaction


----------



## AnalBleeding

lol @ people thinking lesnar gonna fued with cesaro.

Lesnar is gonna go after the belt. hes gonna be the one to take the belt from daniel bryan


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I'm still bowing in front of my laptop :faint:
ALL HAIL KING HEYMAN!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™




----------



## Joel

Cesaro/Heyman is a weird combination, tbh. He probably ends up just having Brock maul Cesaro eventually. Brock/Cesaro could be awesome though.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I like how much you're clutching at straws.


Yeah man. Carry on *thumbs up*


----------



## Phillies3:16

This raw has been so good. I'm bummed at no sting but still a great show. It's gonna suck in a month when it's back to normal meh-ness.


----------



## kariverson

No one called Cesaro and Heyman. Absolutely NO ONE.


----------



## TNPunk

Dougwertz said:


> That's just plain disrespectful. I mean there has to be a heel. But come on man.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Now if every Raw was at least comparable to this one


----------



## dan the marino

Guess Brock really is going to leave, probably until Wrestlemania.

Boy, breaking that Streak... yeah. Sure looks like it'll be worth it. :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre

OMG we are getting a match!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Jack Thwagger said:


> HOLY SHIT HEYMAN AND COLTER PROMOS :mark:



FUCKING EXACTLY :mark: :mark:

HAVENT BEEN THIS EXCITED FOR A MIDCARD FUED IN YEARS.


----------



## Borias

I wonder if they will end this happy show by letting HHH bury Bryan.


----------



## Bad For Business

I'd say Paul is working as a tweener now, unless Cesaro is staying heel.


----------



## KingLobos

This booking is Russo-esque.......AND I LOVE IT


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Imagine the promos between Paul Heyman and Zeb Colter


----------



## ironcladd1

Prayer Police said:


> I'm confused. He ditched a heel manager for an even heel-ier manager?


It's the Reality Era.


----------



## Stad

:lmao Heyman holding Andre


----------



## Dougwertz

Daniel Bryan and Paul heyman are solidified legends tonight


----------



## watts63

Cesaro should be away from Lesnar at all times until they eventually fight.


----------



## Total Package

Heyman with the Andre statue. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Edgehead41190

jayenomics said:


> The IWC is broken...Now it's all FUCK BRYAN! SUCH BORING!
> 
> 
> CESAROOOOOO FAP FAP FAP


At it's finest sadly. Smh


----------



## bjnelson19705

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


:lmao I miss this show.


----------



## DoubtGin

lol a match


----------



## 20083

Heyman and Cesaro seem like a great pairing but I don't know - I wish Cesaro was just a ass-kicking baby face with no mouthpiece or no need to even talk much!


----------



## Lok

Still singing that theme!


----------



## wwffans123

Cesaro will get better career than Bryan one day.


----------



## PacoAwesome

King of Swing muthafuckahs!


----------



## deepelemblues

looks like we're gonna have a long run-over tonight... YES


----------



## ABrown

jayenomics said:


> The IWC is broken...Now it's all FUCK BRYAN! SUCH BORING!
> 
> 
> CESAROOOOOO FAP FAP FAP


the hell are you talking about? :rock5

NO ONE has said that. LOL at you thinking they can't mark for more than one person


----------



## criipsii

SideTableDrawer said:


> Funny that the crowd hated Heyman when he was with Lesnar now they love him.


I think that's why this might just work


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Oh, now Swagger will be buried.


----------



## World's Best

In a years time Cesaro will be jobbing with a dancing gimmick. Mark my words. "king of swing" is just a prelude.


----------



## Gretchen

smh @ those of you having to bash Punk in celebrating the current talent. Lay off. And this is coming form someone who is excited and fully supportive of most of the guys the majority of the IWC wants pushed ATM.


----------



## Bushmaster

Love how the crowd sings or hums Cesaro's theme


----------



## VRsick

Gonna be a quick HHH vs bryan match


----------



## CJohn3:16

They are already fighting? Lol.


----------



## Joseph92

Heyman clutching the broken trophy :lmao


----------



## Ledg

WM 31 - Lesnar vs Cesaro instead of Reigns for the title. :mark


----------



## HoHo

Swagger made the mistake in pissing off Cesaro time to go to the injured list!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Wait...they're having this match now instead of at a ppv? wtf?


----------



## Bad For Business

Y2-Jerk said:


> Heyman one of the only guys who can get their ass booed loud and then cheered all in the same night. Hope this turns out better than when Axel was a Heyman guy, but with this talent it shouldn't be an issue.


Cesaro is already over, Axel wasn't, so it should go much better


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


>


Kayfabe is alive and well


----------



## RAW360

Heyman really is the GOAT.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

So definitely no Taker tonight it seems, Orton/Batista/Shield to ensue in main event fuckery?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Front row Sting...your thoughts?


----------



## PRODIGY

Prayer Police said:


> I'm confused. He ditched a heel manager for an even heel-ier manager?


No! He ditched a good manager for a great manager.


----------



## zonetrooper5

KingLobos said:


> This booking is Russo-esque.......AND I LOVE IT


The GOAT is back baby :russo

Manager on a pole match anyone?


----------



## hou713

The answer to this question is that Vince McMahon said there are no more faces or heels, and based on booking like this, and the way crowd reactions are these days, he's almost right.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

Weird having Heyman manage a face


----------



## Gezim

No shield?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crap, they're doing Cesaro/Swaggrr already. Please tell me they'll still continue the feud thru Extreme Rules and we can see Heyman and Colter rip into each other on mic.


----------



## KansasCity14

To hell with this Raw. I was happy about Cesaro but Sting. I may be being annoying but just wanted STING.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

HELLA IMPRESSED, SWAGGER'S LASTING WAYYYY LONGER THAN I EXPECTED LOL


----------



## SP103

Winner gets the theme song.


----------



## Night_Vercetti

Jack Swagger vs Cesaro outta nowhere! :rko2


----------



## bjnelson19705

LOL Heyman holding a footless trophy


----------



## Omega_VIK

:lol Heyman holding that broken statue


----------



## Captain Edd

zonetrooper5 said:


> The GOAT is back baby :russo
> 
> Manager on a pole match anyone?


I'd die if they actually put Heyman on a pole :lol


----------



## Dougwertz

Sting really doesn't like the show.


----------



## MM10

AngryConsumer said:


> Front row Sting...your thoughts?


Most dedicated son of a bitch I have ever seen.


----------



## gamegenie




----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Heyman holding Andre is hilariously awesome.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Cesaro should keep the real americans theme


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bahgawdking

AngryConsumer said:


> Front row Sting...your thoughts?


i think he needs to get in the ring during the main event just to throw everyone off for an entire week.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is the reality era boys. We got dem BLURRED LINES!


----------



## TrueUnderdog

AngryConsumer said:


> Front row Sting...your thoughts?


Do they have metal detectors at these shows? imagine this guy dressed as sting standing up and pullin an Uzi during the main event


----------



## ABrown

Y2-Jerk said:


> Wait...they're having this match now instead of at a ppv? wtf?


pretty stupid seeing as there limited in where they go with Cesaro after this feud


----------



## Venus Gospel

What a great Raw.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Anyone else find it funny heyman is holding Andre the Gaint?


----------



## KO Bossy

When you feel your bones a shakin, 
And your temperature is risen, 
And the groove begins to move you, 
It's the King of Swing.... 
'King of Swing' 
When you see those fires' burnin, 
And your fever is a risin 
An the drums begin a poundin 
It's the King of Swing... 
'King of Swing' 
'King of Swing' 
'King of Swing'

By Big Bad Voodoo Daddy (one of my favorite bands)


----------



## cmiller4642

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


>












:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Total Package

This pretty much affirms Cesaro as a heel for the future.


----------



## Brandough

World's Best said:


> In a years time Cesaro will be jobbing with a dancing gimmick. Mark my words. "king of swing" is just a prelude.




REMEMBER THIS COMMENT TOO!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

WE THE PEOPLE CHANT FUCK YES


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Z. Kusano said:


> Kayfabe is alive and well


Dang, the Stinger looks very young. It must be from all the elite training and strict diets the E' provides, eh?


----------



## ToddTheBod

I really hope Cesaro didn't suffer a concussion on that shitty top rope belly to belly from Swagger.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

AngryConsumer said:


> Front row Sting...your thoughts?


"What the fuck I thought I was at Nitro, that LsD was strong"


----------



## BarneyArmy

Please have Taker/Sting for a GOAT raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

AngryConsumer said:


> Front row Sting...your thoughts?


Front Row Sting: " -______- "


----------



## Y2-Jerk

when they chant "we the people" who are they cheering for :hmm:


----------



## Robbyfude

Hopefully Swagger gets a upper midcard push along the way.


----------



## rakija

Since The Shield havent been shown yet, i wonder if theyll interfere with DB v. HHH


----------



## Gretchen

Ham and Egger said:


> This is the reality era boys. We got dem BLURRED LINES!


Yep. Cesaro is a legitimate tweener.


----------



## evilshade

Sting guy looks pretty bummed out, probably came to see Sting


----------



## [email protected]

SO much for Sting. Sadness


----------



## 20083

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## World's Best

I feel kinda bad for Sting guy. He came to see Sting but it's already quarter to 10. Stranger things have happened but I doubt he'll show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Legasee said:


> No! He ditched a good manager for a great manager.


Plus it makes more sense. Cesero is the pro typical Heyman guy, and Swagger is better with Zeb.


----------



## jackbhoy

Main event is going to be 5 minutes?


----------



## KuritaDavion

hou713 said:


> The answer to this question is that Vince McMahon said there are no more faces or heels, and based on booking like this, and the way crowd reactions are these days, he's almost right.


HHH is still a heel, DB is still a face. You'll get the mixed reaction for guys like Cena and Bray but for the most part the general dynamics still hold up, and I wouldn't take this crowd's reaction as gospel for everyone.


----------



## ShaWWE

bjnelson19705 said:


> Just glad it wasn't one of the Bellas, Naomi or that bitch Cameron.



Out of them, I'd say Naomi would eventually deserve to hold it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

:mark: I love Swagger, win or lose man this is better than I thought.


----------



## The Absolute

Dat superplex though.


----------



## Emotion Blur

TNAwesomeness said:


> Anyone else find it funny heyman is holding Andre the Gaint?


If he brings it to Cesaro's next match, you could officially say that Paul Heyman carried Andre the Giant to a great match.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Winner of this match should get the right to use the Patriot theme song and "We the people" catchphrase.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Fuck yes!!!


----------



## Lok

Over the rope super plex!


----------



## Bahgawdking

Ham and Egger said:


> This is the reality era boys. We got dem BLURRED LINES!


Kind of like an old era i used to watch in the 90`s


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fucking beast!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

DAT POWER!!!


----------



## ABrown

cmiller4642 said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

TrueUnderdog said:


> Do they have metal detectors at these shows? imagine this guy dressed as sting standing up and pullin an Uzi during the main event


LMFAO! This shiet ain't funny, but.......I couldn't help it.

[email protected] AND YOU!!! :


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Can it be? Swagger is actually looking good and not buried? There is hope for him yet.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I'm so fuckig happy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Joel said:


> Yeah man. Carry on *thumbs up*


No problem.


----------



## Chrome

C'mon we gotta see the Swing. :mark:


----------



## -XERO-

*PATIENCE!*


----------



## Phillies3:16

"Well we gave them Wyatt's going over, Paige winning the divas title, we gave them Cesaro and Heyman together, surely they won't be mad when I beat Daniel Bryan" :hhh2 :trips2


----------



## 20083

World's Best said:


> I feel kinda bad for Sting guy. He came to see Sting but it's already quarter to 10. Stranger things have happened but I doubt he'll show.


Yeah, I agree. Poor guy probably told himself he'll jump up and celebrate only when the Stinger shows up :lol


----------



## Omega Creed

whoa. what a superplex


----------



## rakija

I really want to see a feud between Cesaro and Big E


----------



## mjames74

Heyman holding that statue reminds me of him holding the urn not too long ago.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Heyman now manages two freaks of nature...oh lawd. :cesaro :lelbrock


----------



## Jesus_Hong

I wish someone would hold up a "black ref" sign. They were great


----------



## Unorthodox

I swear down that sting guy is mentally ill and is gonna murder people after the show.


----------



## HBtaKer

Cesaro is awesome.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

jackbhoy said:


> Main event is going to be 5 minutes?



I think were going into overtime tonight.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

PUSSY


----------



## Dougwertz

Pussy chants lol


----------



## autechrex

hohan to come out and throw him in the ring


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Fucking love Cesaro.


----------



## birthday_massacre

saving it for the PPV.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

So DB and HHH are getting 2 minutes?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Crowd chanting "Pussy" :lmao


----------



## Total Package

ShaWWE said:


> Out of them, I'd say Naomi would eventually deserve to hold it.


Maybe eventually. Paige deserves it now out of the whole roster. She's a great talent. Go watch her NXT matches. You'll agree.


----------



## Stad

Nice. Feud continues.


----------



## markdeez33

Pussy!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Saving it for ER I guess.

but still :mark:


----------



## gamegenie

Swaggers a pussy, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

YES THEIR FEUD IS ACTUALLY GONNA BE A THING


----------



## bjnelson19705

New stars are born. For a change.


----------



## CharliePrince

P U S S Y chants!!!

lol


----------



## Bahgawdking

wow really? Paul Heyman REALLY does have a heel and a face client. this is NUTS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pussy chants, lol.


----------



## rakija

At least Swagger didnt take the pin


----------



## H

Singing that song is so :mark:


----------



## 20083

Pussy chants!

This theme is awesome!


----------



## jcmmnx

Why did they book that? Should've let the fans see the swing first.


----------



## evilshade

I've been closely observing the Sting guy since the beginning of the show, periodically taking notes too. He hasn't smiled once during the whole show....


----------



## Gretchen

Match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Prayer Police

So, they're both keeping the same music?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

So they ended the streak to put over Heyman?


----------



## FlashPhotographer

king of string just chilling


----------



## WWE

shield vs wyatts :ti


----------



## HHHbkDX

:lmao :lmao :lmao That cunt wearing the Sting makeup is killing me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kariverson

Ream American theme still??? -_- Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dougwertz

Really. This rematch


----------



## un_pretti_er

Heyman buries crowd earlier, now gets cheered with a ever-growing face Cesaro.

I dont even care, I love it.


----------



## The Absolute

Heyman and Cesaro. Praise 'em.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Shield v Wyatts 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cmccredden

Good count out. Can't have cesaro win and ruin the fued right away. Can't wait to hear cesaros new theme.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

Will definitely be watching Main Event tomorrow now!


----------



## almostfamous

I'm watching Main Event tomorrow!


----------



## Edgehead41190

:cheer:cheerShield/Wyatt's 3


----------



## watts63

Wyatt's/Shield III! YES!


----------



## Total Package

There's no way Cesaro is a face after the next PPV.


----------



## Amber B

....On Main Event.....

....Seriously?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Axel and Ryback will be walking over to Heyman... well, at least one of them.


----------



## ABrown

good. make this feud last a few months if possible


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan has his next few PPV feuds set up.

Extreme Rules vs Orton
June PPV vs Batista 
July PPV vs Cesero
Summerslam Vs Brock


----------



## Stad

The Shield vs The Wyatts tomorrow :mark:


----------



## SP103

Shield/Wyatts 3? Nice. Network is paying off like a boss.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Um, Cesaro better not keep the goddamn theme. That is a REAL AMERICAN theme.


----------



## DoubtGin

Main Event has gotten so much more relevant since turning live.

Great job.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Not seeing the Shield tonight.

However, on WWE Main Event......


----------



## Born of Osiris

FUCKING TROPHY FELL :lmao


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Shield/Wyatt's on main event da fuck ?


----------



## TJQ

Cesaro is for sure taking the US title off Ambrose soon.


----------



## Redzero

WHERE the fuck is the Shield


----------



## #1Peep4ever

i cannot stop laughing about the sting guy


----------



## TNPunk

Wtf how many times are they gonna book shield vs wyatts


----------



## Tony

So is Cesaro a face or is he still a heel?


----------



## LigerJ81

Cesaro is Taking Swagger's Theme? Plz No the old one was better


----------



## connormurphy13

That's how you sell Main Event.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

The Cesaro movement is on the go!! Hope he keeps the theme.


----------



## rakija

They shouldnt be relegating Shield v Wyatt's to Main Event


----------



## WrayBryatt

Man not another shield Wyatt match..they ate beating That horse dead

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Shield vs Wyatts is too big for Main-Event.


----------



## Clique

Shield vs. Wyatts III :banderas


----------



## J-Coke

Oh my lord, they are really pushing the WWE Network with Main Event.


----------



## 20083

Guess I'm watching Main Event now!


----------



## DudeLove669

Yes fucking waste Shield/Wyatts on a shitty Main EVent crowd and not this Post Mania crowd. This company...


----------



## HHHbkDX

Shield tomorrow? THERES HOPE FOR STING!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

Shield are gonna bury the Wyatt's on Main Event. :HHH2


----------



## KingLobos

jcmmnx said:


> Why did they book that? Should've let the fans see the swing first.


It's brilliant booking. Makes them want it more, and it protects Swagger for the feud.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Jack Thwagger said:


> Um, Cesaro better not keep the goddamn theme. That is a REAL AMERICAN theme.


With the crowd singing it like that, they might let him keep it since they will think it is a thing.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Shield is interfering the main event


----------



## Arthurgos

WrayBryatt said:


> Man not another shield Wyatt match..they ate beating That horse dead
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Balls to that they have only done it twice and it literally sells Main Event to me .


----------



## BarneyArmy

No taker or sting


----------



## BookingBad

This is an ok RAW. I expected more.


----------



## gamegenie

Rollins Mark said:


> What a great Raw.


Only great moment are the Cesaro, Lesnar, and D.Bryan segments.


----------



## truelove

shield/wyatts on mayne event? dont get it


----------



## SP103

Cesaro's trophy had diabetes and lost a foot.


----------



## Resist

Cesaroing :mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang

Redzero said:


> WHERE the fuck is the Shield


about to interfere in the main event.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666

I just can't see an ending to HHH/Bryan tonight that doesn't involve some kind of stunning run in by someone.


----------



## Fissiks

Redzero said:


> WHERE the fuck is the Shield


they are going to come in and save Bryan from Evolution


----------



## Total Package

Prayer Police said:


> So, they're both keeping the same music?


You expected different music the night he swerved?


----------



## Omega Creed

guess ill be watching main event tomorrow


----------



## WrayBryatt

TNPunk said:


> Wtf how many times are they gonna book shield vs wyatts


Exactly with no build. Lazy booking

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vRevolution

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> So is Cesaro a face or is he still a heel?


He's getting turned to a face right now, he is no longer a heel.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

D-Did Swagger get We the People chants there for a little bit? Or am I being too optimistic?


----------



## DoubtGin

Batista & Orton to help HHH against Bryan, Shield to make the save

Evolution vs Shield

:mark: :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan has his next few PPV feuds set up.
> 
> Extreme Rules vs Orton
> June PPV vs Batista
> July PPV vs Cesero
> Summerslam Vs Brock


Batista need to be holding the title by the time his movie cames out so that he can do interviews with the belts


----------



## bjnelson19705

At least he's keeping the theme.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

This epic theme song needs to return.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

inb4 Evolution/Shield feud.


----------



## cmiller4642

PG era is officially over as of last night. This is the REALITY ERA


----------



## Arcade

Bet this is going to be the most viewed episode of Main Event in history. Glad to see that they're finally putting an effort to Main Event again.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Where art thou the Hounds of Justice? :hmm:


----------



## sesshomaru

Man I'm on board with Cesaro


----------



## ABrown

Shield/Wyatts just seems so...unnecessary now. The window is closed.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Really funny, Sting. Now stop joking around and come out.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So how is 3MB gonna break up and when? 2015?


----------



## Choke2Death

This show has been absolutely fun to watch and the crowd has been awesome outside of the tag titles match.

Here's hoping it's worth staying up for a great main event. Evolution reunion would be epic although I don't want Bryan to lose the title.


----------



## Headliner

Evolution reunion tonight. Or they will milk it for a few weeks.


----------



## Dougwertz

Shield interrupts and out come wyatts


----------



## TJQ

Takertheman said:


> This epic theme song needs to return.


YES PLEASE


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

DudeLove669 said:


> Yes fucking waste Shield/Wyatts on a shitty Main EVent crowd and not this Post Mania crowd. This company...


God forbid they want to try and promote a show and get more views by having great matches on it.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fucking holy shit I wanted this to happen for so long. Cesaro and Heyman together at last.


----------



## Zigberg

Disappointing Raw compared to the post-Mania Raw's of the last two years.


----------



## watts63

Jack Thwagger said:


> D-Did Swagger get We the People chants there for a little bit? Or am I being too optimistic?


The catchphrase is more over than Swagger.


----------



## break_down.exe

Jack Thwagger said:


> D-Did Swagger get We the People chants there for a little bit? Or am I being too optimistic?


Cesaro was getting those chants last night during the battle royale, so I suspect they were for Cesaro from the crowd's perspective.


----------



## Terminator GR

One more year with no Sting. I guess it will never happen


----------



## bjnelson19705

Takertheman said:


> This epic theme song needs to return.


:agree:


----------



## Codarik

It's Zeb and Swagger's theme, if Cesaro keeps it I'll be pissed. He should go back to his old theme or get a new one.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Arthurgos said:


> Balls to that they have only done it twice and it literally sells Main Event to me .


They are not going to get twenty mins like the first time. It makes me happy to see them in a match. Network is paying for itself but damn it's still lazy booking.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

xRevolution said:


> He's getting turned to a face right now, he is no longer a heel.


I don't think he's being turned face if they're pairing him with Heyman.


----------



## The Absolute

Title match next. Fasten your seat belts, boys and girls. This should be a good one.


----------



## El Capitano

watts63 said:


> The catchphrase is more over than Swagger.


Lol this all day


----------



## dan the marino

Choke2Death said:


> This show has been absolutely fun to watch and the crowd has been awesome outside of the tag titles match.


Can't really blame them for being dead for that one. :draper2


----------



## Korvin

I'm so confused about the Cesaro/Real Americans breakup. Cesaro is a face but is now a Paul Heyman guy, who is a heel. Cesaro still gets the Real Americans music even though he is no longer with Zeb and the crowd still goes along with it even though the music isn't technically his any longer. Did WWE take Russo back and I not know about it?


----------



## birthday_massacre

SpeedStick said:


> Batista need to be holding the title by the time his movie cames out so that he can do interviews with the belts


I doubt he gets the title for that. The WWE has seen how little we give a shit about him. And around the time GOTG comes out is when the WWE network renewals are up.

I can't see them taking a chance with putting the title on him and having tons of people not renew.


----------



## KingLobos

Why is Undertaker here?


----------



## Molfino

That Old Spice advertisement is GOAT


----------



## LigerJ81

Like seriously Bring this Theme back


----------



## #Mark

Hope Cesaro finishes up with Swagger at the next PPV. A long feud does not benefit. Cesaro needs to work with more established acts going forward.


----------



## TommyRich

I can't believe you people are mad that Taker isn't there tonight, if he's has or is selling a consussion, he's not going to be there


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Bryan will be about to win, then Evolution comes out and interferes and they jump Bryan... Then Punk's music hits and he saves the day. The end.


----------



## rakija

Imagine if DB loses the title tonight. Ngl, im expecting it


----------



## Choke2Death

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't think he's being turned face if they're pairing him with Heyman.


Think Heyman will be a tweener. Face with Cesaro and heel with Brock.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Sting guy clearly regretting not getting those Nitro tickets


----------



## RiverFenix

Wwe tries to do way too much on these shows and so much is lost in the fray of everything. Some times less is more.


----------



## WrayBryatt

SP103 said:


> Cesaro's trophy had diabetes and lost a foot.


It's not a kamala trophy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos

Zigberg said:


> Disappointing Raw compared to the post-Mania Raw's of the last two years.


It has been a good Raw and destroys literally last years which was terrible for a post-Mania.. Time will tell if it can beat the one before though with Brock .


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Headliner said:


> Evolution reunion tonight. Or they will milk it for a few weeks.


Yeah, they gotta wait for Naetch!


----------



## Arcade

CHUCK LIDDELL ON RAW!!!!!!!!........................commercials.


----------



## Callisto

That didn't just happen. Lord Jesus, that suplex just didn't just happen. I knew C-Ro had it in him, but Jesus.....

Oh my god. OH MY FUCKING GOD. Woo chile, the Holy Spirit of James Brown just manifested my body and flew right out of my ass. LORD I FEEL GOOD.

Good God, I need a doctor. Lord, you better heal my ass and dispatch the motherfucking ambulance.


----------



## 20083

I still wish the streak wasn't broken


----------



## TJQ

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Bryan will be about to win, then Evolution comes out and interferes and they jump Bryan... Then Punk's music hits and he saves the day. The end.


Shield is coming out, bruh.


----------



## Headliner

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Yeah, they gotta wait for Naetch!


Meh. They don't need know.


----------



## sheepgonewild

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Bryan will be about to win, then Evolution comes out and interferes and they jump Bryan... Then Punk's music hits and he saves the day. The end.



Half right, actually shields music will hit and save the day. Boom seeds for Evolutions vs Shield.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

no contest for the title coming up. shield/evolution feud. #realityera #string #22-0


----------



## Venus Gospel

gamegenie said:


> Only great moment are the Cesaro, Lesner, and D.Bryan segments.


I'm a Barrett mark. And that idiot AJ lost the Divas belt. Didn't care for the other stuff.


----------



## connormurphy13

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Bryan will be about to win, then Evolution comes out and interferes and they jump Bryan... Then Punk's music hits and he saves the day. The end.


----------



## Vårmakos

Now Bray Wyatt is on main event. Pyro was right.


----------



## Bambambryan

So no taker tonight ?


----------



## Bad For Business

They've given us everything we wanted tonight, is that to offset HHH beating Bryan, or are they feeling generous?


----------



## KO Bossy

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Bryan will be about to win, then Evolution comes out and interferes and they jump Bryan... Then the *Shield's* music hits and they saves the day. The end.


Fixed


----------



## RiverFenix

Definitely The Shield to make the save for Bryan. Evolution vs The Shield.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Korvin said:


> I'm so confused about the Cesaro/Real Americans breakup. Cesaro is a face but is now a Paul Heyman guy, who is a heel. Cesaro still gets the Real Americans music even though he is no longer with Zeb and the crowd still goes along with it even though the music isn't technically his any longer. Did WWE take Russo back and I not know about it?


Cesero will get new music. And Heyman was a heel when Punk was getting cheers.

Heyman has always been a TWEENER


----------



## BarneyArmy

No undertaker


----------



## deepelemblues

jesus raw aint gonna end until 11:30 the way this is going


----------



## mjames74

Choke2Death said:


> Think Heyman will be a tweener. Face with Cesaro and heel with Brock.


This. I think they needed something to help balance out the whole Lesnar/Taker thing. He'd get to the Vickie heat status eventually without come sort of cooler.


----------



## pagi

String will save Daniel Bryan from Evolution.


----------



## chops52

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Bryan will be about to win, then Evolution comes out and interferes and they jump Bryan... Then Punk's music hits and he saves the day. The end.


Never going to happen but would be fucking awesome


----------



## TheJWay

guys is there anywhere i can go to watch a RAW REPLAY directly after RAW is over?? I just got back from New Orleans about 30 minutes ago and missed the first 2 1/2 hours, please help me out, how can I watch the replay?


----------



## Bearodactyl

I have loved the everloving shit out of this RAW. Just need that proverbial cherry on the cake. Evolution vs Shield WWE. PLEASE. JUST PLEASE. Put that smile on my face. You know you want to.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Sting guy clearly regretting not getting those Nitro tickets


lol


----------



## Immortal_Phenom

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


>


:lmao @ that kid next to him trying to hold in his laughter :lmao


----------



## SP103

Set up is set up.


----------



## AngryConsumer

pagi said:


> String will save Daniel Bryan from Evolution.


That's a ridiculous thought.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

The guys who will benefit from the streak ending is whoever Paul Heyman manages from now on. They will be managed by the man who ended the Undertakers streak at Wrestlemania. I guess Cesaro is first up.


----------



## 20083

Where's the Shield tonight?


----------



## RetepAdam.

Why is The Shield still hanging out with the McMahons?


----------



## Fissiks

yes Shield vs Evolution


----------



## World's Best

Midnight Rocker said:


> I still wish the streak wasn't broken



You and me both. That match was godawful, and made Taker look like a complete wash-up and unfit competitor. His worst match of all time shouldn't have been his last and, I guess now, most significant. The build was terrible and it's only a secondary storyline that people will forget about by next PPV.


----------



## theatb

Cause Shield and Kane can coexist :lmao


----------



## El Capitano

Yup Shield are gonna save Bryan


----------



## KingLobos

They finally went back to Kane being Undertaker's brother


----------



## Your_Solution

THE SHIELD


----------



## Brandough

Is Dean Ambrose still US Champion?


----------



## Con27

Lol Kane upset about his bro losing


----------



## Born of Osiris

Is Steph an idiot?


----------



## bjnelson19705

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Definitely The Shield to make the save for Bryan. Evolution vs The Shield.


Yep.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Choke2Death said:


> Think Heyman will be a tweener. Face with Cesaro and heel with Brock.


You think so? I just can't see that happening. Plus, I think the WWE has a small pool of heels atm and Cesaro will probably remain a heel because of this.


----------



## finalnight

Shield saving Daniel Bryan...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business

Shield face turn then, i thought Cena would make the save for Bryan, but looks like it'll be the Shield.


----------



## Choke2Death

Yep, The Shield vs Evolution looks to be happening!



> You think so? I just can't see that happening. Plus, I think the WWE has a small pool of heels atm and Cesaro will probably remain a heel because of this.


Cesaro is too over to be heel. They can just turn Sheamus heel if they need more top heels. Add Batista, Orton and to a lesser extent, HHH and the top of the card is full enough.


----------



## markdeez33

Sting to help Bryan!??


----------



## sheepgonewild

Man i totally called this.. evo vs shield. winning


----------



## AlexMarth

Since when Kane is talking?


----------



## The Absolute

Don't make the Queen raise her voice.


----------



## Headliner

lol Kane just told all of Triple H business.


----------



## CharliePrince

Seth Rollins teasing.. that smile

somewhere, Amber's having an orgasm


----------



## Joel

Kane just spoke a bit too much :lol


----------



## wwffans123

Step is god damn fucking hot.


----------



## Rboogy

can someone tell me about this sting dude in the front row i mean what the hell he hasnt moved an inch.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Well there you go.


----------



## Total Package

Steph can barely yell much anymore. :lol


----------



## 20083

Kane and the Shield still with the authority? :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Bitch scream


----------



## Captain Edd

Stop trolling poor old Kane :lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

Midnight Rocker said:


> Where's the Shield tonight?


Right there. :side:


----------



## Phillies3:16

INJUSTICE. STING LEADER OF THE SHEILD


----------



## SP103

Oops. There ya go kids.


----------



## cmccredden

oh shit. There it is!! Evolution vs Shield. Omg this is going to be good.


----------



## truelove

Shield vs evolution future fued now granted


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Shield saving Bryan tonight


----------



## ABrown

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Bryan will be about to win, then Evolution comes out and interferes and they jump Bryan... Then Punk's music hits and he saves the day. The end.


----------



## Hawkke

Well shit, whoever called Evolution Vs. The Shield bravo!


----------



## Bret Hart

KingLobos said:


> They finally went back to Kane being Undertaker's brother


Thankfully they didn't say "bestfriends" like they did with Edge and Christian.


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao And Kane blows the plot for Steph and HHH. Like a B-movie villain.


----------



## Molfino

markdeez33 said:


> Sting to help Bryan!??


:rudy


----------



## Dougwertz

Well. Shield just turned full on face. And are about to help bryan open a can of whoop ass


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Swagger better keep the RAs theme, that's for damn sure. Cesaro can bring back his old theme or take a new one, but it's obvious the "We the People" and Real American gimmick is staying with who it rightfully belongs to.


----------



## PaulHBK

Wow this is the most predictable booking ever. Shield to save Bryan tonight...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNPunk

Wow what a promo to let us know how the main event is gonna go...


----------



## Emotion Blur

AlexMarth said:


> Since when Kane is talking?


Since 15 years ago?


----------



## rakija

"Injustice", eh? Change is coming


----------



## finalnight

Bad For Business said:


> Shield face turn then, i thought Cena would make the save for Bryan, but looks like it'll be the Shield.


Their face turn was weeks ago on RAW when they saved King.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Stephanie screaming at Kane :lmao


----------



## cmcabana

Why isn't Ambrose wearing the US title belt?


----------



## Killmonger

Stephanie's voice is just... Eww.


----------



## HBtaKer

Kane, where did your balls go?


----------



## WWE

shield is turning on the authority tonight


----------



## dan the marino

World's Best said:


> You and me both. That match was godawful, and made Taker look like a complete wash-up and unfit competitor. His worst match of all time shouldn't have been his last and, I guess now, most significant. The build was terrible and it's only a secondary storyline that people will forget about by next PPV.


That's what I'm saying. They sacrificed something amazing for cheap shock. That decision will be regretted.

Shield is so beating down Batista and Orton tonight.


----------



## Stad

CRYSTAL.

:ti


----------



## x096

Roman Banes standing there


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao Seth.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Cheers Kane. You just told us that The Shield are gonna fuck over Triple H


----------



## AlexMarth

Shield: "Yes mom.."


----------



## Headliner

Wow they are doing Evolution vs Shield at Extreme Rules.


----------



## evilshade

Now all this show needs is a screwjob finish making HHH the new champ


----------



## 20083

:lol Steph's scream!


----------



## gamegenie

speaking of champion, where's that belt Dean Ambrose. 


Yeah HHH is the boss. HHH has a good wife right there.


----------



## [email protected]

Well that was predicted at the beginning of the show. Oh well. Not excited.


----------



## New World Order.

look its sting


----------



## Edgehead41190

Am I the only one that was waiting for Ambrose to say "nope"?


----------



## ikarinokami

when did Stephanie take out the implants?


----------



## Hawkke

Steph is the _true_ Devil's Favorite Demon :lol


----------



## jcmmnx

I think Steph got wet.


----------



## Your_Solution

Evolution vs Shield
Im so fucking pumped, my favorite stable of all time vs my current favorite stable
Amazing!!! 
Also this has been a sweet promo from everyone involved. Steph is such a brilliant heel


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Why does Dean have to look so fuckable? Like seriously?


----------



## Redzero

Shield to make the save


----------



## RetepAdam.

Brandough said:


> Is Dean Ambrose still US Champion?


They deactivated that title ages ago.

It's just part of Ambrose's wardrobe now.


----------



## Total Package

Yep Cesaro being booked vs faces already. Knew he wasnt gonna last as a face himself.


----------



## KakeRock

Dean does not even carry the title with him anymore


----------



## jackbhoy

Should the show not be finishing in like a minute? :lmao


----------



## Arcade

Neutralizer on Big Show.


----------



## VRsick

A COMMERCIAL!!!!


----------



## World's Best

cmcabana said:


> Why isn't Ambrose wearing the US title belt?



Must have forgotten about it.


----------



## Flawless Victory

Soooooooo Shield/Bryan vs. Evolution/Kane at some point??


----------



## truelove

what the fuck did seth do with his hair that blond is going really bad


----------



## Dougwertz

Paige joins the shield. 


Hey so this match gets about 3 minutes of time. Wicked.


----------



## The Absolute

Another commercial break? So we're looking at a 5 minute main event match?


----------



## finalnight

cmcabana said:


> Why isn't Ambrose wearing the US title belt?


They quietly retired it, that's why he never defends it. Lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083

Evolution vs Shield feud :mark:


----------



## Jotunheim

shame on cesaro being a heel  should've been a tweener at the very least


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Steph is used to giving out commands in the middle of 4 guys.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Oh shiet! Shield will 3-P-BOMB HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shield & Bryan vs Evolution.... but with a twist..... CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!! 

WWE is entering it's greatest era of ALL-TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues

that divas match needed to have steph instead of paige... just sayin... dayyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuummmmmmmmm (just like every time steph is on screen)


----------



## bjnelson19705

I thought this was gonna happen now. fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX

Damn it, the one time I don't want the Shield to show up is tonight :/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ikarinokami

shield vs evolution incoming


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

ikarinokami said:


> when did Stephanie take out the implants?


That's what I'm saying. I noticed it last night as well


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

3.55am. It'll be a very short match. Entrances will be longer


----------



## RetepAdam.

evilshade said:


> Now all this show needs is a screwjob finish making HHH the new champ


Would still be Daniel Bryan's longest WWE Championship reign ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> Wow they are doing Evolution vs Shield at Extreme Rules.


IF they do, who is Daniel Bryan going to face?

Lesnar maybe? Or Cesero?


----------



## TNAwesomeness

I'm calling it now, Daniel Bryan pulls off his beard and it is revealed that he was Sting the whole time!!!


----------



## rakija

Given that its almost 11, i wonder how quickly this match will end


----------



## Molfino

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Oh shiet! Shield will 3-P-BOMB HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shield & Bryan vs Evolution.... but with a twist..... CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WWE is entering it's greatest era of ALL-TIME!!!!!!!!!


Punk aint coming tonight bud.


----------



## markdeez33

Molfino said:


> :rudy


:bron3


----------



## FlashPhotographer

Phillies3:16 said:


> INJUSTICE. STING LEADER OF THE SHEILD


in for that


----------



## Angels Will Fall

Predictable ending incoming.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Oh shiet! Shield will 3-P-BOMB HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shield & Bryan vs Evolution.... but with a twist..... CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WWE is entering it's greatest era of ALL-TIME!!!!!!!!!


I like your optimism


----------



## H

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Oh shiet! Shield will 3-P-BOMB HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shield & Bryan vs Evolution.... but with a twist..... CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WWE is entering it's greatest era of ALL-TIME!!!!!!!!!


:ti


----------



## Total Package

Bryan via roll up Divas style?


----------



## 20083

So - have they dropped the US belt completely now?


----------



## kariverson

Damn my favorite guys are gonna save my least favorite. Well Shield vs Evolution is still insane though so fuck yeah.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

I think the lights will go out. The announcers will think it's Undertaker and then either CM Punk or Sting's theme song will play.


----------



## bjnelson19705

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Oh shiet! Shield will 3-P-BOMB HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shield & Bryan vs Evolution.... but with a twist..... CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WWE is entering it's greatest era of ALL-TIME!!!!!!!!!


If this happen.:faint:


----------



## ikarinokami

they go over 15 minutes every week, seriously people


----------



## pagi

Shield turn on DB and join Evolution. Bryan gets beat down 6 on 1 then String comes out with a baseball bat and whoops some ass.


----------



## MECCA1

gamegenie said:


> speaking of champion, where's that belt Dean Ambrose.
> 
> 
> Yeah HHH is the boss. HHH has a good wife right there.


If this Shield /Evolution feud happens, then maybe they'll have HHH strip him from the belt and possibly just get rid of it.

Atleast he wont lose it in a match.


----------



## evilshade

KakeRock said:


> Dean does not even carry the title with him anymore


Despite being the US champ, the title is beneath him. He's keeping it safe at home so he can focus on bigger things like the WWE WHC


----------



## jackbhoy

rakija said:


> Given that its almost 11, i wonder how quickly this match will end


almost 4 in the morning here...


----------



## onlytoview

jackbhoy said:


> Should the show not be finishing in like a minute? :lmao


You must not watch every often... It always finishes at 4:15


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Choke2Death said:


> Cesaro is too over to be heel. They can just turn Sheamus heel if they need more top heels. Add Batista, Orton and to a lesser extent, HHH and the top of the card is full enough.


Cesaro is really popular, but I just imagine the WWE fearing Heyman act face and heel would possibly weaken him and confuse the fans. I could be wrong. Guess we'll see as time goes on.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger better keep the RAs theme, that's for damn sure. Cesaro can bring back his old theme or take a new one, but it's obvious the "We the People" and Real American gimmick is staying with who it rightfully belongs to.


----------



## CJohn3:16

No Sting :mcgee1


----------



## syxxpac

still a chance for sting...:troll


----------



## Molfino

RetepAdam. said:


> Would still be Daniel Bryan's longest WWE Championship reign ever.


----------



## LigerJ81

Andre The Giant's Ghost saving Bryan is More Believable than Punk saving him atm


----------



## KO Bossy

TNAwesomeness said:


> I'm calling it now, Daniel Bryan pulls off his beard and it is revealed that he was Sting the whole time!!!


I would howl and call it the greatest swerve in history.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I think the lights will go out. The announcers will think it's Undertaker and then either CM Punk or Sting's theme song will play.


No.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Would have been way better if the Shield came out to help Bryan unexpectedly rather than like this- too obvious now. Still going to be cool to see Evolution vs. The Shield :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

What's with all these awful ideas about CM Punk? He's not coming back, get over it already. And there is no Sting either. I'll willingly eat crow if proven wrong.



birthday_massacre said:


> IF they do, who is Daniel Bryan going to face?
> 
> Lesnar maybe? Or Cesero?


He can take on RVD, Sheamus or a returning Jericho.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Absolute said:


> Another commercial break? So we're looking at a 5 minute main event match?


Well considering the HOF replay is after raw. Raw can have an extra long over run since I am sure the HOF is edited down.

I could see raw ending at 20 past tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

gamegenie said:


> speaking of champion, where's that belt Dean Ambrose.


He thinks that if he doesn't come out with it, people will forget about it, and in three years, he can say he's the longest reigning champion in wrestling history.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Terminator GR said:


> One more year with no Sting. I guess it will never happen


Good. Now we can put sing coming to the wwe to rest

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KakeRock

We have had 15minutes overtime atleast last 3weeks


----------



## dan the marino

Total Package said:


> Yep Cesaro being booked vs faces already. Knew he wasnt gonna last as a face himself.


Implying Big Show isn't just about to turn heel again...


----------



## Born of Osiris

Taco Bell burying the shit out of McD's.


----------



## autechrex

So are shield gonna break up or not? they can't just turn them face and then have them break up right away and have one or two of them turn heel again as solo.


----------



## Gezim

This raw has been kind of disappointing, no good surprises.


----------



## World's Best

evilshade said:


> Despite being the US champ, the title is beneath him. He's keeping it safe at home so he can focus on bigger things like the WWE WHC



Keep dreaming brah. That will NEVER happen.


----------



## finalnight

rakija said:


> Given that its almost 11, i wonder how quickly this match will end


On the road to Wrestlemania there was a 20 min RAW overrun at one point.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues

ikarinokami said:


> they go over 15 minutes ever week, seriously people


yeah seriously guys WWE can run over pretty much as long as they want RAW is USA's top show. if vince wanted RAW to go on til 6 AM one night USA would say "sure thing vince!"


----------



## TheResurrection

Pedigree, match over in 17 seconds.


----------



## Burzo

Gezim said:


> This raw has been kind of disappointing, no good surprises.


Are we watching the same show?


----------



## 20083

This show always go over! It's damn near 3 and a half hours :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ham and Egger said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Dougwertz

Ambrose approaching that year mark.


----------



## Callisto

HBtaKer said:


> Kane, where did your balls go?


Did you not notice Stephanie's yelling voice?

Would make any man's balls run right up their abdomen into a pair of ovaries..


----------



## connormurphy13

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Oh shiet! Shield will 3-P-BOMB HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Shield & Bryan vs Evolution.... but with a twist..... *CM PUNK*!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WWE is entering it's greatest era of ALL-TIME!!!!!!!!!


Stop....


Please....


Just stop.


----------



## jcmmnx

Jotunheim said:


> shame on cesaro being a heel  should've been a tweener at the very least


The fans popped, and he worked like a face.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Choke2Death said:


> He can take on RVD, Sheamus or a returning Jericho.


Jericho would be my pick.

If they do that, then I guess Orton would get his rematch on Raw unless they do it at the June PPV.


----------



## Headliner

pagi said:


> Shield turn on DB and join Evolution. Bryan gets beat down 6 on 1 then String comes out with a baseball bat and whoops some ass.


Of course you would suggest such a stupid ass idea.


----------



## evilshade

I hope theres a surprise appearance by Ric Flair


----------



## FlashPhotographer

last call for string


----------



## Kratosx23

evilshade said:


> Despite being the US champ, the title is beneath him. He's keeping it safe at home so he can focus on bigger things like the WWE WHC


Get real. Ambrose is entertaining, the WWE title is not meant for people like that.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

I was just told by my sourced Sting is debuting on Main Event to help get network buys


----------



## cmiller4642




----------



## Right_To_Censor




----------



## HHHbkDX

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Oh shiet! Shield will 3-P-BOMB HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shield & Bryan vs Evolution.... but with a twist..... CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is entering it's greatest era of ALL-TIME!!!!!!!!!



With special guest ref: DA ICAWNNNNNNN STIIIIIIING!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083

I hope the crowd gives this last match their all tonight!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

3 minutes of action followed by an Evolution/Shield brawl?


----------



## Total Package

They really do need to make one title belt.


----------



## Waffelz

Who will Bryan fued with if we get SHIELD/evolution?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I'm still :mark: over the fact Swagger's keeping his gimmick and we're gonna be able to have Colter vs Heyman promos. Someone pinch me...this is better than I could have ever hoped for.


----------



## Headliner

It's already 11pm. No way will this be a real match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Gezim said:


> This raw has been kind of disappointing, no good surprises.


You are kidding right? This has been the best raw since probably last years post WM Raw.


----------



## TJC93

Crowds on its arse atm


----------



## Dougwertz

Crowd is worn out


----------



## [email protected]

lol the champion coming out first.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Something killed the crowd and I'm not sure what...


----------



## HBtaKer

Title match with only maybe 10 minutes to go? Something fishy is going on here...


----------



## J-Coke

I have a feeling Cesaro will still behave as a face under Heyman then as people said, feud with Lesnar.


----------



## Phillies3:16

So was sting trolling with the whole "my new favorite number is 31" or did they pull back since taker got injured?


----------



## finalnight

It doesn't matter how long RAW runs over since the hall of fame ceremony is what's following it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## T-Viper

Any chance of Vince making a face appearance to save Bryan since HHH & Stephanie have kept saying how it's "their company", "their arena", etc.?


----------



## AlexMarth

Worse way this can end is with everyone ganking on D-bry and that's it


----------



## 20083

cmiller4642 said:


>


:


----------



## hazuki

This match will last like 5 minutes


----------



## Sarcasm1

The champ coming out first


----------



## SP103

Back to the shoulder injury...


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Right_To_Censor said:


>


The WoW section invades...


----------



## Hawkke

Sing along to Dbry's theme song..

Hunter's not winning
Hunter's not winning
Hunter's not winning
Hunter's not winning
Hunter's not winning
Hunter's not winning
Hunter's not winning
Hunter's not winning


----------



## iKingAces

Sting guy not excited for DB neither. Dude is a zombie.


----------



## BookingBad

[email protected] said:


> lol the champion coming out first.


Did that to Punk during his reign as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I really wish they would give DB the final countdown theme now that he is champion.


----------



## ABrown

there aint enough slap gifs in the world for all these silly ass Punk/Sting posts :StephenA


----------



## Born of Osiris

Come on GOAT :mark:


----------



## Edgehead41190

:lmao The ideas you guys come up with. Just stop. Go on WWE 2K14 and make your own little story for crying out loud.


----------



## Captain Edd

HBtaKer said:


> Title match with only maybe 10 minutes to go? Something fishy is going on here...


Orton/Batista running in early, Shield running in for the save

Shouldn't take long


----------



## Maveo

Here we go lel


----------



## VRsick

lol knew it wouldnt be a real match


----------



## -XERO-

Love their new theme.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fuckery!


----------



## FlashPhotographer

no entrance music. #realityera


----------



## Gretchen

Incoming fuckery in this match.


----------



## The One Man Gang

blatantly obvious Shield vs. Evolution

but I ain't even mad.


----------



## krai999

not a good sign when your champion comes out first


----------



## gamegenie

Hey look everybody it's Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## evilshade

SCREWJOB PLEASE YES!!!


----------



## CharliePrince

SHIELD vs EVOLUTION

oh shit


----------



## El Capitano

Lol how quick both Orton and Batista have gone from being champ and #1 contender to HHH's lackeys


----------



## Xobeh

Orton/Batista helps Bryan against Shield/Kane/HHH?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Great, orton and batista are the two whiney bitches who just attack people because they have worth.


----------



## Black Jesus




----------



## rakija

This should be fun!


----------



## ChristiansPeep13

birthday_massacre said:


> You are kidding right? This has been the best raw since probably last years post WM Raw.


As a whole, this Mania has me so excited for the year ahead.


----------



## SPCDRI

No you tapped out chant?


----------



## BarneyArmy

Lol wtf so we not even getting the match.


----------



## 20083

Bryan came out first. This is shady...


----------



## The Absolute

Shield to save Bryan.


----------



## Kratosx23

Here comes Shield any day now.....


----------



## jayenomics

fuckeration.


----------



## PunklovesAJ123

No Sting WWE fooled you all!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Kinda figured. And Shield saves the day.


----------



## Pacmanboi

PUNK CMON.


----------



## TJC93

Now this is Evolution


----------



## pagi

SAVE HIM STRING.


----------



## markdeez33

Was there a malfunction with the lights? Things went all red


----------



## Rboogy

sting dude just wiped out a gat!!


----------



## finalnight

WWFUCKERY

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheResurrection

Phillies3:16 said:


> So was sting trolling with the whole "my new favorite number is 31" or did they pull back since taker got injured?


It doesn't really matter if he debuts tonight, he could debut at any point before Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## THANOS

Man they really need to give Bryan the final countdown as his music, Flight of the Valkyries never gets omega pops, and as soon as he comes out they cheer like crazy. The problem is the theme.


----------



## Joseph92

Is Bryan going to overcome the odds?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That lighting change it must be Sting!


----------



## truelove

Sting not impressed by this


----------



## KingLobos

lol Bryan is the weakest champion of all time


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh, this is it works? They give Bryan and the fans their moment and then yank it away from us the next fucking night?


----------



## evilshade

HAHAHAHA THIS IS AWESOME
HHH IS GOING TO BE OUR NEW CHAMP!


----------



## AnalBleeding

HHH about to be come champ 

:buried :HHH2


----------



## TromaDogg

Winter is coming :hmm:


----------



## VRsick

DB will kick out of all of this. He is the new cena.


----------



## RandomLurker

Wouldn't it have been better if they haven't done a Shield segment immediately before this?


----------



## Hawkke

They gotta keep D-bry that underdog even with the titles on him or else the crowd will turn on him.


----------



## TJQ

"_LOOK IN MY EYEEEEEEEEEEEEEES_"

Nah just kidding, Reigns is going to spear Trips in half.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Save him Punk.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Add in a chokeslam for good measure. LOL


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Evolution baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083

The Shield to save Bryan!

:yes


----------



## Xapury

Sting guy :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

Batista is starting to look a bit better in the ring


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Also I consulted with a gradeschool teacher today: Brock Lesnar really did put tears in the eyes of children today


----------



## King Gimp

Bryan is retaining for sure.


----------



## WWE

Shield saves the day

ER: Batista/Orton/HHH(or Kane) vs Shield


----------



## Edgehead41190

pagi said:


> SAVE HIM STRING.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TJC93

They're going the Superman route ffs


----------



## syxxpac

wtf is this


----------



## Con27

Lol everyone is gonna come out and hit their finishers on Bryan


----------



## Striketeam

THAT GUY IN THE AUDIENCE CROUCHING BEHIND THE BARRICADE LOOKS FAMILIAR. KIND OF LIKE A 50 YEAR OLD WITH A RECEEDING HAIRLINE AND WOMENS MAKEUP SMEARED ALL OVER HIS FACE... WAIT CAN IT BE?!


----------



## Bambambryan

Lol HHH about to get the pin


----------



## Born of Osiris

Come on man....


----------



## TheResurrection

Not much has changed since before Wrestlemania.


----------



## #Mark

THANOS said:


> Man they really need to give Bryan the final countdown as his music, Flight of the Valkyries never gets omega pops, and as soon as he comes out they cheer like crazy. The problem is the theme.


They popped huge at the start of the night but I just think they're worn out now. I do agree his theme doesn't lend to great reactions.


----------



## Vårmakos

Yeah, Jerry, Kane is totally going to stop this. He isn't corrupt or anything.


----------



## World's Best

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Get real. Ambrose is entertaining, the WWE title is not meant for people like that.



:avb


----------



## TNPunk

Its not evolution without the nature boy


----------



## RiCkeH

Sting, still hasn't given a single fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Where is Cena?


----------



## J-Coke

If Bryan kicks out, he becomes SuperCena status!


----------



## pagi

lol at Cole trying to play it off that Kane would stop the beating.


----------



## Stad

3MB :lmao


----------



## Brandough

That Sting guy in the audience looks so sad :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

3MB! 3MB!


----------



## MEMS

Hounds of Justice chant. Lol


----------



## SPCDRI

I Came To Bring The Ayn
Hardcore To Your Brain


----------



## evilshade

EVOLUTION! KANE IS FLAIR


----------



## Total Package

3MB chants. :lol


----------



## The Absolute

Was that a 3MB chant just now? :lmao


----------



## RE: Wrestling

3MB chant?


----------



## finalnight

Lol 3MB chants.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police

3MB for the save!!!!!!


----------



## rakija

3MB chant?


----------



## Domenico

Are they chanting 3 mb? :lmao


----------



## HBtaKer

Were they just chanting 3mb?!?!?! LOL


----------



## 20083

:ambrose :reigns :rollins

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## RetepAdam.

LMFAO.

LMFAO.

"3-M-B! 3-M-B!"


----------



## RAW360

3MB. Yes.


----------



## Dougwertz

1....2...BAW GAHD HE KICKED OUT


----------



## NewJack's Shank

"Hunter those are my kids" great sign


----------



## Joseph92

Bryan is going to kick out.


----------



## VRsick

please, please let this happen, pleeease.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

3MB :lmao they're desperate because it's burying time!


----------



## -XERO-

*BAWSE!*


----------



## CharliePrince

LOL they chanting for 3MB to come for the save

hahahaha

3MB!

3MB!!!


----------



## Resist

This is set up for a Sting debut


----------



## TJQ

The Absolute said:


> Was that a 3MB chant just now? :lmao


LOL ya


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

3MB CHANTS AT KANE TISTA AND ORTON :lmao :lmao fucking brilliant xD


----------



## watts63

Save us 3MB!


----------



## Edgehead41190

TJC93 said:


> They're going the Superman route ffs


That's not Superman booking. They're doing more of an underdog route if anything.


----------



## Flawless Victory

3MB chant :lmao good Lord


----------



## Your_Solution

Lol dat 3mb chant


----------



## AnalBleeding

Triple H to become champ


----------



## SpeedStick

crownd chanting "3MB"


----------



## Emotion Blur

Why would HHH still do his whole fucking entrance? :lmao


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

3MB chants AHHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Man steph is fine.


----------



## richyque

This is great booking!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

3MB to save Bryan :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LAME.


----------



## Captain Edd

Hunter going in for the pin and thats that :hhh2


----------



## checkcola

Shield is going to get put over big in a bit


----------



## pagi

3MB CHANT!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Oh my God WWE, do not ruin this amazing RAW. fpalm


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

This crowd is pure gold. 

'3MB' :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642

crash happening in 3, 2, .....


----------



## KakeRock

Did i hear a '3MB' chant??


----------



## AngryConsumer

Front row Sting is standing!


----------



## Jesus_Hong

3MB chant hahahaha


----------



## legendfan97

*looking at the time*

IS he going slowly walk down the ramp or we expect something big to happen.


----------



## finalnight

If 3MB ran in and cleared house I would mark out like never before.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus

*STING TO HOP THE BARRICADE AND MAKE THE SAVE*


----------



## Born of Osiris

Triple H is such a great heel.


----------



## SPCDRI

3MB GONNA COME OUT FOR THE SAVE

Why doesn't Cena enter? Fucking pussy.

Wyatt Family Save pls


----------



## Mikecala98

FYI: Sting is the leader of the Shield.


----------



## rakija

Poor Sting guy


----------



## FlashPhotographer

string standing


----------



## Total Package

Shield will run interference and make it Evolution vs Shield at ER.


----------



## TNPunk

Hope hhh gets the belt ha!


----------



## 20083

3MB chants! :lmao


----------



## #Mark

Shovel sign :lmao

Bring on the Shield!


----------



## bjnelson19705

That guy with the Sting makeup on.:lmao


----------



## truelove

Sting just standing there giving no fucks about aiding bryan


----------



## evilshade

STING GUY IS STANDING !! FINALLY


----------



## kariverson

Watch bryan kick at like a champ. #SuperBryan :cena3


----------



## Omega_VIK

Hunter, those kids are mine :lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

I thought they were Dr. Shelby chants guys...


----------



## AlexMarth

someone is coming out


----------



## Victor Chaos

wwffans123 said:


> Step is god damn fucking hot.


Yep.

Stephanie is a Goddess that should be worshipped by all mortals.


----------



## jayenomics

someone...anyone...run in


----------



## x096

Sting guy stood up! He is a HHH mark!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

how can the bell ring before DB stands up?


----------



## RAW360

finalnight said:


> If 3MB ran in and cleared house I would mark out like never before.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It would be the greatest moment in wrestling history.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Batista/Orton/Kane/HHH vs Shield/Bryan


----------



## Your_Solution

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> 3MB to save Bryan :lol


Pagi this is your moment!!!!


----------



## TJC93

Edgehead41190 said:


> That's not Superman booking. They're doing more of an underdog route if anything.



Wait till he gets pedigreed and kicks out


----------



## VRsick

Even Cena would have trouble kicking out of all this.


----------



## AnalBleeding

i hope HHH wins so world explodes


----------



## RiverFenix

Kane involved to keep both sides having four - Evolution + Kane & Daniel Bryan and The Shield. Also The Shield vs Kane/Orton/Batista as HHH isn't a regular. 

Then eventually Kane has enough and quits and bring us Ascension with him.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Sting's at the UConn/Kentucky game.


----------



## Edgehead41190

:trips2:trips2:trips2:trips2:trips2:trips2 YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS


----------



## Rboogy

y is sting no halping?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

If they ruin Bryan's moment and make WM30 mean nothing, I will hate them forever.


----------



## KakeRock

Inb4 site crashes #cliche


----------



## Bushmaster

Is Sting gonna pop out of Bryan's beard?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh, hi Vince.


----------



## HBtaKer

And cue the Shield....


----------



## gamegenie

Resist said:


> This is set up for a Sting debut


it would be nice, but I don't think WWE is capable of that type of storyline writing. Good vs Evil. That's pure WCW.


----------



## pagi

STRING GET YOUR ASS UP AND DO SOMETHING.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

GO HUNTER GO :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

RING THE FUCKING BELL


----------



## Captain Edd

Brace for forum crash


----------



## The Absolute

:mark: Here comes the face turn!


----------



## King Gimp

HOLYYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cmiller4642

COVER HIM WHILE THEY WALK DOWN!


----------



## 20083

STING GUY MOVED! HIS HEAD MOVED!


----------



## TNPunk

birthday_massacre said:


> Where is Cena?


Sucking cock somewhere in NOLA


----------



## The One Man Gang

:lmao 

dat HHH shovel sign


----------



## Vyer

Shield!


----------



## SPCDRI

God, terrible booking. couldn't even let him have it until summerslam ffs.


----------



## ikarinokami

I approve of this booking either way


----------



## Headliner

Oh shit look at their masks. SKI MASK WAY.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Shield!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Knew it.


----------



## Omega Creed

here comes the shield! love those masks


----------



## CharliePrince

SHIELD!!!

I AM :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

Yes they kept the masks :mark:


----------



## finalnight

PPV masks are back...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy

Hood and them masks.

:mark:


----------



## theatb

I love the Shield's new masks


----------



## Bambambryan

Lol sting with no reaction to the sheild


----------



## Jerichoholic274

those shield masks are fucking retarded.


----------



## jayenomics

I'd take Zack Ryder and Hornswaggle on the run in....


----------



## AlexMarth

well Shield is better than nothing


----------



## Omega_VIK

Mah boys.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:banderas Here we go!!!!


----------



## Amber B

Got damn.
Those masks.
Cooter twitters.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I love how HHH just waits for them to come down to the ring instead of just pinning DB ha


----------



## markdeez33

Would be hilarious if Shield teased a face turn, then beat the hell outta Bryan


----------



## Hawkke

Well of course he would be in no mood King.
Silly man!


----------



## TJC93

Okay now this part has been predictable, they think Kanes gonna save him but say Shield will hurt him, come on


----------



## World's Best

Predictable. And they're still wearing those ridiculous masks? :lel


----------



## kariverson

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

GODDAMN THE SHIELD I'M TURNED ON NOW
Well, more than I was before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SHIELD. Knew it.


----------



## MECCA1

Titty master ambrose lmaoooooo great placement


----------



## RetepAdam.

"More bad news for Daniel Bryan," said JBL as the trio of wrestlers that have been faces for the past few months and feuded with at least one member of the Authority in that time came down to the ringside.


----------



## Pacmanboi

SHIELD.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Shield + Evolution mega stable like the ministry of darkness

PLEASE


----------



## Total Package

Total Package said:


> Shield will run interference and make it Evolution vs Shield at ER.


Called it.

Even though it wasn't hard to predict.


----------



## Gretchen

Meh.


----------



## Bahgawdking

ITS ALL 3 STINGS!!!


----------



## RAW360

Is Kane the new Flair?


----------



## Rboogy

STING WILL LEAD THEM TO VICTORY


----------



## TJQ

I love the Shield's masks, Ambrose with that hood + mask = GOAT look.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

It's Aces&Shields


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Shield giving off some Winter Soldier vibes with those half masks and riot hear attire.


----------



## Chrome

Oh man, Shield vs Evolution. :mark:


----------



## ABrown

those masks are :moyes1


----------



## gamegenie

It's already 11:05PM, we're off, Goody night everybody! See ya next week on RAW


----------



## Alex DeLarge

"Hounds of Justice" chant


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Oh not the freaking Shield.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Oh my God Reigns with that mask...so intense.


----------



## Prayer Police

Titty Master!!! *clap*clap*clap*clap


----------



## BrendenPlayz

Shit Aces & Eights are here


----------



## Aecen

This is way the fuck better than having the Shield breakup.


----------



## 20083

SHIELLLLLLLLLLLD! OFFICIALLY MAKING THEIR FACE TURN!


----------



## SPCDRI

Hounds of Justice chant ahahahahaha


----------



## VRsick

Ya know, i dont really like this...


----------



## Born of Osiris

HOUNDS OF JUSTICE


----------



## BookingBad

Nah, not feeling this.


----------



## cmiller4642

CM Punk returns


----------



## jayenomics

Those masks make them look like Mortal Kombat characters.


FINISH HIM!


----------



## TJC93

Bryan roll up win


----------



## Phillies3:16

I'm meh about this.


----------



## finalnight

Midnight Rocker said:


> SHIELLLLLLLLLLLD! OFFICIALLY MAKING THEIR FACE TURN!


They turned a few weeks ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pinofreshh

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Filthy Casual

DB looks like sleeping beauty waiting for his prince to save him


----------



## Pacmanboi

Is that a big HHH shovel? LOL


----------



## Hawkke

Mortal Shield Kombat!


----------



## autechrex

SPCDRI said:


> God, terrible booking. couldn't even let him have it until summerslam ffs.


Lol if you actually thought he was losing it.


----------



## x096

Shield bought Glacier's masks


----------



## WrayBryatt

Go ahead boys. You heard the daddy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

Shades of the Wyatt's/Shield build up


----------



## 20083

Takertheman said:


> "Hounds of Justice" chant


:mark:


----------



## TromaDogg

The Shield have morphed into Aces and Eights fpalm fpalm


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose finally gets Batista!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Bryan is looking very weak here...


----------



## BarneyArmy

Evolution VS. The Shield!!!!

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## evilshade

this is not happening


----------



## jayenomics

Hell yeah that's a big HHH shovel.


----------



## KakeRock

Batista getting 'this is awesome' chant!


----------



## Shaddw

That big HHH shovel :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao


----------



## The Absolute

BETRAYAL!!! The Shield answers to no one but themselves!!


----------



## TJC93

Reigns gets first hit WHAT A SURPRISE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Reigns - His flowing Samoan mane + That half mask = Bane in The Dark Knight Rises. :lol


----------



## finalnight

cmiller4642 said:


> CM Punk returns


Sigh...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

DAT BOI REIGNS SPEAR HHH :mark: :wall :banderas :lenny


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Sting guy is mildly interested


----------



## HBtaKer

"We are not breaking this down into a war." Famous last words Trips...


----------



## Jerichoholic274

man reigns is shit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

By GOD, do I LOVE wrestling.


----------



## AlexMarth

meh no Sting.. back to not watching Raw for a few more years


----------



## Xapury

Dat dean botch


----------



## hou713

Extreme Rules is looking like Shield vs Batista/Kane/Orton & Daniel Bryan vs Triple H


----------



## autechrex

Rollins landing on his feet. :yum:


----------



## CGS

:mark:


----------



## MECCA1

YES YES DO IT


----------



## RetepAdam.

God, Steph is hot.


----------



## Pacmanboi

HOLY FUCK THIS EPISODE IS FUCKING GODLY.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

fuckin powerbomb hhh the idiot


----------



## 20083

:ambrose :reigns :rollins

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## CharliePrince

SHIELD GOING HAM

SHIELD GOIN HAM RIGHT NOW

HOLY CRAP

someone check on Amber

she's climaxing

fuck it

IM CLIMAXING!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

THIS 
IS
FUCKING
AWESOME.


----------



## Headliner

AWESOME!!!!!!

Kane is so getting fired next week.


----------



## TJQ

AMBROSE AND ROLLINS DIVING :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## gamegenie

The Shield has turned face.


----------



## AngryConsumer

LOL @ Front Row Sting.


----------



## jayenomics

Triple Power Bomb to HHH is the best way this show could end.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I fucking love The Shield, just cool as fuck.


----------



## Omega Creed

yes yes yes yes! get em! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Oh crap. Clusterfuck.


----------



## Captain Edd

Ref? Ring the bell? DQ? REF?!


----------



## cmiller4642

YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Fenice

Awesome, don't care if it was called.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Best RAW so far this year.


----------



## Born of Osiris

4 on 4 fuckers :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

:mark:


----------



## WWE

No sting. GOOD.

No Punk :ti


----------



## cpuguy18

Jack Thwagger said:


> By GOD, do I LOVE wrestling.


Me too i feel like a kid again watching this raw.


----------



## TJC93

Damn what a terrible ending


----------



## Shepard

Oh man, this is the best.


----------



## The Absolute

:ti But technically, the match is still going.


----------



## jcmmnx

Well it's on. HHH should've ate a pin there.


----------



## Edgehead41190

Now this is how you book a bad ass face team ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## 20083

SICKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## evilshade

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan and Rollins on the same side?

:mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

you want a war?

WE BRING WAR!!!

THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE!!!


----------



## TKOK

that was awesome


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Thank God Bryan still has the titles.


----------



## Domenico

:lmao Did the match even end?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Reigns and Bryan team MY DREAM!!!


----------



## Brandough

STING DIDN'T SHOW UP LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## J-Coke

That bait and switch! But man a triple powerbomb on Triple H would have been sweeter.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

This RAW :banderas

Solid B+


----------



## Total Package

Great Raw.


----------



## rakija

Cant wait to see how this gets built up


----------



## kariverson

PLEASE TRIPLE POWERBOMB BRYAN PLEASE


----------



## pagi

Don't worry guys, String is coming.


----------



## jayenomics

Guys...has HHH been counted out yet? It's well past 10....


----------



## El Capitano

Awesome Raw :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16

Lol at the Sting guy.


----------



## Bad For Business

So WWE going with a civil war storyline.


----------



## Molfino

A second raw with a continuing match off air


----------



## Sarcasm1

that was underwhelming.


----------



## gamegenie

Without the Shield the Authority is pretty week. They have Dumb and Dumber and Old Age Outlaws and Corporate Kane. :lol:


----------



## markdeez33

Good RAW


----------



## TJC93

Batista no selling the whole thing :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

This Raw has been fucking great! Best raw this year.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Bryan and Shield in the ring together...this is awesome.

Punk is pissing out of his ass right now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hurry Front Row Sting. Jump the barricade!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Man..... WWE at a high it hasn't seen YEARS!!!


----------



## deepelemblues

how anti climactic


----------



## LKRocks

This is fucking awesome. Bryan and The SHield vs. Evolution and Kane.

A war is approaching Mr. Bryan


----------



## x096

Now that he had stood up, Sting guy kinda looks like Cody Rhodes. No wonder he was pissed the whole night.


----------



## THANOS

Holy Fuck!!! GOAT post-Mania RAW!! No joke


----------



## kieranwwe

Looks like we might actually get Shield vs. Evolution :mark :mark

I'm so happy they didn't break up now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is a new fucking ERA boys! This is something we've only dreamed about! Cesaro, Paige, Bryan, Shield, Wyatt's. Teh REALITY ERA IS HERE!!!!!!! :bryan


----------



## Hawkke

As usual the RawAfterMania doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Dougwertz

My tv just exploded


----------



## ikarinokami

this is a good way to get the shield even more over


----------



## Joel

The funny thing is, if it was Survivor Series time, they wouldn't even have this much effort in a multi man match.


----------



## The Absolute

Crowd wasn't as hot as New Jersey last year. But still pretty good.


----------



## Jotunheim

poor masked sting guy


----------



## theatb

That's how the Shield should be!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Extreme Rules

World Title*
Bryan vs HHH

Kane, Batista ,Orton vs The Sheild


----------



## 20083

LOVED this episode! Wow!


----------



## Omega Creed

guess we wont be seeing the shield break up just yet


----------



## Striketeam

Fuck that. No Sting is bullshit.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

But...but...but what about Sting?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That was kind of a dull ending...


----------



## Pacmanboi

I marked like a fucking 10 year old throughout the whole episode.


----------



## Con27

They should have a 4 on 4 at extreme rules but it'll probably be Bryan vs HHH and Shield vs Kane/Orton/Batista


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo

So it's Evolution - Flair + Kane


----------



## Headliner

LOL at the geeks who thought Punk was showing up tonight.

Predictable but awesome finish. It establishes that Triple H, Orton and Batista are on the same page. Like I said before Kane might get fired for telling on Triple H.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Face Shield is just...awkard.


----------



## almostfamous

That was awesome. No Sting tho. I'll never give up hope.


----------



## Olympus

Best episode of Raw I've seen in years.


----------



## Amber B

I love how that beautiful crackhead _will_ find a way to get back in the middle where he rightfully belongs. :lmao


----------



## Tacticalpanic

Raw is War


----------



## Choke2Death

The Shield vs Evolution - it's happening folks! :mark:

Just get Kane and Bryan out of this. This needs to be strictly Evolution's original four with Flair at ringside against The Shield.


----------



## Black Jesus

Fucking EPIC Raw. Best of the year so far and maybe the best Raw in the past couple of years to be honest.

Only one missing was Taker


----------



## KuritaDavion

Very good Raw tonight, and no Sting or Punk so everyone can shut the hell up about them now.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

The Shield are just too bad ass for words to explain


----------



## Bushmaster

Shield :banderas glad we actually saw them


----------



## Vårmakos

Sting vignette on the network! :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris

This really is the beginning of a New Era.

Completely forgot about Cena to be honest. He's basically in the midcard right now.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

If they book Evolution and Kane vs SHIELD and Bryan, and they actually come out to Evolution music... I'll mark DA FUCK out.


----------



## quadsas

Very disappointed about Sting. Brought my mood down


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Have to admit, I marked out when the Shield was standing there, hounding Triple H as Daniel Bryan was preparing for the knee.


----------



## Dirty Machine

Great Raw!


----------



## truelove

The Shield going over Evolution is such a pipe dream but its best for business


----------



## ABrown

except for that lull with Barrett and Rusev, this RAW was greatness


----------



## TNPunk

Shield ripping off aces and eights. Boring ending to a decent raw, mostly due to the hot crowd


----------



## finalnight

lol "eclectic members"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083

Finally completed the face turn! Great to see the Shield like this!


----------



## tiotom92

Loving this new era!


----------



## TJQ

These last 2 days have been incredible days for professional wrestling fans.


----------



## RE: Wrestling

WTF... Great ending but why not book it so the ref gets knocked out, Shield comes in, cleans house and pulls Bryan on top of Trips for the pin?


----------



## Arthurgos

Was a great Raw but i cannot lie i am upset we never saw Sting or Taker for a farewell moment..


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That was freaking fantastic :mark:


----------



## Arcade

Striketeam said:


> Fuck that. No Sting is bullshit.


Not WWE's fault that you set yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## CamillePunk

Really good Raw and great final segment. Overall that show was much better than Wrestlemania. 

Really expected Sting there at the end with the Shield masks. Love the idea of a WAR between the Authority and The Shield. Hope this angle lasts a good while.


----------



## Montel V. Porter

Great show.


----------



## Marrow

HHH screaming 'This is War'...

HHH, Orton, Batista & Kane vs Bryan & The Shield - Wargames at ER?!


----------



## kregnaz

Hope this buries a few of the weird Sting fetishists, he isn't coming and it's a good thing


----------



## KakeRock

Terrible ending ,otherwise it was decent RAW. Mostly because of i was waiting Hunter's match wich turned out to be fuckery will make this show 5/10


----------



## Satanixx

Now we just need THEGOAT :flair to get back on TV and it will be perfect.


----------



## Stad

Is it gonna be a 4 on 4 at ER?? Bryan has to defend his title doesn't he? if he does who the hell would it be against?


----------



## Fissiks

TNPunk said:


> Shield ripping off aces and eights. Boring ending to a decent raw, mostly due to the hot crowd


Bullet Club tbh


----------



## jayenomics

Shield + Bryan v Evolution + Kane at Extreme Rules? Or do we play this out all the way to Summerslam?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

OH MAN I JUST 
WOW
GOD I LOVE PRO WRESTLING


----------



## Robb Stark

What an awesome RAW. Definitely worth staying up for. Can't remember the last time I said that!


----------



## Edgehead41190

RM Dandy said:


> Face Shield is just...awkard.


Face Shield is just as good and it makes sense. They need to keep these 3 as a unit for a very long time.


----------



## hou713

Great Raw. They made it pretty obvious they're gonna try to move into a newer direction, which is good. You've gotta be one of those cynical wrestling fans who's never happy if you didn't enjoy Raw tonight.


----------



## Resist

This Raw was perfect except no Sting...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Cool ending. Great show with an awesome crowd. And at least we got to see Sting sitting in the front row all night :lel

I just wish we could have heard from Undertaker...


----------



## kariverson

Shield vs Evolution is great.

But what a fucking bullshit they didn't triple powerbomb Bryan after the whole thing. I hate stupid babyface turns. They ruined the Shield. They would look so much more badass if they attacked Bryan too. That's why I'll never like any face.


----------



## 20083

The only bad thing to come out of tonight - poor Sting guy is having to go home disappointed his guy didn't show up...


----------



## finalnight

Ambrose macking on Renee Young lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie

JoMoxRKO said:


> Reigns and Bryan team MY DREAM!!!



I know right. :


Team Awesome: D. Bryan, The Shield, Cesaro, Brock Lesnar with Heyman. 

Looks like a pretty good damn unstoppable force to be reckon with!


Authority looks like shit right now. Old ass HHH, hag Stephanie, Old ass Kane, Old Age Outlaws, and Dumb (Randy) and Dumber (Batista).


:yum:


----------



## Superhippy

The WWE is starting to really become all about out with the old in with the New. Cena during that show was just an afterthought. And I don't want to hear that the crowd only cheers for heels because that is a lie.


----------



## Black

Great RAW! WWE is finally getting good now. Really hope it's Evolution/Kane vs. Shield/Bryan at ER, that would epic as fuck.


----------



## Filthy Casual

ABrown said:


> except for that lull with Barrett and Rusev, this RAW was greatness


Speak for yourself, that was a great part too


----------



## Headliner

TNPunk said:


> Shield ripping off aces and eights. Boring ending to a decent raw, mostly due to the hot crowd


They are nothing alike.:lmao


----------



## MEMS

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> That was kind of a dull ending...


Shield should've been kept off until the 4 were kicking Bryan's ass. Then the run in save would've been huge.


----------



## Mainboy

Fantastic raw


----------



## watts63

Not better than last year's, but still a very entertaining RAW.


----------



## ryzombie619

Wow you people are easily entertained. That was a sh!tty RAW. They had so many opportunities for Sting to come out: 

1. When Lesnar was running his mouth about the streak and Heyman was listing off all his accomplishments. 

2. When Warrior came out.

3. When Daniel was getting beat down.

F you WWE. Honestly, such a boring and predictable RAW. And those fans in New Orleans should have booed the crap out of them.


----------



## Gezim

Orton, batista, kane, and hhh vs sting and shield would have made way more sense. This is just stupid


----------



## Dougwertz

Sting will main event....main event


----------



## crazyrvd123

Why? The started out coming in through the crowd and heels dont do that shit. Their pop was amazing tonight.

didnt quote what I wanted to whoops.


----------



## Amber B

The fuck do you want Sting to show up when him and his dry ass hair is about 15 years too late.
Stop.


----------



## Enders

Did anyone else notice at the end HHH nearly pass out standing up.... twice? Kane and either Batista/Orton had to catch him.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Smart move by WWE. They know they can make the Shield even bigger stars with them being by Daniel Bryan's side. Plus, I don't think this will affect Bryan at all.
What an amazing RAW. This is truly a great time to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## deepelemblues

other than the shield fully turning face i felt let down by the ending 

however shield + bryan / evolution + authority war makes me want it to be next monday night RIGHT FUCKING NOW wheres my time machine


----------



## Bahgawdking

KakeRock said:


> Terrible ending ,otherwise it was decent RAW. Mostly because of i was waiting Hunter's match wich turned out to be fuckery will make this show 5/10


THE FUCK outta here with that


----------



## ggd

Called it at the start of Raw. Everything that happened on Raw tonight was brilliant, probably the best Raw this decade. Couple of debuts, title change, stable break up, stable renewal ... by gawd.

Shame we can't have this every week. The amazing crowd also makes the live shows much more enjoyable.


----------



## Gwilt

HHH/Bryan 2 

Shield/ Kane,Tista, Orton


----------



## cpuguy18

Pacmanboi said:


> I marked like a fucking 10 year old throughout the whole episode.


me too i hope wwe is this great for the rest of the year. The network gives em an incentive to make the product better. Better product more subscriptions and less people canceling


----------



## Born of Osiris

They better come out with the Evolution theme.


----------



## RAW360

Resist said:


> This Raw was perfect except no Sting...


I have a feeling Sting would have debuted if Taker was OK. Maybe they're waiting until he's good to go.


----------



## Resist

Gezim said:


> Orton, batista, kane, and hhh vs sting and shield would have made way more sense. This is just stupid


Who would Bryan defend the title against? lol


----------



## Filthy Casual

Shield hopping on that YES wave


----------



## TheGreatBanana

A decent raw, I wasn't as entertained as the previous two, but it did signal a changing of the guard. 

Bryan is the new leader with Shield, Cesaro, Wyatts following.


----------



## CamillePunk

:banderas People mad Sting didn't show up. What do you think he's gonna bring to the table? Watch TNA from the last several years (don't really, it's a nightmare). There's nothing there anymore. I don't care if he never shows up for WWE.


----------



## kurtmangled

Evolution without Flair isn;t something i want


----------



## 20083

Sick ending


----------



## Omega_VIK

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Cool ending. Great show with an awesome crowd. And at least we got to see Sting sitting in the front row all night :lel
> 
> I just wish we could have heard from Undertaker...


That dude was PISSED.


----------



## Rockstar

I really want to see Evolution vs. The Shield at Extreme Rules but that would leave no one to face Daniel Bryan. Unless they go with Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan at Extreme Rules, but I'm expecting them to save that to Summerslam.


----------



## TheBusiness

Awesome Raw, loved it


----------



## Headliner

Why the fuck do people want Sting? *He's balding, he's fucking old and his time was 5 years ago at least.*


----------



## syxxpac

makes no sense for sting to come if taker is not their....the only chance we will get to see sting is when taker returns


----------



## Edgehead41190

ryzombie619 said:


> Wow you people are easily entertained. That was a sh!tty RAW. They had so many opportunities for Sting to come out:
> 
> 1. When Lesnar was running his mouth about the streak and Heyman was listing off all his accomplishments.
> 
> 2. When Warrior came out.
> 
> 3. When Daniel was getting beat down.
> 
> F you WWE. Honestly, such a boring and predictable RAW. And those fans in New Orleans should have booed the crap out of them.


Go away


----------



## Stone Hot

So is Undertaker not going to explain his loss at wm? Are we just suppose to leave it like that?


----------



## #Mark

Bryan, Shield, Cesaro, Wyatt, Paige and Brock Lesnar looming as the top heel.. Not to mention Evolution reuniting primed to give a huge rub. WWE is in a really good place right now. Better than they've been in years. I almost forgot Cena was even on the show.


----------



## Bambambryan

Resist said:


> This Raw was perfect except no Sting...


Sting was there the full night, he was just a little upset and choose not to participate in anything tonight.


----------



## Messiah

Damn man, way to neuter the Shield. They should have dropped Bryans ass too. Looks like they will be baby face pansies now. Oh well at least I still have the wyatts. Other than the taming of the shield, an excellent raw.


----------



## CGS

GOAT Wrestling weekend is GOAT


----------



## Phillies3:16

Daniel Bryan crying


----------



## pagi

STRING, WHY U NO COME!?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

ryzombie619 said:


> Wow you people are easily entertained. That was a sh!tty RAW. They had so many opportunities for Sting to come out:
> 
> 1. When Lesnar was running his mouth about the streak and Heyman was listing off all his accomplishments.
> 
> 2. When Warrior came out.
> 
> 3. When Daniel was getting beat down.
> 
> F you WWE. Honestly, such a boring and predictable RAW. And those fans in New Orleans should have booed the crap out of them.


lol


----------



## finalnight

If Sting vs Taker is for WM31 they could wait all the way till the RAW after SummerSlam to start the building.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ejc8710

Great Raw but no big return DAMN


----------



## gamegenie

kariverson said:


> Shield vs Evolution is great.
> 
> But what a fucking bullshit they didn't triple powerbomb Bryan after the whole thing. I hate stupid babyface turns. They ruined the Shield. They would look so much more badass if they attacked Bryan too. That's why I'll never like any face.


No they wouldn't look bad ass, they would have got booed. a Great heel, gets cheered, he transcends what it means to be a heel, he becomes a rule breaker. i.e. Stone Cold Steve Austin, Daniel Bryan, The Shield, Cesaro, Brock Lesnar.


----------



## MEMS

Best Raw ever


----------



## Velvet onion

i dont want bryan anywhere near the shield and i dont want kane anywhere near evolution


----------



## FlashPhotographer

lol at taker trolling. he won't show up until feb of next year.


----------



## LKRocks

Love this new era so far. WWE feels so much different. And better


----------



## MBL

If only Survivor Series was around the corner...

Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H for the title and Shield vs. Orton/Batista/Kane at Extreme Rules OR Bryan/Shield vs. Evolution/Kane with the title going to whoever gets the pinfall/submission. Knowing WWE, we'll get the first option.


----------



## Enders

Enders said:


> Did anyone else notice at the end HHH nearly pass out standing up.... twice? Kane and either Batista/Orton had to catch him.


No?


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

ryzombie619 said:


> Wow you people are easily entertained. That was a sh!tty RAW. They had so many opportunities for Sting to come out:
> 
> 1. When Lesnar was running his mouth about the streak and Heyman was listing off all his accomplishments.
> 
> 2. When Warrior came out.
> 
> 3. When Daniel was getting beat down.
> 
> F you WWE. Honestly, such a boring and predictable RAW. And those fans in New Orleans should have booed the crap out of them.


you are pissed why? Because one "Source" said Sting was gonna be on RAW. And predictable? Really? Did anyone predict Paige debuting and winning the Divas title? Did anyone predict Cesaro becoming a Paul Heyman Guy, or that Heyman would drop a nuke on everyone? seriously this was the best raw of the year, it was awesome.


----------



## finalnight

Aww Bryan tearing up a bit...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083

kurtmangled said:


> Evolution without Flair isn;t something i want


I actually completely agree with this. Its not the same.


----------



## CGS

Headliner said:


> Why the fuck do people want Sting? *He's balding, he's fucking old and his time was 5 years ago at least.*


Yeah but...it's sting :mark:













































Yeah i don't get it either tbh. Still fanboys gonna fanboy :lel


----------



## xD7oom

Wow this show sucked.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Bryan nearly crying on the network. Words can't express my happiness for him.


----------



## ryzombie619

CamillePunk said:


> :banderas People mad Sting didn't show up. What do you think he's gonna bring to the table? Watch TNA from the last several years (don't really, it's a nightmare). There's nothing there anymore. I don't care if he never shows up for WWE.


Who cares? He's an icon. He, at 55, is still someone who can hang in the ring if he gets ready. I don't understand where all this "He's too old" bs is coming from when he looks better than Flair did, or Hogan, or Taker at this age. He's still got some moves, plus his impact just to show up would have been amazing. It wouldn't take much to use a bat and clear out the ring.


----------



## deepelemblues

why was trips' thigh all taped up? he get smacked a little too hard by DB last night at some point?


----------



## bme

Thought the show was great.
Crowd died down a bit after the Lesnar segment but picked up again.

Don't get how people can be pissed Sting/Punk didn't appear,
It wasn't set in stone you just had some rumors and hope going around.

Some of you are mad about something the company never hinted at happening lmao.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

From what I watched, it was a great episode of Raw. Enjoyed most of what I saw.


----------



## MEMS

ryzombie619 said:


> Wow you people are easily entertained. That was a sh!tty RAW. They had so many opportunities for Sting to come out:
> 
> 1. When Lesnar was running his mouth about the streak and Heyman was listing off all his accomplishments.
> 
> 2. When Warrior came out.
> 
> 3. When Daniel was getting beat down.
> 
> F you WWE. Honestly, such a boring and predictable RAW. And those fans in New Orleans should have booed the crap out of them.


Who gives a shit about Sting? Like 5-6 marks?

Unreal Raw. Not a dull moment


----------



## beastedot9

gamegenie said:


> No they wouldn't look bad ass, they would have got booed. a Great heel, gets cheered, he transcends what it means to be a heel, he becomes a rule breaker. i.e. Stone Cold Steve Austin, Daniel Bryan, The Shield, Cesaro, Brock Lesnar.


A great heel doesn't get booed? Interesting.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That ending was shitty, but the rest of the show was fucking great.


----------



## Benzel

Punk must feel like an ass for leaving now. 

Or his departure fuelled this up turn. #thankyoupunk


----------



## hou713

Also, as much as I never thought I'd say it (He's been my favorite wrestler since 2009), Punk's not missed. He doesn't need to come back, WWE will be fine.


----------



## Griever11

I loved RAW tonight! It was definitely one of the best I can remember for a good while now. I'm pretty excited to see where they go with Cesaro as the new Heyman guy and how they're going to build the Shield and Bryan going up against Evolution.


----------



## Edgehead41190

Headliner said:


> Why the fuck do people want Sting? *He's balding, he's fucking old and his time was 5 years ago at least.*


As much blame as people put on the booking team for not making new stars, honestly we should blame ourselves. We're the ones that want to see the Stings, Hogans, Austins, Rocks, and the Undertaker. If we were to put that much focus and attention on the current roster we'll be getting new stars left and right.


----------



## jayenomics

kariverson said:


> Shield vs Evolution is great.
> 
> But what a fucking bullshit they didn't triple powerbomb Bryan after the whole thing. I hate stupid babyface turns. They ruined the Shield. They would look so much more badass if they attacked Bryan too. That's why I'll never like any face.


Well aren't you a Debbie Downer


----------



## kariverson

Messiah said:


> Damn man, way to neuter the Shield. They should have dropped Bryans ass too. Looks like they will be baby face pansies now. Oh well at least I still have the wyatts. Other than the taming of the shield, an excellent raw.


I agree so fucking much. Babyfaces suck. Shield would be so much more awesome if after that they triple powerbomb Bryan. Why does everything has to be black and white on WWE. Never grey?


----------



## ryzombie619

THE_sXeBeast said:


> you are pissed why? Because one "Source" said Sting was gonna be on RAW. And predictable? Really? Did anyone predict Paige debuting and winning the Divas title? Did anyone predict Cesaro becoming a Paul Heyman Guy, or that Heyman would drop a nuke on everyone? seriously this was the best raw of the year, it was awesome.


One source??? HAHAHA. No...most sources. I saw Pagie doing that the minute she came out, yes. Who cares about Cesaro becoming a Heyman guy? He's a freaking manager, who gives a sh!t? You people like mediocre shows apparently.


----------



## Hawkke

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> So it's Evolution - Flair + Kane


I'm down with that!


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Great episode


----------



## D.A.N.

ryzombie619 said:


> Wow you people are easily entertained. That was a sh!tty RAW. They had so many opportunities for Sting to come out:
> 
> 1. When Lesnar was running his mouth about the streak and Heyman was listing off all his accomplishments.
> 
> 2. When Warrior came out.
> 
> 3. When Daniel was getting beat down.
> 
> F you WWE. Honestly, such a boring and predictable RAW. And those fans in New Orleans should have booed the crap out of them.


Yeah, let's complain that the entire show was bad because one highly unlikely thing didn't happen on it.


----------



## Prayer Police

Does anyone have a screen capture of the "Titty Master" sign?


----------



## Striketeam

Arcade said:


> Not WWE's fault that you set yourself up for disappointment.


It alright though, he's still up there waiting for next week.


----------



## Stad

ryzombie619 said:


> Wow you people are easily entertained. That was a sh!tty RAW. They had so many opportunities for Sting to come out:
> 
> 1. When Lesnar was running his mouth about the streak and Heyman was listing off all his accomplishments.
> 
> 2. When Warrior came out.
> 
> 3. When Daniel was getting beat down.
> 
> F you WWE. Honestly, such a boring and predictable RAW. And those fans in New Orleans should have booed the crap out of them.


Please log off and delete your account.


----------



## Waffelz

Stunning Raw. Awesome.


Four on four or three on three at ER?


----------



## deepelemblues

Stad said:


> Please log off and delete your account.


i don't think you can do that while logged off...


----------



## kokepepsi

Didn't like the ending
Good raw

Back to shit crowds and everyone getting mad for it next week


----------



## CGS

ryzombie619 said:


> Who cares? He's an icon. He, at 55,* is still someone who can hang in the ring if he gets ready*. I don't understand where all this "He's too old" bs is coming from when he looks better than Flair did, or Hogan, or Taker at this age. He's still got some moves, plus his impact just to show up would have been amazing. It wouldn't take much to use a bat and clear out the ring.


Have you actually watched a Sting match in the last few years. 

Honestly the people who desperately want Sting to wrestle really wanna ruin shit for themselves. Trust me the dream will always be better than the reality at this stage.


----------



## ryzombie619

MEMS said:


> Who gives a shit about Sting? Like 5-6 marks?
> 
> Unreal Raw. Not a dull moment


How old are you? 12? You a Cena guy? Yeah. No Sting is the sh!t.


----------



## Resist

Waffelz said:


> Stunning Raw. Awesome.
> 
> 
> Four on four or three on three at ER?


3 on 3 with Bryan/Hunter for the strap


----------



## bme

Sting was crap when he returned to wrestling in 2006, how people expect him to be better 9 years later boggles my mind.
Seriously thou where did WWE hint that he was debuting ? I might've missed something.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

CGS said:


> Have you actually watched a Sting match in the last few years.
> 
> Honestly the people who desperately want Sting to wrestle really wanna ruin shit for themselves. Trust me the dream will always be better than the reality at this stage.


but it's the reality era. haven't you heard??


----------



## Headliner

Has anyone watched Sting in TNA over the last few years?


----------



## dan the marino

Pretty awesome episode of RAW. I'm almost shamed to say that I'm still feeling a bit depressed over the Undertaker loss so that is still hanging over the show I feel, and unnecessarily. It's not going to help Brock much and it's not going to do anything in the long run but kill spirits. They're going to want to retcon that. 

Aside from that though Heyman had an amazing promo, Bryan was awesome, Triple H was awesome, Cesaro was awesome, it was cool seeing Warrior, the crowd was incredible, Wyatt was incredible, Orton coming out to crickets even in front of a hot crowd was hilarious, Shield was awesome... Very fun show, hope they keep it up.


----------



## autechrex

lolwut

why is shawne merriman on the post show?


----------



## Dougwertz

Rock. Hard.


----------



## Oh you didn't know

better than you CHICO


----------



## NitroMark

NO STING FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Brandough

I'm crying sting dead didn't show up :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13

I'm so glad Sting's old ass just decided to buy a ticket instead of actually competing


----------



## FlashPhotographer

NitroMark said:


> NO STING FUCK THIS COMPANY


this


----------



## Jesus_Hong

What if WWE advertised Sting for next weeks Raw and then this guy comes out


----------



## Resist

bme said:


> Sting was crap when he returned to wrestling in 2006, how people expect him to be better 9 years later boggles my mind.
> Seriously thou where did WWE hint that he was debuting ? I might've missed something.


Sting was amazing at TNA until around 2010/2011


----------



## Edgehead41190

#CutForSting


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

I just Sting in the Hall of Fame, thats it. Maybe make a couple of apperances but no. To wrestle no, I have watched TNA, just no...He was good. Keyword being WAS. Not anymore. And a Taker-Sting match? No thank you, maybe like 5 years ago but not now


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I kinda believe Court when he said Sting might not show up until around Summerslam, when the 6 month Network commitment is up.



But this Bryan/Shield/Evolution angle is enough to keep me satisfied. 


See, Phil. Could've been you.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO

To describe WWE in one GIF right now, here you go:


----------



## 20083

Waffelz said:


> Stunning Raw. Awesome.
> 
> 
> Four on four or three on three at ER?


I would imagine 3 on 3 and a 1 on 1 for the title, but who knows.


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark: :rollins :reigns :ambrose :bryan


----------



## Hawkke

Stad said:


> Please log off and delete your account.


Seconded!


This was a fantastic..ish episode, As much as the streak ending sucked, This episode got me pumped up again. And that is exactly what it needed to do for a lot of people. E X A C T L Y.



Eulonzo said:


> :mark: :rollins :reigns :ambrose :bryan


Studded Cheetah has me curious :lol:lol


----------



## Rock316AE

Decent RAW but not as good as the last two years after WM. I don't know what's the contract situation with Sting but that was the perfect show to debut if he's going to be at WM31. Maybe they wanted his first appearance to be in a segment with Taker.


----------



## Curtain Jerker

No Taker, no Sting, somehow Heyman turns face (well sorta).
First wasted Lesnar appearance. 

Good things: Divas match, Zack Ryder on Raw, Shield.


----------



## Chrome

kokepepsi said:


> Didn't like the ending
> Good raw
> 
> Back to shit crowds and everyone getting mad for it next week


Yeah, Raw's in Alabama next week. fpalm

Great Raw tonight though. The post-Mania Raw crowd continues to outdo itself each and every year.


----------



## Edgehead41190

Jesus_Hong said:


> What if WWE advertised Sting for next weeks Raw and then this guy comes out


I would love Vince forever:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Resist

Jesus_Hong said:


> What if WWE advertised Sting for next weeks Raw and then this guy comes out




Mass suicides and riots and the IWC imploding


----------



## Vyer

I could feel the ushering in of the New Generation tonight.


----------



## ryzombie619

D.A.N. said:


> Yeah, let's complain that the entire show was bad because one highly unlikely thing didn't happen on it.


Well what was good about the show? THe ending sucked and was predictable. The divas match showed signs of being good and then ended up being a 10 second joke. The tag match with Cena, Sheamus, Langston and the Wyatts was boring and just a normal "let's squeeze as much talent into a match so we can have Heyman and HHH flap their gums for an hour" match. Cesaro and Swagger was meh. The reveal that Cesaro was a Heyman guy was like...who the F cares? Heyman is a manager. Curtis Axel was a Heyman guy...how is he doing at the moment? Lesnar and Heyman coming out acting like idiots talking about the streak..no this show sucked because it sucked...and on top of that it was supposed to have Sting, and they had a ton of reasons to bring him out tonight. Plus, it's the RAW after WM which is supposed to be the best RAW of the year...and it was just a normal RAW. Disappointment for a lot of reasons.


----------



## autechrex

The Absolute said:


> Crowd wasn't as hot as New Jersey last year. But still pretty good.


Correct me if i'm wrong but there has never been a crowd reaction like there was for Bryan at the opening segment, right?


----------



## Octavarium_

I think Taker would not be able to cope with a post-mania crowd. The guy just had a severe concussion. That guy yelling at him was disrespectful, imagine what 15 000 + would do? Hopefully he makes an appearance next week.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

A-Ri putting over Taker. Love that dude.


----------



## MBL

Fuck Sting. The majority of the WWE audience has no idea who he is, and he's far to old to invest stock in. It's time to think about the future.


----------



## Amuroray

no shocks at all.

could see the ending a mile away


----------



## 20083

Big Ending said:


> To describe WWE in one GIF right now, here you go:


Agreed completely! :mark:


----------



## ryzombie619

MBL said:


> Fuck Sting. The majority of the WWE audience has no idea who he is, and he's far to old to invest stock in. It's time to think about the future.


I saw people in the crowd with Sting makeup on and signs. So they do care.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Loved tonights RAW, but holy shit first time in months Ive watched live and not DVR. COMMERCIAL FUCKING OVERLOAD


----------



## kariverson

Octavarium_ said:


> I think Taker would not be able to cope with a post-mania crowd. The guy just had a severe concussion. That guy yelling at him was disrespectful, imagine what 15 000 + would do? Hopefully he makes an appearance next week.


Yeah remember when ziggler had a concussion? He said he couldn't even remember stuff for days. And he is young. Taker is 50. He needs some time.


----------



## Arthurgos

We know Sting will be at Mania 31 due to all the hints going on along with the video that has Sting making a small crowd go quite insane.. Seems a lot of people are upset on Twitter about there being no Sting, CM Punk or Taker. If Taker was legit injured maybe that was why?


----------



## El Capitan

Pretty decent RAW, the only thing that annoyed me is their refusal to give the Divas more than a few minutes


----------



## Hawkke

Amuroray said:


> no shocks at all.
> 
> could see the ending a mile away


I got enough shock last night thanks. Things don't Always have to shock, if you can't keep your audience's attention for more than 24 hours without "shock" you're a bad writer. Which yes the WWE writers are bad, but for tonight, they pulled their weight well enough.


----------



## Smh13

Good episode to make us look forward to next week,crowd were excellent aswell as they always are after wrestlemania,the only thing that could have been better is undertaker keeping the streak last night but you can't have everything the right way,think it will be a 3 on 3 and hhh and Bryan for the championship at extreme rules


----------



## Striketeam

Headliner said:


> Has anyone watched Sting in TNA over the last few years?


Yes, that's what makes his debut so exciting. Can't wait to see his and Hogan's fuckery in a WWE ring. STING MON


----------



## jayenomics

autechrex said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but there has never been a crowd reaction like there was for Bryan at the opening segment, right?


You could tell they were turning up the volume on the chants for Bryan. They were insane, but they were helped on TV.


----------



## Headliner

ryzombie619 said:


> I saw people in the crowd with Sting makeup on and signs. So they do care.


This is a diehard smark crowd. Not your normal WWE audience.


----------



## CGS

Jesus_Hong said:


> What if WWE advertised Sting for next weeks Raw and then this guy comes out


That would make Vince the greatest troll in history


----------



## Your_Solution

The logistics for ER seem a bit off to me. Bryan vs. HHH and Shield vs. Evolution is what should happen but HHH can't really be in both matches and Kane needs to be involved it seems. So does Kane become a HHH stand-in vs. the Shield while HHH goes after the belt? Or does Kane or somebody else challenge Bryan while the original Evolution faces the Shield? 

Maybe they just do a 4v4 and say fuck it, Evolution vs. Shield with Team Hell No split down the middle and the title on the line. Make it a no hold barred elimination tag just for the hell of it.


----------



## KO Bossy

autechrex said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but there has never been a crowd reaction like there was for Bryan at the opening segment, right?


Hogan in Montreal, 2002, for starters...


----------



## PRODIGY

Pretty epic show for me mainly because of this.


----------



## CMP44BB

*Best RAW In YEARS!*

That was epic. So many mark-out moments.
1. Cesaro is a Paul Heyman Guy!
2. Paige is Divas Champ
3. The Shield are officially faces
4. The Ultimate Warrior made an appearance
5. Dat 6 man Tag
6. Adam Rose is debuting soon
7. Daniel Bryan is THE top guy
8. Wade Barrett had a match
9. RVD came back
10. Evolution reunion
11. Not that much FILLER!


----------



## WrayBryatt

ryzombie619 said:


> Well what was good about the show? THe ending sucked and was predictable. The divas match showed signs of being good and then ended up being a 10 second joke. The tag match with Cena, Sheamus, Langston and the Wyatts was boring and just a normal "let's squeeze as much talent into a match so we can have Heyman and HHH flap their gums for an hour" match. Cesaro and Swagger was meh. The reveal that Cesaro was a Heyman guy was like...who the F cares? Heyman is a manager. Curtis Axel was a Heyman guy...how is he doing at the moment? Lesnar and Heyman coming out acting like idiots talking about the streak..no this show sucked because it sucked...and on top of that it was supposed to have Sting, and they had a ton of reasons to bring him out tonight. Plus, it's the RAW after WM which is supposed to be the best RAW of the year...and it was just a normal RAW. Disappointment for a lot of reasons.


You are warped man lol. I'm much more satisfied with this then WM. Cena looks like a midcard now. lol. I mean come on, Langston and sheamus? lol


----------



## Kabraxal

It was a good raw for the most part... hated the Streak/Lesnar segment, the pointless tag match, and not building a feud and having Paige win the title on her first night up in a bad one minute match essentially. Don't know if we'll go back to the same ole same ole.... I think the WWE has burned me too many times to really be all that positive at this point.


----------



## Smh13

I don't even think we'll see taker next week,they'll give him a few weeks to recover because even a week is far too short for a concussion and since he was taken straight to hospital last night during the show proves it was quite serious,could be a few weeks before we see him again


----------



## aVanillaMidget

To paraphrase Summer Rae on Total Divas... "That was funnnnnn"

Seriously, good episode of Raw! Glad RVD is back, Bryan held the titles through a Raw, and THE KING OF SWING is with Heyman! 
*
My FULL Monday Night Raw After Mania Review*


----------



## CGS

Your_Solution said:


> The logistics for ER seem a bit off to me. Bryan vs. HHH and Shield vs. Evolution is what should happen but HHH can't really be in both matches and Kane needs to be involved it seems. So does Kane become a HHH stand-in vs. the Shield while HHH goes after the belt? Or does Kane or somebody else challenge Bryan while the original Evolution faces the Shield?
> 
> Maybe they just do a 4v4 and say fuck it, Evolution vs. Shield with Team Hell No split down the middle and the title on the line. Make it a no hold barred elimination tag just for the hell of it.


The whole Evolution reunion stuff just seems like something the fans have conjured up. I don't even think the WWE has really mentioned it let alone emphasis it. 

Probably will be Kane, Orton & Tista V The Shield while Haitch goes after the strap.


----------



## CMP44BB

*Re: Best RAW In YEARS!*

Oh and THE CROWD WAS FUCKING INSANE!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

CGS said:


> That would make Vince the greatest troll in history


Maybe they'll advertise the return of Copeland as well.


----------



## bme

"I read some rumors that X is gonna happen"
"I think X will happen"
"X didn't happen, screw this company"

:lmao

Authority vs. Bryan/Shield :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

Only way Sting shows up is if it's to face Taker. If Taker was out with his injury, that _could_ explain them holding off on the Sting appearance. I guess.


----------



## Chrome

Jesus_Hong said:


> Spoiler: big pic
> 
> 
> 
> What if WWE advertised Sting for next weeks Raw and then this guy comes out


Or they just show a clip from this 1970's movie:


----------



## syxxpac

to the ppl complaining about sting the only chance of sting debuting is when undertaker returns to explain his loss at wm. If sting does not show up then than now way he is ever coming.


----------



## Eulonzo

We're officially in a new era. Nobody can deny it.

The Shield & Daniel Bryan ended the show on top, Paige debuted and won the title and got one of the best reactions of the night (she even got 2 chants), Rusev debuted, Bo Dallas/Adam Rose vignettes were all over this RAW, Cesaro is a Paul Heyman Guy, The Wyatts dominated, Barrett re-debuted (wrestling wise), I mean.. FUCK. :homer Pretty much every moment that happened had to do with all these new stars & new guys, and no one can dispute that. I really enjoyed RAW tonight and I can't wait to watch it again.


----------



## checkcola

Booker T - "I like _Lana_"


----------



## LOL Mic Skills

See and most of you wont admit that The Shield staying together was a great idea!


----------



## youmakemeleery

ryzombie619 said:


> I saw people in the crowd with Sting makeup on and signs. So they do care.


Yeah, let's just bring back some more old ducks instead of riding towards the future.

I've been waiting for a new generation ever since Punk rose up.


----------



## King Gimp

Not as good as last year or the year before.

Still very good show. 7.5/10.


----------



## jcmmnx

Joel said:


> The funny thing is, if it was Survivor Series time, they wouldn't even have this much effort in a multi man match.


War Games at Extreme Rules. They keep talking about a war so War Games would be the logical match(I hope).


----------



## bme

CGS said:


> The whole Evolution reunion stuff just seems like something the fans have conjured up. I don't even think the WWE has really mentioned it let alone emphasis it.
> 
> Probably will be Kane, Orton & Tista V The Shield while Haitch goes after the strap.


"When the 3 of us are on the same page, were unstoppable"

HHH said this on RAW and you have 'Tista/Orton helping him.


----------



## dan the marino

Eulonzo said:


> We're officially in a new era. Nobody can deny it.


Ehhhh not to be the Debbie Downer but I'll believe it when I see it. Every year the first few weeks following RAW look awesome. 

It wasn't any different this year that's for sure. Awesome, awesome show and as of right now, they have a lot potential directions to go in right now.



LOL Mic Skills said:


> See and most of you wont admit that The Shield staying together was a great idea!


Uh what? What forum have you been reading these past few months? Nobody wanted Shield to break up if they weren't going for that Wrestlemania match.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

Last years show was better but it was still epic. Great way to start the raw after mania. So many fresh faces and can't wait to see where this goes. Paige rusev Lana cesaro shield Bryan etc. Unbelievable to see all these people getting pushed.


----------



## CM12Punk

kariverson said:


> Shield vs Evolution is great.
> 
> But what a fucking bullshit they didn't triple powerbomb Bryan after the whole thing. I hate stupid babyface turns. They ruined the Shield. They would look so much more badass if they attacked Bryan too. That's why I'll never like any face.


Too bad you never saw the picture. They never once celebrated with Bryan, they only got revenge on HHH and the Authority and stood on their own. It looks like there will be an uneasy alliance between the Shield and Bryan.


----------



## izzie

Are people really complaining about this Raw?

I'm just ecstatic that they're trying to build up younger stars. Bo, Adam Rose, Paige, Rusev. 
Shame Zayn's not a part, but hell, I'll take it.


----------



## hou713

People should chill out about Evolution. There is no Evolution. We don't need anymore nostalgia. It's The Authority now. Extreme Rules is most likely gonna be Kane, Batista, & Orton vs. The Shield and Triple H vs Daniel Bryan to finish off this Authority storyline.


----------



## kariverson

Legasee said:


> Pretty epic show for me mainly because of this.


Hottest face on a diva on WWE. :yum:


----------



## Eulonzo

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ehhhh not to be the Debbie Downer but I'll believe it when I see it. Every year the first few weeks following RAW look awesome.
> 
> It wasn't any different this year that's for sure. Awesome, awesome show and as of right now, they have a lot potential directions to go in right now.


There wasn't as much new blood dominating last year like this year, imo. *shrugs*

But that's true. Perhaps I'm just hyped over all this happenings.


----------



## Ham and Egger

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ehhhh not to be the Debbie Downer but I'll believe it when I see it. Every year the first few weeks following RAW look awesome.
> 
> It wasn't any different this year that's for sure. Awesome, awesome show and as of right now, they have a lot potential directions to go in right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh what? What forum have you been reading this past few months? Nobody wanted Shield to break up if they weren't going for that Wrestlemania match.


The Wyatts won, Paige debuted and won the Diva's title, and Bryan/Shield ended the show on top. It's very different from last year.


----------



## Reaper

I have a feeling that AJ is about to replace Vickie as Smackdown GM and make life miserable for the new Diva Paige. Looking forward to it. Excellent way to start her career and it proves that they're fully behind her in every way. 

Now with Summer, Emma and Paige all brought up, it finally looks like Total Divas are going to be side-lined (to acceptable levels anyways). Or one can hope.


----------



## checkcola

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho · 8m 
WOW! Best #MondayNightRaw EEVVEERRR!! Now that’s how you introduce and put over new talent. The new era has begun!!! @wwe


----------



## jcmmnx

Elipses Corter said:


> But...but...but what about Sting?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They're busy making new stars not putting on 55 year olds.


----------



## pinofreshh

had to leave raw mid-way and just caught up on my DVR.

finally, energy during a divas match! as much as it looked sloppy, i don't care because the crowd was so into it that it made the energy that much better -- "this is awesome" during a divas promo & match!? i certainly hope paige & aj get a good feud going and with both training to work with each other. that was awesome, imo, can't wait to see more!

cesaro, a heyman guy! :mark: :mark: again, more crowd awesomeness throughout an awesome match!! the king of swing!! :mark:

ending might have been bittersweet to some, but i loved it. fucking shield and their masks are so badass, glad they came in for the save and picked up the energy at the end.


----------



## Roach13

Great Raw as always after Wrestlemania


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

People wanting Jake to work the Rumble is no different than people wanting Sting to just make an appearance. I don't understand that.

And, speaking for me, it's not like I'm hype over Sting wrestling. I just want to see him in WWE, to see the reactions of the fans and to watch the most notable missing piece of the puzzle finally complete it.

Strictly nostalgia. Just like people wanting Jake in the Rumble just because he's drug free but ignore how horrible his later years were on the indies.

Doesn't make sense. Especially since Sting doesn't have to wrestle in order to show up. Jake didn't either but people wanted Jake in that Rumble. Why?


----------



## Eulonzo

izzie said:


> Are people really complaining about this Raw?
> 
> I'm just ecstatic that they're trying to build up younger stars. Bo, Adam Rose, Paige, Rusev.
> Shame Zayn's not a part, but hell, I'll take it.


Yeah, exactly. People always bitch about them using part timers and past wrestlers, but to me, 80% or 70% of everything tonight involved younger stars and new stars, and the best moments involved the younger guys, imo.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom

bme said:


> "When the 3 of us are on the same page, were unstoppable"
> 
> HHH said this on RAW and you have 'Tista/Orton helping him.


Do you think HHH feels sexy after he gets to hang out with Randy Orton & Batista? :agree:


----------



## Waffelz

This Raw was far better than the last two years.

I actually preferred this year's crowd, too as they weren't really shitting on anything.


----------



## Happenstan

jayenomics said:


> You could tell they were turning up the volume on the chants for Bryan. They were insane, but they were helped on TV.


2 months ago they were muting crowd reactions now they are boosting them? :ti


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Who were put over BIG tonight:

Daniel Bryan
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Bray Wyatt
Alexander Rusev
Cesaro (Him especially)
Brock Lesnar
Paige
Bo Dallas
Adam Rose
+more

Welcome to a new era, folks.


----------



## TJC93

What's the appeal with Paige then? I know she was nervous but I didn't see anything special


----------



## kariverson

CM12Punk said:


> Too bad you never saw the picture. They never once celebrated with Bryan, they only got revenge on HHH and the Authority and stood on their own. It looks like there will be an uneasy alliance between the Shield and Bryan.


I really wish you're right.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Headliner said:


> Has anyone watched Sting in TNA over the last few years?


If they're excited for him to wrestle then the answer is obvious. You have to remember a lot of these fans are high on nostalgia. They probably want to see Hulk Hogan and the Ultimate Warrior in one more match too.


----------



## Eulonzo

BIG E WINNING said:


> Who were put over BIG tonight:
> 
> Daniel Bryan
> Roman Reigns
> Seth Rollins
> Dean Ambrose
> Bray Wyatt
> Alexander Rusev
> Cesaro (Him especially)
> Brock Lesnar
> Paige
> Bo Dallas
> Adam Rose
> +more
> 
> Welcome to a new era, folks.


:mark:


----------



## CesaroSection

Best Raw I have ever seen in 15 years of watching. Created so many new stars. Sting who? lol


----------



## Morrison17

#PaigeIsGonnaKillYou
#UndbreakeableFuckingPaige
#EatSleepThinkAgain
#HustleLoyaltyPaige
#Paige!Paige!Paige!


----------



## kariverson

TJC93 said:


> What's the appeal with Paige then? I know she was nervous but I didn't see anything special


She looked reeeaaaally nervous. IMO she's not ready for main roster.


----------



## Hawkke

Calling it now.. Sort of..

ER Card Predictions..

HHH Vs Dbry _Cage_
RO, Batista, Kane Vs. Shield
Paige Vs AJ
Cena Vs. Wyatt 2 _Street fight/No DQ_ *Or..* Wyatt Vs Big E for the IC Title and Cena Vs Someone who will lose.
Cesaro Vs. Swagger
Shaemus Vs. Someone
Usos Vs.. Rhodes bothers or Wyatt's cronies maybe?


----------



## jcmmnx

ryzombie619 said:


> How old are you? 12? You a Cena guy? Yeah. No Sting is the sh!t.


Sting hasn't had a good year in 15 years let it go.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom

It feels like a new era is starting to develop. Maybe it's cause it might be a long time if we were to ever see another match as shocking as The Streak being ended.


----------



## Arthurgos

TJC93 said:


> What's the appeal with Paige then? I know she was nervous but I didn't see anything special


Alternate look, British aaand amazing in the ring . Been wrestling on shows i think since she was 13 with her mum actually and on the independents as the Britani Knight. She is also 1 year younger than me which makes me feel quite inadequate for sure she is only 21 lol.

I am ranting when i should really just tell you to watch NXT Arrival (The PPV like event they had on the WWE Network).


----------



## TJC93

I think I'll put it down to extreme nerves for now


----------



## sharkboy22

10/10 RAW for me tonight. Not one bad moment. The three hours just flew by quickly. I was actually shocked when I saw D-Bryan come out. I couldn't believe it was main event time already. WWE never disappoints the night after Mania (Y)


----------



## Reaper

I agree with all of you. This clearly has a new Era feel to it. I don't like the name as they've coined it but when HHH said this is the Reality Era, he meant it.


----------



## Edgehead41190

As someone mentioned I am nervous of the fact that they could drop the ball with these new stars. I mean yeah Adam Rose is good and all but do they really got plans for him? Or is he going to be a rock & roll Brodus Clay? Same with Bo Dallas, he's great on NXT but do they really got any plans for him in the long run? Only thing I could see him doing is possibly taking the strap of Big E or Ambrose.


----------



## jcmmnx

TJC93 said:


> What's the appeal with Paige then? I know she was nervous but I didn't see anything special


Watch NXT Arrival, and find out. I've yet to see a 1 minute match where you can tell if someone is good or not.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2

BIG E WINNING said:


> Who were put over BIG tonight:
> 
> Daniel Bryan
> Roman Reigns
> Seth Rollins
> Dean Ambrose
> Bray Wyatt
> Alexander Rusev
> Cesaro (Him especially)
> Brock Lesnar
> Paige
> Bo Dallas
> Adam Rose
> +more
> 
> Welcome to a new era, folks.



Well said. Although I find it funny Lesnar found his way into this group. :


----------



## Headliner

New Generation 2. I'm loving it. Bryan, Ceasro, Shield, Wyatt.


----------



## kariverson

Arthurgos said:


> Alternate look, British aaand amazing in the ring . Been wrestling on shows i think since she was 13 with her mum actually and on the independents as the Britani Knight. She is also 1 year younger than me which makes me feel quite inadequate for sure she is only 21 lol.
> 
> I am ranting when i should really just tell you to watch NXT Arrival (The PPV like event they had on the WWE Network).


I am 21 too, will she marry me!?!?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

kariverson said:


> I am 21 too, will she marry me!?!?


Nope


----------



## TJC93

jcmmnx said:


> Watch NXT Arrival, and find out. I've yet to see a 1 minute match where you can tell if someone is good or not.


I wasnt shitting on her it was a genuine question. Didn't just mean the match either


----------



## x78

TJC93 said:


> What's the appeal with Paige then? I know she was nervous but I didn't see anything special


----------



## Arthurgos

jcmmnx said:


> Watch NXT Arrival, and find out. I've yet to see a 1 minute match where you can tell if someone is good or not.


NXT Arrival will also show people just how good Emma is to .


----------



## kariverson

Elipses Corter said:


> Nope


Y U CRUSH MY DREAMS


----------



## sharkboy22

Did Bo Dallas debut tonight or something? I mean, I saw the video package but did he actually have a match?


----------



## Tony

sharkboy22 said:


> Did Bo Dallas debut tonight or something? I mean, I saw the video package but did he actually have a match?


Nope, just a vignette. Adam Rose had vignettes on the show as well.


----------



## KO Bossy

The good:

-Heyman cutting a sensational promo that truly has me believing that in kayfabe terms, Brock is GOAT
-Shield vs Evolution
-Cesaro finally getting some well deserved recognition, and getting paired with Heyman is a brilliant move
-Hunter channeling his inner Vince off the top
-Wyatt Family being very over
-Warrior promo was a nice segment


And the bad:

-I still feel like Bryan being champion is some sick joke, the whole thing feels ridiculous. Some may think he's an example of everything right with wrestling, whereas I feel like he's the prime example of everything wrong with it. Most won't agree, and that's fine, but I have higher standards than others
-Paige had a nice debut and had a surprisingly great reaction, but the match was short and dreadful
-They shat on the tag division tonight, which was unnecessary
-Too many commercials
-No Sting (I can hope, can't I?)

So overall, better than most Raws, but I admit, it does get annoying when the fans just take over segments. I get that Cena and Sheamus are stale, but it seems like no matter what position the WWE puts guys in, some will get cheered and others won't. Babyface and heel seems not to matter at all anymore, and that's just a completely basic storyline dynamic. If alignments don't matter, why bother having characters at all? Why not just have vanilla fighters go out there like UFC? As I said earlier, this new generation right now is basically just fans doing whatever they want. I understand that people are pissed at having the same shit shoved down their throats for ages, but this, IMO, isn't the right response. Fans running the product like this is a really dangerous thing. Just as quickly as they make a guy by cheering for him, they can turn on him and ruin it (much like this site). And as a business, are you going to throw away all that work just because fans woke up one morning and decided they're tired of one guy? That's stupid, what would be the point of building him up at all? I also find it a little disrespectful for some guys to be negatively reacted towards when they themselves did nothing are are simply caught in the cross fire. Look at Big E. I'm not much of a fan of the guy, but they looked like they were doing something with him in the winter. Now tonight, he got heavy boos simply because of who he was associated with. He's not stale and cheesy...at least not at Cena or Sheamus' level, so shitting on him the way they did was a bit uncalled for, I think. But again, this is the era that the fans are running, so things apparently mean fuck all, now. By August, Ambrose will be a top guy because people will love him as a heel, Reigns will be despised at a Cena level and Miz will be crucified for being the annoying frog man that he is. Oh and Bryan will go over the entire roster in a 30 on 1 Battle Royal, then lose it to some NXT prodigy that has become the new fan favorite.


----------



## Vyer

sharkboy22 said:


> Did Bo Dallas debut tonight or something? I mean, I saw the video package but did he actually have a match?


No not tonight.


----------



## Arthurgos

x78 said:


>







Probably a better one to watch .


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

KO Bossy said:


> But again, this is the era that the fans are running, so things apparently mean fuck all, now. By August, Ambrose will be a top guy because people will love him as a heel, Reigns will be despised at a Cena level and Miz will be crucified for being the annoying frog man that he is. *Oh and Bryan will go over the entire roster in a 30 on 1 Battle Royal, then lose it to some NXT prodigy that has become the new fan favorite.*


:sami:zayn:zayn2


----------



## KO Bossy

Headliner said:


> New Generation 2. I'm loving it. Bryan, Ceasro, Shield, Wyatt.


I'm hoping that 2015 is not suddenly going to be 1995 levels of awful.

12 months of Roman Reigns as champion, Daniel Bryan vs Bo Dallas feud over a stolen coat, a contender for worst WM ever (main evented by a basketball player...football had their shot. Maybe Rod the Bod is still available?), they bring back KOTR to give it to Brodus Clay, and he gets a Summerslam main event...

Yikes, its painful thinking about it.


----------



## Edgehead41190

KO Bossy said:


> The good:
> 
> -Heyman cutting a sensational promo that truly has me believing that in kayfabe terms, Brock is GOAT
> -Shield vs Evolution
> -Cesaro finally getting some well deserved recognition, and getting paired with Heyman is a brilliant move
> -Hunter channeling his inner Vince off the top
> -Wyatt Family being very over
> -Warrior promo was a nice segment
> 
> 
> And the bad:
> 
> -I still feel like Bryan being champion is some sick joke, the whole thing feels ridiculous. Some may think he's an example of everything right with wrestling, whereas I feel like he's the prime example of everything wrong with it. Most won't agree, and that's fine, but I have higher standards than others
> -Paige had a nice debut and had a surprisingly great reaction, but the match was short and dreadful
> -They shat on the tag division tonight, which was unnecessary
> -Too many commercials
> -No Sting (I can hope, can't I?)
> 
> So overall, better than most Raws, but I admit, it does get annoying when the fans just take over segments. I get that Cena and Sheamus are stale, but it seems like no matter what position the WWE puts guys in, some will get cheered and others won't. Babyface and heel seems not to matter at all anymore, and that's just a completely basic storyline dynamic. If alignments don't matter, why bother having characters at all? Why not just have vanilla fighters go out there like UFC? As I said earlier, this new generation right now is basically just fans doing whatever they want. I understand that people are pissed at having the same shit shoved down their throats for ages, but this, IMO, isn't the right response. Fans running the product like this is a really dangerous thing. Just as quickly as they make a guy by cheering for him, they can turn on him and ruin it (much like this site). And as a business, are you going to throw away all that work just because fans woke up one morning and decided they're tired of one guy? That's stupid, what would be the point of building him up at all? I also find it a little disrespectful for some guys to be negatively reacted towards when they themselves did nothing are are simply caught in the cross fire. Look at Big E. I'm not much of a fan of the guy, but they looked like they were doing something with him in the winter. Now tonight, he got heavy boos simply because of who he was associated with. He's not stale and cheesy...at least not at Cena or Sheamus' level, so shitting on him the way they did was a bit uncalled for, I think. But again, this is the era that the fans are running, so things apparently mean fuck all, now. By August, Ambrose will be a top guy because people will love him as a heel, Reigns will be despised at a Cena level and Miz will be crucified for being the annoying frog man that he is. Oh and Bryan will go over the entire roster in a 30 on 1 Battle Royal, then lose it to some NXT prodigy that has become the new fan favorite.


The most logical post I ever seen. Granted I disagree but still glad to see some members on here give an opinion without spraying bs.


----------



## Headliner

KO Bossy said:


> I'm hoping that 2015 is not suddenly going to be 1995 levels of awful.
> 
> 12 months of Roman Reigns as champion, Daniel Bryan vs Bo Dallas feud over a stolen coat, a contender for worst WM ever (main evented by a basketball player...football had their shot. Maybe Rod the Bod is still available?), they bring back KOTR to give it to Brodus Clay, and he gets a Summerslam main event...
> 
> Yikes, its painful thinking about it.




These guys aren't as bad as you make them out to be.


----------



## KO Bossy

ShieldOfJustice said:


> :sami:zayn:zayn2


I could honestly see that happening.


----------



## Arthurgos

KO Bossy said:


> I could honestly see that happening.


I want it to happen . Would of course be terrible if it was not a huge and looong match.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

KO Bossy said:


> I could honestly see that happening.


I do like Sami Zayn/El Generico though. His matches are exciting and he brings his own lucha inspired style. I prefer him to Bryan and would root for him in a feud against Bryan.


----------



## KO Bossy

Headliner said:


> These guys aren't as bad as you make them out to be.


OK, well insert whoever you want there. But if this is New Generation 2, I'm hoping we won't get a year as dark as 1995. Just like then, the workers are getting glorified now more than the characters.

I really don't want a Roman Reigns vs Brodus Clay Summerslam main event because that's an almost identical 1995 recreation.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

KO Bossy said:


> OK, well insert whoever you want there. But if this is New Generation 2, I'm hoping we won't get a year as dark as 1995. Just like then, the workers are getting glorified now more than the characters.
> 
> I really don't want a Roman Reigns vs Brodus Clay Summerslam main event because that's an almost identical 1995 recreation.


Brodus Clay is a joke. He is not a star of the new era. He will not be featured in the new era. He was a failed gimmick of the PG Era and no one likes him at all.


----------



## Headliner

KO Bossy said:


> OK, well insert whoever you want there. But if this is New Generation 2, I'm hoping we won't get a year as dark as 1995. Just like then, the workers are getting glorified now more than the characters.
> 
> I really don't want a Roman Reigns vs Brodus Clay Summerslam main event because that's an almost identical 1995 recreation.


I'm not talking about booking. I'm strictly talking talent and positioning.


----------



## bme

:lmao I love how a company going with what their customers like is considered dreadful.

I hope no one who thinks like this opens their own business.


----------



## KO Bossy

Arthurgos said:


> I want it to happen . Would of course be terrible if it was not a huge and looong match.


I'll bet Zayn could drag Bryan's lame ass to a great match in even 10 minutes :troll



ShieldOfJustice said:


> I do like Sami Zayn/El Generico though. His matches are exciting and he brings his own lucha inspired style. I prefer him to Bryan and would root for him in a feud against Bryan.


Oh I completely agree. I still don't think taking his mask was the best idea, though. I get that they wanted to reinvent him, but hey, its not like there's any MONEY in a masked wrestler...:

That was his thing. Why take it from him? Signing him was done to cash in on what he'd built up in the Indies. So not capitalizing on it is dumb. Imagine if Goldberg debuted as a fireman and they ignored his WCW run. Same thing, smaller scale.


----------



## RiverFenix

It's not the New Generation 2, but the N(e)XT Generation - Bryan from original NXT season, Wyatt Family, Rollins, Reigns, Cesaro, Paige, Bo Dallas, Adam Rose all NXT alum/connected.


----------



## hardyorton

Ko Bossy Is the first human being I ever saw talk out of his ass, well done son.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> I'll bet Zayn could drag Bryan's lame ass to a great match in even 10 minutes :troll


haha you better lay of that bong son.


----------



## jcwkings

Lana reminds me of 1998 Debra. Show was good, I love the Shield, but am I the only one that doesn't think they are as over as they should be? especially with tonights crowd. I mean the crowd should be going nuts when they are going down the stairs. Aside from being "cool" they don't really have a connection with the crowd, they need to let them talk more, the Wyatts are more over with the crowd. I'm probably one of the few that like Rusev, a feud with him and Big E would be interesting, love his finisher, best cobra clutch since Shiek. Cesaro with Heyman makes no sense to me, they need to let him talk for himself, it will be cool for the Smarks but the rest of the crowds(90% of shows)will not know whether to cheer him or boo him.


----------



## The Ice King

5* RAW tonight! Absolute perfection!


----------



## KO Bossy

bme said:


> :lmao I love how a company going with what their customers like is considered dreadful.
> 
> I hope no one who thinks like this opens their own business.


Sorry, but did you see how quickly this site turned on CM Punk once he got a push? Or how Rock became so strongly disliked after the initial giant hype about his return?

If you hand the reigns over to people who act with passion and not business sense, you are asking for failure.

Imagine if they were, for example, aiming for Punk to break the streak because he was so popular and then a month before hand, the fans who you let run the show for you just get tired of him and stop caring. So...what, all the effort you put into the guy was for nothing?

And you ESPECIALLY don't hand control over to people who are as clueless as the casual fans, and even most of the people on this site. Recipe for disaster.

Catering to your customers is one thing, but the fans have gotten a taste for it and now they're trying to run things by blackmailing the company into doing everything they want. "If you don't do what we want, we're going to ruin your network show." A show run by the fans is just...ludicrous, and a great way to go out of business.

I mean Christ, 99% of people on this site can't even use the word "buried" in the correct professional wrestling context. And you think its a good idea to just give control over to them and let them make decisions that effect your multi-billion dollar, international franchise? There's a reason its a dumb idea-THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY'RE DOING.


----------



## deepelemblues

lolol but you do lolol

maybe you could put some more snobbery and a few more platitudes together and we can continue to acknowledge how smart you are because you have higher standards and know how to say things that have been said a million times before like passion not business sense is asking for failure lolwut yeah when you create that false dichotomy, as if passion and business sense are mutually exclusive or opposed to one another... but wait, you have evidence! you personally don't like the way some things are going so that must be the result of idiot smark passion, and what you like must then be the good business sense. got it. and that good old chestnut the inmates are taking over the asylum 

don't forget how apparently it is a very very serious situation where control might just be given over to some random IWC, lolol. now that would be an angle, maybe vince can give control of the company to zack gowan and then your post still wouldn't match reality but at least it would be within shouting distance.

great entertainment man you should be on WWE creative you have about the same level of logic and attachment to reality as they do

still real to KO bossy dammit vince and trips and the IWC have played you like a fiddle


----------



## Bootista

Great raw. This is the first time since last year's post Mani raw that I say down and watched the full 3 hours live. 

Barrett is going to get over fast. The "BOOM!" on the elbow and his catchphrase are going to catch on. 

Paul Heyman solidified himself over the weekend as the greatest manager ever. As great as Bobby Heenan was, his main mission objective was always to end Hulkamania. His hatred for Hulk even carried over to WCW. Heyman set out to break the streak, and he did. 

By the way, do you guys see any foreshadowing in Roman Reigns spearing HHH? Possibly a WM31 match?


----------



## thaimasker

Very happy with the direction the WWE is going in for the most part.

Marked Big For the king of swing joining Paul(who was on spot the whole night). Looks like he is going places and the reaction for bryan was insane...like damn. Dat you deserve it chant got chills. 
wish they would debut zami zayn instead of these others guys tho
shocked that barret not only came out but won...his reaction was insane too...too bad I can't say the same for sandow. 

Shame sting didn't come out but taker didn't come so it was expected.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> Ko Bossy Is the first human being I ever saw talk out of his ass, well done son.


Better to talk out of it then have my whole head crammed up there, like the marks of SOME wrestlers on this site.

But let's not quibble over this. We just simply enjoy different things out of pro wrestling. Nothing wrong with that. I do have to question when people's standards dropped so low, but I think it was in the early 2000s. It was like people just started accepting mediocrity as being worthy of super stardom. Release a sex tape, get a TV show. Have no discernible skills at a craft, get a record deal. It just so happens that in North American pro wrestling, we're seeing it manifest there as well.


----------



## Big Wiggle

Awesome crowd. One of the best I've seen. Hats off to everyone there.


----------



## s i Ç

_As always the night after WrestleMania is the best Raw they put on every year, and tonight was no exception! The whole crowd being Daniel Bryan's introduction at the top of the show was awesome and I hope it continues on! Sucks to see The Uso's get demolished by Batista & Orton who make no favors in saying they don't care for the tag titles much like WWE creative doesn't either so they make them lunch meat within minutes and we continue to :no: to the once great Tag Team division that seemed to of had some 'hope' of coming back over the last two years has now gone back to square one.

I already mentioned about Paige debuting in another thread I just wish it was much more different then how it was presented but WWE has to have a 'big moment' and have a title change hands it sucks that they didn't have a proper build going into Extreme Rules for the title. As for Paige being the new Divas Champ let's hope she doesn't sink too quickly and prove that she can show she has it only time will tell. The Wyatts v Team Muscle :lol pretty cool match the crowd as was I being behind The Wyatts the entire time and glad they got the victory tonight, guessing Cena/Wyatt will do a gimmick match at Extreme Rules wonder what it will be?

The promo for Lesnar & Heyman was good, I enjoyed Heyman explaining Lesnar being the "1" in 21-1 nice touch! Guess this means Lesnar takes his usual vacation till the next big ppv; SummerSlam perhaps face off against Daniel Bryan for the title or maybe the new Paul Heyman Guy in Cesaro! Loved that Cesaro is now aligned himself with Paul Heyman, defiantly see he will truly shine now more then ever! About time we finally see Wade Barrett wrestle, and the crowd behind him the entire time, I do find some humor in his BNB promos so perhaps now with this new gimmick he'll finally stand out and if he doesn't I don't see them giving him anymore chances.

I fast fwd through the commercials since I had this DVR'd while watching tonight's NCAA game but I did catch and see Bo Dallas :lol I've seen a few things about him in NXT not sure how his second go around on the main roster will be but I can already tell he might be the next Miz just as annoying but hopefully never get to main event Mania in the near future. Also seeing Adam Rose vignettes, so awesome! I seen him before with his old character and now the new character I think he has a chance to shine and really be a fan favorite. 

The ending to Raw as predictable as it was it was fun regardless, we all knew Kane/Orton/Tista would dismantle Bryan for HHH and The Shield coming down with their badass skull masks (which I found on Amazon last night and ordered one : ), look forward to seeing The Shield against Kane/Orton/Tista possibly at Extreme Rules while Bryan more then likely faces HHH for the title unless they replace Orton with HHH so he can get his rematch. Also tomorrow night on Main Event; Shield vs Wyatts :mark: Yes Please! _


----------



## #Mark

I thought this tool wasn't watching WWE anymore :lmao

I guess Bryan winning the title drew him back into watching WWE.


----------



## deepelemblues

KO Bossy said:


> Better to talk out of it then have my whole head crammed up there, like the marks of SOME wrestlers on this site.
> 
> But let's not quibble over this. We just simply enjoy different things out of pro wrestling. Nothing wrong with that. I do have to question when people's standards dropped so low, but I think it was in the early 2000s. It was like people just started accepting mediocrity as being worthy of super stardom. Release a sex tape, get a TV show. Have no discernible skills at a craft, get a record deal. It just so happens that in North American pro wrestling, we're seeing it manifest there as well.


yes let's not quibble over you smelling your own farts for like 5 posts in a row now

your beef isn't with the fans angry lil smark; take it up with vince and trips and steph. they're the ones who made DB champion and you know damn well know it.


----------



## FITZ

I liked the show a lot and I think they have a good new direction now. 

I also have to say that Wyatt's reaction to the crowd was great. He embraced it which was fun and made sense. He's a cult leader and he' turning fans into followers. I'm glad he was aware of his character that he knew not to be a generic heel. 

I just wonder what parts weren't on tv and during a commercial. The crowd was insane during a control segment that I think might have happened during a commercial.

Also the "John Cena Sucks" to the beat of his music was brilliant.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

deepelemblues said:


> yes let's not quibble over you smelling your own farts for like 5 posts in a row now
> 
> your beef isn't with the fans angry lil smark; take it up with vince and trips and steph. they're the ones who made DB champion and you know damn well know it.


Calm down a little bit. That's baiting. We can debate like adults here.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

and :cesaro2

are both :heyman2 guys.

Yesss.


----------



## Ivyy

I liked RAW so much that I am going to re-watch later this week. I never do that, LOL. For several reasons, this was the best RAW in recent history! I would even say it was better than WM. So many exciting surprises and twists! I hope the company continues down this path.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is indeed an interesting time to be a WWE fan..lots of changes..new characters...

Seems like Cena is slowly getting out of the main event spot..well sorta lol

WWE really should re-consider having two world champions..i know i'll get heat for posting that, but there's so many good talents today..it would be great to have champion vs. champion at Mania..with one champion it kinda hurts chances of others.


----------



## TheMenace

Good Raw. Post mania crowd was fantastic as expected. Plenty of reasons to be excited about the upcoming weeks and months in the WWE. The only drawbacks are the fact that guys like Ziggler and Ryder are likely to stay near the bottom of the card with guys like Cesaro, Rusev, Barrett, etc bursting onto the scene.


----------



## Headliner

Chan Hung said:


> This is indeed an interesting time to be a WWE fan..lots of changes..new characters...
> 
> Seems like Cena is slowly getting out of the main event spot..well sorta lol
> 
> WWE really should re-consider having two world champions..i know i'll get heat for posting that, but there's so many good talents today..it would be great to have champion vs. champion at Mania..with one champion it kinda hurts chances of others.


It just can't happen if the brand split doesn't exist. You seen what happened. One World title was put below another World title and that should never happen. There should be nothing above a World title. 

One World title makes the champion that more special and it makes the accomplishment of being champion that much more important. Two World Titles leads to whoring out. See Randy Orton and Edge title reigns.


----------



## NitroMark

where was sting?

http://instagram.com/p/mg1aGlOw4C/


----------



## pinofreshh

unimpressed front row sting :lmao


----------



## x78

Chan Hung said:


> This is indeed an interesting time to be a WWE fan..lots of changes..new characters...
> 
> Seems like Cena is slowly getting out of the main event spot..well sorta lol
> 
> WWE really should re-consider having two world champions..i know i'll get heat for posting that, but there's so many good talents today..it would be great to have champion vs. champion at Mania..with one champion it kinda hurts chances of others.


The fact that there is only one world champion is part of the reason that things are so good ATM. They just need to put the IC title on someone relevant (or make Big E relevant again), incorporate storylines and defenses for the IC title at every PPV like they did with the old WHC (so that it effectively replaces the WHC) and we'll be fine.


----------



## bme

KO Bossy said:


> Sorry, but did you see how quickly this site turned on CM Punk once he got a push? Or how Rock became so strongly disliked after the initial giant hype about his return?
> 
> If you hand the reigns over to people who act with passion and not business sense, you are asking for failure.
> 
> Imagine if they were, for example, aiming for Punk to break the streak because he was so popular and then a month before hand, the fans who you let run the show for you just get tired of him and stop caring. So...what, all the effort you put into the guy was for nothing?
> 
> And you ESPECIALLY don't hand control over to people who are as clueless as the casual fans, and even most of the people on this site. Recipe for disaster.
> 
> Catering to your customers is one thing, but the fans have gotten a taste for it and now they're trying to run things by blackmailing the company into doing everything they want. "If you don't do what we want, we're going to ruin your network show." A show run by the fans is just...ludicrous, and a great way to go out of business.
> 
> I mean Christ, 99% of people on this site can't even use the word "buried" in the correct professional wrestling context. And you think its a good idea to just give control over to them and let them make decisions that effect your multi-billion dollar, international franchise? There's a reason its a dumb idea-THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY'RE DOING.



- Do you know why Punk fans turned on him ? Who disliked Rock after his return ? Also why are you taking the views on this forum so seriously ?

- People with business sense go with what customers like.
Anyone with sense could see the difference between a few people crapping on a wrestler and a large group of people crapping on someone.

- I would ask myself whose grown sour on Punk and why, I'd take the large number of support from fans over the small number of disdain from others.

- Do you really think McMahon, Bishoff & Heyman did things without the fans attitudes in mind ?You go with what fans want and you make money.

- Catering to fans isn't new Vince would've gone out of business if he didn't change his product.
WCW got big when they went with what the wrestling fans wanted then, 
instead of what fans wanted before.


----------



## Chan Hung

Headliner said:


> It just can't happen if the brand split doesn't exist. You seen what happened. One World title was put below another World title and that should never happen. There should be nothing above a World title.
> 
> One World title makes the champion that more special and it makes the accomplishment of being champion that much more important. Two World Titles leads to whoring out. See Randy Orton and Edge title reigns.


Agreed. I guess i'm just kinda being selfish in sort of wanting more guys to get that spot...but this is a good thing i suppose because it'll keep wrestlers in check to do their best to rise to the occasion and get a chance in the main event.


----------



## Striketeam

KO Bossy said:


> The good:
> 
> -Heyman cutting a sensational promo that truly has me believing that in kayfabe terms, Brock is GOAT
> -Shield vs Evolution
> -Cesaro finally getting some well deserved recognition, and getting paired with Heyman is a brilliant move
> -Hunter channeling his inner Vince off the top
> -Wyatt Family being very over
> -Warrior promo was a nice segment
> 
> 
> And the bad:
> 
> -I still feel like Bryan being champion is some sick joke, the whole thing feels ridiculous. Some may think he's an example of everything right with wrestling, whereas I feel like he's the prime example of everything wrong with it. Most won't agree, and that's fine, but I have higher standards than others
> -Paige had a nice debut and had a surprisingly great reaction, but the match was short and dreadful
> -They shat on the tag division tonight, which was unnecessary
> -Too many commercials
> -No Sting (I can hope, can't I?)
> 
> So overall, better than most Raws, but I admit, it does get annoying when the fans just take over segments. I get that Cena and Sheamus are stale, but it seems like no matter what position the WWE puts guys in, some will get cheered and others won't. * Babyface and heel seems not to matter at all anymore, and that's just a completely basic storyline dynamic. If alignments don't matter, why bother having characters at all? Why not just have vanilla fighters go out there like UFC? * As I said earlier, this new generation right now is basically just fans doing whatever they want. I understand that people are pissed at having the same shit shoved down their throats for ages, but this, IMO, isn't the right response. Fans running the product like this is a really dangerous thing. Just as quickly as they make a guy by cheering for him, they can turn on him and ruin it (much like this site). And as a business, are you going to throw away all that work just because fans woke up one morning and decided they're tired of one guy? That's stupid, what would be the point of building him up at all? I also find it a little disrespectful for some guys to be negatively reacted towards when they themselves did nothing are are simply caught in the cross fire. Look at Big E. I'm not much of a fan of the guy, but they looked like they were doing something with him in the winter. Now tonight, he got heavy boos simply because of who he was associated with. He's not stale and cheesy...at least not at Cena or Sheamus' level, so shitting on him the way they did was a bit uncalled for, I think. But again, this is the era that the fans are running, so things apparently mean fuck all, now. By August, Ambrose will be a top guy because people will love him as a heel, Reigns will be despised at a Cena level and Miz will be crucified for being the annoying frog man that he is. Oh and Bryan will go over the entire roster in a 30 on 1 Battle Royal, then lose it to some NXT prodigy that has become the new fan favorite.


I don't disagree with you often but in this instance I have to say that I do. Pro Wrestling is not a carnival act like it was in the old days, it has evolved over the years into something much more akin to a story and character driven television drama than just technical wrestling with no substance or meaning. You can have the face/heel dynamic, but making it to where its just "good guys vs bad guys" is extremely generic and poorly written. We are in the golden age of quality TV and some of the best shows on today have moral ambiguity, not black and white, but a shade of grey. Nothing wrong with stuff like Heyman being the manager of both Cesaro and Lesnar for example just as long it makes sense from a writing standpoint.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

It's interesting how Cena literally didn't matter at all. Of course he'll eventually get back into the title picture soon enough, but I think we need to enjoy this for as long as we possibly can, guys. Seriously fucking savour this lack of relevance for Cena.


----------



## Rustee

Let's ask the WWE universe what they think about The Undertaker's loss..


----------



## bme

Having two world champions makes one champion bigger then the other.
Just because you were the World Heavyweight Champion didn't excuse the fact that whatever you did was maybe the 3rd most important thing in the company.


----------



## Dub J

Anyone remember the last time Raw actually followed through with the main event?


----------



## Mozzcheese

ABrown said:


> except for that lull with Barrett and Rusev, this RAW was greatness


Lull with Barrett?? Guessing you weren't there in person he got such a pop from us Brits that were there. Perfect time for him to return as WWE know the Brits make Raw after 'Mania.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

* IMO, tonight was the best RAW in a long, long, long time. It truly does feel like a changing of the guard in the WWE(about damn time, IMO.)

I can't wait for next week!:mark:*


----------



## BKKsoulcity

It's about damn time the "John Cena sucks" was sung with his entrance


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

was a pretty good show that showdown of the authority and the shield


shield vs evolution?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Of course the usual suspects bitch when something doesn't EXACTLY happen the way they want it to be. They wanted Bryan as champion but are pissed because no Sting or no Punk.

Always another excuse.


----------



## hou713

I kind of think John Cena should become Intercontinental Champion. He's never won it, it would give the IC title a bit more of the relevance it needs, and it could keep him positioned in the midcard and away from Daniel Bryan's main event.


----------



## jayloc

StaindFlame said:


> I love how people whine about a part-timer doing it, but don't say anything about Taker having 1 match a year, LOL.



Because undertaker has been at every single raw since 1993 until recently you piece of shit. So shut the fuck up with that bullshit you running. Undertaker is 50. Brock is how old? Exactly. Undertaker paid his dues so he is allowed to only wrestle at wrestlemania. Asshole. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Therapy

jayloc said:


> Because undertaker has been at every single raw since 1993 until recently you piece of shit. So shut the fuck up with that bullshit you running. Undertaker is 50. Brock is how old? Exactly. Undertaker paid his dues so he is allowed to only wrestle at wrestlemania. Asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol. You mad bro


----------



## The Pied Piper

#ThankYouTaker is still trending on twitter more than 24 hours after The Streak is over, guys. Unreal!


----------



## jayloc

Therapy said:


> lol. You mad bro



He mad me mad bro lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheRealFunkman

Record setting raw for how many times I marked out tonight.

Amazing show.

King of swing a Heyman guy :mark:

That ending :mark: 

Nights like this make me love being a fan of wrestling


----------



## chronoxiong

Wow, what a show. I was entertained and enjoyed a lot of segments.
*Liked:*
-The Wyatt Family defeating the random team of Cena, Sheamus and Big E 
-That Paul Heyman promo was amazing, 
-Seeing Batista and Randy Orton as a tag team
-RVD back in action and Bad News Barrett in action with a huge ovation
-Alexander Rusev's RAW in-ring debut
-Paige's in-ring debut and winning the Divas Title after AJ's brilliant promo. Fans loved this segment which is rare to say for Divas segments
-Cesaro is now a "Paul Heyman Guy" which is going to help him big time.
-Triple H hardly wrestles on RAW anymore so this "match" he had with Daniel Bryan doesn't really count. Enjoyed seeing the brawl and looks like we have ourselves a tag team match coming soon. Where's Teddy Long when you need him? Great show.


----------



## Superhippy

hou713 said:


> I kind of think John Cena should become Intercontinental Champion. He's never won it, it would give the IC title a bit more of the relevance it needs, and it could keep him positioned in the midcard and away from Daniel Bryan's main event.



Cena isn't going to be anywhere near the main event for a while. I know the crowd was a smark one but Cena just won at Mania and the WWE themselves barely mentioned it. He is started to become irrelevant very quickly. That clean win was AWFUL for his career. Should have had the tweener turn at Mania. Now he is just your run of the mill babyface when guys like Bryan, The Shield, and Cesaro are interesting babyfaces with much better dynamics.

That Cena heel turn needs to happen within the next year or else if it ever happens it won't really feel that big.


----------



## iverson19

Paul Heyman did the mother of all "Sit down and shut up" promos on that crowd of smarks. That crowd was shook so badly, they couldn't even boo Batista.


----------



## Marrakesh

Striketeam said:


> I don't disagree with you often but in this instance I have to say that I do. Pro Wrestling is not a carnival act like it was in the old days, it has evolved over the years into something much more akin to a story and character driven television drama than just technical wrestling with no substance or meaning. You can have the face/heel dynamic, but making it to where its just "good guys vs bad guys" is extremely generic and poorly written. We are in the golden age of quality TV and some of the best shows on today have moral ambiguity, not black and white, but a shade of grey. Nothing wrong with stuff like Heyman being the manager of both Cesaro and Lesnar for example just as long it makes sense from a writing standpoint.


Agree with this completely. That other guy KO Bossy is a decent poster but i don't see how he thinks the fans are being fickle when all they are doing is getting behind their favorite characters and backing them by cheering.

When it's the other way round in that if WWE starts telling us all who is bad or good, when to cheer and who to cheer that is when people turn their backs overnight. John Cena being the leading example of this but not the only one when you take into account characters like Sheamus or Del Rio in his flopped Face run. 

At least WWE are aware that moral ambiguity leads to a much more interesting dynamic than just ''Good vs Bad''. You can have that but you need those operating somewhere in between to add more depth to your stories. Having said that, this all could lead to a HHH vs Orton Vs Batista match at Summerslam for the title lol... hopefully not of course as that would be taking 10 steps backwards.


----------



## iverson19

I hope we get a War Games match between the Shield + Daniel Bryan vs Evolution + Kane


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

in the 15 years of watching, this was by far the best crowd. the heels yukked it up. wrestlers perform better when the crowd cares.

bo and adam rose wont be anything but their vignettes were brilliant.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Great show. So many good things to come out of this and the future looks very bright with Bryan, Cesaro, Shield, Wyatt's & Paige. 

Brock/Heyman promo was absolute GOAT. I'm glad they didn't have anyone interrupt it. 

Paige debut was awesome, can't believe the pop she got! It was absolutely the right time to bring her up as there really was no competition left for AJ, who's promo was also great. Hopefully the have a nice feud together. 

Cesaro now a Heyman Guy? This can only mean great things. I'm very interested to see where this goes though as Cesaro is getting good face reactions now. 

The Shield, wow! don't you dare break these guys up, they've got the potential to be the GOAT team. "Hounds of Justice" chant :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Can we all discuss how fucking epic & hilarious the crowd was? :lmao

They sang The Real American's theme, they chanted "BRAY IS GONNA KILL YOU!", they chanted in singing form "CENA SUCKS!", they chanted "LET'S GO HARPER!", they chanted "PUSSY" to Swagger when he walked out of the match (it was kinda've brief, but oh well), and so many other shit. :mark: I fucking loved the crowd last night.

I'm also glad they were high on Paige, as well. And no one can say that it was because it was AJ Lee, if it was because of that, they wouldn't have popped big-time for Paige's theme hitting, them chanting "Let's Go Paige" and "Paige" like they did.


----------



## theswayzetrain

Great show and man Paul knock it out of the park tonight Paul is the man.


----------



## x78

Eulonzo said:


> Can we all discuss how fucking epic & hilarious the crowd was? :lmao
> 
> They sang The Real American's theme, they chanted "BRAY IS GONNA KILL YOU!", they chanted in singing form "CENA SUCKS!", they chanted "LET'S GO HARPER!", they chanted "PUSSY" to Swagger when he walked out of the match (it was kinda've brief, but oh well), and so many other shit. :mark: I fucking loved the crowd last night.
> 
> I'm also glad they were high on Paige, as well. And no one can say that it was because it was AJ Lee, if it was because of that, they wouldn't have popped big-time for Paige's theme hitting, them chanting "Let's Go Paige" and "Paige" like they did.


They did the 'John Cena sucks' chant from my signature! After all these years, it finally made it to television! I was honestly marking out to actually hear it on a show, it's a shame Cena was on first and didn't really make much of an impact so the chant probably won't catch on. That shit has the potential to be bigger than Angle's 'You Suck'.


----------



## MarkL316

HHH at the end of Raw shouting 'You've just started a war' summed up how amazing this Raw was! 

The Shield vs Evolution... Yes fucking please! Add Daniel Bryan and Kane to that and wow just wow! Does this mean HHH will wrestle more now? 

Cesaro with Paul Heyman is just brilliant and what a little feud to begin with, Swagger and Zeb vs Cesaro and Heyman. Does that mean Heyman will be face while he's managing Cesaro? 

The Wyatts winning at the start of the show was great after Brays loss at Mania. I look forward to hopefully Bray beating Cena at Extreme Rules. 

Rusev looked impressive in his debut, can't wait to see him in a proper feud where he doesn't just dominate.

Things are definitely looking up for WWE and this is by far my favourite roster for a very long time. So many potential amazing matches.


----------



## Dec_619

That show was the best. 

A new era is upon us guys.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

x78 said:


> They did the 'John Cena sucks' chant from my signature! After all these years, it finally made it to television! I was honestly marking out to actually hear it on a show, it's a shame Cena was on first and didn't really make much of an impact so the chant probably won't catch on. That shit has the potential to be bigger than *Angle's 'You Suck'.*


Which was started by my boy Edge!


----------



## Dub J

Still pissed I didn't get to see the HHH/Bryan match. lol


----------



## Domingo123

It was a very good show. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Cpt. Charisma

Never mind Sting, the return we've all been waiting for happened last night. The "asshole" chant is back!


----------



## Billy Kidman

TheRealFunkman said:


> Nights like this make me love being a fan of wrestling


Yep. It's going to be a good year.


----------



## beastedot9

I wouldn't call it an amazing show but it was good.

Reasons it wasn't amazing:

- Paige won in like what? 10 seconds? That was ridiculous
- I would've personally liked to see HHH grab the titles, just really can't get behind bryan.


----------



## kariverson

Funny how Shield lost twice by the Wyatts but still are the ones that got the push to the main storyline..


----------



## Atletichampiones

good show overrated by the nerds on here because the imp is now champion, guess this era is better compared to attitude era for some as Daniel hobbit Hobo Beard Bryan is the greatest of all time according to his #geeky fans. Also Paige and Brayn both suck and if I was in charge I would fire them both immediately!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Atletichampiones said:


> good show overrated by the nerds on here because the imp is now champion, guess this era is better compared to attitude era for some as Daniel hobbit Hobo Beard Bryan is the greatest of all time according to his #geeky fans. Also Paige and Brayn both suck and if I was in charge I would fire them both immediately!


Fail troll is a fail troll fpalm


----------



## MrAxew

Atletichampiones said:


> good show overrated by the nerds on here because the imp is now champion, guess this era is better compared to attitude era for some as Daniel hobbit Hobo Beard Bryan is the greatest of all time according to his #geeky fans. Also Paige and Brayn both suck and if I was in charge I would fire them both immediately!


Your trolling is showing. D- for effort.


----------



## mr21gf

I can just tell this is the start of an amazing era! RVD vs Sandow was the most enjoyable match for me.


----------



## Atletichampiones

MrAxew said:


> Your trolling is showing. D- for effort.


I am not a troll the real troll is that fraud of a WWE champion, he actually looks like one #Homeless man sucks ass!


----------



## mr21gf

Atletichampiones said:


> I am not a troll the real troll is that fraud of a WWE champion, he actually looks like one #Homeless man sucks ass!


Please, just stop now...


----------



## midnightmischief

Slightly off topic but just watched wrestlemania again and noticed that everyone who had a special enterence lost their match. Being fancy arsed for wrestlemania is a jinx it appears

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Atletichampiones

midnightmischief said:


> Slightly off topic but just watched wrestlemania again and noticed that everyone who had a special enterence lost their match. Being fancy arsed for wrestlemania is a jinx it appears
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You do know the results are written on paper so the jinx does not exist, if wrestling were real I think the #Homeless man would not even be on NXT.


----------



## Jdaoud

First raw i watched where i didn't fast-forward to get to the stuff i want to see.
I wanted to watch everything! What a Raw. Little notes:

Bray Wyatt and the Wyatt family, thank you for the amazing show. Keep doing what you're doing, you'll have the strap soon enough. Poor Big E, just let him be himself and the crowd will love him. He's just a generic good guy face right now not showing off his personality where we all know he has it. 

Always good to have RVD. Servicable name that the fans love, and always good for a few spots.

BNB sighting BNB sighting!! Good to see Barrett in a match! Especially one where the fans were behind him, he really fed off the energy.

Paul Heyman is a wrestling genius. The guy went from the most hated man in the building(kayfabe), to one of the most loved. This guy should have creative control over everything.

Evolution tease. YES!

Paige winning kind of ticked me off, should've not had the fandango match and given Paige and AJ a little bit more wrestling time. Make paige look strong but not too strong and have AJ keep the title, either way Divas division is meaningless so this doesn't really matter.

Steph's promo with the shield was perfect.

Believe in the Shield.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

That ending to RAW :mark: the Shield will be massive faces siding with Bryan and I love it 

AJ Losing the belt to Paige was a bit stupid yes Paige is hot and English but winning the title like that just devalues AJ's whole reign as champion


----------



## midnightmischief

Ehh just a funny observation I had thats all

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Atletichampiones

midnightmischief said:


> Ehh just a funny observation I had thats all
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kl no worries just messing around, I also noticed that as well.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What a show :banderas

Best Post Mania Raw till date. Best Post Mania crowd too. Didn't really hijack anything. They tried a little during Orton/Batista vs Usos and chanting "CM Punk" at AJ Lee (although may have been since she said she was the best diva in the world)

But BAH GAWD what a show :banderas

Heyman with that GOAT promo, Brock looking like a smug badass asshole kada
Cesaro as a Paul Heyman guy :mark:
Wyatts winning and the crowd reaction :mark:
PAIGE!!!!! kada kada kada
LANA!!!!! And Rusev!! :banderas
Bo Dallas and Adam Rose vignettes :banderas
That crowd during D-BRY's opening segment- WOW!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
And of course the highlight- THE SHIELD/BRYAN VS THE AUTHORITY/EVOLUTION :banderas kada :mark: 


Holy fucking balls, it's really a new era. Great time to be a fan. Mania and Raw have both been awesome.


----------



## Certified G

Enjoyable show, with the highlights being Heyman's 2 promo's and the ending with The Authority/Bryan & The Shield.

Glad RVD is back, he looked good. A bit dissapointed AJ lost the title but as soon as she won at WM I knew she would lose the next night. I don't like Paige at all, so I'm pretty pissed she was the one to end the reign, all while nearly fucking up her own finisher.

The crowd was good, not like the 2 years before this but they didn't have to be. JBL didn't even respond to his chants and they weren't as fun anymore anyway.. Overal good show, looking forward to what's next in WWE.


----------



## Big Dog

I should fall asleep more often, everytime I do I miss Barrett doing something epic and when I don't he never appears!


----------



## Joshi Judas

That Paige Turner finisher is mostly on the one taking it. AJ fell off slightly before Paige had a chance to grab her leg.

It was more of a fluke victory anyway. Their rematch should be awesome.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

What. A. Fucking. Show.

It's such an exciting time to be a WWE fan right now.

A new era indeed.


----------



## BarneyArmy

I now love this song.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

In the next few weeks/months we're getting

Bryan/Trips continuing their feud :mark:
Paige vs. AJ :mark:
SHIELD vs. Authority/Evolution :mark::mark::mark::mark:
HEYMAN AND ZEB PROMOS :mark:

Cena taking a back step from the main event, he was in 1 segment tonight. 1.

Bo-lievers vs. Non Bo-lievers


----------



## Screwball

It was great to see more NXT alumni get some shine, Paige, Rusev, Rose and Dallas are newer faces and more the familiar faces being, Cesaro, Wyatts and Shield, exciting and fresh and I implore anyone who doesn't watch NXT to watch it. Explosive show and Cena's stale-ass was barely a factor and when he did get featured, he was rightfully crucified, but yeah Extreme Rules is looking pretty sweet.


----------



## Certified G

Quoth the Raven said:


> That Paige Turner finisher is mostly on the one taking it. AJ fell off slightly before Paige had a chance to grab her leg.
> 
> It was more of a fluke victory anyway. Their rematch should be awesome.


Oh alright, to me it seemed like she just botched it, reminded me of Kizarny's debut lol. 

I'll likely watch the rematch, I'll give Paige a chance, though I've seen some of her work in NXT. I just didn't like what I saw from her.. I don't see the appeal. To each their own I guess.


----------



## I Came To Play

Great post-Mania Raw as always.

Heyman burying the crowd :lmao
Cesaro & Heyman :mark: :mark:
The Shield :mark: :mark:
Evolution :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MaybeLock

Guys, don't get your hopes too high. Things really seem to be improving, but it usually happens until SummerSlam, and then they just seem to stop caring about the product. Still, it's good to see like a new generation of superstars are actually rising up while getting over with the crowd for real. Future seems bright with Cesaro, Bryan, Shield and the Wyatts doing such a phenomenal job. Hell, Paige vs AJ might even bring the Divas division back to life, but after the way they made AJ lose, it really seems unlikely right now. Just remember how Kaitlyn vs AJ feud was actually over with the fans and they just dropped because... reasons.

I was also expecting Taker to show up. And Lesnar? What now? Will he just disappear until SS like nothing? What a waste.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

No-one actually cares about a 100 year sting coming to wwe! he had his chance 20 years ago, when everyone knew who he was.. later marks


----------



## Pharmakon

I liked how we are starting to see new faces on Raw specially Paige winning the Divas Championship :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt

People reading this post at first will think, get the fuck over it but anyways.

I'm a massive Punk fan and have honestly given thought to stop watching again, I gave it up to Mania to see if I could stay interested as I was struggling to stay interested before Mania.

But fucking wow, what a show. I was living in hope of a Punk return but what happened on Raw ended up being better then Punk returning, renewed hope and faith in the product.

That opening was elctrifying, crowd was rowdy as fuck and set the tone for what the night gonna be like. The heat HHH got was crazy but I liked it all, great way to start.

Bray Wyatt saying, "New Orleans, we're here" was actually spine tingling, the pop was fucking huge, the Wyatts were over like baby faces from the moment they walked in the arena till they walked out. Crowd booing every bump they took and cheering every move they hit was crazy, there intensity in the ring was awesome. Then the crowd started singing "his got the whole world, in his hands" and waving their arms was fucking brilliant, what a moment. Loved that match solely for the crowd, but thankfully they got the win, Bray was awesome all round as usual and the crowd were loving it.

Bad New Barrett got a pretty solid pop, good to see him wrestling back on TV again, the crowd went nuts when he said "I'm afraid I got some bad news", was really happy for him.

That fucking promo from Heyman was God like, he absolutely destroyed the crowd, the CEO, the commentators, past and present stars and pretty much anyone to do with the business, fucking brilliant. Sold his clients accomplishments like only he can and added his usual GOAT spin to it all. His honestly the best mic worker I have ever heard, he was on another level with that promo and easily one of the top 3 promo's I have ever heard. No one in the crowd knew how to respond to his amazing promo.

Good to see RVD back, always like returns and he got a solid pop like most did.

Rusev finally debuting was good, not sold on him yet. I think his gimmick will hold him back but his definitely a great athlete with great agility. Interesting to see what happens with him.

Great to see Warrior back on Raw.

Don't think I have been as invested in a Diva's segment like since the AE when Trish and Lita were doing they're thing. Even before Paige showed up AJ was brilliant on the mic, but was thinking that she may very well surpass Punk and get a longer reign then 434 days. Until Paige's music hit, what a fucking pop aswell, was so happy to see her debut here. The it was done was perfect IMO but maybe she should have been more of a badass. Nonetheless, the crowd was super hot for her, and she won the title, can't think of a better way to debut her, she has a big future and is only 21. Loved the whole segment now all of a sudden I actually care about the Diva's division due to one person debuting, she's gonna be great.

Hogan present Cesaro with the Andre the Giant trophy was awesome, loved how Zeb took over and laid claim to Cesaro being a proud "Zeb Colter guy". The way Cesaro informed on him becoming a Paul Heyman guy was so cool and causal, the pop for that alone was insane. Can't believe it has actually happened, Cesaro is destined for big things and Heyman will only enhance his chances and make it very certain that Cesaro will become a huge star, his getting an insane push and after doing something historical the night before on Mania to the night after aligning himself with the greatest manager of all time and the most hated man in the business was perfect. The booking was awesome, so excited to see his direction from here, can only be upwards. He will be in the title picture before the year's end no doubt IMO.

That ending was fucking amazing, so happy to see The Shield be the focus after a squash match at Mania. The whole segment was great, the pop was awesome, those face masks were bad ass and you could just tell the face turn was gonna be cemented here, the face off between them and Kane, Batista and Orton was fucking gold, is Evolution vs Shield really gonna happen? Loved seeing The Shield clean house the Reigns hitting HHH with the spear was awesome, top moment seeing them save Bryan.

This Raw is honestly the best Raw I have seen in a very very very long time. I wasn't happy with Mania but this has kept me more then happy and interested in the product. Such exciting times aheadand the future is so bright.

I think it's safe to say a new era is here. Crowd was raucous and show was amazing. 9.5/10 for me.


----------



## Srdjan99

This show was booked in Heaven. If WWE will keep up and won't start to have crappy shows, then 2014 may be better than 2000 and that is saying something


----------



## Dec_619

I seriously can't believe the amount of Young Stars that've been put over in the last two nights. 

Two Magical nights of wrestling have just paved the road to a new era. 

HHH must be doing something right.

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I'm not getting excited yet.

The post-Mania RAW has _always_ been good. But, once the Mania fever wears off, we'll be swimming in Dance Contests, Guest Hosts, and filler fuckery again. 

And it's only a matter of time before Hurricane Felix destroys the title picture.


----------



## Koko B Ware

That chant for Wade Barrett was awesome.


----------



## IDR Wrestling

Cobalt said:


> People reading this post at first will think, get the fuck over it but anyways.
> 
> I'm a massive Punk fan and have honestly given thought to stop watching again, I gave it up to Mania to see if I could stay interested as I was struggling to stay interested before Mania.
> 
> But fucking wow, what a show. I was living in hope of a Punk return but what happened on Raw ended up being better then Punk returning, renewed hope and faith in the product.
> 
> That opening was elctrifying, crowd was rowdy as fuck and set the tone for what the night gonna be like. The heat HHH got was crazy but I liked it all, great way to start.
> 
> Bray Wyatt saying, "New Orleans, we're here" was actually spine tingling, the pop was fucking huge, the Wyatts were over like baby faces from the moment they walked in the arena till they walked out. Crowd booing every bump they took and cheering every move they hit was crazy, there intensity in the ring was awesome. Then the crowd started singing "his got the whole world, in his hands" and waving their arms was fucking brilliant, what a moment. Loved that match solely for the crowd, but thankfully they got the win, Bray was awesome all round as usual and the crowd were loving it.
> 
> Bad New Barrett got a pretty solid pop, good to see him wrestling back on TV again, the crowd went nuts when he said "I'm afraid I got some bad news", was really happy for him.
> 
> That fucking promo from Heyman was God like, he absolutely destroyed the crowd, the CEO, the commentators, past and present stars and pretty much anyone to do with the business, fucking brilliant. Sold his clients accomplishments like only he can and added his usual GOAT spin to it all. His honestly the best mic worker I have ever heard, he was on another level with that promo and easily one of the top 3 promo's I have ever heard. No one in the crowd knew how to respond to his amazing promo.
> 
> Good to see RVD back, always like returns and he got a solid pop like most did.
> 
> Rusev finally debuting was good, not sold on him yet. I think his gimmick will hold him back but his definitely a great athlete with great agility. Interesting to see what happens with him.
> 
> Great to see Warrior back on Raw.
> 
> Don't think I have been as invested in a Diva's segment like since the AE when Trish and Lita were doing they're thing. Even before Paige showed up AJ was brilliant on the mic, but was thinking that she may very well surpass Punk and get a longer reign then 434 days. Until Paige's music hit, what a fucking pop aswell, was so happy to see her debut here. The it was done was perfect IMO but maybe she should have been more of a badass. Nonetheless, the crowd was super hot for her, and she won the title, can't think of a better way to debut her, she has a big future and is only 21. Loved the whole segment now all of a sudden I actually care about the Diva's division due to one person debuting, she's gonna be great.
> 
> Hogan present Cesaro with the Andre the Giant trophy was awesome, loved how Zeb took over and laid claim to Cesaro being a proud "Zeb Colter guy". The way Cesaro informed on him becoming a Paul Heyman guy was so cool and causal, the pop for that alone was insane. Can't believe it has actually happened, Cesaro is destined for big things and Heyman will only enhance his chances and make it very certain that Cesaro will become a huge star, his getting an insane push and after doing something historical the night before on Mania to the night after aligning himself with the greatest manager of all time and the most hated man in the business was perfect. The booking was awesome, so excited to see his direction from here, can only be upwards. He will be in the title picture before the year's end no doubt IMO.
> 
> That ending was fucking amazing, so happy to see The Shield be the focus after a squash match at Mania. The whole segment was great, the pop was awesome, those face masks were bad ass and you could just tell the face turn was gonna be cemented here, the face off between them and Kane, Batista and Orton was fucking gold, is Evolution vs Shield really gonna happen? Loved seeing The Shield clean house the Reigns hitting HHH with the spear was awesome, top moment seeing them save Bryan.
> 
> This Raw is honestly the best Raw I have seen in a very very very long time. I wasn't happy with Mania but this has kept me more then happy and interested in the product. Such exciting times aheadand the future is so bright.
> 
> I think it's safe to say a new era is here. Crowd was raucous and show was amazing. 9.5/10 for me.


The last two nights have made me forget about the whole Punk thing a bit. I thought I would NEVER say that. I'll always have that little bit of hope but it's time to enjoy the vast amount of talent in the company until they (punk and wwe) sort out their differences.


----------



## epbbi

RFWHC said:


> Loving this crowd.


They're a bunch of stupid lemmings.


----------



## ScottishJobber

I wish all crowds were like this one, sold everything well and actually made the fandango vs santino match bearable.

Best Raw I've seen in years, don't have a clue how anyone can complain without it being nitpicking.


----------



## Screwball




----------



## Srdjan99

That was a fantastic emotional interview. Props to Paige and to the WWE for airing it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

So happy for her, that's awesome.


----------



## SkipMDMan

Great Raw. 

If the Undertaker really has a severe concussion and it's not a work, there's no way he could be cleared to even appear and talk that quickly. It's going to take a few weeks probably to get him to the point where you can be sure he's coherent. Only when Undertaker is back will Sting make an appearance although I suppose if UT never comes back then Sting would have to find another foil for WM 31.


----------



## Yes Era

Sex Ferguson said:


> No-one actually cares about a 100 year sting coming to wwe! he had his chance 20 years ago, when everyone knew who he was.. later marks


No one cared except for the huge WE WANT STING chants and all the Sting signs we saw on television.


----------



## Big Dog

Felt slightly uncomfortable watching her shed so many tears then, happy for her but that was overwhelmingly emotional.


----------



## Coney718

This was definitely the best Raw I've seen in a long time. I missed some parts (Rusev and Bo Dallas) that I'll watch later but the parts I saw were awesome

Paige winning the Divas title was great
Heyman cemented his legacy with that promo. How he handled the "what"chants was gold Jerry, gold!!
Cesaro and Heyman together, and from what I hear they will be working as faces. Thats great
The Wyatts are super over with the crowd. 
The ending was epic. Love the babyface Shield vs Evolution 2.0 
Also love how John Cena is nowhere near the title picture. He's basically upper midcard now. I'm enjoying seeing him slowly but surely slide down the card. 

Raw was kicking on all cylinders last night. Mostly because of the post Mania crowd so I dont expect the same next week but I love this direction they're going in.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Anybody the name of that song at the start Raw in that Bryan video promo, thanks if you know the name need to use it for a tribute video.


----------



## steeeee

Atletichampiones said:


> Anybody the name of that song at the start Raw in that Bryan video promo, thanks if you know the name need to use it for a tribute video.




Monster by Imagine Dragons (Y)


----------



## Nessler

Heyman's promo was glorious. Mentioning Austin Rock Michaels, Triple H etc. Glorious


----------



## Atletichampiones

steeeee said:


> Monster by Imagine Dragons (Y)


Thanks man.


----------



## Trublez

What a great episode of Raw as expected. Can I say fantasy booking or what? Cesaro becoming a Paul Heyman guy, Paige debuting and winning the divas title, The Shield fully cementing their face turn by attacking Triple H which may possibly lead to a Shield vs Authority/Evolution feud. Also, some awesome promos by Heyman and AJ, especially Heyman's, what a promo by him! Not to mention the awesome smarky crowd that elevated all the promos and matches as they were so into it.

All round great show.


----------



## Mainboy

Paige's interview 

Anyone else considering re-watching raw again


----------



## TJC93

I know the show was good but I was really happy with how respectful the crowd were last night


----------



## xOptix

I usually download the episode the following day and keep notes so I can post what I liked and didn't, but as soon as Paige took the strap from AJ, that was it for me.

No

other

notes

needed.

Let's just say that I enjoyed this show more than just about any other episode in the last year.


----------



## punkmark1

best raw iv'e seen in a long time...Had everything and i hope the company keep up the good work.


----------



## Dougwertz

So does bryan just squash all of last year with the shield and work with them?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

That mothafucking Spear to Hunter :mark:


----------



## Slider575

That was the best Raw of the year so far without a doubt, best in a long long time. Soooo many awesome things happening from Rusev/Paige debuts to the new Paul Heyman guy to the Shield being badasses as always and the list goes on. Really excited for next week


----------



## Last Chancery

Big Dog said:


> Felt slightly uncomfortable watching her shed so many tears then, happy for her but that was overwhelmingly emotional.


Why? Why is being in love with what you're doing a bad thing? Because it shatters the illusion? Fuck that. Fuck the illusion and fuck anything but what Paige gave us. Seriously, WWE has been so micromanaged the past decade, and now we're finally getting real emotions, and people don't know what to do. We've been conditioned to accept mediocrity, to accept muted emotions, to accept things being far too scripted and pre-planned for their own good.

This is a 21-year-old wrestler who has been a wrestler all her life, since she was able to walk. Her mother taught her on the daily, along with her brothers. She's waited her entire life for that moment, and it finally arrived, and in a backstage segment, no less. Let her cry. Let her have it. That's it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

So, Hunter subtley mentioned the word "war" in the Shield/Bryan segment. Foreshadowing a WarGames match by any chance?


----------



## MrAxew

Last Chancery said:


> Why? Why is being in love with what you're doing a bad thing? Because it shatters the illusion? Fuck that. Fuck the illusion and fuck anything but what Paige gave us. Seriously, WWE has been so micromanaged the past decade, and now we're finally getting real emotions, and people don't know what to do. We've been conditioned to accept mediocrity, to accept muted emotions, to accept things being far too scripted and pre-planned for their own good.
> 
> This is a 21-year-old wrestler who has been a wrestler all her life, since she was able to walk. Her mother taught her on the daily, along with her brothers. She's waited her entire life for that moment, and it finally arrived, and in a backstage segment, no less. Let her cry. Let her have it. That's it.


:clap :clap :clap

Well said.


----------



## Nige™

Such a good Raw, feeling like a change is happening already... and no Sting!

I's a happy bitch!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Great show. Loved the ending.

I've only seen a handful of Paige's matches, don't recall seeing her on the mic. When she was on the mic last night, is that how she usually is? Or do you think she was told to play the scared character, hence the tame voice and the way she acted etc?


----------



## dan the marino

Awesome, awesome RAW. Outside of I guess Fandango/Santino everything had a purpose and was very well done, and I guess even that had a purpose so the crowd could sing Fandango's song. I loved it, absolutely loved it. Heyman's promo (though I still say the match was a mistake), The Shield, Bryan, Cesaro, the crowd, new women's champion, the Wyatts, new debuts, even Orton coming out to silence in a crowd that hot was hilarious. Best all-around RAW they've had in a while.



Dragon said:


> So, Hunter subtley mentioned the word "war" in the Shield/Bryan segment. Foreshadowing a WarGames match by any chance?


Holy shit. :mark: They had that WarGames dvd released not too long ago, maybe they do want to bring it back. They could do that yearly instead of the HIAC ppv.


----------



## JY57

http://prowrestling.net/article.php...rrett-was-more-than-just-a-UK-fan-thing-36526



> WWE Raw onsite report: Live crowd thanks the Broom Guy, conflicting Paul Heyman reactions, Wade Barrett was more than just a UK fan thing
> 2014-04-08 00:20:32
> 
> Dot Net reader Matthew Hiett attended WWE Raw in New Orleans, La. and sent the following report.
> 
> -Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback may be the loudest Superstars match ever.
> 
> -It was unfortunate for Big E to be thrown in with John Cena and Sheamus. The mark crowds aren't used to booing him and even gave a polite applause to his spot on Erick Rowan.
> 
> -The Wyatts have been over all weekend, even at Axxess.
> 
> -The crowd was still angry over Undertaker's loss, but ate up every word spoken by Paul Heyman.
> 
> -Rey Mysterio had zero reaction, and Wade Barrett's pop wasn't just from the UK fans. Everyone was excited to see him get ring action.
> 
> -About half the crowd sang along to Adam Rose's music during the vignettes.
> 
> -The Tag Title match was about to be hijacked with chants for Justin Roberts & JBL before the count out.
> 
> -Paige got a huge pop. They were smart to have her debut on this show with diehards in attendance. The title is questionable, but we all loved seeing it change hands.
> 
> -Heyman received a huge pop when Cesaro introduced him. It's amazing how he can get two drastically different reactions within an hour.
> 
> -A "Thank You Maddox" chant broke out.
> 
> -A production guy sweeping the trophy debris from the ring got a "Sweep!" chant, then "Thank You, Broom Guy!"


----------



## Nige™

ROUSEY said:


> Great show. Loved the ending.
> 
> I've only seen a handful of Paige's matches, don't recall seeing her on the mic. When she was on the mic last night, is that how she usually is? Or do you think she was told to play the scared character, hence the tame voice and the way she acted etc?


She's no-nonsense usually, The Anti-Diva. I hated her kiss ass character, and the botch made it worse, but there's blame to go around for that.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

ROUSEY said:


> Great show. Loved the ending.
> 
> I've only seen a handful of Paige's matches, don't recall seeing her on the mic. When she was on the mic last night, is that how she usually is? Or do you think she was told to play the scared character, hence the tame voice and the way she acted etc?


Almost certainly was told to do so, on NXT she speaks very clearly and very confidently. Maybe first night nerves could've played a part too?

I think the reason Paige was played so timidly was to cement AJ as a heel, lately AJ has been cheered over her opponents no matter who they are, i think this was WWE's way of making Paige look more and more endearing compared to AJ. Expecting a video package next week to show a little of what she can do and her journey to the main shows.


----------



## pinofreshh

Last Chancery said:


> Why? Why is being in love with what you're doing a bad thing? Because it shatters the illusion? Fuck that. Fuck the illusion and fuck anything but what Paige gave us. Seriously, WWE has been so micromanaged the past decade, and now we're finally getting real emotions, and people don't know what to do. We've been conditioned to accept mediocrity, to accept muted emotions, to accept things being far too scripted and pre-planned for their own good.
> 
> This is a 21-year-old wrestler who has been a wrestler all her life, since she was able to walk. Her mother taught her on the daily, along with her brothers. She's waited her entire life for that moment, and it finally arrived, and in a backstage segment, no less. Let her cry. Let her have it. That's it.


i agree. i started out disliking paige because i was much more of an aj mark at the time. but slowly started liking her, and even though i'll still mark for aj, paige is slowly becoming a favorite of mine as well.

i think the expression of emotion is amazing. imagine that, your debut onto the big show, AND you capture the gold. not to mention the crowd was behind you 150%, something especially unheard of in divas territory. granted, i'm sure it was from a lot of the UK marks, but either way, just the feeling of capitalizing with the energy of the crowd backing must've been truly awesome. shit, i would've started crying in the background too.

:clap


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Dragon said:


> So, Hunter subtley mentioned the word "war" in the Shield/Bryan segment. Foreshadowing a WarGames match by any chance?


Very much doubt it. I don't think the WWE will ever do a WarGames match as long as Vince is running the company.


----------



## ceeder

"I'm not that guy. Sorry Zeb... I'm a Paul Heyman guy."

Biggest pop of the night for me.


----------



## Eulonzo

kariverson said:


> Shield vs Evolution is great.
> 
> But what a fucking bullshit they didn't triple powerbomb Bryan after the whole thing. I hate stupid babyface turns. They ruined the Shield. They would look so much more badass if they attacked Bryan too. That's why I'll never like any face.


I saw no issue with the ending. They didn't even look at Bryan or tease any interaction, they didn't put him on their shoulders or anything, they just stared at The Authority while Bryan did his Yes! thing.

I wouldn't say they're tweeners, as they've only been attacking heels, but they're not corny white-bread faces like Cena or Sheamus, etc. They're no different than what they were before their face turn. Of course they have some new stuff, like the double suicide dives, the masks they wear in their entrance, and some other stuff to make them more.. I don't wanna say likeable, but lol you know what I mean. That and they do the "Hot Tag" now.

They're badass faces, that's how I view it. And I hope they stay that way, and hopefully Cesaro will be that way, as well. You can't be a Paul Heyman guy and be corny.


----------



## Reaper

HHH has really taken a liking to putting talent over and it's absolutely fantastic to see. I wouldn't have called a spear from Reigns in a million years ... The crowd pop was the most massive yet of Romans' career. He's clearly being hotshotted to the top spot and I don't mind at all. This for me was the absolute best part of Raw ... and yeah, even more so than the Heyman promo and Bryan's celebration. 

Not specifically Romans' spear, but the fact that two nights in a row HHH has put over new talent .. and now he's teasing a Shield Vs Evolution match at ER ... Wow. Can't wait if it's happening. It'll be one of the biggest moment of The Shields' career by far.

Absolutely not in favour of Cesaro becoming a Heyman guy. There's just way too many similarities between him and Axel there for me to ignore. Cesaro loses his Real America gimmick for a goofy smiling king of swing gimmick ... Heyman is a step up, but the gimmick needs to be seen. 

And yah, Paige debut was a massive botch. I don't mind her getting the title and love the fact that she hustled AJ ... But I'm afraid that she's not going to be liked too much going forward. There's already a massive mixed reaction on the forum and at times this forum has significantly foreshadowed what we see in the stands.


----------



## HereComesTrouble

Awesome RAW last night. After what happened at WM 30 and last night, it's safe to say that it's a NEW era in the WWE. I love how it is a mix of old school and new school guys mixing it up.


----------



## NeyNey

Best RAW I've ever witnessed in my entire fucking life.
It was absolutely fantastic!!! :clap:clap:clap

I had tears running down my cheeks when Heyman came out to Cesaro, my excitement was so fucking high after Paige & everything, it just came out, and then I realized there's a chance that the Shield may not be there 'cause it wasn't that much time left and they already announced The Shield vs. Wyatts Match... It didn't bother me that much, I was so fucking satisfied with RAW so when The Shield came out, (I swear to God the Titty Master Ambrose Sign was Sono, I fucking swear all I fucking have you fucking bastard) I was totally done. 

Fucking best RAW in my life so far.

Edit: AND I HAVEN'T EVEN WATCHED BACKSTAGE PASS YET FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit2: YEP FUCKING BEST RAW!


----------



## murder

Reaper Jones said:


> Absolutely not in favour of Cesaro becoming a Heyman guy. There's just way too many similarities between him and Axel there for me to ignore. Cesaro loses his Real America gimmick for a goofy smiling king of swing gimmick ... Heyman is a step up, but the gimmick needs to be seen.


There's no similarity at all since Cesaro was already over before joining Heyman and Axel wasn't. I'd still have preferred a face turn because Cesaro doesn't need Heyman. 

Personally, I'm sick of Heyman and now he'll be there every week again and sometimes even with two guys. The way he put down Cole and Lawler, both better commentators than he ever was, and then taking a shot at Hogan which was funny when Austin did it 24 hours earlier was lame. 

Also, the way he tried to counter the "What?" chants was just pathetic. Still, in his mind, he really thinks he owned the crowd. But that's the same guy, who still thinks that WWF put him out of business, when they switched from USA to TNN in 2000. Talking about living in a fantasy world.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Rock loses to Cena his picture gets booed the raw after
Taker loses to Bork his doesn't get booed

fpalm WHY?


----------



## HavokTheGiant

It was a good raw, even if the ending is kinda predictable. I enjoyed it.


----------



## ceeder

murder said:


> Personally, I'm sick of Heyman and now he'll be there every week again and sometimes even with two guys. The way he put down Cole and Lawler, both better commentators than he ever was, and then taking a shot at Hogan which was funny when Austin did it 24 hours earlier was lame.
> 
> Also, the way he tried to counter the "What?" chants was just pathetic. Still, in his mind, he really thinks he owned the crowd. But that's the same guy, who still thinks that WWF put him out of business, when they switched from USA to TNN in 2000. Talking about living in a fantasy world.


You seem to be in the minority for your opinions regarding his promo. It was fantastic.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

awesome raw


----------



## Eulonzo

JY57 said:


> http://prowrestling.net/article.php...rrett-was-more-than-just-a-UK-fan-thing-36526


:clap


----------



## Duberry

I'm going to watch the entire show from start to finish again when i have the time. First time i've ever felt like 3 hours wasn't enough. Every single segment was great.


----------



## Eulonzo

The "You Deserve It" chant to Bryan really hit me a little, not gonna lie. :mark:

I re-watched that promo again and I nearly choked up. Literally, he does deserve it, that's a fact.


----------



## Cyon

Gotta say, this RAW was quite something. Many awesome moments, new debuts, good stuff.

Cesaro becoming a Paul Heyman guy was one of the few times I legitimately found myself marking out in recent years.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Genuine Paige promo. Loved it. Let's bring back those emotional interviews again. Makes everybody and everything much better.

If they don't screw the pooch here, AJ and Paige can surpass Lita and Trish in terms of greatest rivalry in WWE Women's/Divas history.


----------



## APEX

*BEST RAW EVER.

Loved every minute of it, I was hooked.

From the Bryan promo, to the HHH heel shit, Orton and Batista as a team are AWESOME!!!!! 
Everything was AWESOME!*


----------



## Six Sides

great show! Paul Heyman is quite possibly the best non wrestler in wrestling, ever


----------



## Chrome

Dragon said:


> So, Hunter subtley mentioned the word "war" in the Shield/Bryan segment. Foreshadowing a WarGames match by any chance?


:hmm:

You might be on to something there. Battleground was moved to July this year, so who knows? Would love to see it happen.


----------



## Calvin22

What a show.

i even had to watch most of Raw for the second time today.. it was that good.
glad that they are pushing their younger talent, as Raw did need a total change to improve and be more watchable.

Yes the crowd made the show further better, but however the story lines, and the unpredictability of the show made things epic.
the match results wasn't the same old, same old. it was something you wouldn't expect, like the wyatts beating the team that don't really job again fellow wrestlers often.


Roll on the next show!


----------



## Uerfer

Paul Heyman's promo HOLY SHIT! This guy is a goddamn artist on the mic. It was worth watching Lesnar break the streak just for this promo alone.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Read the results on my iPad just before leaving for work and I was even marking out at words written on a screen.

Man, this show was just insane from top to bottom (minus that Danfango-Tansino match)...

- Bryan is astounded by the crowd just worshipping him.
- Wyatts get a _monstrous_ reaction.
- Bo Dallas vignette.
- Adam Rose vignette.
- UNBELIEVABLE Heyman promo...trust me, I've treated most of his promos with sheer apathy the past year or so but this was just a master stroke. Perfection.
- Bad News Barrett competes for the first time in fuck knows how long.
- Rusev debuts and obliterates Ryder.
- Paige wins the Divas title on her debut.
- CESARO IS THE NEW HEYMAN GUY.
- EVOLUTION reforms and it looks like they'll feud with THE SHIELD. Un-fucking-real.

It's almost like they were prepared for the crowd fuckery after last year and just decided to go full throttle with the surprises and the shocks. No lame duck fifteen minute matches featuring midcarders that would bring out the 'RANDY SAVAGE' chants or anything.

I'm a bit confused as to why Cesaro is the new Heyman guy because he's gonna get cheered everywhere he goes. Also, Bo Dallas _and_ Adam Rose get vignettes is awfully rushed.

Next week, I guess it's back to the status quo, but this was fantastic.


----------



## Guar

RAW was incredible last night. They've got a ton of momentum going right now and I just hope they can keep it coming. Don't remember the last time I've been such a mark for wrestling.


----------



## D.M.N.

WWE produced a great WrestleMania _and_ a great Raw? What even is this! Seriously, a great time to be a wrestling fan with many aspects of the programme brilliant at the moment:

- Bryan on top
- Cesaro rising up fast
- Evolution reunion
- Wyatt's still strong
- Paige revitalising the diva's division

Many more too, but those are the few from last night that stood out.


----------



## karld316

Great episode of Raw, happy to see that Paige has finally debuted and has became the first British born Womens/Divas Champion!!

Oh wow, this is my first post here in 11 years!


----------



## wkdsoul

Great show, Paiges finisher sucked though, AJ essentially lost to a leg sweep.. lol. Paige revitalizing the division? fuck off shes done nothing yet.. jesus.

Evolution vs Shield for extreme rules.. cool.
Cesaro now a heyman guy, awesome bit as was Heymans Brock Promo.


----------



## Sonnen Says

It was a very good raw. I won't call it amazing because if it wasn't for the crowd the show will be less entertaining. I still hate the filler they put in the show and the fact the IC and US gets no recognition. Why don't they just say the winner of this match will face the US or IC champ next week, instead of wasting talents.

Best parts are the Wyatts match, Heyman segments (Brock and Cesaro), debuts, final segment.


----------



## OZZY

I think the stigma around post-Wrestlemania shows is overplayed and really was only worthy of its reputation the night after Wrestlemania 28.

Last year wasn't anything particularly special, and last night, unless your a diehard Paige fan....nothing happened.


----------



## TheMenace

Atletichampiones said:


> Anybody the name of that song at the start Raw in that Bryan video promo, thanks if you know the name need to use it for a tribute video.







If WWE takes the video down because of copyright they are freaking idiots.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Cesaro being the new Paul Heyman guy, Shield and Bryan standing tall over Authority/Evolution?? 2 vignettes each for Bo Dallas and Adam Rose?? Cena in just 1 midcard match. A lot happened.


----------



## karld316

wkdsoul said:


> Great show, Paiges finisher sucked though, AJ essentially lost to a leg sweep.. lol. Paige revitalizing the division? fuck off shes done nothing yet.. jesus.
> 
> Evolution vs Shield for extreme rules.. cool.
> Cesaro now a heyman guy, awesome bit as was Heymans Brock Promo.


The botch was AJ's fault for the Paigeturner. If you watch NXT it's usually better than that. Also she will revitalise the division, just wait until she gets a proper match!


----------



## wkdsoul

karld316 said:


> The botch was AJ's fault for the Paigeturner. If you watch NXT it's usually better than that. Also she will revitalise the division, just wait until she gets a proper match!


The fact AJ just beat the entire roster in one night, speaks volumes, no one person is ever gonna fix that. Its a dead division, in need of a 5-6 chick overhaul and has been for months and months.. AJ wasnt at fault Paige didnt stand so wasn't high enough to catch her arm over the neck and missed it, not a major problem, but a weak looking finisher to beat any 300 day champ. IMO, glad to see her finally called up, 

The saviour, new era, omg best WMmania and RAW, all past few months forgotten crap is waaaay over the top. I wasnt a month ago the IWC wanted creatives head in a bucket lol.


----------



## karld316

wkdsoul said:


> The fact AJ just beat the entire roster in one night, speaks volumes, no one person is ever gonna fix that. Its a dead division, in need of a 5-6 chick overhaul and has been for months and months.. AJ wasnt at fault Paige wasn't high enough to catch her arm over the neck and missed it, not a major problem, but a weak looking finisher to beat any 300 day champ. IMO, glad to see her finally called up,
> 
> The saviour, new era, omg best WMmania and RAW, all past few months forgotten crap is waaaay over the top. I wasnt a month ago the IWC wanted creatives head in a bucket lol.


I've seen the 20 minute matches that Paige puts on on NXT, I have faith that it can happen. If you haven't already watch the divas match on the NXT arrival show that aired as one of the first WWE Network events. An awesome match and I think that given enough time AJ and Paige can pull off a great Lita/Trish style match at a PPV.


----------



## TheMenace

> -Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback may be the loudest Superstars match ever.


I was kinda hoping for Ryback to appear on Raw... maybe that crowd would start chanting feed me more. :


----------



## JY57

http://www.prowrestling.net/article...ing-the-first-Raw-after-WrestleMania-30-36537



> *WWE Raw onsite report: A detailed notes on the crowd chants during the first Raw after WrestleMania 30*
> 2014-04-08 14:20:11
> 
> Dot Net reader Nathan Sags attended the WWE Raw show in New Orleans, Louisiana on Monday and sent the following report.
> 
> -The yes chants were consistent and loud to start the show. Daniel Bryan is a star.
> 
> -An NXT ad was shown and there were light NXT chants. There was also an Ole chant during the ad (for Sammy Zayn).
> 
> -There was a huge clap along to Wyatt Family theme song. No reaction for Big E, a mixed reaction for Sheamus. Fans sang "John Cena sucks" in tune with song. This continued during the match... along with my fave of the night, the fans singing 'He's got the whole world in his hands' somewhat in unison. "Let's go Harper" got a good workout too. Sheamus played up to the heat.
> 
> -The mixed tag match got a weird reaction with Fandango and Emma were the most over in the match. I noticed a small 'Aussie, Aussie, Aussie... Oi oi oi" chant.
> 
> -During an ad, a "We want Sting" chant started. I'm not interested but I get why people are.
> 
> -Brock Lesnar came out to a chorus of boos. There was a somewhat mixed reaction while Paul Heyman spoke, although mostly boos. Heyman's 'he barely tolerates me' got a laugh. I'm surprised he played to the 'what' as it was barely noticeable. The crowd seemed unsure how to react. So am I. I thought there'd be some kind of positioning statement given the limited dates, but there was nothing. I guess Brock's WWE Title desires are to be forgotten? Other than bragging, I'm not sure what to get out of that?
> 
> -The Uso Brothers got a nice reaction. Randy Orton got a mixed reaction. The double count out caught audience by surprise, as many were busy going through chanting for the announcers. Probably smart booking.
> 
> -Very understated return for Rob Van Dam. The crowd followed along with RVD and chanted "You've still got it." RVD did not look impressed by that chant. It's not one I love and really was probably only appropriate for Ricky Steamboat's return a few years back, not a guy gone for five months.
> 
> -Wade Barrett got a massive pop. Rey Mysterio never stood a chance. There were lots of Brits, but I think people are generally behind Barrett and want to see him pushed. Decent match.
> 
> -Zack Ryder got a surprisingly positive reaction. The guy has been booked like Barry Horowitz for two solid years. Alexander Rusev was going to have to work for love from this crowd. The typical 'USA' chant broke out. A camel clutch? Wow. Hello 1983. Any foreigner must use this henceforth it seems. Blah.
> 
> -There was a looooong ad break with signs shown. Cesaro was shown on the big screen to a nice ovation.
> 
> -Ultimate Warrior got a nice reaction, shameless plug that it was. Shaking the ropes went down well.
> 
> -AJ Lee on the screen got a nice pop. Good. Well, Paige eclipsed that. There was a "This is awesome" chant for impromptu defense. It looked like the finish was botched. Was AJ beaten by a basic leg sweep? Either way, the crowd went nuts. That was fun.
> 
> -A Superdome chant greeted hogan. Cesaro received a huge pop and it grew monstrous when he claimed to be a Heyman Guy. I like it, but I'm not sure how that positions Cesaro, who is clearly a face? Heyman got a good laugh calling Zeb Colter "grandpa." Maddox got a "Thank you, Maddox' for setting up the match and the WWE staffer who swept the broken trophy out of the ring was greeted with 'Sweep! Sweep! Sweep!' And 'thank you, sweeper' chants. There were Cesaro chants as well as 'King of Swing' chants. The crowd also sung along to The Real Americans theme while doing the Cesaro pump action. A red hot crowd for this despite count out finish. A pay-per-view match of Cesaro vs. Swagger?
> 
> -No time for a title match and they played on Triple H being the "boss" again. I smell Vince McMahon, or a basic Shield attack on Triple H. Kane's line about Triple H organizing the attack seemed to get lost in Stephanie McMahon's screaming with the crowd.
> 
> -Well, I was wrong. A bit of foreshadowing with The Shield and a decent finish that the crowd was into. A good show on the whole and fun.


----------



## TNA is Here

That RAW was much better than Wrestlemania, I thought. 

The crowd especially, I don't know what happened since it was in the same city but at Mania the crowd felt dead even before Taker lost and last night, they were off the hook insane crazy. Mania: Mark crowd. RAW: Smark crowd. It's like the smarks knows that the good shit happens on RAW and not at Mania. Cause at Mania everything is set and there's not gonna be changes(other that title changes). I always feel like the RAW after Mania each year feels the closest to "Attitude-era WWE" that we can ever have. It's a shame that it happens only once a year cause during the AE,it was off the hook like this each week.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Those 3MB chants at the end hahahaha...Best, best, best RAW and crowd in a long time. D Bryan just buried TNA's new era...I'd go back to the UK and stay there forever if I was them..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Like harmony.


----------



## TNA is Here

MEMS said:


> Can you imagine how much fun Raw would be in front of a crowd like this every week


Both the WWE(F) and WCW were like that every week during the Monday Night Wars. It was surprises after surprises, hot crowds, shocking turns. It was a non-stop heat magnet. People cheered for who they liked, not who was heel or face.


----------



## DanM3

Great raw, great crowd and wrestling feels exciting again!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This is what RAW needs to be like every week. Now we say that after every Wrestlemania, and then the next week it turns back to turd because all the English fans come back home, so the crowd is dead again.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

BIG E WINNING said:


> Like harmony.


:lmao

Poor guy


----------



## TwistedLogic

kariverson said:


> I agree so fucking much. Babyfaces suck. Shield would be so much more awesome if after that they triple powerbomb Bryan. Why does everything has to be black and white on WWE. Never grey?


Why the fuck would the Shield have powerbombed Bryan? It doesn't make a single ounce of sense whatsoever. Some of you people are so mind-numbingly stupid.


----------



## Raw Power

Great show and great crowd. My favourite chant of the night was "Bray is gonna kill you." :lmao:lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

> As expected, the Raw viewership number was through the roof last night with a massive 5.14 million viewers. In comparison, they did a 4.63 million last year after 'Mania. The show opened strong with 5.31 million, and dipped down slightly through the show to a 5.03 million.
> 
> The rating is expected to be a 3.7, which is one of the highest ratings in awhile.
> 
> UPDATE; The rating was a 3.7, the biggest number since the 3.9 for the 1,000th Raw on July 23, 2012.


Probably already posted, but anyway.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Probably already posted, but anyway.


ofc, taker losing caused that


----------



## Bron Melo

Best theme song of all time?

http://johncenathemesong.tumblr.com


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Raw Power said:


> Great show and great crowd. My favourite chant of the night was "Bray is gonna kill you." :lmao:lmao


He's got the whole world in his hands was amazing too, and also with Wyatt's reaction towards to crowd when he was walking aside the ropes when he wasn't the legal man.


----------

